# June / July 2019 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in June / July 2019

Please read the FAQ here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya. 

I’m here. Off for a tandem cycle in Cyprus as soon as AF shows which should be around 31st/1st. Happy to answer questions on tandem and such like. Previous IVF failed due to immature eggs. 

Here we gooooo.... new month new start xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Can’t believe I’m still the only one with a June July cycle so I’ll just carry on haha. 

I have the symptoms of AF coming on but we’re all trying desperately to hold her off until the 1st due to a family wedding. Drugs have arrived from the clinic in Cyprus so we’re good to go. Once AF is here we can book flights, hotel and scans. 

I hope some of you join me for this magical month xx


----------



## missl73

Hi CatLady we cycled together in March/April, my cycle was cancelled that time. I had my EC for my latest cycle on friday and I’m waiting for my Day 5 call tomorrow to see if we have any embryos to freeze. I had fluid in my uterus this time (can’t catch a break!!) so I have to freeze all and if we have any left I’ll be having a FET in about 3/4 weeks time. I hope both of us have better luck this time around!! Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey hey missl!!! I’m no longer alone     

Ahhh man, so sorry you’ve got fluid, on the Cyprus thread (dogus) Stacey10 Also had fluid. Do you know where it’s come from or anything? Cycling 2 months ago seems like a lifetime ago xx 

How did the EC and everything go? So glad you got that far and now just waiting for next month xx


----------



## missl73

I know doesn’t it just!! The fluid is hopefully just an over response by my body to the high levels of estrodiol caused by stimming but worst case it’s from scarring caused when I had my ERPC following my miscarriage in December (they think this is less likely) but we’ll have to keep an eye on it. 

EC went ok, I was really upset on the day because despite 8 eggs collected only 4 were mature but then all 4 we did get fertilised and yesterday on Day 3 all of them had become perfect 8-cell top grade embryos so I’m hopeful we’ll get at least one blast to freeze! 

When do things get moving for you again? Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Wow! That’s an amazing number of blasts, fabulous news. OMG tomorrow’s news can’t come quick enough! Are you now in the annoying waiting for AF bubble? 

We’re currently waiting for AF which according to my Ava is predicted to start tomorrow. I know that she’s on her way but I don’t think it will be tomorrow. I’m HOPING it will be Saturday because if not we will be ok a plane when I’m supposed to be at a wedding. Oops. As soon as she’s here the next day I’m starting on gonal f 450, predosolne (or some spelling!) 3x a day and 5mg of folic acid. Then it’s scans and scans again on day 12 and fly day 13. None can be booked until we have Af so I’m boooooooored hanging around waiting. Always waiting in this game eh. 

Looking forward to your update tomorrow xx


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies, would love to join in!

I was on the May cycle chat but no AF so looking likely to be June! I had EC in April and possible fluid or a hydrosalphinx but it seems to have sorted itself out so going for our first FET cycle. We had 10 eggs and 6 survived to a day 5 Blastocyst. So hoping to have one put back in..!!

The waiting game is very emotional....on day 36 with no AF in sight 😢


----------



## missl73

Welcome FM86, I have had the exact same problem with fluid so I'm waiting for a FET in June hoping it has sorted itself out. Fingers crossed AF turns up soon, I know that pain, I had a cancelled cycle in March and it took 50 days to reappear and that was with Provera! 

AFM, well I'm crying I can't believe it. I got the call this morning. All 4 of our fertilized eggs have become blastocysts one day 5 and 3 of them are good quality. We have a 5AA, a 5AB, a 3BB and a 4CC. I know there is still plenty to happen and I had my MMC from a 5AA but I feel so hopeful that one of these will become our take home baby.

I know it is said on here all the time but it really is quality over quantity - and if anyone else is dealing with male factor - for us IMSI has made a HUGE difference in our fertilisation and blastocyst rates compared to our last cycle.


----------



## Fm86

missl73 - that’s amazing!!! Fingers crossed...

AF......I don’t know if I’m seeing things but I think it’s begun!!! 😳 

Not sure if I’m having one of those moments where sometimes you think you see things because you want it to be there!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

OMG that’s amazing missl! ISMI is used as standard in Cyprus at no extra cost. 

I think you’re in the same boat as me FM (and a great big welcome aboard) apart from that I don’t want mine until Saturday. I had the bad back this morning and the cramps. I know she’s coming but atm I would more likely say Friday for full on AF. 

So here we all are. Waiting.   all we ever do. 

If AF shows up Friday we fly a week Monday. We’ve shopped until we’ve dropped and ready to fly at any moment. Every holiday item is washed and good to go. Obsessed? Me? Never.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey. Could I possibly join?  

This is all so new to me it's quite daunting. 

The meds for my 1st IVF have arrived this morning so I'm waiting patiently for AF like you ladies. Can I ask how you all coped with your trigger shots? I'm not averse to injections but for some reason, this one is worrying me.

If all goes roughly to plan, I should be flying to CZ mid-June for EC. Hoping that the ICSI will help overcome DH's teratospermia    It would be amazing!

Would be lovely to have some other ladies to share this sensitive journey with. My partner, although very sweet, is quite rubbish with knowing what to say, bless him.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Of course you cam Om xx it’s lovely to have someone that’s also travelling. What does the DH Latin stand for? I’m not up on male factor, all female here apparently. Lovely to have you with us. It is scary but that’s why we’re here. 

I have my injections starting from this weekend, I am off to Cyprus. 

I think we all need a giant AF boat that we’re all waiting for haha


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you CatLady! Lovely to be welcomed. 

DH - Darling Husband. Though not quite yet as our wedding is this July out in Vegas  Starting to think I might have bitten off more than I can chew, haha. He's planned it all so no stress. 

Ah, I really hope you can relax as much as possible. Think you're guaranteed the better weather! I'm hoping being abroad will come as a welcome distraction for us both. Some time to relax between the appointments would be lovely too.

I think in the past our infertility has been a male & female factor. I have lean PCOS, although mild it has messed around with my cycle lengths in the past. 60+ days was a norm. I think, although I hate to say it, my miscarriage last year has helped to balance my hormones. Such a horrible thing to admit but sadly true. 

I'm hoping to start my injections this weekend too  looking forward to seeing how we get on!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sorry I meant his condition OM xx omg a wedding so soon! How exciting for you both. Imagine if the bean is there XX the ismi is a superb method if you’re having that too x

I’m so excited that we’re going on holiday and making our baby or babies or who knows maybe no babies but at least we will have answers. I hated the uk clinic. 

I’m now even doubting AF will turn up on Friday tbh. Oh god this blinking waiting game....


----------



## missl73

Welcome omnom!! We are having IVF for male factor and have seen massive improvements in DHs sperm - he had undecended testicles as a child so we are never going to have a good count (it hovers around 1mil at best) but we have seen the quality get better and better so it can happen! 

My AF is an extremely sensitive flower so as soon as my body is messed with it goes into hiding when it’s very regular 28 days when left alone!! This year I’ve had a 73 day cycle after my MC, followed by a 52 day cycle after my March IVF got cancelled before EC. If my period turns up on time this time it will be nothing short of a miracle!!! I think we all need to do a period dance 💃🏻


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Can we HOLD off the period dance until Saturday. You can dance on Friday or Thursday I just need her to arrive as late as possible. Don’t get me wrong if AF turns up that’s fine but we have plans here in England before we got to Cyprus. 

Not Long now. Friday at the very least will be the best day. Which I think it will be. Then at least we have a wedding then we fly the next day to Cyprus. Now I’ll worry about the HCG injection which has to be kept in the fridge. Honest to goodness it’s never bloody ending is it?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh I'm a doughnut. His SA results showed 2% normal morphology which apparently means he has teratospermia. The drs seem confident this shouldn't be a problem as long as we have the ICSI method which they include as standard.

I know   the wedding sits in the middle of our 2ww so I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. At least I will be truly distracted!

How comes you didn't get on with the UK clinic? If you don't mind me asking. Could you explain the ISMI method for me? 

Haha, I'm remaining optimistic AF will show. Even if it's a bit forced and with gritted teeth.

Thank you missl73. Ah thats fantastic news and really gives me hope! DHs last count was 70mil but they're mostly looking a bit strange. We laugh about it but it's sad really.


----------



## missl73

Haha ok CatLady we can hold until Saturday that still works for me but then it has to arrive 😂 What’s your trigger injection is it ovitrelle? 

Onnom I would say 2% of 70mil really ain’t so bad, that’s a lot more good looking sperm than we had. IMSI is the same as ICSI but they use a much much more powerful microscope so they can see the micro detail of the sperm so they can pick the absolute best ones. In severe cases like ours the scientific research on it looks promising but it hasn’t been established as valuable more generally - HFEA don’t recommend it. Personally, we saw a massive difference between our ICSI and IMSI cycles but like I say our sperm issues are as awful as they get whereas it sounds like your DH isn’t too bad at all. If he isn’t already, I would recommend he takes a good male fertility multi-vit and gives up booze and caffeine while you’re cycling, it helps give the swimmers a boost!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah thanks for the perspective missl73. I'm not best clued up on it all so it's really great to hear the feedback and your confidence for us. Perhaps I could request the IMSI in a future cycle if we're unsuccessful. Gives me hope that they're are some positive steps we can take. I'm sure of the quality over quantity mindset. It's makes sense. 

I've set the poor OH up on his vits, one decaffeinated coffee per day and no booze regime. Its a good thing he wants this baby as much as a do because his tablets look like horse tranquilizers and taste like fish apparently 😂🐠 mmm.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

No AF for me today. Think that’ll be tomorrow. Might start doing the AF dance now. Ava had predicted AF to start today but that’s not happened. All the signs are there that she’s coming, just not yet 🤔😁

We hated the UK clinic so much. From the moment we walked in there to the day we left. In fact the day we left them after our ‘failed cycle consultation’ within 3 seconds of sitting in the car we were emailing Cyprus. We knew we’d never go back and I’ve tried to rank them as 1 star or below everywhere I can. I posted about them in here once, I’ll go get the post and copy and paste. I have a letter written for them which I keep adding to an amending. I don’t want to send it just yet as I will look like the bitter not pregnant one you know? 

Why don’t HFEA endorse IMSI missl? On the dogus website they proudly advertise they perform this as standard. I’m not up on male fertility factors but I’m so glad you lovely ladies on here have each other to talk through on that xx 

Here’s the copy and paste about the very bad uk clinic. Sorry if anything is repeated 


My treatment was sent to the wrong email address with no security ico and HFEA have upheld that complaint 
Drugs just sent, no offer to get elsewhere
Receptionists constantly *****ing about other staff that whinge about them (talk about unprofessional)
Thyroid test results were emailed to the wrong address again, with a note that basically said do the antibody test for £80 or your baby will die
No explanation of thyroid test result
Consultant admitted he would’ve scanned me on the Sunday but it was a bank holiday and they’re not open. I didn’t find that out until after the failed cycle, if I’d had known I wouldve paid to have a scan elsewhere
I had just 6 days of stimms which is never seen before
Egg collection I cried through the pain 
Felt like a conveyor belt
Told to have a hysteroscopy for £3k and there’s nothing wrong apart from a small polyp which was removed but the gyne was like, it was tiny
Every time we went for an appointment it was, we need this blood test at £300 or this new test for £80
After the failed cycle consultant said we don’t know what went wrong it happens. You can complain to another dr but they’ll say the same. I’m the highest qualified. 
Embryologist was unable to explain why my eggs failed and that again they’d never seen eggs behave the way mine did. My eggs outer cells were falling away, something this person hadn’t seen in 20 years. So again, no explanation 

And that’s just the short of it. We didn’t want to give them any more money or any more time. 

I complained about the email and treatment plan and the way I was told about my thyroid. I got the antibodies test free. I haven’t complained about the rest of the cycle as I don’t want to come across as a bitter twisted not pregnant woman but I have the letter written which I will be sending.


----------



## missl73

No AF for me either although I’m not expecting it for a few more days. Let’s start dancing! 

Gosh CatLady I’m not surprised you complained that sounds awful. I’m with one of the most expensive clinics in London and while I trust the doctors and embryologists implicitly I do feel like a battery hen and for what I’m paying I would expect a more personal service but I can’t fault their expertise. We went with an access fertility 3 cycle 50% refund package which means all the extra bits have been paid for so since we first parted with the money the only thing we’ve paid for is the drugs. I hope you have a much better experience in Cyprus I’m sure you will and the extra vitamin D from the sunshine won’t hurt either!! 

HFEA say there isn’t enough evidence to support IMSI yet. I did my own literature review and I agree, in many cases it was shown not to be any more effective than ICSI so if you’re paying extra for it as an add on I can see how they advise caution. However, in cases of severe male factor with high levels of DNA fragmentation and extremely poor sperm parameters the research looks to be much more promising. It’s certainly been our experience. If your clinic are offering it as standard and you’re not paying any more for it then I’d say it can only be a good thing!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya missl. We were with access fertility and paid for 2 cycles upfront. We ended up losing about a grand after the refund was given. Which also annoyed me. We couldn’t do the other payment plans due to my age. 

I don’t think uk clinics know about personal service tbh. Another reason we’re going with dogus. Andri is amazing, I’m surprised she hasn’t hassled me today already for my AF update 🤣🤣🤣 Andri is the patient coordinator for English speaking clients  she’s funny, I don’t think she gets my English sense of humour 🤣🤣🤣

I keep double checking flights to make sure they’re available depending on AF day 🤣🤣🤣 I’m just slightly obsessed... slightly. 

Thanks for the IMSI update. Really interesting to read. OH swimmers are all within the normal parameters so never really looked into it. 

I’m doing the AF dance now. Weirdly this is already a 29 day cycle... haven’t had one of them for a while.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Good Morning Ladies, 

CatLady, I have just read your UK clinic experience in utter disbelief. I would have thought that it was in their best interest to show compassion and explain your results to decide the best course of action, together. Ergh, clerical errors are beyond me, do they not appreciate how sensitive and important that information is? Then to do it twice! I'm ranting now. 

The additional costs do not surprise me, sadly. It was certainly one of the reasons we looked abroad. Our UK clinic had summarised a package (which is more than what we're paying for during our 10days in CZ) but I was convinced they would have so many hidden extras that were conveniently not included. Thankfully CZ does include them but they're pennies if I need extra. It doesn't take many blood tests and scans before you're looking for additional thousands here though 😣. Surely it's unacceptable to not be transparent when it comes to costs? Everything just sounds so poorly dealt with that I'm cringing and have nothing but sympathy for what you went through. So dissapointing! 

You don't come across as bitter to me. Poor treatment can not be overlooked simply because it ended up being successful. 

No AF yet, but the cramping has well & truly kicked in. I'm due over the weekend so I'm hopeful. I best join the dance! How you getting on Fm86? I wondered if you'd been right yesterday? 😊

Missl73, you're a wealth of knowledge, I love it.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Were all doing the AF dance, AF Dance.          

Howdy Om. Yeah, when I read it back I get angry and upset all over again. I’m trying to focus on that they were rubbish not me so we go again with the tandem. Kills two birds with one stone. We don’t want to be going round in circles chasing another cycle then another when my eggs are duds or the other way we could get 20 big eggs all top quality and have so many embies and Frosties. Who knows, again it’s the waiting and the unknown. You’re right to be suspicious of the extra costs and then hiding them. The way the nurse said about the other tests think it was the HIV and Hep tests she acted like she wasn’t surprised we didn’t know that boom another £300 off us. It’s disgusting the way these clinics hold you to ransom. When I send the letter I will be sending to HFEA as well. Not sure they’ll still be going, weren’t there rumours that governmental department was on the at risk of closing list?! 

On the plus side from the UK clinic it made us realise how much we want this and how much we are not having the wait or being dictated to anymore. We’re paying for a service and we didn’t get that in England. I mean, if we’d had been in a restaurant we would’ve walked ages ago you know?! Funnily enough were the type of couple that usually take no **** of any service we have yet with the IVF we just let them walk all over us. Shameful really.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I'm wishing you every luck in Cyprus. I really hope they look after you both! Nobody deserves to be treated like that. IVF is nerve wracking enough thank you. When we decided on Reprofit, I needed tests done here. They worked out to about £300 with one clinic which were happy with. When we mentioned we needed them electronically, I could practically hear the woman scowling as she questioned if I would be going abroad because that would incur a £2k administration fee. Safe to say I wanted to cry and strangle the coordinator simultaneously. DH was a legend and booked us at the Brno clinic so they had the results straight away, no messing, and we could familiarise ourselves with the clinic 🙂. 

I've just looked up a tandem treatment, what a brilliant idea to increase your odds. I didn't even know it existed. I've got so much to learn. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Now hurry up AF's so we can book our flights 🛫 and make babies. Never thought I'd want to be a pin cushion ever but to hold my own little one would make it so worth it!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Omg an admin fee of that much!!! Whhhhhaaatttt how can they even justify that? 

We’ve got to have 2 scans here and then fly over the next day they collect the eggs from me and the donor, let them be introduced to hubs swimmers then they are put them in a lovely little incubator for a few days. We then have 5 days and if there are some gorgeous embies they put back up to 4 I think, ultimately our decision. I think if we have like 5 delicious embies we will freeze 2 and transfer 3 but it’s all ifs and maybes atm you know. The freezing costs in Cyprus are expensive imo. 

I’d never heard of tandem either my lovely. It was only when I was researching clinics in Cyprus (not sure why but we were drawn to Cyprus, probably easier to explain our “holiday” there) that I read about tandem. ED is €4500 and tandem is the same, I’ve just had to pay about €1600 for my drugs. We need to give my ovaries at least a chance to show what they’ve got 🤣🤣

AF dancing here as well 🤣🤣😂 still nothing. Cramps yesterday and lower back pain I was totally expecting the arrival today but nope. Not even a sodding sign today. Aggghhh.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I know right! I was thinking.. because of course sending an email or 2 with a few attachments would warrant £2k 😒. For that much I'd want her to hire an expensive sports car and drive it out there herself, tolls and petrol Incl. 

We're exactly the same, I think we're going with ultrasound-direct in London. Have the 2 scans and then fly the next day in time for EC, if everything was to go smoothly of course 🙏 No guarantees. I would have had the free scans at Brno but I can't justify the money for flights and so much time off for the cycle to be cancelled. Wow, your drugs were quite expensive. I think ours was £700 for short protocol with Puregon, Cetrotide and the trigger of Ovitrelle or Buserelin. I've been told to purchase both so the doctor can decide nearer the time. I didn't respond well to 50 and 100mg clomid but ovulated really well on 150mg so I'm hoping this stuff will be strong enough to encourage a response! Come ooooon ovaries 😂.

Ah, I always wonder if my stressing about it being late actually delays it or whether that's rubbish. Kind of strange but I've always found doing the deed helps to get it here. DH thinks it's always worth a try anyway 😂 shock.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya

I think my drugs are expensive as I’ve got rickety old ovaries that need pushing 🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m on as follows. 

Prednisolone 5mg x3 a day, Meriofert 450 (so I’ve got 30 vials of the stuff lol), folic acid 5mg, 5 vials of cetrotide and for EC 2 x choriomon 5000 iu and arvekap of which they’ll let me know which to take after my scan. 

Think we’re going to use ultrasound direct. We live 3 hours from the nearest clinic that has availability and that’s just one way. I have heard of other clinics around here that will scan me but this is a very insular part of the country and I’d probably know the nurse. I worked with a lot of nurses.... the pains of my previous job. 

I responded well to the last load of drugs from the shonky clinic. Despite them saying I wouldn’t. I had like 15 follies on day 7. But we shan’t talk about what else happened. Aggghhh. 

We’ve just been looking at the hotel.... again... 🤣🤣🤣🤣 just want to be there now. Now my AF deadline has passed.... bored.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Wowzers, that's quite a protocol. Rickety old ovaries ☺😂 I love it. That's fantastic that you responded well before! I've got everything crossed for you for this round. Everyone tells me the injections are the easy bit. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not haha. Hoping to avoid OHSS, having PCOS doesn't seem to help my odds🤞. The uncertainty of everything is what gets to me. 

I'd love to live somewhere so close knit with everyone. I'm in Essex so I rarely see familiar faces . Thankfully London is a relatively short drive for scans & whatever. I definitely think ultrasound-direct had quite competitive prices and they seemed all geared up to get you the results relevant for treatment abroad. I couldn't ask for more, apart from a decent sonographer 🙏.

Keep upbeat my lovely. It will arrive, just fashionably late 😂 You'll be in that gorgeous sun soon enough. 

It bugs me that everything has to be so time sensitive when it comes to IVF. I can't plan or organise very much until I reach the next step. I want the best flight and hotel deals but that all goes out the window waiting for my body to cooperate. Grrr.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

No AF. Are we all still dancing here? Haha. 

I see the pros and cons of living in a big/small place. It’s ok until you want something to stay private, it never does. 

I know what you mean about booking everything. I want to book everything and like now! We have passed the time of missing the family wedding so that’s good but now I want to get on that plane and head out and get making our babies. Haven’t had a 30+ day cycle in over a year and now a bit the time I wanted it to happen. 

Anyway, onwards. Let’s wait for tomorrow’s news. Haha


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Still dancing 🎶💃. Getting a smidge impatient. 

Ah I know what you're saying. I envy the 28 days without fail'ers! Oh to be so organised. I could have booked my flights, hotel and everything with nothing left to do but daydream about future babies. 

My mind will be taken off it a little today. We're celebrating 4 years together before we adopt the wedding anniversaries. My older sister went through ttc and IVF for roughly 10 years and now she's 19 weeks today 😍 so we'll be celebrating that too! I love a good success story.


----------



## missl73

No AF for me either although it’s still a bit early for mine to arrive. I am off to the clinic to pick up my synarel prescription though so I’ve got it ready and waiting for Day 1! I bloody hate that stuff!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey hey. 

NO AF!!!! I think It will be tomorrow. 

Missl what stuff have you got? I’ve never heard of that. 

Huge congrats to you OM and your sister. How lovely you can speak to her. My sister is a fertile old cow that’s fallen pregnant when she wanted. She has no idea. Not that we are that close. I don’t really have a close family. Probs why we live 4 hours away from them. 

Keep dancing everyone. I’m just nursing my bad back and cramp with my Easter eggs lol


----------



## missl73

Its a nasal spray used for down regulation it tastes absolutely revolting. I have the worst cramps today but no AF so surely that means she’s due soon as it’s been a week since EC so it can’t be still from that surely? Keep dancing ladies I’m ready to get going again. 

That’s tough news to hear about your sister - as my friend who is also having IVF always say why is everyone else so ****** fertile!!!! The amount of times I’ve had to do the I’m happy for you but sad for me smile.... 

I’m going to be honest having some frosties in the freezer means I’m taking full advantage of being able to have a few glasses of wine for the first time in months, no years! And it’s bloody marvellous!!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

UPDATE WOOOHOOO

we have the first signs of AF. Whether this materialises to full on AF Tomorrow well, who knows but she’s a coming. WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FM, did AF appear for you? 

Ohhh missl I’ve never had the spray. Sounds grim btw. I’m not going to lie we’ve also opened the wine, I feel like that we might as well, not much else we can do. Last time I gave up everything and that got me as far as a nothing so relaxing this time and my 20 supplements a day lols. If that’s a glass of wine so be it. You enjoy that wine. 

Btw missl - love we have the same pic 🤣🤣


----------



## Fm86

AF started yesterday.....!!

It’s really slow and not heavy at all. I thought after taking noristherone last week to get it started would have been full heavy flow, but it’s actually really slow 😳

Began taken estradiol yesterday! Scan booked for next Friday....!


----------



## Fm86

I take that back....it’s full flow with a vengeance 🤦‍♀️ I should have asked for something else!

How are you lovely ladies today? Summer looks like it’s making an appearance..!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning all 

WE HAVE AF!!!!!! FIinnaaaallllllllyyyy. The dancing has worked haha. I’ve emailed the coordinator in Cyprus so just waiting for her to write back (swear she never has holiday) and then we shall be booking the flights and scans and hotels. The injections start TOMORROW!!! Aaggghhh. Exciting. 

How exciting FM, what scan are you having on Friday? Sorry it’s so heavy for you today. I hate the first day for me as I feel like I’m losing a lot of blood. I get out of breath and can’t  leave the house for too long for  fear of leakages (tmi?! Sorry xx) 

Is that now 50% of us with AF? Woohoo. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## missl73

No sign of AF for me but I don’t think she’ll be here before Monday. I’m so happy it’s such a beautiful day puts me in a good mood. I’m also ridiculously happy to be back in the gym for a super sweaty workout as I am an exercise fiend but had to stop end of stims and after EC. It’s all about finding the little things that make us happy!! 

Exciting you’ll be starting injections CatLady - I definitely expect you to be doing it for a few more days than last time I was shocked your last clinic triggered you when they did. Are you going to be doing all the fun protein upping? I didn’t want to ever see another glass of milk or boiled egg by the end of mine!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya missl 

Yup all the fun of more protein. I have the  milk and the yoghurts and the eggs woo. Also the VAST amount of liquid that’s now got to be consumed. 

I definitely expect to be doing stimms for a LOT longer this time round. 6 days last time was ridiculous. Looks like we will be flying a week on Wednesday. Scans on Friday and then Sunday, trigger injection on the Tuesday before we fly. 

Once Andri has got in contact I’ll sort everything else out. For now I’m going to embrace this last AF for a while - Hopefully 

Onwards to this beautiful day xx onwards to me finding the paracetamol 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Good morning lovely ladies ☺

Fantastic news for you both! Few cycles underway. FM86 - I totally agree, I always want to skip over the first couple of days. I'm really excited to hear how you both get on! 

CatLady - Eeeek, you've planned all your flights, that's really exciting my lovely. I have to hang my head in shame a little as much like yourself, my relationship with my sister has always been strained. When she first announced the pregnancy I felt that little pang of "Oh, its still not me" which I have to admit I feel at every announcement, no matter who and how they get pregnant. However, after watching her go through all this and having the unfortunate luck of then joining her, I feel so immensely proud of her. Infertility is mentally and physically draining, as we all know too well 😔. I believe if the shoe was on the other foot, she would offer the same support, no matter how tough that can understandably be. She'll make a fantastic mum. Much like all of us!! I'm so excited. 

Well I'm still dancing, hope to join you soon, I'm due either tomorrow or Monday  🤞. In the meantime I'm going to enjoy this glorious weather!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks om xx I’m waiting for the Mr to get home before I can book everything. We are definitely flying on Wednesday 12th. Yay!!! Here’s my first few days protocol 

Prednisolone 5mg  3 a day (morning afternoon, evening)
merional 450 iu a day (one injection the time you can)
Folic acid 4mg

Don’t know what the prednisolone does or the extra folic acid but I’ll pop those pills. 

I totally get where you’re coming from om, it’s so hard. People don’t always get it. My dear friend couldn’t have children, they took her womb and ovaries out too early in life which after they did it it transpired that they didn’t need to! She kinda gets it but doesn’t or I dont think she does or something 😂🤣

Xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah! I can't believe it but I've started spotting (TMI)  

It will be here in full force within 24hrs so I'll be booking the flights & hotel tonight whilst we watch the football. I'm not sure if I'm more anxious or excited. Maybe both  

CatLady - We'll be flying on Wednesday 12th too! Prednisolone 5mg, 3 a day (morning afternoon, evening) - Are they oral meds? Please don't say more injections! I will be starting my Puregon on top of my folic acid from now on. I'm feeling so optimistic. Hope I'm not being naïve. Can't help it when the sun is shining!   Ah, your poor friend. What a terribly sad situation. I really feel for her. I'd hate for that decision to have to be made for me. I already don't feel in control half the time. 

Very shortly all 4 of us will be well underway. Not long now missl73


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

YAY Om. Just missl left to keep dancing  

Scans, booked. Flights, booked. Hotel, issue! Their site won’t take our cards. We’ve tried  several 🤣 so Andri at dogus is working on it on our behalf. She usually emails first thing then later on like 7 o’clock. 

We’ve got to stay at Gatwick now; we were flying from Heathrow but we couldn’t get the hotel we like so Gatwick it is. Unfortunately it means on Sunday we’re travelling 5 hours for the wedding via a scan stop, Monday 5 hours home, Tuesday 3 hours to Gatwick. The poor little car travelling literally one end of the country to the other! Let alone the packing and pit stops and timing the drugs! The cetrodite has to be kept in the fridge so we’ve invested in a cool bag and several ice blocks 🤣 I’m just slightly obsessive.   

The prednisolone is a tablet, a tiny one so that’s fine.


----------



## missl73

Story of my life my period has not been good at showing up on time lately. Kinda funny isn’t it, I’ve already had my EC but you’ll all be PUPO before me! It’s much easier waiting this time though knowing we’ve got a few frosties to use!

Exciting that you ladies are getting your flights booked and things are moving along nicely! X


----------



## Fm86

I’m on estradiol for 10 days and see if my ovaries have shut down and then if all is well next Friday then will begin progesterone!!!

The lengths we ladies have to go through!!! 🤦‍♀️

Hope all is progressing well with you all.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all. First day of drugs completed and now to day 2. We’ve got SUCH a busy week this week it should all fly by. 

The Meriofert made me feel very sick last night which is a bit of a bummer but as I don’t take it until 8 I just end up laying on the bed drinking my milk talking the rest of the tablets. Now I’m drinking 3 to 4 litres of water a day as well. It’s so boring though. 

How is everyone else feeling? 

First scan for me is Friday to see how the drugs are working and if my old ovaries are doing what they’re supposed to do 🤣🤣

Off shopping now for losts of healthy vegetables and salads and all that yawn! I miss you wine haha.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Good morning all 

How are we all getting on?

First injection of Puregon completed last night. I was OK right up until the needle was an inch from my skin and then I had to do deep breathes 😂. Was completely painless, I should have known. I can now stress about the Cetrotide as that is meant to be a stingy little b*tch with short term rashes and bloating 👌 yay. 

Booked 1st scan Saturday, 2nd scan Monday. Flying Wednesday if all is well. 

CatLady - Shame about the Meriofert hun. I'm with you on the litres of water and salads. I keep reminding myself of how harmless these changes will seem if I ever get a Bfp. Wishing you the very best result for your scan! Glad you've got a busy week to keep you occupied. It's gonna fly. 

Missl73 - Has AF made an appearance yet? Like you said, you know you've got some frosties so at least you're not stressing with EC results etc, so that's really good!

FM86 - Hope everything goes well next Friday  

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo congrats om. The needles don’t hurt but I have a bit of flubber on my tummy area so no sense no feeling haha haha. The cetrotide injection was easy and painless as well the worse injection was the ovitrelle in the pen. I think it’s because it was so cold apparently you can take it out 10 minutes earlier to warm it up so you’re not so bruised. Looking forward to hearing your scan results. 

How is everyone else? Missl are you still dancing? Fm I hope you’re doing ok. 


4 days until scan day. Woo


----------



## missl73

*Sigh* no AF for me still dancing away and not feeling hopeful it won’t come without some help from my old friend Provera. 

Glad to hear you ladies are getting on well with your injections. I found Menopur the worst for stinging, cetrotide I just didn’t get on well with the needles I always seemed to lose some?!! You ladies are racing through you’ll be at EC before you know it! Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Missl.   mines on her way out so you can have it next then no one to see any AF for months and months.  

Last time I was on pergoveris I think, those injections were easy as well. I’m now a dab hand at mixing my drugs 🤣 although the Meriofert came with a weird ml liquid container. Not the usual plastic lid that you pop then shove the big needle in, gonna google how the heck I break it open. 

Om a way to increase veg I do is melt down LOADS of spinach, it basically turns into nothing so easy to eat I add it to soups and tonight is pasta so adding to that.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you, CatLady  Love the pointer about the spinach. Great idea. I'm a massive fan of avocados, they're my go-to fruit. I'm so excited to hear how your scan goes on Friday! 

Injection #2 completed! Feel I've mastered it already, no bruising this time around. Think I may have been a bit heavy-handed yesterday in my anticipation. 

My sister is due for open surgery on a cyst on Monday. It's booked for the same day as our 2nd scan. Our nerves are all over the place. I'm fretting for her, but I'm confident it will all be fine. When it's taken so long for her to get pregnant though I can really sympathise and share her worries :/ Nervous times! Hopefully, I'll be able to share some good news with hers.

I'm happy to start dancing again with you missl73 if it will coax it along  or I'll share the delayed period blues with you. I've certainly had my fair share over the years with PCOS.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

OUCH OUCH OUCH that serves me right for being so confident. That last injection was a little sore as it will going in. And now I feel sick

I do like avocado as well. I have that and marmite (extra foilc acid) on my toast followed by one of those fake blueberry muffin bars which do not taste anything like a muffin hahaha. I’ve got enough protein going in as wel I think. Small sacrifices. Can I have a glass of wine yet?! 🤣🤣🤣

Spoke to Andri and Meriofert can be made up in advance which is good but then I forgot that I have to inject the cetrotide so not sure if it’s worth the faff. I don’t have a specific timeframe to take the injections. Here in the uk it was the pergoveris at 7 and EXACTLY 12 hours later the cetrotide, don’t know why they’re less fussy in Cyprus. Of course they’re 100% on the timings for the hcg injection, understandably so.


----------



## missl73

Woo hoo AF has arrived and only one day later than I expected. Started on my sprays this morning and have scan on Friday. Now to hope my lining gets nice and thick for transfer and that the pesky fluid does not make a reappearance! 

That’s so interesting CatLady that they’re more relaxed on timing. I knew there was a window. I expect the UK clinics drum it into us because lots of patients must forget doses or something so they scare you into making sure you never forget!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Yay!!! Congrats. We’re all done with dancing now. Whoop

We’re all getting scanned about the same time, good luck on the sprays. Hope the fluid stays away. The lady on the dogus thread said her fluid was old blood and has passed now, fingers crossed it’s the same for you xx 

A week today and we fly to Cyprus, 2 days until we see how my ovaries are responding to the drugs. So far I think I’m feeling ok. Went shopping yesterday for extra baggy tops for the holiday. I know I’m going to swell up. 

How is everyone else? Everyone doing ok with drugs and such like?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey Ladies!

Congrats missl73, that's brilliant news! Even more of a reason to look forward to Friday with 2 scan results! Wished I'd booked mine for Friday now, haha. Feeling positive for you both!

Well, 4th injection done. No side effects yet so hoping this is normal. I'm creating a 'smile' pattern beneath my belly button  The little things, eh? 

We've had a small potential dilemma in that I've booked our flights for CD12 and they could potentially want to perform EC on this day. AF arrived a day early & I didn't make the adjustment. My coordinator, although unable to give me any sort of definite without the scan results, has tried to reassure me that everything will be fine & EC is usually day 13-14+. I hope she's right or I'll need to change our flights last minute. When I send the 2nd scan results I might just mention it in the email & then maybe the Dr could work around it? Who knows? I can appreciate if it's out of her control. This is if we can fly at all, of course, dependant on our results. 

Not long now till you fly CatLady!  I'm so nervous to pack anything in case I jinx it! Haha. You've got me thinking I should buy some baggy bits now. I'll take any excuse for retail therapy! Brno hasn't specified any timings for injections either, aside from the trigger as you said.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I’ve popped! I’m a swollen Mary haha. I’m so glad I’ve got baggy clothes, it’s needed. I can’t wear jeans now and I’m just in elasticated waist things hahaha. Ok so sexy. I got some new jammies in a size 22 (I’m usually a size 14ish)  just to have something unbelievably baggy on and near me! I know in Cyprus I’m going to blow up even more. I always do. 

I haven’t packed anything yet Om. I will do on Monday. We travel down on Tuesday to Gatwick but not sure what time we will leave yet. OH has a few meetings so who knows. I’m not bothered providing we’re there by 930 am to get our flight. 

Don’t worry about EC and your flights. They can control this with drugs. My EC here was rushed! 7 days of stimms need I say more? Practically unheard off. If you’re responding really well they can lower the amount so they don’t grow as quickly. Your scan will say so much. Mine is midday tomorrow and I’ll be sure to update when I can. Good luck missl with your scan. 

I’m still trying to work out when to take my other drug. It’s all about how long it can keep cool in a cool bag!

Although I feel like we are moving forward it feels like we’re moving SLOOOWWWLLLLLLLLLY 🤣🤣 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all, today is the day! Scan day. I’m nervous but ok. Cetrotide introduced today, 9am I’ve decided to start taking it. 

I’ll update this afternoon re the scan xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Fm86

On way to scan.....feeling nervous!

How are you feeling?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning FM. We’re on our way to our scan now as well. Tbh I’m nervous. This is the last throw of the dice with my ovaries and new drug protocol. Last time I responded with 8 each I think on each ovary. I’ll have to look back which I’ll do in a bit. 

Are they checking your ovaries have shut down fm? Hope they have for you x 

Hope everyone else is ok. Good luck today missl with your scan xx 

Last time I had my scan this was the result. 

AFM - has my scan today and there’s news. My ovaries are ovarying haha. I have 9 11mm plus follies and a further 6 that’s are smaller. A couple of the big ones are over 15mm. Can’t believe I have 15 follies! Next update is Monday morning to see how that’s going and possibly adjust any drugs. I think given i am 39 my ovaries are performing quite well?! What do you think?! 

Forgot to add my lining is 9.6mm which means absolutely nothing to me no idea if that’s good or not xx
Hope everyone else is fabulous xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Here we go!!! The scan results are in!!

Endometrium is 8.3mm
Left ovary has 5 follies above 11mm
Right ovary 3 follies over 11mm

There are numerous (at least 10 follies) on my left ovary the right one is slightly behind. 

Phew! 

I think it’s all good news, waiting on the clinic to confirm and what the next steps might indeed be! 

Hope everyone else has good news xx can’t wait to read your updates xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey all! Results sound really promising CatLady! The ovaries are ovarying!   Fantastic news! Thank you for putting my mind at ease about EC. 

Looking forward to hearing about the other 2 scans  Mine is booked for 14.50 tomorrow so I'll update that evening. 

My left ovary was gently aching last night. The same sensation I used to get on Clomid before ovulation. I'm hopeful it's a good sign!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh that sounds great news with the aches. I get that and my left ovary is rather large which is where I get the most pain. Makes sense doesn’t it. 

Although my ovaries are old they do seem to work! Just take a bit to get going. 

Once I’ve heard from the clinic I’ll let you all know what they say. It feels like we’re getting somewhere. Last time there were a few follies that got big big this time they appear to be holding their own at around 11-13mm. 

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## missl73

Great news on your scan CatLady sounds like your ovaries are doing what they should! My clinic want a lining over 7.5 that is triple layered so sounds like yours is perfect. Don’t focus too much on numbers, I will remind you I had the fewest eggs I’d ever had last time but got more high quality embryos than ever so quality over quantity! Good luck for your scan tomorrow omnom let us know how you get on. 

I had my scan this afternoon, all looks fine lining nice and thin and ovaries have pretty much recovered from the stims. I have a couple of follicles that look a bit large so having bloods to make sure they aren’t producing any hormones as I need to suppress all my natural ones so they can control it through the meds for my FET. Next scan will be in about 8 days and if lining is >7mm then I’ll be booked in for transfer about a week later. I fell off the wagon in a big way on my work trip in Spain this week so now I’m back off the booze and my body will be a temple again 😂


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

LOVE you fell off the wagon haha we went for a glass of wine after the scan results. This time I’m a lot more chilled last time I went very OTT ok limiting everything and eating so many right things and look what that did! Absolutely nothing. All about the right mindset imo. If I’m relaxed then my ovaries are full of good relaxed hormones not crazy stressed hormones. That’s my excuse and stick to it 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Good news on your scan 😊 8 days is not far away. We could be transferring the same day! Mine is atm scheduled for the 18th all things going super well. I can’t put that in my diary yet just because!

Heading home now to clean and pack ahead of the wedding and to put a few things in the suitcases for Cyprus.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Will do missl73! Thankyou. So, 2 brilliant scan results so far! Really excited for you both. Here's to hoping there's more good news! I haven't been particularly strict this cycle with my diet but I'm taking the relaxed approach and hoping it pays off, hormonally if nothing else 😁. 

TMI - Lots of ewcm when wiping. Really hope that's normal! 🤞


----------



## missl73

Thanks ladies. Glad to be doing something again not just waiting! 

Totally normal omnom it’s because of your rising estrogen levels I’ve had it on every cycle x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Definitely feels good to be doing something and that something is happening doesn’t it?

I’ve heard from Cyprus, to continue with 450 meriofert and carry on doing the certrotide. Next scan Sunday which feels like just moments away. Be interesting to see what that clinic is like to do the scan. My ovaries hurt now and glad we’re home. I’m going to go have a little lay down. Those internal scans can be a bit pressing and pulling about. Plus it’s raining. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fm86

Amazing news all round...!!!

My lining has got to 9mm and graded B, so all three layers clearly there.

Ovaries only have small follicles but hydrosalphinx is clearly there. 😢 We still going ahead as it comes and goes. Hopefully the fluid clears out without effecting the embryo.

Transfer date set for Thursday!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Omg amazing news for all the scans today!! Excellent stuff ladies. 

Good luck on Thursday FM. Do you know how many you’ll have put back? I don’t know if they can defrost them all and then refreeze? Not up on FET transfers and such like. What’s the hydrosalphinx? 

Heard back from the clinic and everything is ‘ok’. They’re happy that my next scan in Sunday and they’ll be in so they can analyse what that means for the HCG injection. I’m still scheduled for 22:00 Tuesday which to me means that come midday on the Thursday Cypriot time I will be being harvested hahaha. 

Looking forward to your update Tomorrow OM. 

So exciting for everyone.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hope your scan goes ok OM. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hiya! 

I've literally just walked through the door from my clinic & sent a quick email to Brno with the scan results. So still awaiting their response. 

Ok so the results were as follows; 

Trimlaminar endometrium measuring 10mm. Right ovary = 15 follicles in total, 10 between 7.5mm and 14.3mm. 5 between 5mm and 7.5mm. Left ovary (which I thought would have more) = 10 follicles between 6.5mm and 16.9mm. No adnexal masses, cysts or free fluid.

The lady seemed really pleased but I literally didn't have a clue what she was talking about. So I will take her word for it and anxiously wait for my Dr's reply  My nerves are through the roof!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo! That’s brilliant. Whoop whoop! Did you go with ultrasound direct? Their reports are really good. Your ovaries are definitely ovarying 🤣🤣🤣 let us know what the clinic say  

I know nothing about lining and things I’ve always been about the follies 🤣🤣

We’ve all had such great scans. How exciting. 

Next scan for me is tomorrow, I’ll be sure to update you all then xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Yeah  All seems positive. Dr said it was a good result & to introduce Cetrotide today. They can be so vague, haha. Feeling very nervous. I'm sure it'll be fine. Yes, definitely update us! My next one is Monday midday, so I'll pop back on & let you all know how it went. Great news all round!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh good luck with the cetrotide. I’m on that and that one for me STINGS and makes me feel really sore for about an hour. Even had a little bleed on the injection site this morning. Apparently you can take it out of the fridge 10/15 minutes before hand and it’s not quite so stingy. Who knows! 

Monday will be here in moments. I think every day is nervous. Tomorrow I’ll be nervous for my scan, Tuesday the injection, Wednesday the flights, Thursday EC and if my eggs are actually totally done in and then the wait to find out how many embies we have if any! Then the whole 2ww! Ahh it’s a fun ride! 

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Morning! 😊 How are we all doing? 

Cetrotide all done last night. I have to say, it didn't sting, but jeez does it itch! So bloody itchy, it felt like an intense heat rash for 40 minutes. Fiddly to put together as well. Not particularly a fan. I have to take it till tomorrow & see what the scan looks like. Really hope I take my trigger Tuesday too. 

Very excited to hear how you get on with your 2nd scan, CatLady! I think it's gone so quick for us all. It's great being able to share the experience.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all. 

Off for the second scan, do you think there’s anything I should ask for that’s different from last time? People are saying about grading the lining? I’ve never heard of this? My assumption is that it’s just the amount of follies and how thick my lining is? What’s this about layers of the lining?! It’s all so blinking new to me! 

OM yup, it itches like anything. Had the same this morning. Yesterday’s one has resulted in a nice bruise so bikinis away for Cyprus. My belly is a mass of stab marks haha. 

Once I get the results I’ll know when I can trigger, also hoping to trigger 2200 Tuesday. I’ve got 3 boxes of cetrotide left and the same of Meriofert. I get the feeling that I won’t need this though. 

How’s everyone else? Hope the sun is shining where you are xx


----------



## missl73

I was never a fan of the cetrotide either omnom I always found I spilt a bit way harder to use than my Menopur. I’ll take the itchy rash over the sting of Menopur though, that felt like being stung by a wasp every time!! The things we have to put ourselves through! 

CatLady I was never given a grading for my lining but I know they look for it to be triple layered and over 7.5mm - by the sounds of yours I’m sure it’s totally fine. 

I’m having an easy time of it comparatively just Progynova tablets and the dreaded nasal spray which just tastes revolting. I’m feeling impatient though, you’ll both be having transfers a bit before me I think as I don’t think they’ll do mine until around day 21 and today is day 5 so still over 2 weeks to go...! Xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

CatLady - Best of luck my lovely! I'm sure everything will be fine 😊. When I asked about my lining she said the same as missl73 has mentioned. Thickness over 7.5 and a triple layered structure is the ideal. 

Missl73 - I really feel for you, Menopur sounds horrendous! The nasal spray sounds unpleasant too. The tablets sound better. I'd take them over the jabs! Those 2 weeks will be here so quickly 😁 

Feeling very tired today. Little bit nauseous. Not sure if these are typical symptoms or I'm stressing, ha.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Howdy. 

All here and waiting now

Missl I’m sure years ago when I did the first lot of IVF that i had the sprays and the tablets. Definitely had something that I had to spray. I was put on the pill and nothisterone last time and this time I just went straight to drugs. 

Om I have the same symptoms. I am on steroids as well in case of immune issues I think. I get so tired so quickly. 

Be back with an update shortly.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

RESULTS ARE IN. 

Lining is tri thingy and we have 6 large follies all above 15mm on the left ovary and several smaller ones the right ovary has 3 large follies above 15mm and several smaller ones. Lining measures 11mm thickness. 

I think the above is all good news!! 

Just waiting on the full report to send to Dogus. 

Will let you know if anything changes. Now off to the wedding and I’m going to have some champers xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

How fantastic are those results!! 😍 You must be so pleased! Ah really happy for you CatLady. Enjoy the wedding, especially the champers.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I’m chuffed thanks OM xx at least there is something to collect when we go out there. 

How I’m not going to be checking my phone every single second for an email is beyond me. Full report sent to Dogus so just waiting to hear what’s happening. Hopefully EC still Thursday. Have no doubt I’ll be hiding in the toilet a LOT So expect an update once Andri at Dogus has told me my plans.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I managed to spill my entire first vial of Cetrotide on the desk yesterday 🙈. I only have enough for tomorrow night so I'm really hoping I can take the trigger Tuesday & skip the other drugs. Dr emailed to say that she will check the scan tomorrow & go from there. Potentially I could be issued a last minute prescription. I don't like to make things easy for myself 😂. 

Yeah exactly CatLady! You should feel relieved. Hope you're enjoying the wedding and letting your hair down.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Wooooooo. We’re having a party. 

Omg re the cetrotide I’ve been there. I just had to inject in the toilets. Ive been told by Dogus to carry on so that mean to me that the head doctor isn’t in today as they haven’t updated me regarding the trigger injection. I think today was a generic reply. Not that I mind. I’m not due to change drug protocol unless there was something really strange but there isn’t. Unlike when I was on my last protocol they had absolutely no clue that I was reacting so well to the drugs. Omg the hatred I have for that clinic!


----------



## Fm86

Amazing news all round!! 🎉 

I’ve started the cyclogest pessaries....they seem to be leaving a burning sesnsation each time! Anyone else used them?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Wow FM that’s such amazing progress! I’ve never got that far so I’ve no idea what happens. 

Good luck today OM. 

How is everyone else? Are we all ok? Awful weather, can’t wait to get to Cyprus!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Update. 

Trigger injection tomorrow 2200 🙌🏻🙌🏻 Then I finally get a day off injections. 

Cetrotide today and tomorrow morning 
Meriofert today and tomorrow evening. 
Trigger injection of choriomon tomorrow 2200. 

Huzzah. 

Egg collection Thursday. Not allowed to eat or drink after midnight on Wednesday. 

Moving forward.


----------



## missl73

Exciting news CatLady the stims part feels like it’s flown by for you. Enjoy your drug free day!! 

FM I never had that problem with cyclogest, maybe mention it to your clinic in case you’re having an unusual reaction to it? 

AFM no news just same old, hate the nasal spray it gives me such bad headaches no matter how much water I drink. Am loving being able to work out hard in the gym though and making the most of it before transfer!


----------



## missl73

Exciting news CatLady the stims part feels like it’s flown by for you. Enjoy your drug free day!! 

FM I never had that problem with cyclogest, maybe mention it to your clinic in case you’re having an unusual reaction to it? 

AFM no news just same old, hate the nasal spray it gives me such bad headaches no matter how much water I drink. Am loving being able to work out hard in the gym though and making the most of it before transfer!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi missl. Fair play you going to the gym, I haven’t been for about 3 years. Are you sniffing for much longer? 

Had a major panic this morning. Went to the bathroom and there’s spotting when wiping. I’m presuming it’s from the scan yesterday?! Really don’t like having things poked up there! Or maybe the champagne I had yesterday?! We are on our way home from the wedding and i want to be at home in bed. This weather as wel!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Feels like quite a bit has happened since I last checked in  

Excellent news FM86, shame about the burning sensation though! missl73 - Wish I had the motivation for the gym. I'm far too lazy, tehe.  CatLady - Yay! No more drugs. Yeah, I'm sure the spotting is from the scans no doubt. Really exciting stuff about your trigger & everything! 

I've been for my scan. The results have shown the lining has thickened to 13mm. The follicle count increased to 15 per ovary now. She seemed to think there was plenty to work with & Brno should be pleased. I sent the results off & Dr wants me to keep taking Cetrotide till Tuesday night at least (I've organised some Cetrotide so no drama), scan in Prague Wednesday, potential EC on Friday. Not sure why they want to hold me off. I'm worried the follies aren't big enough or something  The biggest is 17.5mm & smallest is 8mm. I hope everything's alright. 

Hope they don't wait until they're ostrich egg size :'). Ouch!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya

Wow OM that’s a lot of follies and there’s me proud of my little ones haha. I’m sure the clinic know what they’re looking forward. I am not ‘up’ on all the reasons why etc. Excellent news re your lining. Glad you managed to organise some more cetrotide. One more of them for me HURRAH! 4 more injections to go but I think I’ll be injecting progesterone as that is what they like to do in Cyprus.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi Ladies I am a little late to the party I was in the May/June group but AF couldn't be bothered to turn up on time!!

After trying to conceive for 18 months we attended our GP for the usual test and was then referred to a fertility specialist. We have been very lucky and it has been very quick.
I was diagnosed with a Unicornuate Uterus i was only born with one ovary and one Tube...so I'm basically a human unicorn 😁🦄 

The clinic advised our best bet would be IVF and we have been waiting for AF to show up - Today she finally made an appearance and we are going tomorrow for our injections practice and to collect all medication? 

How are you all finding it??

xx


----------



## missl73

I’m still sniffing for ages probably another 2 weeks it’s a slow one for me! 

Omnom sounds like everything is looking great and on track. I wasn’t triggered until I had 3 over 20mm so you’ll still have plenty growing. Sometimes they’ll sacrifice some of the biggest ones to get more of the smaller ones so just trust the clinic and their judgement. I’ve always read long and slower growth is best for quality - that’s certainly always been true for me we have never had great numbers but quality has always been very high. 

CatLady why do I feel like progesterone injections are intramuscular not subcutaneous? Maybe I’m making that up but just means you have to be super careful with the airbubbles as it doesn’t really matter when it’s into fat. I’m sure they’ll teach you either way xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh wow, hi Lmcmillan what a very interesting uterus and ovary you have. Infertility has sooooo many twists and turns. Looking forward to your journey. Good luck tomorrow, are you doing long or short protocol?

My first cycle was a disaster LM, hence why we’re off to Cyprus, we fly day after tomorrow. 

Hey missl. Yes apparently my chronomion (trigger injections that I don’t  know how to spell) has to be injected on my hip via IM. which I have ABSOLUTELY NO CLUE how to do or where or anything. I’m currently watching YouTube videos 🤣 I think the progesterone goes in my bum... I have a lot of bum 🥴

My numbers aren’t ever high and so far the egg quality has been poor. Not as fussed this time as last time, we have our lovely lady also doing the same. I hope she’s got lovely eggs cooking away.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey Catlady I am doing the short protocol with Gonadotroohin & Fyremadel! 

The body is a crazy thing.

Wow wish I was off to Cyprus how is the clinic over there?

How are you finding the injections, Injections dont bother me but it's the thought of injecting myself that is making me feel sick.

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Injections are fine for me, it’s quite interesting really. Seeing the stuff go in. I don’t have a problem with any of it just unfortunately the stinging and itching. 

The clinic so far have been 100000000 times better than the clinic here. Can’t wIt to get there now, especially when the weather here is so bad.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh gosh not looking forward to the stings!!!

Where is everyone From? 

Weather is awful here too. Roll on Summer xx


----------



## mollymartha

Omnomnom. sorry to jump on here but just quickly wanted to mention I had my first cycle in may only stimmed on lower doses for just 8 days, day 3 afc was 22,  on trigger day I could still count all 22 follicles on the graph a few I think 3  were tiny at 5mm still and day of trigger I had 2 massive follicles over 25mm each don't know exactly how big but they were both well over 25 each plus including those 2 I had  15 follicles over 14mm on trigger day plus 7  smaller ones I think some may have caught up by ec try not to panic too much about the big ones I never felt a thing I never got bloated or had any pain or swelling etc even with these big ones they called them whoppers , I had no pain at all after ec felt like I  had nothing done and went to work that same night  in fact just a few days into stims those 2 had grown to 15mm each the nurse said they were naughty lol and needed controlling so I took fyremadel from stims day 5 please don't be worried by holding off they sometimes do sacrifice bigger ones to let the main group catch up they did with me the dr said forget about those 2 giant ones and we focused on getting the main group to grow and mature the nurse told me they look for anything over 14mm as possibly containing a mature egg and remember the trigger itself can give a final boost to help them grow a little more and mature they say that each follicle grows 1-2mm a day typically, in my natural cycle iuis I had one follicle grow 2.5 a day with no stims or drugs just naturally so keep hopeful they can grow quicker than you imagine even with no drugs! 
best of luck all sounds very promising for you I know its hard but try to trust the drs they do this everyday and really hopefully will do the very best for every patient x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey Lmc I’m in the back end of no where in east anglia. Many many many miles away from civilisation and let alone an airport haha. 

Today is the day or NO MORE DRUGS. Well : injections and a load of tablets but you know.... haha. 

Looked at the travel and hopefully the m25 will be open very soon! We’re off to Gatwick later this morning and it will take us a good few hours to get there. Looking at the weather forecast smug mode might be engaged as we take off tomorrow towards the sun. The weather looks utter pants here. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I'm in between Manchester & Liverpool. The middle of nowhere sounds bliss 😂😂

Good Luck and have a safe journey. Cant wait to hear all about it. 

x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Good Morning lovely people  

lmcmillan28829 - Hey and welcome! I'm in Essex. The injections for me have been (relatively) easy. Aside from my Cetrotide incident haha. No pain or anything, just itchy. You'll boss it and wonder why you ever worried. 

mollymartha - Thank you for reassuring me! That's really helped put my mind at ease. Glad they shouldn't hurt, no matter how big they are. I'm a tad sore when I sit down but I'll take that. I find if I ever deviate from the usual that I start panicking but as you said, they know what they're doing. I'm feeling much more optimistic today. I think it's because I'm flying tomorrow & it's slowly being taken out of my hands. Less room for error. 

missl73 - Yeah we're quite pleased that even though we don't understand it all fully, all the professionals seem confident & are cracking on. Quality over quantity definitely sounds best. Is it greedy to want a bit of both? Haha. The days are going so quick now, look forward to hearing how you get on! 

Catlady - You should be proud of your follies  Best of luck with the trigger today hun. You'll have to let me know how it goes. Hope it all goes smoothly. And of course, safe travels to Gatwick! My favourite airport. 

Flying from Southend tomorrow, so super quick travel & flight to Prague. We'll arrive & quickly rush off for a scan. I probably won't message till tomorrow evening. Till then


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So.... Injections collected and start tomorrow 🙈🙈🙈
It's now real. I'm being a wimp and getting my mum to come round to do my first one (she's a nurse got to have some benefits)

Catlady hope you had a safe flight and are all excited. What time is your Trigger?

Hi Omnomnom glad it has been relatively easy for you. Safe journey tomorrow. look forward to hearing from you.

x


----------



## missl73

How is Cyprus CatLady I’m sure a lot less rainy than here!! Is today your drug free day before egg collection tomorrow? 

Omnom I hope you arrived safely in Prague. 

Welcome lmcmillan, I’m in London doing a FET. Good luck with your injections today the thought it much worse than the reality. My first 2 fresh cycles my DH did all of mine for me because I couldn’t do it to myself (kind of like waxing yourself I wasn’t fast enough 😂) but I’ve since got over it and I’m used to it now! 

AFM - I feel like time is going by SO SLOWLY!!! Still 6 days until my scan it’s been much easier with a FET less appointments etc but in a way it makes it feel like nothing is going on! I’ll be so annoyed if my scan doesn’t go well and we are delayed even more!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning everyone xx 

I’m still in the uk, travelling in 2 hours to Cyprus, flight is at 945. 

Trigger went well I think, never had to administer that kind of injection before but who knows until tomorrow. Spoken to Andri quite a lot, which is so lovely, she’s told me about 20 times to have a lovely flight and who is picking us up and the protocol for tomorrow for the EC will be sent later today. It’s all starting to happen which is good but also realllllly scary. Might be the champagne talking as I appear to be consuming that, I don’t know how that has happened. 

OM Have a lovely safe flight today, looking forward to your scan update later

Are you feeling any side effects missl? Tbh, I had no idea FET had so many drugs and down reg and everything. Exciting. 

Lmc, good luck starting injections, I look forward to following your journey. 

Will hopefully update when in sunny Cyprus xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! Arrived safe thank you all. 3rd scan went really well. She was showing me lots of big follies on the screen and was beaming away at me. Looks to be about 20+ sitting at the optimum size. Certainly feels uncomfortable when they prod against my left ovary. I wonder if my past cysts have left scars or something. Trigger shot tonight - Buserelin 0.6ml @ 9.30. Nervous for tonight but looking forward to a day off tomorrow. Might go shopping for some shorts as its 30 degrees here. I packed jumpers & jeans, don't I feel silly! 😅. EC Friday morning at 9.30. 

lmcmillan - Eager to know how your first jab went. All well I hope! I wish I'd had someone to show me for the first one. Good ol' Youtube came to the rescue. 

Andri sounds so lovely CatLady. Such a difference to your previous treatment already. Much more efficient. Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow! Best of luck with everything. 

Keep us updated 👍🏻


----------



## Fm86

I’m in London.....

Transfer tomorrow at 10:20.....I don’t think it’s quite sunk in yet!

Hope all is well with all.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey guys

1st injection done. Husband mixed, mother Injected team work Haha. How much of a relief is once one is done!!

Glad you arrived safe omnomnom. How are you feeling for Friday?

Good luck for tomorrow FM86 hope you manage to sleep tonight 

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya gals

Sorry for the me centric post, just heading to the clinic. Suitcase in on its way to the border so hopefully collect later, Andri is going to call them. She’s fab. 

Glad you’re there safe OM. 
Well done on the injection Lmc
Good luck with the transfer FM
Hope the administration of drugs is going better missl

Now off to have my EC and the donor EC. Wish us luck xx 

I’ll pop back with hopefully positive news this afternoon xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady good luck today I hope you and your donor get lots of lovely eggs!! Looking forward to hearing your update on how it all went.

FM good luck for transfer today, let us know how you get on. I hope all goes smoothly and by this afternoon you will be a PUPO. 

mcmillan well done on surviving the first injection! Make sure you swap sides each night so your tummy doesn’t get too sore in the same spot. You’ll be a pro in no time! 

Omnom - so jealous it’s so hot and sunny in Prague, it had not stopped raining here all week. What day is your EC going to be? 

AFM - no news to share, just plugging away taking my drugs and hoping they are doing their thing. Still 5 days until I’m scanned. Letting myself feel annoyed because if I’d just have been able to have a fresh transfer my 2ww would be well and truly over by now but what can you do?!! trying to be patient but it’s not my virtue!!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah we're all so hopeful for you CatLady and FM 🙌. Wishing you successful treatments & quick recoveries! I'll be signing on later to see how you both got on. 

Mcmillan - Excellent news, glad it went smoothly for you. When is your first scan? 

Missl73 - What happens after your next scan? Do they set the date for egg transfer if all is good? I'm a complete novice to a FET cycle. Tbh I didn't expect it so I really didn't pack accordingly. I'm wandering round in ripped jeans and woolly tops. It's horrendous, haha. 

EC tomorrow at 9.30am. Not sure how I feel. It's all a bit surreal now. DH keeps banging on about having multiples, bear in mind that I've already explained they will likely only insert 1 to reduce complications. He's adamant he can change their minds 😂 he's like a big child, honestly. For me, I just want one that will take 🤞


----------



## missl73

Oh wow tomorrow is so soon I’m so excited for you. Yup after my scan on Tuesday if all is good I’ll start on progesterone pessaries and then transfer will be 5 days after that. That’s assuming lining is thick enough though. 

I think there is mixed research regarding multiples and whether putting to back where the quality is really different can negatively impact the chances of success but I haven’t researched it much as I’m going for single transfer again as I did last time xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you! I'm excited and anxious. Can't believe how quick it all goes. Felt like yesterday we all jumped on this thread. You're not far behind us at all! Fingers crossed for a thick enough lining! 🤞 Looking forward to hearing your scan results. I know they give us the option on the form we fill out but until I know their grading and what the doctors think, I wouldn't be considering more than one (if we have one good enough of course). DH will just have to deal with their advice & quit being greedy 😂.


----------



## Fm86

All done....

Was painful, but mind you I find smear tests painful aswell!

They put back in 2 embryos. They didn’t put the best ones back which confused me a little- they put back in 2 x 3BB. I had 4 and 5 at AB. So I still have 4 Frosties 😀

How is everyone today?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi gals. 

Again apologies for the me centric post, thought I would post and update ahead of a more in-depth one later as I try and process what has just happened. 

1. we have our suitcase back which was a mare 
2. Well, We have eggs! A whole beautiful 6 eggs from me and a wonderful 12 from our donor lady

From what Andri has said that they wouldn’t say just ‘eggs’ these are viable life giving eggs! My eggs have done it!! They are currently being fertilised. OMG 6 mini mes and 18 mini OH being made!!haha. 

My eggs and ovaries aren’t that crap which makes me hate the English clinic even more, how rubbish they made me feel for days whilst it felt like It was my fault! 

I was put to sleep for the egg collection which was much better than the lack of sedation last time. I’m in a bit of cramping pain now but that’s to be expected. 

The next update on how many embies have made it isn’t until Monday which is day 4 and transfer is scheduled for day Tuesday. They would usually give a day 3 update but that falls on a Sunday so not likely to get anything then. We then can transfer up to 3 and depends obviously on their quality. 

We’re now off to the chemist to get SO MANY drugs and injections and everything which I’ll write later. 

Head is in a bit of a daze. And now for a celebratory glass of wine! And I don’t care. 

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. 

Hope everyone here is happy and healthy xx


----------



## missl73

Congratulations on being PUPO FM, fingers crossed these are sticky ones and wishing you a happy and speedy 2ww. Sending all the good luck vibes for your BFP. 

Wonderful news for you too CatLady, so happy you got some eggs of your own. It’s crazy thinking that your potential future baby is being grown in a lab right now it always blows my mind! Enjoy your glass of wine and here’s hoping you get more good news at your next update xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Eeeeek, what brilliant news all round! Congrats to you both! Only 2 short weeks Fm86. I say this but I know how impatient I would feel, haha. How fantastic you've made so many, CatLady. I hope they all fertilise into little beauts for you 😁.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Right sorry I’ll try not to be so me centric this time and catch up with you lovely ladies. 

FM congrats on PUPO! Glad the transfer went well. I can’t wait for that bit. See those little beans go back. Smear tests leave me with a dull ache. Never comfortable. Hope they’re snuggling down well. I don’t know why they would put back the grades they did? I’ve never had a FET so no clue! I’m sorry about that. 

Good luck tomorrow OM. I can’t believe you’ve been walking around in jeans and jumper! Hope you managed to do some shopping. Any excuse 🤣🤣🤣 

Missl. Does feel really weird that in a lab in Cyprus there are some cells dividing into our baby and defining our future. I’m actually pooping myself about it tbh. It’s so real and not and oh my! 

AFM. I have no idea which embies will get put back, like if they’re  my embies or donor embies or a mixture of both?! Obviously they’ll always be my embies but you know what I mean. Tbh I never expected my ovaries to produce any eggs so this is all a bit of a shock to me! Hence why I put I had to process what had happened. I still can’t believe we have 6 from me! I spoke to Andri and she was very shocked that I had just ) days of medication last time before EC. as I think we all were. I hate that clinic in the uk! The reason we did tandem was to understand if my ovaries were producing duds which due to the crapiola clinic in the uk I was determined that it was all my fault I genuinely thought my ovaries were done. Even through the scans when I was being shown the follies I was like yeah but they’ll be poop! Ok so maybe not and now I don’t know what to do!
Next up is my amazing list of medication! Jeeeeeze mother Mary! I’m now on....
Progynova 3 a day (no idea what that does)
Folic acid 5mg 1 a day
Baby aspirin 1 a day
Prednisolone 3 a day 
Cyclogest 400mg twice a day
Antibiotics 2 a day. 

THEN when we transfer we add in...
Clexane injections one a day 
Prolutex 25mg daily injection. 

Had one glass of wine which I’ve been told I can have for now but once that transfer happens we’re all done with alcohol. 

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone xx hope all ok


----------



## missl73

Oh wow CatLady that’s quite the list of drugs!! I can enlighten you on Progynova because that’s what I’m on - it’s estrogen! Xx


----------



## Fm86

Lol sounds like a lot of drugs! 

Cyclogest are progesterone pessaries they help support the lining for the embryos to go back in.

What’s the baby asprin for?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi loves. 

Yeah I’ve got the estrogen but no idea what it does. I just take all these things. Hahaha. 
The cyclogest is unique they make a lot of mess don’t they! 🤣🤣🤣🤢
Baby aspirin is to thin the blood to atop clotting I believe. 

I’ve got about 20 tablets extra that I take as supplements. Good lord I’m surprised I don’t rattle. 

No news from the clinic today so that’s only going to be good news imo. If something had gone wrong they would’ve told me so that the drugs could stop. Why I always think the worse I do not know. 

Good luck today OM. Looking forward to your update later xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady did they say they’d call you with a fertilisation report today? My clinic kept me waiting until nearly midday with all my updates and although it was torture it was always good news so I decided that’s why they were less concerned with calling early. The waiting in these 5 days is agonising so stay try and stay positive xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi missl,  

No they don’t call with a report, they leave the embies to embie. I would’ve expected a call on Sunday which is day 3 but the embryologists don’t work sundays to give an update so instead I’m waiting until Monday to know how they’re doing. I’m scheduled for transfer on Tuesday, not sure on timings just yet, I’ll know Monday. We then fly back Friday, test date is end of the month for bloods, not sure when I can pee on a stick but I’ll get some FRER ones when home and definitely not tell the Mr.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

FM86 wishing you lots of luck. Hope you aren't feeling too sore today? Have you taken some time off work?

Good Luck today Om. Thinking of you.

Amazing news Catlady all so worth it  roll on Monday so we can get an update. Nice as relaxing weekend as can be for you in the sun with a non alcoholic cocktail? 

MissL is it just me and you left. now?? 

Day 3 today was anyone else on Meriofert? Feeling really queasy hoping this is normal!!!

xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady - fingers crossed for Monday then, I would definitely take no news as good news they are growing away nicely. Tuesday will be here before you know it! 

Good luck today Omnon! 

Lmcmillian yup just you and me left!! If you’re on day 3 now we may end up with a very close transfer date. I’m currently expecting mine to be 23rd but that’s only if things go to plan at my Tuesday scan! I think feeling a bit sick on stims is normal I often felt that way - it’s not much fun though! When’s your next scan? Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Lmc yes I felt queasy on meriofert from about day 3 or 4 onwards and soooo tried. It would pass after about an hour and then it was ok. I took mine at 8pm at night not sure what time you do yours? 

I found some proluton out here which is amazing news! The other progesterone I take an injection once a day the proluton is once a week! Massive win! Cleared them out of the last lot in that pharmacy he said he let me have it because he liked me! Haha. 

Thanks so much for everyone’s well wishes. Exciting stuff.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Catlady I am taking them at 8.30pm. I work in a hospital and do 12 and half hour shifts so it fit best to do them once I got home. Plus I heard it's good to do them at night as you can sleep off any side effects. Feeling bloated and queasy every now and again. Thank God for ginger nuts 😂😂

MissL they have said my EC could be Friday 21st or Monday 24th. My scan Is Wednesday so we will find out more then. So we are very close 😁 xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Sorry for the delay in messaging ladies. Tucking into some lunch. Took me a little while to come round and feel alright again from the GA. 

They managed to collect 13 eggs🥚🥰. No complications. In comparison to your list CatLady, I'm barely on any meds at all. I've been prescribed Utrogestan (vaginally) 4 twice a day and Estrofem (orally) 1 three times a day. I start tonight. I think I got off lightly. Reprofit have a client portal which they will update for me around 11am CZ time. Should be updates tomorrow, Monday and Wednesday. 

Brilliant that you'll both be close together missl and lmcmillan 😊. Fingers crossed for both your scans!

Really hoping you're our first BFP Fm! xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo 13 eggs! That’s brilliant news OM. Looking forward to the update tomorrow. Glad everything went well for you. I had done disgusting soup after mine but I was like the quicker I eat the quicker I’m outta there 🤣

Spoke to Andri and there’s no update I messaged her my excited face about finding proluton 🤣🤣


----------



## missl73

Congratulations Omnom that’s a brilliant number you must be delighted! Rest up and take it easy and fingers crossed for more good news in the morning xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww fab news Om. 13 Eggs is fantastic. Feet up and chill now.

The weekend needs to hurry up now and get to next week.

xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you for all your support, we are really pleased. I'm still resting in bed, DH has gone food hunting as I'm still sore in my nether regions.... delightful! 😂. For some reason I'm now super nervous. I'm going to be holding my breath everytime I sign into the portal. I thought I'd feel calmer. I'll try to relax over the weekend and enjoy the holiday. We'll see how that goes, ha. I need to remember what you said missl about quality over quantity. Just takes one. 

I was offered the soup too CatLady, but I dodged it for a doughnut! 🙊 xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all,

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend

Nothing to report here. Off to locate more drugs this morning as been told they’re a lot cheaper here so might as well stock up. I’m still unbelievably bloated and now I winder if I’m just fat and not about the bloat. I’ll happily get nice and fat over the next 9 months. 

No news on embies or anything so that will always be to me no news is good news. 

Off out for brunch now, loving all the cheese around me but trying to be healthy as well but it is difficult to find fresh veg. I absolutely detest fruit the only thing I’ll eat is melon. So I’m trying to eat salads but you know. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend planned xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Checked into the portal a little while ago & we have had one egg discarded from the off and another hasn't fertilised correctly. So 11 eggs now. It was to be expected though I'm sulking a little. Feeling irrational as we're sure to lose more before Wednesday. Hope you enjoyed your brunch CatLady. I haven't even tried looking for fruit & veggies, you're all being really good and I'm slacking 😞 booooo! Not a positive bunny today.


----------



## missl73

Stay positive Omnom I lost half my eggs to being immature but all of the remaining ones fertilised and all of them made it to day 5 so it can happen xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

11 is still amazing my lovely. I think it’s really good you have only had 2 lost. The rest will be going very strong. That’s still 11 minis dividing. Don’t be downhearted. 

Did you say you’re having one put back? 

As missl says it’s quality over quantity  

I found no fresh veg and ended up having an omelette. When abroad I’m always vegetarian apart from fish. Good job I love cheese! Hahaha. I’m not being really good, I’m currently having a beer. I was told I’m allowed small alcohol until PUPO so that I shall have. Not going mad on it.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you ladies, I'm sure it'll be okay, I just feel strangely protective of them. Silly I know. Yes, we double checked with the Dr and he said 1 was safer all round for me. He didn't say why particularly. 

I'm definitely thinking of tucking into a vodka & lemonade with my dinner as a treat later ☺. I love cheese too, I had a mozerella & tomato salad today, was lovely! Healthiest thing I've eaten yet, haha.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I’d have that vodka my love. To me this is our last freedom shout 🤣 then it’s all water milk and squash 🤣 the panic and stress of last time with no alcohol for my British cycle where I dropped everything resulted in 0 eggs but this time in Cyprus with a more relaxed approach 6 eggs. 

Hope you’re managing to relax in Czech I’ve never been. 

I don’t have any update. We think we’ve cleared Kyrenia out of prolutex and proluton. Can’t find any anywhere now. We have some on order from the chemist on Thursday but we might be a few boxes short. No idea how the heck were going to get it all home. One suitcase is practically full of drugs as it is atm. Some will go in hand luggage but not much at all. 

Hi eoe xx


----------



## Fm86

Remember it only takes one!!!

Have a just gained a nasty sore throat and to top it off I’ve just started bleeding(dtp 3)...think I’m out of the game already ☹


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

It could be implantation? Depends on what you call bleeding. Does your clinic have an emergency telephone number you can call to discuss? Maybe bed rest for today? 

I can barely sleep atm. Keep thinking of our embies.


----------



## Fm86

It’s pinkish and only there when I wipe but it’s starting to be more pinkish. Not much support from the clinic as it’s an NHS around. They said at the transfer time to increase a progesterone pessary if i bleed.....not sure if this counts as a bleed tho.

Snap sleep is long gone....!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

How many pessaries are you taking atm? What strength? 

Nhs or no nhs they should have some way of contact. Why do these things happen on a Sunday! 

From what I understand you can’t overdose on progesterone at this stage?! Well, within reason obviously. 

I would class that as spotting and you can get a little implantation spotting. I would consider taking it super easy today if you can? Are you able to do that?


----------



## Fm86

Taking cyclogest 400mg twice a day along with estradiol 6mg in a day. Il be trying to take it easy admist the coughing...I managed to get an hour shut eye. I thought it was too early for implantation?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

If you had 5 day transfer then they would be about a week old therefore naturally would be snuggling down for the next 9 months


----------



## missl73

I’m sorry to hear you’re feeling a bit stressed FM (totally understandable!!) it could be implantation, what stage were your blastos at transfer? If they were already hatching they would implant quicker. Also are you putting your cyclogest the front or the back? If front they can irritate your cervix and cause some spotting to maybe try switching to the back door to see if that helps. 2 x 400 is the normal dose I think so adding one to that should be fine if you’re feeling unsure and can’t get hold of your clinic. As CatLady says take it easy today, it’s only when you wipe so I definitely don’t think it means you’re out x

CatLady sounds like you are a walking pharmacy 😂 I also meant to say (and apologies for a TMI bit here) but my first cycle after EC I was terribly bloated and it’s because the progesterone pessaries made me really constipated - a lovey normal side effect apparently - the clinic recommended I take lactulose especially before transfer as it happens so often. I can assure you from experience if you get pregnant it gets even worse as your body is producing more of its own as well so I highly recommend getting on top of it now as I learnt the hard way!! (I practically didn’t poo until after my miscarriage nearly 3 months later 🙈 it was not fun)


----------



## Fm86

The cyclogest was causing a burning pain from the front so I switched to the back before they went in and have just carried on there. They transferred 2 x 3BB blastocysts (day 5). Went to check now and doesn’t seem to be pink now.....shall I still put the extra cyclogest in??

🙈thanks guys I think I’d just be driving myself crazy!

How are you all doing today?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl I’ve been warned of that. I have the baggiest of clothes. So far we appear to be suffering lol. It’s absolutely horrid. The bloat is real. I swear I’m already carrying twins 🤣🤣🤣 thank gawd for no fun time because I literally couldn’t stomach it! 

FM I think we all drive ourselves crazy. I know I’m going to be going insane come tomorrow waiting for a phone call to see how the embies are doing and then let alone Tuesday when they go back. Weird to think that little Petri dish with cells dividing could be out little bubba growing. 

Just for info after my last internal scan 48 hours later I had a little blood smear thing. I think sometimes things just move about with all the prodding and poking going on. 

Can I just say that being knocked out for EC is so much better! 

I’m doing ok thanks though. Just a pool day today so I’ll be about no doubt. WiFi everywhere.


----------



## missl73

I know the feeling, I spilled a whole load of cetrotide one night and totally freaked out but in the end it made no difference but it’s always a worry. Of course it’s totally your decision, but if it were me and it was only a little bit of pink when I wiped not proper blood and it’s not there today I would just carry on as normal and monitor the situation. If it returns then contact your clinic tomorrow.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

This is where I think the clinics NEED a dedicated person for your every concerns nor jusy which ever nurse picks up the phone. Imo you need a relationship with someone not just some clinician. 

Most be something about cetrotide I’m sure OM did the same lol


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I did 🙈 the entire contents of Cetrotide all over my desk! Wishing you all the best FM, hope everything turns out ok & it's just some harmless spotting or an implantation bleed. After some googling, both seem to be quite the norm  

Apart from checking the client portal tomorrow, I don't have anything new to report. Its overcast atm so we're having a movie marathon. The weather should improve after today. We decided to celebrate making it this far in our IVF journey and had 3 cocktails each last night that were gorgeous and made my head spin 🍹🤪. Hope next week brings some wonderful news for us all.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hope everything is ok FM. Try and stay positive you've got this.

The sun has actually come out here today but I'm stuck on a 12 and half hour shift feeling rubbish.

Tomorrow cant come quick enough to find out updates from you all. I'm in suspense here. 

Day 5 today it's actually going quick. 

Om I would kill for a cocktail.... xx


----------



## Fm86

Lol wishful thinking it’s not there....defo there and still pink. Put in the extra pessary just now- I thought it was too early to be implantation. Transferred on Thursday 10:30am...

The weather is grim in London....on and off sunshine!


----------



## missl73

lmcmillan I’m glad it feels like it’s going fast! A 12 hour shift doesn’t sound fun.

Good move FM best to be on the safe side in that case. Fingers crossed that does the job. I’m also in london and sick of this rain where is the summer?!!! 

Looking forward to lots of positive updates tomorrow xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

12 hour shift was awful. Literally wanted to get into the patient's beds and sleep. They let me leave 45mins early wahoo.
Had the worst headache currently Sat with an ice pack on my head eating buttery toast....

Has anyone else been peeing alot. I feel like I'm forever on the loo!!

Hows things FM?? xx


----------



## Fm86

Bleeding intensified, bright red 😢 Feeling really low about it.....I know not much I can do about it but just feel down about it all.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck tomorrow FM. As hard as it is try not to think fhebworse until you have spoken to your clinic xx let us know how it goes. 

LM I am awake after my third pee wake up call in 2 and a half hours. Not sure which drug is doing it but it can kindly stop now. 

Today is the day we find out about the embies. Can’t stop stressing. Every emotion going and every question is going round my head with every eventuality. 

Such hard work this. Emotionally and physically 

Hi to EOE XX


----------



## missl73

FM I’m so sorry this must be so stressful. I hope you get to speak to your clinic today to get advice, thinking of you and sending you good vibes xx 

CatLady good luck today, it’s out of your hands now you and OH have done everything you can do! I feel very positive for you that you’ll get good news! I’ll be checking back all morning to hear how you and Omnom are getting on.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl. How you feeling?!

I’ve convinced myself we have between 5-9 embies because I’m trying to keep positive. I should hear from the clinic about 2 o’clock here so midday back home. 

FM thinking of you xx 
Looking forward to your update Lmc x

Hi to eoe.


----------



## missl73

I’m just feeling impatient! It feels so slow the FET process in comparison. I just have a bad feeling I’m going to having lining issues, it never gets that thick with a fresh and so many women have trouble with FET I just have this feeling I will be one of them. Anyway, scan tomorrow so we’ll soon find out. 

Stay strong, keep yourself distracted this morning maybe go for a walk? That’s what I do when I need to keep my mind occupied - that and a lot of yoga! Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Yeah if we go for a walk we don’t have any phone reception 😂😱 big boo! Just getting up and heading down for breakfast and then we’re walking into town. I don’t want to know but want to know. Right now we have 18 eggs that fertilised and the next phone call could mean we have one left. The brain is an awful thing. I’m trying to keep positive and saying between 5-9 we’ve got not that I know that, just trying to be positive hahaha. 

I don’t know about lining. Isn’t there something about pomegranate juice and pineapple?! Or have I confused that with something else?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww FM86 you've done everything you can. It's a cruel world we live in. Fingers crossed everything is ok.

Catlady hope you are ok. Try and relax (easy said than done I know) Just remember its quality not quantity and it only take that one little embie to become a beautiful little baby. 

MissL although the week has gone quick I feel like it's also bee forever. Is it tomorrow your scan?

I've woken up with a pop belly & full of a cold. Accupunture this morning then a lazy day I think. 2nd Injection introduced tonight ( I think these are the really stingy ones) 

Hurry up and send us some news gals xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hahaha lmc. I’ve messaged the clinic to get an update now as I couldn’t hold off any longer. That was half an hour ago

Good news your belly has popped your ovary must be growing big now. Looking forward to both your scan updates tomorrow 

I think my belly has gone down a tiny little bit but it won’t take long until it pops out again. I don’t think I’ve ever been so uncomfortable with regards to my size. Hope it is all worth it.


----------



## Fm86

missl73 - don’t worry about the lining sometimes it surprises you! I thought I’d be the same and in the first scan It was done!

CatLadyTTC1 - 18 is an amazing number.....remember it only takes one! When do you come back?

lmcmillan28829 - I found the ones that stung - if you didn’t have any on the tip before you began the injection it irritated less!

Omnomnom - how you doing?

Not good news, the bleeding is more intense and less watery and I’ve started getting some stringy bits...looks like it’s the lining. I emailed the clinic waiting for it to hit 9 so I can call them!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

So the clinic have read my message and I am in torture tbh. So we’re going out for breakfast and to hide from the phone

FM I’m really thinking of you. I can’t imagine what you’re going through. Have you made it to work or got the morning off? Fingers crossed for some news when we get back from breakfast. 

Lmc I think you’re moving on to cetrotide? My tip is to get it out of the fridge 10 minutes earlier so it’s not as cold.


----------



## Fm86

I called in sick at work. I teach so I didn’t fancy having a headache added on to my long list of things...!! It’s another grim day here by the looks of it


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck fm. Just got to WiFi. Hoping for w positive update soon xx


----------



## missl73

FM - good idea take it easy and look after yourself today. Let us know what your clinic says. 

LMC - my other tip for cetrotide as well as CatLady’s advice to take it out the fridge a bit earlier is once injected, give the injection site a bit of a massage - usually I would feel a lump where it had gone in. 

CatLady - not long now!!


----------



## Fm86

Just got off the phone with the nurse, said it’s still very early days a scan wouldn’t show anything and nor would the blood tests. It’s just keep going with the medications and just up the cyclogest to 3. If it starts to get heavy bleeding been told to go to a&e....

This is going to be a long wait 🙈

Thanks ladies for your support and advice...! Helps me keep on going.

How you all doing today?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

My next injection is called Fyremadel. Non of my injections have had to be kept in the fridge which I found weird!!

I'm the most impatient person ever so hats off to you all I would of been phoning the clinic every 30 mins asking for updates. The wait after EC is going to kill me hoping the hubby will book us a little night away to take my mind off things...

Keep going with them meds FM. I have everything crossed for you. Take as much time off as you need.

I get signed off for 2 weeks from my clinic after Egg collection, I'm going to go stir crazy.

xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah FM, I'm really sorry you're going through this. Hoping more than anything that's it's nothing serious 🙏 rest up. 

Just checked into the portal and all 11 have made it to Day 3 thus far. Really hoping that 4 or 5 make the next few days so we can put some on ice. 

Looking forward to your update CatLady!

Lmc - Hopefully you have a similar reaction to me and it just itches for a while rather than stings. Staying seated & applying a cold press was the one 👌


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Ahhh Om. I have been dying for you to reply. I'm sooo impatient. This is amazing news you must be thrilled. When will your next update be tomorrow or Wednesday? 

Oooh good tip I will get a cold wet cloth ready for after it. Thanks 😁

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Amazing news OM. 

No news here. 

Quick update with 3G 

OMG going mad. 

Hey FM. I can’t even imagine what you’re feeling. The nurse seems to not be so worried but if you’re like me you’d want an explanation as to why it’s happening to me this is what you just don’t get from uk clinics. Well, not the one I went to. I would rest up for the next few days, do work know you’re doing ivf? 

Hey lmc I’ve never heard of that drug but maybe it’s being used because of the one ovary so you don’t need what we had? Next scan is tomorrow isn’t it? Very best of luck. 

Hey OM. 11 is amazing. Usually one gets a drop off that’s much larger than that even if it’s only to day 3. What exciting news. 

Still no news from the clinic here. Nothing. I know Andri has seen my message as I’ve got the 2 blue ticks but goodness knows what is going on. Other people that have been to the clinic have said that they got a call or message about 2. So that’s 30 minutes from now. I’m going mad I’m telling you. I literally am checking my phone every second. 

Hopefully the next update will be positive and not that long away!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

OMG

ME CENTRIC POST

WE HAVE 7 EMBIES FROM THE DONOR AND TWO FROM ME!!!

NINE GLORIOUS EMBIES!!!!! OMG. IM GONNA DIE!!!!

HAD A FEW TEARS!!!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Catlady... This is fabulous news!!! What day is this day 3 or 5? I'm so excited for you.
How many can you trf. When will trf be??

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi Lmc. We have up to 3 to put back and this is a day 4 update! Transfer is tomorrow just waiting on the times. I don’t know what grade the embies are but they’re good enough to be counted. I’m absolutely blinking thrilled that we have 2 from me! Considering I didn’t even expect one egg! 

Thank you for your kind words xxx still in shock.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you ladies! 😊 Next update is Wednesday. Transfer booked for 14.45 CZ time. We're off to the zoo tomorrow. Eeeek, I love animals. 

Ah CatLady how bloody brilliant for you!! All those babies! Ah, you must be estatic! It's quite overwhelming when you compare these results to the UK. Just goes to show you should never give up. Hope tomorrow goes really well for you, hun. To think you could have twins or even triplets 🥰.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sounds like the perfect day to keep your mind occupied. You’ll be surprised to know I also love animals  

I’m so excited OM. The shock isn’t passing. 2 from me! It shows how awful that UK clinic was and how I’m getting ready to send my complaint off. 

Omg twins! Triplets! Quads! Imagine. I don’t live anywhere near my family so i might move them up for a month to 18 years 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fm86

Congratulations ladies that’s amazing news!!!


----------



## missl73

Omnom and CatLady what wonderful news for you both you must be over the moon!! I’m so happy to hear things are going so well for you, it’s brightened up my day! Xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thank you so much FM and missl xx I’m still in a state of shock tbh. I cried so much when Andri messages. 

Fingers crossed for a safe transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Catlady have you decided how many you are going to trf?

Om can you trf multiple?

The clinic here only allow 1 but that's fine for me as they have said I would struggle to carry multiple because of my uterus.

Hope you are both off celebrating now xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey Lm xx 

Yes they have said they will transfer up to 3. It’s up to us how many. We’ve always said 3 though so that’s what we will do. Well I always said I just want 1 to make it and the mr was like were getting loads haha. He’s happy with 3. 

Just about to have a naughty last dip in the pool here then go and chill in the room xx


----------



## Fm86

Bleeding has slowed down 🎉 it’s not red anymore more brownish like old blood (TMI). Think the progesterone really has kicked in!

Seem to be burning up tho now....temps above 37Celcius 🙈

Would so do anything to jump into a pool right now!!! The weather has picked up and suns out here too...!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh no! Doesn’t rain but it pours! Glad then bleeding has subsided. Don’t worry about tmi if you can’t share tmi here then what’s the point!? Haha. 

Off for a fat pizza now. To match my fat belly 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all. 

Today is the day! The most pregnant I’ve been in years xx

FM I hope you’re feeling ok and the bleeding has subside to nothing. 
lmc good luck today with your scan hope your injection went well 
missl also good luck with your scan I’m looking forward to seeing your updates both 
OM enjoy your day at the zoo 

We get collected at 1015. I have to take my prolutex and celxane as they’re going to show me how to inject despite that I’ve been injecting myself for months but who knows if it’s that much different?! I should be back about 5/6 (3/4 uk time) and will update then. Then We’ve got a few more days here in Kyrenia and fly back on Friday evening. Very excited today and nervous and the whole 2ww is gonna be a thing of hell!

Rubbish sleep as per! Just hope I can sleep better tonight. 

Hi eoe, hope all good xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning, Good Luck Catlady will be thinking of you. Exciting times and another hurdle jumped across. Stick embies Stick xx

Had the worse nights sleep was an emotional wreck about 2am Hubby didn't have a clue what was going on. Full of trapped wind, feeling Nauseous, emotional & tired (not a good combination)

Scan is tomorrow should of been in work today for a shift but I haven't slept and wink and at the moment it's all about me and putting myself and health first. So I'm going to spend the day in bed watching movies.

Hope your ok FM and the bleeding has settled down.

Good Luck today MissL

x


----------



## missl73

Good luck for your transfer today CatLady I’m so excited you’ll be PUPO by this afternoon. 

LMC - sorry to hear you’ve had such a terrible nights sleep. Good idea to take it easy today and look after yourself. All the drugs can make you feel really awful. 

FM - what an awful week you’ve had. I really hope the bleeding has subsided, this is a horrible time of having the stress of waiting and not knowing what’s going on. You’re being so brave, big hugs xx 

Omnon- the wait is nearly over, from the sounds of your numbers I’m sure you’ll have some great blasts for transfer tomorrow! 

AFM - another one with a bad nights sleep! Scan is in 2.5 hours and I just have this really bad feeling it’s not going to tell me what I want. Maybe because I have a history of bad news scans what with my miscarriage, cancelled cycle and latest fluid issues I now always expect the worst but it’s just what my gut is telling me. Anyway, we will see!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh no lmc sounds like me with all the drugs xx hope you manage to get some sleep. Just keeping drinking lots of water and milk. Maybe call the clinic see if there’s anything you can take? Enjoy your day in bed.  

I’m tired, hoping the whole experience later goes quickly. Not gonna lie pooping it! When I’m back I look forward to reading a very love,y positive update missl. Keeping everything crossed for you xx well, apart from the obvious 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - thinking of you! Really hope your scan comes back with positive & productive news. I'm feeling optimistic 🤞.

CatLady - this is thee most exciting day ever! That and the day of the positive pregnancy test of course. Ah! I'm really looking forward to your update later. To think, 3 little babies snuggling down in the next few days. You wait, they're all gonna split & you'll be sextuplet super mum 😅. 

FM - sending lots of positivity, hugs & best wishes! 🥰 

Lmc - can't wait for your scan results tomorrow. I think it's very important to take time off for yourself, so enjoy my lovely. Try and catch up on some zzZ's if you can. 

If it's any consolation, I had a beautiful sleep. Hence the insane optimism I've woke up with. And yes, you may queue up to punch me & no, I won't resist 👊😂. Off to the zoo now to meet some piddly sized lions in comparison to my two Maine *****. If you ever get the honour to care for one of these fabulous creatures, do it without question 😻 #bestmoggiesever


----------



## missl73

Loving the positivity Omnom it needs to rub off on the rest of us!! 

So I had my scan, the good news is no fluid seen and lining is triple layered. It’s only 6.2mm currently so has thickened but it needs to get to 7mm. I have my next scan on Friday and by then it needs to be there so I can start on the progesterone so it’s going to take a few more days than I thought. Transfer currently looks likely to be on Thursday next week.


----------



## missl73

Haha thanks LMC. I've just been and stocked up on brazil nuts and pom juice. I had a beetroot juice on my way in to the office after my scan! I'm going to make sure I get plenty of exercise to keep the blood flowing and hot water bottle on my tummy. Hopefully all of this makes the difference. Surely it can grow 1mm in 3 days?!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good afternoon ladies. 

We’re back with 3 embies on board. 1 from me and 2 from the donor. The news from yesterday to day is that one donor stopped and so did one of mine. Best. Decision. Ever. To do a tandem cycle. 

They started the transfer and said it was done and then checked the catheter and they hadn’t gone back so we had to go again. I literally have no dignity left tbh. Foofoo in full display for 20 minutes. The joys! They said they’re definitely in there now. Anyone else had an experience where they stayed in the catheter? I’ve had a word and said to the embies that we love them very much and I’ll make them a good home xx they changed my drug protocol where my progynova/estrofen is now 2 tablets twice a day not 3 once a day. It’s to do with the lining and apparently the dr does do this quite often? No idea! 

Yay on your lining being triple missl and no fluid. I think there’s some massages on the internet you can do for lining? Sorry not had much experience 

Om enjoy the zoo, maine ***** are adorable. Softest fluff bags. Love them. My moggies are all domestic short haired boring non pedigree fluffs. 

Hi eoe xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I'm sick of the sight of nuts 😂
Yes Pom Juice, Nuts, Hot water bottle, beetroot are all suppose to be great for the lining.
I've been having accupunture also so fingers crossed tomorrow it's all working!!


Ahhh Catlady glad your back and all done.... Dignity is left at the door and never to be seen again haha. The Joy's hey!


xx


----------



## Fm86

Sorry been busy as I’m back at work now....camping trip for 3 days tomorrow so just been packing. This might be just the thing to take my mind off things lol.

Bleeding calmed down to just small brown smidges. Been feeling really down and low and no real explanation to it ☹ It’s just the hormones I suppose...

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all

Good luck lmc. Looking forward to the update. Fingers crossed. 

OM good luck with your transfer xx

Hope it’s not raining where you’re going camping fm. Hope you have a lovely time. 

Afm just analysing every single twinge and googling stupid things. As per usual been awake twice tonight already. 

During this cycle I had 4 Brazil nuts a day I think they’re good for selenium? Thursday next week will be here so soon! Once the weekend is done you’ll be getting excited for PUPO. 

Hi eoe hope all good.


----------



## missl73

FM I think getting away for a few days is just what you need, sometime to keep your mind off everything. 

Omnom good luck for transfer today hope all goes smoothly and you have some extra blasts for the freezer (sounds like you will based on your numbers so far) 

CatLady - easier said than done but step away from google!l you’ll drive yourself insane! I did not get any symptoms with my BFP. Are you planning on testing early? I’m not an early tester myself, I couldn’t handle the heartbreak of seeing a chemical so I’m a one and done on OTD girl so I can deal with the emotions then and the rest of the time keep busy and try to distract myself. In a weird way I enjoyed the PUPO bubble and didn’t really want to test because I didn’t want to be told I wasn’t pregnant. Anyway, I have a great feeling for you you’ve got 3 beautiful embryos on board making themselves comfy xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good Luck today Om.

Just leaving now for our scan will update later xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hope all goes well ladies. My bleeding has finally stopped.....wondering if I should continue with 3 pessaries or go back to 2??

Anyone tested earlier then the date the clinic gave? First cycle so no idea if I should bother testing a little earlier.


I’ve been told the network is pretty sparse where we are going so I might be a tad quiet on here...!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So not the result we was expecting...
1 small follicle & 1 large follicle.

We have a desicion to make go back Friday for another scan with Egg collection Monday

Or abandon cycle and start again

No idea what to do


----------



## missl73

What a morning! 

FM I would sick with 3 if I was you it’s not going to do any harm. Personally, I would not test early. I would wait until OTD and get a definitive answer as if you test early your clinic will only ask you to keep doing what you’re doing until then anyway and it might just throw you more into limbo. 

LMC - I’m sorry to hear this it’s stressful, it happened to me on the cycle before this one. It’s very much your decision only you can know how you feel so all I can do is tell you what I did in case that’s helpful. I decided to cancel because there was a still a risk that the 2 follicles I did have would turn out to be empty and then I’d get nothing at all and have paid for EC meaning it would have counted as one of the 3 cycles in my package. Therefore, both financially and emotionally I felt it was better to write it off and start again - for me that worked out well as we changed my protocol and I had a much better cycle next time around. If you have any questions feel free to ask xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Howdy Lmc. Few things I would ask first before you make a decision. 
1) is your cycle nhs if so what point do they class that you’ve had one cycle? 
2) is your cycle paid for by you via access of such like which again you’ll need to know when does a cycle count as a cycle?
3) how was your lining?
4) how small is small? 
5) have you had investigations on how your ovary is on general? Like a full ovary? That functions normally. Could be that you don’t react well to these drugs so would change the protocol for next time. Not all drugs work the same 

I’m sure there  are many other questions. It only ever takes one egg, one sperm and one snuggle home xx maybe have a few questions for the nurse on Friday x 

Hey MissL yeah I’ve stopped googling. I just keep talking to them and so does the Mr. Keeps holding the belly and telling them to stay there and we love them. Which I know is perfectly normal isn’t it.....hopefully they’re making themselves comfy. 

FM I’ve been told there’s no such thing as too much progesterone at this stage so I’d stick with 3. I have 2 400mg every day and a midday injection of proluton or more progesterone which I’ve just done  I would speak to the nurse if you’ve got concerns. They are really cheap as well so if you need a new batch it’s not going to cost anything really. 

We have a blood test date in July but I think people do use first response (apparently the best test!) 9 days post 5 day transfer  all up to you what you would like to do. I am stuck in 2 minds. It’s like I wanna know but don’t wanna know hahaha. I’m pretty useless to ask. The amount of times I’ve peed on a stick for it to be negative I don’t know if I could handle it.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I have 2 rounds on the NHS.
If we cancel and start again it's still classed as our first cycle.
If we go through and no eggs or they dont fertilise that's our cycle done and we would move on to cycle no 2.

Lining was 9.5
Follicle 1 was 6.3
Follicle 2 was 17.1

How many follicle has you got this time MissL? 

xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Morning! 

OK so I've signed into the portal and because they don't want to mess with the embryos or something they don't give an update until its transfer time. The doctor is going to go through it all with me. Transfer time is 13.45 in UK so I'll update after then.

FM - Have a lovely time camping! Perfect distraction, hun. I've never tested early simply because I can't handle the chems or any doubts for that matter. Think you should do whatever feels comfortable. Wish I could advise with the progesterone but I don't even know what I'm taking, let alone others 😅. 

CatLady - Legs akimbo for 20mins, you poor thing! I feel used to it now after all these scans. Ah, I can't get enough of my moggies, if IVF doesn't work I'm willing to accept my crazy cat lady fate 🤭. Massive congrats to you for being PUPO. Really looking forward to sharing your journey through the 2ww & hopefully.. your pregnancy 🥳. Eeeek. I'll be rubbing my belly too, don't worry! 

I have to say though that I wholeheartedly agree with missl. All the months I symptom spotted & found a million absurd reasons why I was most certainly pregnant and then one month I completely gave up with it all as I couldn't cope with the dissapointment. I didn't feel a single thing out the ordinary, literally zero symptoms but my period was nearly 2 weeks late so I thought, typical PCOS being a twit 🙄 I'll test as the Dr will ask me but its laughable.. and then up came the elusive BFP. I went into shock. After the miscarriage I was so frustrated, it made all those cycles that we really tried, feel like they were in vain. Still can't get my head round why it had to be that month. I reckon it was watching the birth of my gorgeous niece filling me with the most wonderful vibes 🥰. 

Missl - What excellent scan results! You must be thrilled. I will be leaving for Heathrow on your transfer date, forgive me if I don't reply quickly. I'll be thinking of you though! 🙏 Really hope your lining thickens nicely for Friday and you can get your cycle underway 🤞. Comeeeee on lining!

Lmc - Im really sorry, hun. Missl and CatLady seem to be 100% better able to assist with this kind of outcome. I wouldn't know what was best either. If they're going to class it as cycle 1, I think personally I would go ahead. Lining sounds the right thickness. Of course, it's entirely your decision.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Howdy lmc I would be inclined to go ahead with the cycle if your CCG is classing this as a cycle EC or no EC. Of course ultimately the decisions is with you and your hubster. Your lining sounds really positive. Think of this cycle as a learning cycle. We don’t always respond to the drugs the same as someone else. Science is a wonderfully wonderful thing if only our bodies behaved!

Morning OM. Good luck today thinking of you. Looking forward to your update. Hope the zoo was fab yesterday? We can either be cat ladies together or mumma cat ladies hahaha. I’m not googling anymore. Ok so that will be a lie but I’ll be googling a lot less 🤣


----------



## Choupi15

Hi CatLady 

Been reading all your post , sending you loads positive baby dust blessings your way . i cant wait hear the good news 

As from me i think i start next month  But love reading your journey so far 

Good luck


----------



## missl73

You are such a ray of sunshine omnom I love it!! Can’t wait to hear how your transfer goes this afternoon! 

LM - as your lead follicle is substantially larger than your smaller one I think it is quite unlikely you will get an egg from it because once you have a very dominant lead follicle the smaller ones tend not to keep growing much so if you go ahead you need to be prepared you might only get one egg. In my situation after I cancelled the cycle, my next cycle they swapped me from long to short protocol and increased my meds. I got 15 follicles, 8 eggs and now have 4 blastocysts in the freezer so it was 100% the right decision as it was a complete turnaround. Yes, I’ve lost an extra 3 months to the process but it was worth it for the outcome. Its a very personal decision though.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Aww thanks choupi. How are you!? I think you were due to start a new cycle soon? How’s it going? Have you decided to stay with OE or considering a donor? I’m trying not to obsess here. First time we’ve got to transfer so it’s all new and scary and fun and everything. It’s been lovely to come to Cyprus to do it all. I wouldn’t go to a UK clinic again. It’s been so much more relaxing. We both do want to come home now but that’s Friday. Only because we feel like our mission here is done. Just we couldn’t get a flight back until Friday. We are rarely ever away for this long. Although when we get home I’ll be moaning about the rain 🤣🤣

LM I agree with missl who has far much more experience than me with eggs and follies and sperm and lining!


----------



## Choupi15

hEY CatLady , 

waiting for the clear out from Dr Gorgy on my immune stats , got an appointment with him tomorrow 

Fingers X i can start end of this month or next 

I am on NHS short protocol and OE 

Excited and nervous ouff 

Keep us posted from your side  

This forum is a such a blessings i read it everyday , each one of you ladies are legend and warriors i wish you all nothing but the best  

Thanks


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I'm so torn why isn't this just easy!! 🙈 Hubby says just go for it and I'm swaying back and forth.

FM so glad your bleeding as stopped got everything crossed for you. Enjoy your break away.

Good Luck Om hope you enjoyed the Zoo yesterday.

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey lmc you’ll reach the right decision for you xx they will learn a lot from this cycle including how to go about EC for you. Don’t be disheartened at all. It’s all a massive learning curve. I remember how devastating the last cycle I had when they said to me all immature eggs and then just 48 hours later we were seeing the consultant and then 48.0000001 hours later we were doing tandem with Cyprus and never ever going to see that clinic ever again. That for us was our decision some people would’ve stayed with the uk clinic some people would’ve chosen not to do any more cycles it’s all completely personal and normal what you’re feeling xx 

Good luck with dr gorgy choupi looking forward to your update and welcome aboard this thread I’ll follow with interest xx 

Afm the proluton and other jabs HURT. I might change them to evening but then I’d worry it’ll be too long without a drug in my system. The needles seemed bigger here hahaha. That’s my excuse. 

Wish I could swim in the pool but the next time I’ll be doing that hopefully it’ll be teaching mini ones how to swim xx dare to dream


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Thanks Catlady

Are you all paying for your cycles or NHS?

I keep thinking I have nothing to lose and I haven't had to pay but then the other half of me is like don't waste a cycle as we are so lucky to have the 2 NHS cycles. cx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey hey. 

We paid for our cycle in the uk with access fertility we paid for 2 but as you know only did one. We got a refund for the cycle we didn’t do. We didn’t want to wait for nhs as the CCG here had JUST changed their rules to offer 3 cycles on the NHS again from May 1st and there was a considerable waiting list and we started in March and now we’re PUpO in June via tandem. The tandem was €4500 plus drugs and plus some tests and scans back ‘home’. 

I thought that this is classed as one cycle even though you *might* not reach EC?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

If we abandon the cycle we can start again as number 1.
If we go through to egg collection and it fails or no eggs that's cycle number 1 gone.

She said because of my condition she only expected to see 5/6 follicles. They can increase drugs in next cycle but the outcome could be the same xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Ahhhh I get you! Sorry I thought you said it’s one cycle no matter the status of EC. 

As Missl said they had a change of protocol for this current cycle and things improved so much. Have you tried supplements as well?! I’m on so many and who knows if they’ve made a difference but this cycle I did have more follies and also had more eggs and then mature eggs and this 100% better embryos to blastocyst xx it might be a short term loss for long term gain?! But you know deep down what will work, trust yourself. I know 1000000000 percent that my cycle in the UK was mismanaged. So much so that I didn’t want them to do the EC and was crying at them during the process saying it wasn’t right and wasn’t going to work. Until you know, you know you know. It’s difficult to explain. I hope I’m making some sense for you? 

What was your dosage this cycle? 300 or 450? They could for example start you stronger to get an ‘oomph’ and then have longer or they could put you on stronger drugs full stop or they could change you to long/short protocol. The possibilities are endless xx 

It’s hard, my thoughts are with you both xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So I've been sat at my mums for the last 3 hours and havent got anywhere near a answer 🙈🙈  So I've just spoken to the clinic. I can go for my scan on Friday and if I dont want to carry in I can abandon then. 
Feel a bit better that I dont have to make a rash decision today and I can have a couple of days to think about.
Thanks for your support Gals. Dont know what I would do without this group. xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey lmc, great news you don’t have to hurry any decisions. We’re always here for you to bounce off 😊

I might be out and about Friday as we fly home but I’ll be sure to keep an eye out when we can. But I think we’re having another pool day tomorrow so here to bounce off xx most importantly take time for yourself and your hubby xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Enjoy your last few days. Hows the weather been. I love Cyprus it's one of my favourite holiday destinations.

I have just been reading about IVF over there. I know you would never go back to the UK how have you found them to be over there? Just keeping my options open 

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Found them to be AMAZING. Nothing at all like the UK clinic. I have a dedicated lady that organised everything, she’s my go to for any queries and answers them really quickly, simply and not in any way patronising. She smiles with you and cries with you, you know.  She’s so positive. When I got my 6 eggs I cried and she cried! I said “are you sure I have 6 because in England I had none and they were rubbish”, she said, “yeeeesssss, when I say we have 6 we have 6 eggs from you that can be fertilised. 6 good eggs ☺“ she was so happy with me. Andri is Greek Cypriot and there’s a lady there that’s Turkish Cypriot who’s daughter is getting married at lords palace (where we are staying). We had a good laugh at all the duck faces that are on insta. Both those ladies came in with me when they were doing the transfer. Andri shared info about her daughters and her life in Cyprus. She said she only comes to the clinic when she has a lady, if she had a lady on Xmas day, she will come! (Obvs north Cyprus is Muslim and doesn’t celebrate Xmas) which is such dedication.  I saw dr sekvet for about 2 minutes but I felt I didn’t need to speak to him as Andri was/is so knowledgeable. You can stay in any of their recommended hotels some are 3 star and some are 5. Some are in Nicosia and some in Kyrenia. You can do it very expensive or very cheap for flights and staying. There are a few clinics that operate here all in the north. Forgot to say if you stay at o e of their recommended hotels all transfers are free. Including from the airport to your hotel, from your hotel to the clinic and back again xx you literally have to think about what to have for breakfast x

You can always drop Andri or any clinic a message, they’ll help you out. Some ladies on the dogus thread are speaking to arrange embryo adoption for next year. There really isn’t a time limit x if it helps your concerns then that’s all that matters xx


----------



## missl73

LM - it's definitely not an easy decision, I was so upset I cried all day when I cancelled my cycle I felt like I'd put my body through so much for nothing so I totally understand where you are right now. For me it was an easier decision (we weren't eligible for NHS funding despite meeting all the criteria and being in a CCG that offers 3...that's a story for another day), anyway because we are self-funded and it's not cheap and I'd had a previous cycle before the cancelled one which went well and I got pregnant (& miscarried), I absolutely knew I could do better. Why does your doctor not expect many follicles, what's your AMH and antral follicle count? It really isn't uncommon for women to have a cancelled first cycle because quite honestly, the first go is a massive stab in the dark - they have no idea how your individual body is going to respond to the medication. I was told over and over again to treat the first go as an experiment where if nothing else you'll learn something useful for next time. There are so many things they can do differently, they can change the protocol, they can change the choice of drugs, they can change the dosage, they can change the length of time you stim for. If you're not concerned about the funding side of things, there isn't a major downside to going through with the egg collection and seeing what happens. From a timing perspective if it isn't successful it won't make a massive difference to how long it is before you can cycle again and on the plus side, you may get lucky and get a wonderful egg that goes on to become your take home baby. If you look at it analytically, a lot of it is just down to chance and probability. If having to potentially fund private cycles in the future is something you're ok with then it takes the pressure off this decision. I would make that your main consideration if you can, unfortunately, IVF is a long process and requires bucket loads of patience - we have made lots of decisions in the last 18 months that have added a lot of time to the process but it has been to give ourselves the absolute best chance of success. 

CatLady - I'm just so pleased that the decision to go to Cyprus worked out so well for you. You deserved a better experience this time around and I feel so hopeful for you   we were on the same cycle buddies board when my cycle got cancelled and your one didn't go so well either so it's nice to see things can turn around! 

Welcome to the group Choupi wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks missl73 

Best of luck to you and wishing you loads of baby dust


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey my lovelies! 

I keep missing so much, sorry! I try & check in as often as I can but I fall behind haha. So we have 1 top grade embryo on board, who will hopefully settle down for the next 9 months or so. They have frozen two equally top graders. I was estatic but my DH cried, he thought they'd be more. She left us for 10 minutes, legs spread whilst he wept. I held his hand and kind of shut him out so I could just think positive thoughts. Bless him, he'd be useless in the delivery room. The clinics care here was faultless & Brno has made this mini break throughly enjoyable with its lovely residents and surprisingly good weather. No drama if we need to return in the future 😊. Just hopefully not too soon. Zoo was awesome BTW. Thank you all for asking. Makes me want to open my own sanctuary sooooooo bad. One step at a time, Om!

Lmc - This group has been amazing for me too. Everyone is so supportive, and as you may have gathered from the above, my DH is as emotional as me which is just great 🤭. Glad you can think about your decision for a few more days! I'm sure you'll make the one that's right for you & that's all that matters. 

Missl - What time is your scan Friday? Feeling so impatient on your behalf 😂. 

Hey Choupi15! 👋 Best of luck with your future treatment/s.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl. We’ve had some dark times with the IVF lark haven’t we? It’s lovely that people  remember and support you even if it is just a message on a chat board to me that’s more than just a message. Knowing someone else has whacked their head against the proverbial brick wall as well also helps. Not everyone has an ivf cycle and gets 20 eggs and all go to blastocyst and then have a breeze of a pregnancy. Wouldn’t that be the best? We’re all here for each other xx 

Lmc I completely agree with missl she’s my little guru with eggs and cycles x I agree with Lmc the decision you come to will be right for you. No one is going to judge you whatever you decide. 

Woohoo and update from Om. Excellent news re your top graders and Frosties. So excited for you. Your OH sounds like a doll. How exciting for you both and enjoy the 2ww. LOLs at legs a cimbo whilst your oh is crying 🤣🤣🤣🤣 when do you fly home?


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Omnomnom congrats in being PUPO , so you are in your 2WW ....good luck and best wishes . @Reprofit did you do it with your own egg or DE ? 

After ET how long do you have to stay still 

Like in my last unsuccessful transfer i want lying down for 5 mins and requested to get up so was just wondering


----------



## missl73

Omnom bless your OH I think we often forget what an emotional experience this is for them too! That’s fabulous news you have a top grade embryo on board wishing you a speedy and stress free (ha!) 2ww. Amazing that you’ve also got some frosties that’s fab - only 20% ish of cycles end up with some to freeze so you must be delighted! My scan is 11.30 on Friday - tick tock tick tock 😂

CatLady - oh yes we are all in it together and for sure it’s a bumpier road for some of us that others so always nice to know we are not alone!


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi everyone, 

I would love to join if I could as this is such a positive board! 

I am on Day 9 of stimms and this is my 4th fresh cycle. I had my scan this morning and I have 13 big follicles and a triple layer lining so that all looks great and looks a bit better than my last cycle where I had 9 large follicles when it came to EC. I am doing acupuncture alongside this cycle. EC is most likely going to be on Monday which I feel quite positive about and looking forward to. DH is having an SSR done the same day and really hoping this is what is going to give us better results  

I have so far been on the straight and narrow thanks to some lovely people on here and hoping I don't go a bit crazy between EC and Day 5! 

Good luck to everyone on here and so far June is looking pretty good! Egg wise at least. Where is Summer?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - You're definitely right, up until today he's been my rock to be fair but it's obviously all hit him now. He can't stop beaming at me. He even carried all the bags home 😂 I didn't even object!! Ah, Friday could not come quick enough. I'll be flying back to Southend around that time so I look forward to reading your update once we land. Wow, just 20%, I'll have to let him know so he can appreciate our frosties a bit more! I feel so lucky now. 

CatLady - Thank you, happy to share this 2ww with you! Yep, fly back Friday. I have one week to get everything washed/bought and packed for Vegas. We fly next Thursday. Absolutely buzzing! 😎. I only have one shift at work too so a very well rested fortnight for me. 

Choupi15 - Ah thank you! We used my eggs & Dh's sperm. We have male factor infertility, sadly, but they were confident they could override it. After ET, I laid there for about 10-15mins. DH crying on one side, ultrasound on the other. Me just wondering if I should have shaved my legs.. poor nurses dealt with 2-day leg stubble 😅. Ouch. 

Hey Sanders 👋. 4th fresh cycle! Wow. All your info so far sounds great. Be lovely to hear how you get on.


----------



## Choupi15

Thx Omnomnom .....awww bless to your hubs ...I think it’s so cute  rest rest rest now 

For those in your 2ww are you eating or taking any special supplements ? Are you eating pineapple core ? 

Thanks


----------



## shootingstar777

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining in at this very late stage.  I'm currently on 3DP5DT after having a day 5 3BB blast transferred on Sunday morning.  So far, I've had some very mild cramps just after transfer on Sunday, and mild cramping each day since, with stronger cramps this afternoon and tonight.  Nothing else to report.

I think I remember some of you from previous boards - missi73 and CatLadyTTC1!  

Wishing everyone the very best for cycles and hoping we all get BFPs.  Looking forward to chatting xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Welcome to the best group Shootingstar, sandersing & Choupi.

So we get 2 rounds on the NHS we was going to go private straight away but we were told that there was no wait then we have said we will pay for whatever it takes. Really lucky that Hubby has his own business. Our clinic offer a 2 year unlimited cycles or money back guarantee so we have that option after our 2 NHS attempts or I'm off to Cyprus if we have to use egg donor.

Have just been to m&s and cleared the shelves of beetroot juice and smoothies! Just incase all goes ahead on Monday.... oh and got myself some new pjs. Cant beat comfy pjs.

I envy you all having gone through so much and still going to get those little baba's. Mommy's are tough cookies and your soon to be babies are super lucky to have you. 

aww Om that's the cutest. I've seen my hubby cry once I think I do all the tears for us both! Got everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## missl73

LMC - that's fantastic you have great options and a plan for what's next, there really is no right or wrong decision for this cycle so just go with what your gut tells you to do. I love new PJs what a brilliant way to make yourself feel good! I'm with you on the beetroot juice and brazil nuts!!

Welcome ShootingStar & Sandersing so lovely to see some more familiar faces on this board. Fingers crossed this is all of our lucky cycles this time - I have a good feeling about it xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Shooting star, yet another warm welcome 😊👋. All these new faces & someone else to count down the 2ww with! Awesome. My test day is my wedding day so I've asked to take it the following day 🙈. This could end badly. 

Apart from folic acid and my progesterone. I don't take a single thing. Lots of water though which I'm proud. I hate water. The thought of beetroot or nuts 🤢. Yes to the comfy Pj's! Wishing you all the best LMC no matter what you choose.


----------



## Fm86

Omnomnom .....wedding!!! Congratulations in advance 😀

lmcmillan28829 - lots of hugs xxx have you had acupuncture? I’ve heard that is supposed to really help.

Hello to all the lovely new ladies xx

Managed to get some signal....spoke to the clinic and they said continue with 3 pessaries 😬


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey hey hey every body. Welcome aboard the newbies xx

Hi sand xx fourth cycle you go girl! What’s SSR? I know missl highly recommends ISMI is that something to consider? Summer is here with me in Cyprus 🤣🤣🤣 I am no way on the straight and narrow I’ve googled everything since ET yesterday 🤣

Om your hubs is a sweetie.  Can’t believe you’re now off to get married. Don’t do things by half! Hr sounds like my hub. He hasn’t stopped looking at me in ‘that’ way. I’m not playing on it 🤣🤣 

Oohhhh hiya shooting. Lovely to have you here but not in the nicest possible way. Very good luck with your wait. We’ve just had our transfer yesterday with 3 going back, one from me and two donors. I’ve tried not to obsess but we all know I’d be lying if I said that. Every twinge is met with a brain overload. Yesterday I even had 2 sharp stings and was like.. oh they’ve just snuggled down. Such a sap. How are you? I can’t remember re your Frosties, do you have more? 

Great you’ve researched lmc. Looks like you’ve got a clearer head now. I know all initial news is a shock positive or negative or anything. Takes a while to digest I’m still thinking about 6 eggs hahaha. I’m definitely buying new jammies when we are back. Got a feeling I’m gonna need them. I plan to be a hermit when back and just hug the cats 🤣🤣🤣

I have a few drugs I’m taking and a list of supplements choupi who knows if the supplements make any difference. I’m not eating pineapples because I can’t find any here. I do keep having fresh squeezed orange or apple juice. If that counts? Lots of water as well. 

Hi fm, glad you’re made it to camping, hope it’s not raining. Good luck with the pessaries, hope you get signal so we can keep up to date xx

Hi eoe or those I’ve missed xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks lmcmillan28829 baby dust to all of us ✨✨ 

Omg Shootingstar good luck enjoy your 2ww ..Bisou


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Thank you for the lovely welcome to the board!

Choupi15 - Thank you for your wishes.  All the best for your cycle too!  I just read your question further down the thread.  For the 2WW, I'm eating a few Brazil nuts every day for selenium.  I'm also taking an active form of Folic acid (L-methyl Folate) because I've got a genetic mutation (which is apparently very common).  I'm taking 4000IU of Vitamin D in case my levels are low (I haven't had them tested), and also taking triple strength Omega 3 (1000mg).  I'm not eating pineapple core because I've heard mixed things about it.

CatLadyTTC1 - I'm not on the straight and narrow either.  I promised myself not to become obsessed this time, and here I am, Googling!  Thank you for your wishes, and to you too!  We are only two days apart.  I'm doing OK thank you!  Feeling good at the moment, although I'm only three days in.  I have two more embryos in storage (both day 5, and they are 4BC and 3BC).  How are you feeling about the 2WW so far, and will you have any embryos stored from this cycle?  When is OTD for you?

Fm86 - I think I recognise your name too from another cycle?  If you are on pessaries now, are you also in the 2WW?

Omnomnom - Oh wow, OTD on your wedding day!  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, and I hope that the day after your wedding brings more to celebrate.  So how far into the 2WW are you now, and how are you feeling?

missl73 - I have a good feeling too, really hoping this is our cycle!  How far into your cycle are you?

lmcmillan28829 - That's great you get two rounds on the NHS!  The unlimited option also sounds very good but hopefully you will not have to do that.  Do you know for sure yet when you will start injections?  Wishing you all the best with your cycle!

AFM - Cramping has eased off now thankfully, just a bit of backache at the moment.  This could really just go either way.  Trying to drink plenty of water and trying to keep a level head!


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks for the info Shootingstar you are indeed a star for sharing. I started taking the same folate you r taking due to mfthr something like that. 

To all you 2ww ladies baby dust to you all.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya shooting. We have no frozen embies to transfer. We had 18 eggs (6) (12) of which 2 and 7 went to say 4 respectively then to blastocyst we had 1 and 6. Mini me and 2 from the donor were transferred. In Cyprus they do up to 3 and after discussing with the dr this is what we decided to do. I’m cramping atm and so sore but that’s probably the injections and the over thinking. ET wasn’t the most pleasant experience in the world but it’s done now. It’s also 330 am here and my usual wake up call 🤣🤣🤣. We didn’t freeze any embies. 

Hi eoe xx


----------



## missl73

FM - keep going you’re doing great, glad you managed to check in with the clinic. I hope you’re having fun while you’re away and the rain is holding off! 

Omnom - how exciting you’re getting married congratulations!! Definitely agree you don’t want to be testing that morning! It’s lovely you have something else so special to focus on. 

Shootingstar - how long until your OTD, how many dpt are you? I had to have a freeze-all this time so I’m having a FET. Expecting transfer next week if my lining scan goes well tomorrow. 

CatLady - you’re doing so well, the days are flying by! When do you fly back again? 

AFM - I’m actually pretty chilled out, only one more day left until my next scan. I just hope my lining has done what it should I only needed it to grow 0.8mm since Tuesday. I can’t wait to get one of my frosties back on board!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all

Thanks missl I’m trying to hold on in there. It’s hard work! We fly back tomorrow thank goodness albeit Saturday I’ll be moaning that I wish I was away again haha. It’s cool though, hopefully we’re coming home with extras on board 🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻 It’s hard now as I can’t swim or anything and therefore it’s too hot to do much apart from stay in the room you know?! Looking forward to your update tomorrow.


----------



## Sandersing20

Thank you for the welcome! 

Missl - I can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow. You will also have a few more days to thicken the lining after Friday so hopefully it will be even thicker for you? Something for the embie to bury into! 

Catlady - have a lovely last day in the sun! Did they tell you not to swim? I didn't realise that was a thing. We did IMSI on our last two cycles and we only ever got one average quality blast at best. They all fertilised really well and we got loads of embies from it but they fell off from day 3-5 pointing towards a sperm problem. DH has very high sperm dna fragmentation that doesn't seem to be improving so the next step is SSR - surgical sperm retrieval where they hope to extract un-fragmented sperm straight from the testicles (called TESE) - poor him! Really hoping this will be the answer but let's see  

Omnom - wedding!! Plus IVF? God you are strong! That is very exciting. 

Lmc - you have inspired me to mind myself and overhaul my sleepwear situation. I am off to get new pj's and slippers for my EC on Monday. NOTHING like new pj's + sheets etc to make you feel good 

FM - I hope you are ok on three pessaries. I can't bear progesterone. It is my most hated drug out of all. I hope you are managing the temptation of testing early. 

Choupi - good luck with your appointment with Dr Gorgy today. I see Daniel from the London Acupuncture Clinic who is just above Dr Gorgy's office in the same building. I go again at the weekend and then twice on day of transfer. The time spent on cycles is overwhelming. I feel like I go from appointment to appointment at the moment. Please let it pay off! 

Shooting Star - good luck!!! Let it be implantation cramping x


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good morning ladies.

How are we all today? 

My friend has just come around with a big bunch of flowers, chocolate and a beautiful card so I sobbed like a baby. Had a good catch up and a brew. Nothing like good friends hey.

Aww Om how amazing your date is your wedding date I think that is defo a good sign! Is it your last day in prague today?

Now having a lazy day in my new jarmies snuggled on the sofa with the pooch with a bridget Jones movie marathon!! 

FM86 yes I have been having accupunture everyweek. It's super relaxing and has been great through the stims injections to help with side effects.


Haha Catlady I look like a druggie with all these supplements & injections. Enjoy your last day.

Shootingstar I am on day 9 of my injections. Had a scan yesterday and wasnt the greatest only 2 follicles. I only have one ovary and one tube I have a condition with my uterus. Going back tomorrow for another scan then need to decide whether to carry on or abandon cycle.

Sandersing I got 3 pairs of pjs it's the first thing I do when I get home from anywhere shower & pjs. Comfort is the best especially when the bloat has taken over my body.

Choupi good luck with your appt today.

MissL roll on tomorrow hope your downing that beetroot Juice!

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Afternoon all. 

Sand yeah they told me I’m not allowed to swim or get too hot and not allowed in direct sunlight all day. The occasional walk is fine. Tbh I am so fat atm that it’s depressing me and I don’t want to go out or see anyone. I’m going to become a hermit when back. I’ve never been this big in all my life. I can barely fit into size 16/18 and it’s not because of fat it’s because I am that bloated. So sad. I think all the bread out here isn’t helping. I know I sound ungrateful and everything but I’m just having a whinge 🤣 i just want to get home now and have English food. 

Lmc how lovely of your friend to pop round. Nothing like a good olde catch up. 

Sorry to whinge on. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sandersing20

Catlady I feel the exact same.. It is hard dealing with the bloat. I now hate putting on jeans as I feel squeeezed into them. I have been on drugs for 4 weeks now, from down reg to day 10 of stimms. 

I would be the same, looking forward to some normality in routine, food, everything. You will feel much better hopefully. Then you might be pregnant and the bloat will be worth it


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! ☺. Thank you all for your congratulations! We're really excited. 

LMC - How thoughtful! I love it when people go out of their way to make you feel special. It is my last full day here, early flight tomorrow. DH is taking me out to our favourite restaurant tonight to bring our wonderful trip to an end. Love Bridget Jones BTW, sounds like a perfect day. Hoping your scan goes well tomorrow and you can make a confident decision either way. Will be thinking of you. 

missl - and you! Really hopeful tomorrow shows the lining has thickened nicely & you can go ahead with your transfer 🤞. It couldn't come round quick enough! I have a good feeling though.. 

CatLady - Don't be hard on yourself if you're feeling uncomfortable. Just think how you might feel carrying triplets to term 😅. It'll all be so worth it in the end! Skip socialising and take care of you. I'm far too excited for when you test. What day will you do it? 

Nothing to report really. Transfer was yesterday. Do I class this as day 1 or 2? I've had plenty of watery cm today, no idea what that means. It's just come as a bit of a relief as the progesterone makes me quite dry and uncomfortable. No googling for me. Need to continue the same meds for the 2ww & potentially up to week 10 if we get a positive.... it's gonna feel like a desert down there 🏜🙈. No romantic evenings for me!! IVF just isn't sexy. 

Still feeling optimistic! Thankfully with the 2 frosties, we can fly back in August if we're unsuccessful which has come as some relief. Of course its not the ideal scenario but having a plan b feels like we can cling to some hope.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks san. Just having a ‘moment’. I had no idea about the SSE and the procedures. Hadn’t even heard of sperm dna and fragmentation and so many other things. Very very best of luck. Are all your cycles in the auK? 

Everyone’s journey is so fascinating. We’ve got lovely lmc with her being our very own unicorn, MFI, unlnowns, but of boths it’s such a field of possibilities. 

We’ve never actually been told what is wrong with us. Just we’re sub optimal all things considered. 

Still having a moment here. But thank you so much for your kind words xx

Om you’re such a positive rainbow  triplets sure would explain the belly for now haha. We’re due to test 01/07/2019 with bloods. I’m not sure when I can pee on a stick and not sure if I want to. The negative might be too much for me and the positive might be a false positive chemical so might just wait for the bloods. No idea where I get them done, not sure I want to involve my GP. 

How’s everyone else xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww Catlady the bloat is unreal isn't it. The trapped wind is the most uncomfortable bit for me...

I've lived in Pjs & Gym gear ( haven't actually stepped foot in the gym mind) 

Hubby just offered to take me out for tea but I've had the most lovely little day that I'm super comfy in my Jim jams I really cba to go out. So I've sent him for a nandos takeaway (protein)


Thanks Om enjoy your meal out & have a safe journey home. Look after those embies.

Sandersing hope you bought lots of new pjs?

🦄🦄🦄


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

How lovely for you Lmc. Enjoy your Nando’s. 

Om I forgot to say when they do the ET they clean the pathway to your uterus which for me felt like EWCM when it’s just the cleaning fluid. The progesterone is making a whole mess down there so fork knows what is going on ha. 

Just had our last meal out and now it feels like we’re on the countdown. Getting collected at 6 tomorrow afternoon. We’re not doing much tomorrow just chilling in the room and then heading to the town and then waiting for the taxi. Gonna feel like tomorrow is just one big waiting game. 

Have a great evening everyone. Good lock lmc and missl tomorrow. Hope to read a positive update from You choupi xx hi eoe


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

CatLadyTTC1 - I always use Cyclogest pessaries the 'back' way as I find this way they are no mess at all.  Are you on Cyclogest?  If so, it might be an idea to consider this.  I couldn't use them the other way at all, they were way too much hassle.  I'm sorry to hear you're suffering with bloating.  I hope you're feeling a bit better soon.

lmcmillan28829 - Haha, completely understand wanting to just lounge about in PJs.  I haven't got that option at the moment, as I'm busy sorting out a house I've just moved out of (trying not to overdo it, but it's kind of helping to take my mind off things a bit).  Nandos takeaway sounds lovely!  I hope you enjoyed it!  I'm sorry to hear about your scan yesterday and hope that things change by the next scan.  Sometimes there can be a big difference between scans.  That was a lovely thing your friend did!  Bridget Jones is definitely my kind of film being that I'm doing this as a single lady!

Omnomnom - I hope you enjoy your evening out before your flight tomorrow.  If transfer was yesterday, then today would be day 1.  I mentioned above too that Cyclogest can be done the 'back' way so this may be a solution for your romantic evenings! 

Sandersing20 - I hope that your cycle is going well!  Sorry to hear you are suffering with the bloating.

missl73 - OTD for me is in one week (27th).  Really hoping that your lining scan tomorrow gives good news!  Apparently the lining usually grows about 1mm per day so hopefully this will be fine 

Choupi15 - No problem at all!  I hope it was helpful.  Same here - it's the MFTHR gene which I have a mutation on too!  I wish I'd found out about it earlier so that I would have switched to L-methyl Folate.  I found the mutation by looking at my Ancestry DNA raw data.  Did you have a test to confirm it?

AFM - So I'm truly on the 2WW rollercoaster.  Yesterday I was feeling really positive as I had cramping in the day and strong cramps last night.  This morning though, I woke up feeling hot and not pregnant at all.  I had lower backache most of the day at work.  When I came home, I had some AF type cramps, and I'm not sure why but they just don't feel like implantation cramps.  Or perhaps they are and I'm remembering them differently.  I don't feel very positive today.  I think this is just the nature of the rollercoaster.  Is anyone else having cramps after transfer?  I'm 4DP5DT today.  Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey shooting. I’m going mad with analysing cramps and everything. Right now I have cramps, yesterday back ache. I do not know what to think I’ve never been here before. One moment I’m positive the next I’m practically crying because I am sure it’s failed. Then I lay on my belly and think oh that feels different. Goodness knows. I’m now day 3 after 5 day blastocyst transfer. Yes on 400mg cyclogest and seems to work better from the front than back. I’m also on clexane and progress injections daily. And folic acid and oestrogen and steroids. I’m a rattler as I’ve also got my supplements and all that jazz. As soon as we have a positive hpt I can change the meds. Fingers crossed. Home day today big woohoo. Want my home my bed my cats my pillows lol. 

Hi eoe good luck today xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning little messages of luck to everyone 

Missl good luck with your scan
Choupi I hope your consultant appointment went well
Om Sade travels home
Lmc good luck with your scan as well xx here for you whatever you decide and remember it is always what is right for you and your DH xx
Shooting hope you’re feeling ok x
Sand when is your scan? You must be nearly there with your protocol. 

The bloat is unreal. I’m looking forward to the hibernation thing when home haha. Think the weather is going to be pants when we’re home this weekend so that’s good. Back to normality. 

12 hours until we board the plane. Excited. But feel today will be one big waiting game. Isn’t everything.


----------



## Choupi15

Hello Beautiful mamas to be , 

Wanted to give an update from me. I went to meet Dr Gorgy and he was glad to report my Cytokines TNfas *something like that went down from the intralipids and humira. So he is happy for me to start my cycle. He is recommending long protocal with a down regs for a month as i am endo sufferer/. So now asi am on NHS they have recommended short protocol , now my consultant is on holiday i went there yesterday left a message , waiting to hear from them to get an appointment or response. Calling them and emailing them is horrendous oufff . so waiting for that. Lets hope i get a positive answer and they ok to put me on the long protocoal . i want to startt 

anyways love to you all , hope you all keeping well and resting well 

Baby dust to us all


----------



## Sandersing20

Choupi, great news on the immunes. It is great to get going rather than the limbo of waiting. Emailing clinics and waiting to hear back is terrible isn't it? Especially when they don't always follow up like mine..  It is great that you are getting private treatment alongside NHS. Oh and I am in London, I forgot to reply to that. 

Catlady, thank you for your messages of luck today  It worked for me so far. I have 12 follicles (down from 13 on Wednesday but it is just possibly hiding). My lining seems to be thinning which is so strange. It was 9.4mm on Monday, 6.8mm on Wednesday and now 7.2mm. I know it is not an exact science but it has slightly thrown me off. It is still fine, I was just excited at the thought of having a thicker lining than before. Overall I am delighted that I responded well, with more follicles than last time.

I am all set for Monday's EC. DH didn't quite realise Monday is so soon (?? I know) and didn't get in touch with his Urologist re his procedure that is happening the same day as EC. Luckily the clinic have it all in hand. I was panicking that the Urologist wouldn't be free. All set to take my trigger Saturday night. 

Good luck to Lmc and Missl for today's scans. I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## missl73

Choupi - good news on the immunes. I feel you on trying to hear back from the clinic - story of my life!! 

CatLady - thanks for the well wishes and hope you’re feeling ok and managing to keep off google! 

Sandersing - so pleased everything went well and you’re all set for EC, we’re going to be sharing the 2ww 😊

Omnom - safe travels 

LMC - how are you doing today? How did your scan go? As CatLady says whatever you decide we’re here to support you every step of the way. 

FM - how are you getting on? I hope the extra pessary is keeping the bleeding at bay. 

AFM - scan went great today lining is 7.5 and it had to get to 7 so start my cyclogest next and no more nasal spray (yay!!) and transfer is booked for Friday so I will finally get to be PUPO again! The due date for the baby I miscarried is 4 days after my transfer date so here’s hoping the embryo we have put back is our rainbow 🌈


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Afternoon all,

Wow what positive updates. Amazing work gals! 

Choupi sounds so promising for you. Good luck getting the answers you need very quickly. Hopefully the clinic will do nhs long protocol or maybe you could work out a way to split the difference? Not sure how that works tbh. Always worth the question. After all it’s all money isn’t it? Just a different way of being paid. 

Missl!! Woohoo. Fantastic news and your lining!! A week today. How exciting. So happy for you, your hubs and of course your rainbow xx 

Sand excellent scan results! And excellent your urologist is ready and waiting to get that bubba made 🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻 Maybe missl can point you in the direction of the pomegranate juice 🤣 I’ve no idea about lining and how it all works. I think mine was at 9mm?! Or did I make that up?

Lmc looking forward to your update no pressure but I get on the plane 7 o’clock your time hahaha 

Fm hope the camping is going well for you with no rain x

Hi to anyone I’ve missed and apologies if I have. 

Feels like AGES ago I was dancing away to myself at the beginning of this thread. There was me thinking no one was joining me and then look at all you lovely ladies. So supportive it’s something special xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks shootingstar : yes when i did the immune test  in the beginning i was told MFHTR Homozy something like that ...lolz yeah takign the folate. Few places told me that i need to get 5mg extra folic 

Thanks  missl73, Catlady and Sandersing : I heard back from NHS and they happy to swap me long protocol  so now its just waiting for AF to turn up and then they can see me and order the medication and all 

I am also on tyroxine, my thyroid was 2.8 so starting on that now 

anyways good luck to you ladies and hope you all resting well and eating nice food


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Afternoon all I'm back from my scan... Rather confused and completely different information this time...

I now have 4 follicles ( not sure where the other 2 have come from in 2 days seen as they only grown 1-2mm a day) 

1 x 7mm
2 x 10mm
1 x 18mm

We have now been told if we abandon cycle it is classed as our 1st go and would have to move on to cycle #2. Slightly peeved off is an understatement as we could of just stopped on Wednesday and thought we could carry on.

So we are going ahead as we now have nothing to lose either way it is going to be classed as cycle #1 

Trigger Sat and egg collection Monday just awaiting a call for our time to trigger tomorrow.

x


----------



## missl73

CatLady - you are so right this is such a lovely and supportive cycle buddies group. I feel very lucky to have all you ladies here holding my hand. 

Choupi - fab news you can do long protocol, CatLady, Omnom and I are experts at the AF dance (we did it together for at least a week when this board started) so happy to do some dancing on your behalf!! How long do you think you'll have to wait?

LMC - what a rollercoaster for you. That's so rubbish by them but what a good thing it is that you took the time to make your decision and so it's all worked out in the end and you're going to move ahead. Fabulous news that you have 2 extra follicles pop up, eat lots of protein over the weekend to boost the growth - highest sources are milk, chicken and eggs. Good luck for your EC on Monday - you and Sandersing are EC buddies. I hope it all goes smoothly and we get to share our 2ww together.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Fab news Choupi. Fingers crossed they get back to you asap. I really think they need to have more people who can answer our questions etc I'm sure they dont realise that 5 mins of waiting feels like 5hours and adds more pressure/stress to us!!

Aww sandersing EC Buddies for Monday. Have they given you a time yet?

Haha Catlady I've posted now. 
Your post made me laugh dancing away on your own at the beginning. I was chatting with my hubby last night and I said all these women know everything about my IVF, they let me moan and whinge and give amazing advice and I dont even know there names or even met them but feel like I could tell them everything. It's crazy how amazing and supportive this group is. How did people cope without the internet years ago!!

Yey MissL you did it!! Proud of you. All that beetroot, nuts & pom juice worked.

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks girls i cant wait for the AF dance hehe , i am nervous and excited about starting 

I was lookimg to do reflexology massage for like relax a bit, as work so stressful . anyone of you tried it here in london  or can provide a recommendation 

lmcmillan : thanks hun , i hope your little frosties grows and you never know , all it needs is one Egg they say  where you cycling ? i am at Guys 

missl73 : good luck for the transfer 

CatLady : hows the nesting going on , are you binging on Netflix


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hiya. 

Choupi my thyroid was 2.7 with one lab and 1.7 with another lab! I never got to the bottom as to why they were so different. Just like anything with the uk clinic. Was horrid. I never got put on any meds. Here in Cyprus I’m on oestrogen and steroids which I keep taking. Once there’s a babies heartbeat I can reduce the steroids. I think it’s pretty standard protocol here. Oh and 5mg of folic acid. You can have everyone’s AF dance. I hope to not be dancing for a while. I’m not in London,, I’m in the back end of nowhere on the east coast up near Cromer. 

Lmc how strange you’ve grown follies like that. Maybe they were hiding? I think one of mine was?! I only ever had 5 big big follies and yet they harvested 6 🤣 I wonder if they could’ve sacrificed the big follie for the 3 little ones? I can’t believe the miss information you’ve received. Have you spoken to the customer services manager at your clinic? They might be able to help clarify arrangements? Like you’ve said you’ve nothing to lose this time round and I wish you the very best of luck on Monday. 

No nesting here yet, collection is in 2 hours. Looking forward to getting going now. I miss my kitties now as well. 

Sands and lmc EC buddies whoop! Everyone sharing and caring. 

Here’s to a positive outcome for all of us xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Catlady I have no idea. I'm trying to ignore it till after Monday. We have our EC & Trf and a different hospital. It was an option for us to go there for everything but the one we chose was closer and a  friend had also gone there.
Going to speak to the hospital on Monday if we have to go again. How long is the wait there. Will we have to go onto the waiting list.

EC is 9.30am so assume I'm second on the list.

Choupi I've been having reflexology it's so relaxing. 


Safe trip home Catlady.
Om hope you got home safe

🦄


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies!!! Hope your all well....no bleeding 🙏. Lost my voice from all the conversations with the kids! Was very happy to hand them back to their parents today 😬

Feeling nervous about the testing date.....not too long left now 🙈


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo Fm! Glad that’s all stopped for you. When’s your test date? Are you considering testing early?
Hi lmc, agree regarding this cycle. Good news that you’re EC is nice and early. The embryologist will get back to you quite quickly regarding your egg xx one is all it takes  hopefully you’ll get answers really quickly if you do have to go again xx

Hope everyone is having a great day. We’re delayed home. 

Afm no cramping unless I think about cramps. No implantation clues. Nothing. Staying off google like a good girl. Only thing I’ve googled is when would they be snuggling down. Who knows what will happen this cycle. I’m so nervous sometimes and then scared and then OMG and all that in between.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey hey!  Thank you ladies for all the safe flight wishes. Home & reunited with my furballs. So happy. 

Fm - I was about to message asking how you were getting on  Really glad to hear the bleeding came to an end. When is the official test day? Super excited for you. Fingers crossed for our first BFP!

LMC - Couple of very welcome follies to join the others. Hope your trigger goes smoothly tomorrow and best of luck for your egg collection too! 

Missl - Fantastic news about your lining! So so pleased you'll be going ahead with ET. Now the count down till Friday begins!! You'll be joining us on the 2WW before you know it. Really hoping this will be your rainbow baby. It would perhaps offer some welcome comfort in the future for you. Happier memories to not necessarily replace, but soften the sadder ones  I have everything crossed for you. How many follies will you have put back do you think? 

Sanders - What a great response with all those follies & the lining. All sounding very positive, glad to hear you're pleased! Best of luck with EC. Much like LMC, I'm sure it'll be a smooth textbook procedure. Speedy recovery! 

Choupi15 - Ah, I'm more than happy to dance along with you! I know the moves well!  Another cycle I look forward to hearing about. I know very little about long protocols so I'll be listening & learning. 

Shootingstar - Sorry to hear you weren't feeling so positive the other day. The 2WW always seems to carry confusing symptoms & a million question marks along with it. Really hope you're feeling better now though. 

Catlady - Shame about the delay :/ Wishing you a safe flight home though & a happy reunion with your furballs  Give them a big squeeze & relax with your home comforts. 

For me zero symptoms as always. Cycle is boring but my diary's busy at least. Off to a wedding tomorrow & then a concert at the Royal Albert Hall. Space-related because we're nerds. Then a very busy wedding finalising week, with lots of washing and packing wedged in too. Yay me!!    

Lots of 2WW's on the horizon! Excited doesn't cover it. Love hearing from you all, as always! Hope to check in to lots of positive, new updates. Wishing you safe & successful treatments, ladies.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hahaha OM. Glad you’re back ok. I’ll try and give my furries a big squeeze but they’ll have to do the standard ‘do I know you?!’ Run away for a day or 2 🤣

You have such a busy few days. Good for you! I don’t have anything planned apart from maybe a few walks around town and definitely hugging my pillow like I’ve never hugged it before. Never had such strange pillows as at the hotel. 

Happy weekend all xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I appreciate you can only speculate along with me but I've just had my cryopreservation report through and here's the conflicting information:

Date of EC - 14.06.19. I ask the on site coordinator how many made it & she tells us three. We take this to mean 3 in total, so with one transferred, we should have two frosties. Dr writes up proposed statement incl. 300Euros for first 2 straws and 75Euros for 3rd straw. 

Date of ET - 19.06.19. Invoice for only 2 straws so we paid the 300 Euros. Report states 5 made it to Day 5. One transferred. 

21.06.2019 (about half an hour ago) - report comes in from Dr: Number of cryopreserved embryos = 3. 

3 straws.      1. FHB.  2. HB.  3. HB 

But we paid for 2? I'm so confused. 

So do we have 3 frozen or just 2 do you reckon? I should just email my coordinator to confirm but then I have to break it DH that he needs to cough up again to find out :') ah why couldn't this be simple.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Omnomnom - I'm not sure I can help at all with your question although I do know that some embryos make it to day 5 but are not good enough for the freezer, and a lot can change with embryos in a matter of hours, so perhaps they were able to freeze three!  I would definitely just ask them to confirm how many you have frozen.  Don't mention that you only paid for two!  I hope you are feeling OK and enjoy your concert!  Thanks for the words too - I'm still feeling pretty negative!  I just can't seem to muster up any positivity on this cycle after such a good start!

Fm86 - Wishing you luck for the upcoming test day, what day is it?  Good to hear there has been no bleeding!

lmcmillan28829 - Wishing you luck for EC!!  Good news about the extra follicles but completely understand your feelings about abandoning the cycle.  It doesn't seem right that to abandon before EC would be classed as a first attempt.  I suppose that all clinics are different.

CatLadyTTC1 - Well done for staying off Google.  You are definitely doing better than me!  I hope you are feeling better with the bloating thing.  I'm exactly the same, looking out for every cramp and ache.  Wow it sounds like you are taking a lot of stuff too!  Here's hoping for those positive tests 

Choupi15 - I hope that AF doesn't keep you waiting so that you can get going!  It sounds like your appointment went very well.  Wishing you luck 

missl73 - Great news about your lining scan and that you can go ahead!!  Not long now until you will be PUPO!

Sandersing20 - It sounds like you have a good load of follicles there.  Don't worry too much about lining measurements.  People can measure slightly differently and machines can vary too.  My lining measurements were all over the place, thicker one day and thinner the next, then thicker again!  Good luck for EC Monday.

AFM - 5DP5DT today I feel like this hasn't worked.  I have had backache again for a lot of the day but I remember having backache on my failed FET in February, thinking it was a positive sign.  I haven't had any cramps since late last night, when they were so mild I may have imagined them.  I just don't "feel" pregnant.  I have had awful heartburn today though which is sometimes a sign for me.  I've also felt a bit nauseous tonight and I don't know what that is from as it can't possibly be a sign yet, even if it's worked.  I cracked (as I always do) and did a FRER late afternoon today and it was a completely stark white BFN - no hint of a line whatsoever (and I can always spot the very faintest of lines on a FRER, I'm very practiced!).  I know it's early to expect a BFP at 5DP5DT, even if the cramping I felt on 3DP5DT was implantation.  So I'll leave it another couple of days and test again on Sunday.  I'm going on a little holiday from Monday to Friday and my OTD is right in the middle of it so I'd rather have an idea one way or the other before I go so I can be prepared!  Sending lots of positive wishes to everyone xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good Morning Beautiful ladies

The sun is shining and going to make the most of it in the garden and soak up some Vitamin D.

How is everyone feeling today? 

Last injections done this morning ready for the trigger shot tonight. Feeling a little sad that this part is over even though I'm glad no more injections....


Om glad you got home safe... that's a little confusing hope you've got 3 frosties.

FM glad the bleeding has stopped when can you test?

Shootingstar your like me I'm the most impatient person ever I'll be testing on day 1 🙈🙈 Fingers crossed for a big fat positive Line.

Catlady hope you got home safe and sound.

🦄🦄


----------



## Fm86

I’m supposed to test on the 25th......couldn’t wait and did one now and it was negative 😔

I know it’s early but feel like I’m out after all the bleeding/spotting earlier on.

Hope your good...it’s supposed to be a gorgeous day today...

How is everyone else?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

FM86 Stay positive it's probably still to early. What test did you use? I have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

How are we all today? Lovely to be back in England with the sun shining and complete with suitcases 🤣🤣🤣

Om not sure I know the answer. I know that from day 4 having 2 embies we went down to one and 7 became 6. Some aren’t strong enough to freeze XX I’d wait until you’ve heard back and see if you can get your head round it all. 

Shooting there aren’t any symptoms really so please try not to over think. I know how impossible it is. I can’t stop thinking about it all either. I don’t know what I’m supposed to feel or anything. I’m scared of testing. I’m not due to test for over a week yet and not sure I could handle the negative alone in the bathroom you know?! 

Lmc hope the last injections go well for you xx 

FM it is still early my lovely. Try not to be too downhearted. Funny thing is I’m jealous of your bleed as I read on the Internet (bad me!! But not recently!) that bleeding is good a few days after transfer and some have spotting and some have a bleed. I’ve had NOTHING. No sign no twinge no spot zilch nadda. 

AFM well, I’ve learned my lesson that after injections I need to lay down or take it easy as I have a 50p (old style hahahahaha) bruise on my belly! I can’t remember if that’s the clexane or the progesterone spot and not sure when that means I can inject in that area again. And now you see I like that’s my body telling me to stop because it hasn’t worked. Now I’m like, have I had any cramps and and now I’m thinking about cramps am I really getting cramps?! I dunno I can’t even think properly anymore. They should’ve had the 2ww in concentration camps because it drives you blinking insane! 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## Fm86

Got it from amazon....blue and sensitivity of 10miU.

I wasn’t sure if it’s counted as first pee of the day either....peed at 3:30am and then at 7:00am....tested with 7am pee as I was too out of it at 3.

CatLadyTTC1....lol lol! 

I’m excited lmc.....not long left now!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey FM. I was told the FRER tests are the best ones to get? I have some cheap amazon ones that I got a while ago but there’s no way I’m using them atm. Albeit ill say that and when I’m home and opening up the bathroom cupboard and see them I’ll have to be strong. 

I’ve had 2 pregnancies and first one my symptoms were peeing for England and the second one I had absolutely nothing so who knows.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Trigger done... It all seems real now!
Anyone have any side effects from the trigger shot??

Hope you have all had this lovely sunshine today 
xx


----------



## Fm86

Lots of discharge after....! 

Fingers crossed all goes smoothly. Starting to get cramps and feeling quite low. I don’t know what I was thinking testing early. Haven’t told my DH yet about it as he really positive about it all.

Off to watch the cricket tomorrow at Lords, hopefully that will take my mind off things a little.

Hope everyone else is doing well...!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

FM86 it's the hardest journey ever there is no right or wrong to testing early it's your choice. Fingers crossed it's a big positive. Try and enjoy your weekend that test date will be here before we know it. 

We are all here for you x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Well done lmc. Don’t think I had any side effects. Sometimes all drugs blur into one. 

Hey FM. When is your test date officially?! The cramps could be the progesterone and other meds. I go from being positive to negative quicker than the speed of light. Right now my tummy is so tight I’m convinced it’s worked but you see now I’m convinced it hasn’t worked as my tummy is hurting from the MASSIVE bruise I have from the injection site. It’s now the siE of the palm of your hand. I will google how to sort that out. I’ve changed the time I’m doing various injections now as well. I heard the clexane was better in the evening.  Enjoy the cricket tomorrow hopefully will keep your mind busy xx 

Hi eoe how are you all?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Thank you.

Ah Catlady be positive this is your time. Your going to have twins I can feel it....
With regards to your bruise sounds like you've hit a capillary sooo easily done. Are you injecting newer your belly button?

xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

CatLadyTTC1 - It's all sounding very positive with tummy feeling tight!  Don't worry about the bruising.  That's par for the course with injecting Clexane.  Hmm...I always know if I'm pregnant as it's just a feeling of something going on.  I know some don't have that but I think I'm just sensitive to it.  But this time, completely nothing!  I'll be completely over the moon to be proved wrong though!   I've never ever had implantation bleeding but always get cramps and pulling and stretching.  Cramping stopped for me on 4DP5DT, but backache continued.

Fm86 - Cramps can be a positive sign.  I'm wishing for my cramps to return!  Some do get BFPs early, some don't.  I got a BFP 4DP5DT three times (twice with no trigger) and was glad I tested early.  But unfortunately the second two times ended in early losses, and I've had a number of other chemicals - each time I wished I hadn't tested early and I always do.  Don't beat yourself up for testing early.  I'm certainly not recommending it but sometimes the temptation is too much in this very difficult journey.  FRER is definitely the best brand to use.  Just ignore any tests you have done using cheap internet tests which claim to detect down to 10 mIU.  They just don't!  I tested positive with a FRER on 4DP5DT and didn't get a positive on one of those cheap internet tests until 6DP5DT (and even that was really early).

lmcmillan28829 - Wishing you the very best of luck for EC on Monday!!  I've only noticed sore boobs with the trigger, nothing else!  Haha testing on day 1!  That's exactly like me 

AFM - I've been on a rollercoaster today.  Symptoms yesterday included heartburn and lower backache.  I don't feel pregnant at all.  I tested with SMU this morning using a FRER and saw what I thought was the faintest line ever which I could only see in a certain light.  It wasn't so much that I thought I could see a clear line but the test wasn't the stark white BFN it had been yesterday.  The line - if there was one - really looked almost invisible.  I tested again about an hour later (with concentrated, third morning urine) and I got an extremely faint line (I think) which was clearer than the first.  But again, could only see this in a certain light.  For most of the day I have been going to the toilet more frequently and I went to feel like I had low blood sugar at one point.  All of these things would seem like clear signs, but I'm just not feeling it.  Because I just don't believe there was really a line (and to be honest, I can't really see them anymore on the tests, so I'm thinking they were evaps), I did another test this evening with what I thought seemed concentrated urine, but the test looked just like the SMU test from this morning and if anything, I don't really think I can see a line!  Backache has stopped, as have the frequent toilet visits.  Will update on tomorrow's test... xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Awwww lmc thank you for your kind words. I’m not so positive now 🤣🤣 this bruise is 3 fingerprints to the left of my belly button. I was told that it’s 3 finger prints either side and then a semi circle underneath?! I can. It my belly smile hahaha. I’ve definitely hit a tiny capillary. Think the bruise has settled now, doesn’t appear to get any bigger. 

Shooting, very very interesting development with the tests. I’m looking forward to seeing your update in the morning. I think I’m on 5 dp 5dt as of Sunday morning and tonight I still have cramps. But like I said I think I only have cramps when I think about cramps ha. Gawd sake this is fun. What dpt are you atm? I still don’t know if I’ve got it in me to test. I did google and Superdrug have them on special offer atm and apparently their tests are good at finding hcg the level required for them is quite small. I’d imagine that this is the same at savers as they’re both owned by the same company. Does anyone else get their tests from a different town/city so that you’re not recognised? Or maybe just the massive Tesco? 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi CatLadyTTC1, as of Sunday, I'll be 7DP5DT.  I'm half wishing that I hadn't tested early now but half glad I did as I'm going on holiday Monday and I don't want to have a nasty shock away from home.  I honestly don't know how I would be able to do the 11 day wait and then cope with the nervousness I'd feel knowing I'll see either a definite BFP or a stark white BFN.  I kind of think that I gradually accept one way or the other this way but it costs a lot and messes with your head a little.  But overall I would say hold out if you possibly can - I know that I can't   I don't think any tests are as sensitive as FRER, although the early detection Clearblue one is quite sensitive too.  I hope to be posting about a BFP in the morning but hand on heart I think it will be BFN.  Cramping now for you sounds very good.  As long as it doesn't get too painful it's very normal.  Hahaha you can get your tests online!  If you have Amazon Prime, you can get next day delivery of FRER.  At the moment, you can get 4 tests for about £13.  Boots also have an offer on for buy one get one half price, but it's not as good as Amazon.  If I buy from Boots, I just hope nobody I know sees!  Hoping you get some more positive signs tomorrow xx


----------



## missl73

So much to catch up on sorry, we’ve got friends visiting from home (Australia) so we’ve had a busy couple of days. I’m so intrigued by the early testing - I am literally the opposite I like to stay in the PUPO bubble as long as possible and don’t want to test because I like to feel I am pregnant during that time so don’t want to be told I’m not. 

FM & Shooting - stay positive don’t be disheartened, I think it’s still too early, when I got my BFP it was at 9DP and it took quite a long time to come up so I’m sure if I’d done it any earlier I wouldn’t have seen one yet. 

LMC & Sandersing - enjoy your drugs free day today. So exciting you’re having EC tomorrow it’s such a big step in the process. 

CatLady - stretching, tightness, pulling all signs of early pregnancy so could be those embryos making themselves comfy!! What are your plans with testing? 

AFM, I’m extremely happy that I no longer have to take the nasal spray, I’ve started on the cyclogest this morning. I am suffering with the worst hay fever ever and I can’t take anything because hay fever medications are vasoconstricting meaning not good for blood flow so don’t want to risk my lining. I literally want to scratch my eyes out!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all

Good luck today shooting. Thinking of you. Thanks for the info re the tests. We have amazon prime but I’m not sure I want to test or OH to know I’m gonna test. I’ve always had a way of telling him in my head and not sure I want to deviate from that. I’m quite liking the PUPO bubble I’m not sure how I’ll cope if it has to burst. 

Good luck today FM if you POAS again. Looking forward to both your updates XX 

Yay missl on the nasal spray but boo for hay fever. Have you spoken to a pharmacist they might be able to offer something? It’s a bit late now but local honey works absolute wonders. Several of my friends swear by it. 

Enjoy your freedom today LMc and sand xx the day after EC I enjoyed several beers in the evening celebrating my ovaries 🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻 Hope you’ve both had no side effects.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning.

Happy no drugs day.....

Catlady Clexane is a ***** she stings and bruise alot of the time....Patients at work go mad cause there stomachs are purple! 
Are you injecting on an angle? 
Double check this with your consultant not sure if there is a different ruling as its IVF but you can ice for site for a few mins before giving the injection. Helps stop bruising. 

Missl hope you had a lovely time with your friends. Aww my Hubby has been terrible with hayfever yesterday pollen count was high.

Shooting thank you. I've had sore boobs from about Thursday. Feeling a little queasy today but that could just be nerves as not sure what to expect tomorrow. Think positive good luck with the test again this morning.

xx


----------



## Fm86

Not good news ladies....couldn’t bring myself to test but I’ve started bleeding again 😢😔

Hope your all well


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Fm you have the biggest hug from me. Bleeding doesn’t mean the end though. I’ve been warned so many times about that. Not that it helps how you feel atm. Is there anything I can say or do? If there is, shoot away. We’re all here for you no matter what you want to say xx 

Hey lmc. It’s not at an angle per-say just going in youvknow? I did one last night at the later time and that was fine this morning. Thank goodness or I’d be running out of belly 🤣🤣🤣🤣

How’s everyone this morning? I’m still wtb backache and a few cramps. I’m trying not to read anything into it. After all I am taking a lot of drugs that have different side effects and stuff. 

Not planning on doing anything today mainly just chilled day ahead of back to it next week. Horrid wishing your life away waiting to test but that’s what we do


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh FM I am so sorry and really hoping this is not the end. I have everything crossed. Is the bleeding heavier than what you had last week?

Shooting - I really hope to hear good news this morning if you decided to test. Sending every bit of luck your way.

Lmc - a drug free day is bliss. I also have really sore boobs too since yesterday morning. Felt slightly nauseous this morning but that has been a bit normal recently. 

Catlady & Omnom - welcome home and to your little kitty cats. Omnom, I hope you heard back from your clinic and hoping they don't send another bill your way. 

Missl - have a lovely lovely time with your friends. My DH suffers from hayfever so I see/feel your pain. It is a right pain in the butt. 

AFM - feeling excited for EC tomorow. But this is always the good bit. The tough bit is the Day 3-5 wait where the embies seem to not make it. This time we are doing TESE (taking sperm from the testes) so I am an excited nervous about that. This could be the answer. If it's not then I don't know but not going to jump that far yet. So, I am in the excited stage before the agony of waiting begins! 

FM, just another line to say I am thinking of you x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Sandersing20 - Thank you for your good luck wishes.  Wishing you all the best for tomorrow!!  EC day is very exciting.

CatLadyTTC1 - Ah definitely a good idea to wait then and tell OH in the way you planned because you will definitely regret it if you don’t. Plus, if it did turn out to be a chemical, you would kick yourself and OH may also feel it was an unnecessary up and down of an already difficult rollercoaster. I’m doing this alone so it’s kind of just down to me with only myself to blame. You can sit very comfortably in the PUPO bubble though as things are definitely looking on the positive side for you.

Fm86 - I'm so very sorry to read your news.  But as others have said, bleeding can be normal early on and it's not over until OTD.  I know how hard this is, so sending you hugs.

lmcmillan28829 - Thank you for your luck wishes.  Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow too!! 

missi73 - That’s great news you no longer have to take the nasal spray! But very sorry to hear you are suffering with hay fever  I hope you can find something to help you. Wishing you good luck for your next steps!

AFM: Update on 7DP5DT. Test this morning showed a clear but very very faint line. It’s definitely slightly darker than yesterday because I don’t need it in a certain light to see it and I can photograph it. But I’m in no way getting my hopes up (at all) until I see a good progression over the next few days until OTD. 4 days to go. I’ve been here before many times so I know not to get excited just yet. I could honestly have been knocked over by a feather when I saw a line on today’s test as I’m not feeling anything and I thought yesterday my eyes were playing tricks.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey shooting thanks for your kind words. I’ll do a woho on your news a small little woohoo that is 😬 I understand about chemical and the upset they can cause. I’ve had several and they are boo. Hopefully you’ll be able to get a blood test to confirm everything. I’m trying to keep busy today but it’s just another day to pass the time. OH is still excited as a kid at Christmas about it all, I’m trying to keep positive. 

Good luck sand and your hubs tomorrow. Hoping they get lots of fine swimmers to match some fine eggs to make some fine embies for you both. 

Thinking of you fm. Whatever you need to do say or anything please do. Xx


----------



## missl73

FM - huge cuddles I’m sorry you’ve started bleeding again. Did your clinic want you to do anything differently if it happened again? I wish you weren’t having to go through this xx 

Sandersing - TESE is going to be the missing ingredient I feel it in my bones. We’re all here for you next week to help get you through those horrible days of waiting. I hope you have something nice and relaxing planned to do tomorrow afternoon after your EC. If you need something funny to watch I can’t recommend Fleabag highly enough - Phoebe Waller-Bridge is my spirit animal. 

Shooting - feeling cautiously optimistic, this is a good sign. I hear you on not wanting to get excited yet, I don’t think I’ll ever be able to again until I get to a 20 week scan but it sounds like things are moving in the right direction so some hope is definitely allowed! I look forward to hearing more good news tomorrow.

CatLady - do it the way you always hoped to, it’s a very special moment and you want to make the most of it. However, I must say I had it all planned in my head and it didn’t go to plan - we sat patiently in a room together while the test was doing it’s thing and when we turned it over it was stark white but I thought I could see a whisper of a line and DH couldn’t see anything. We then spent a good 3 minutes of squinting and debating if it was real before it developed into a full strong line. It somewhat ruined the moment though 😂

Omnom I hope you’re enjoying being back hope and managing to stay sane while PUPO xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Shooting, what great news! I understand hesitation but that is lovely to see a faint one. I have everything crossed. 

Fleabag is my most favourite show in the world! I have done all episodes plus all Killing Eve. Love Phoebe W-B..


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww FM a friend of my bled the whole way through a pregnancy so it can still be nothing. sending you lots of love. Keep rubbing that tum. ❤

Catlady oh that's good fingers crossed for less bruises. Hope you are all unpacked and have a lovely chilled day.

Sand what time is you EC tomorrow?
Yes nausea has been a regular thing for me to throughout! 

Shootingstar Eeek got everything crossed every little faint line is progress. Are you testing every day now till OTD? 

Miss L & Om hope you are both having a lovely weekend. 

Choupi any update from you?

xx


----------



## Fm86

Thanks...you guys are awesome and it just helps having such positivity x 😘 The bleeding hasn’t increased, think it would be classified as spotting. Not red red more red brownish and only when I wipe.

hope your all doing well today.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Afternoon all! 

FM - It's such a shame you're having to go through this. Like LMC has rightly said though, there are countless women who have experienced bleeding in very early pregnancy, only to go on to have healthy babies. I'm hoping more than anything that you're going to be one of them!    As much rest as you can. Hopefully, the 25th brings the best news.

CatLady - I'm quite envious of your symptoms, I haven't felt a thing apart from a little pain near my heart (worrying) & wet cm. I can imagine they're all good signs for you! Sorry to hear about the bruises, that sucks! Looks like everyone's given you good advice already to ease it. Lovely to hear how excited your Dh is getting  Sometimes I wish mine would keep a slightly more realistic & level head about things though. It destroys me having to tell him any bad news. Hopefully, not this time! Hope you had a lovely weekend with the moggies. 

Shootingstar - Wow, a faint positive is better than the mocking stark white! Really hope it darkens over the next few days for you. Very (low key) excited for you, haha. 

Eeek, few EC's soon. Those few days definitely felt the most intense. Good luck to you both, really hoping everything goes well! Look forward to the follie updates. 

Choupi - Do you know when your cycle will start? Or do you have an approximation? I don't know how it works. Either way, hope it's here soon. 

missl - Coooooome on Friday! I bet you can't wait. Wonder how thick the lining will be by then..  ah, I hope you're full of positive vibes. I'm a little too sane for me atm, no excitement or nervousness. This 2ww is feeling no different to all the others for me, I hate to say it. I should be feeling optimistic but I just feel drained. IVF is exhausting, mentally & physically. As I'm sure you know. Glad I have you all though. 

Next to no symptoms for me apart from pain around the heart region, wet cm & sore, expanding boobs. Not complaining, this never happens & I'll take all the extra boobage I can get. I will email my coordinator tomorrow & get her version on the results without mentioning what we paid. She doesn't respond well over the weekends. Would be lovely to find we have an additional HB waiting for us. Need a little uplifting.

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good afternoon everyone

FM glad the bleeding has subsided. Brown is old blood isn’t it I think so hopefully just some embie shifting going on in there for you xx

Missl thanks for the advice. I don’t know if I’m going to poas or wait for blood tests or of course I might have AF so that rules everything out. 

Om I’m not envious at all. I’m convinced it’s just the progesterone creating all this. Ive been moody today and stuff all signs AF is coming my way. I will counter think this tomorrow no doubt and be convinced it’s worked. Some people have all the symptoms some have none. It’s impossible. 

Trying to work it out here.
I was harvested on Thursday 13th and embies made
Embies back in 18th 
I’m now 5 days into 5 day transfer so that’s 10 days right?
Usually AF would arrive 13/14 days after ovulation which is 27th? But they want me to test 3 days after that? I think I’ll do a FRER Sunday next week if no AF. I think I have to do a blood test no matter the situation. God this is so hard! 

Or am I looking into it too much😬🤓

Hope everyone is having a great weekend xx


----------



## missl73

Omnom - sounds like a good plan with your cilnic - here's hoping it's 3 not too that would be ideal! And yay for the bigger boobs its always a nice side-effect for those of us not so blessed in that department  

CatLady - my clinic get us to test at 9DP5DP with an at-home test, other clinics seem to have a later OTD. Based on my personal experience and the fact that's what my clinic recommends I think you can trust a result on that day but it's entirely up to you whether you want to wait that extra 3 days or not. It certainly makes it easier because it's not then really a 2ww but actually only a 9 day wait which is pretty quick, my OTD will be 7th July so 2 weeks from today and I haven't even had my embryo put back yet! Whatever you decide we are all here sending all the good luck vibes for your BFP xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl I might test Thursday then? If nothing else it will put me out of this complete misery waiting. I’m going to drive myself to another county but a test and use some saved tinkle lol. Gawd that’s grim isn’t it?! I just don’t want to be near anyone I know and kinda wanna do this on my own. I don’t know why. If it’s negative I don’t know how I’ll tell oh if it’s negative though. Oh gawd. I dunno. I think I will test early though. Can you tell my brain is fried? This is a complete brain dump 🤣🤣

Back ache now and that’s not going away. I’m sure AF will be here soon. I can’t even look at my Fitbit as heart rate drops 2 days before AF. Cramps also. I might just take paracetamol and then not analyse them at all. 

Boo. This is hard. I didn’t expect it to be this hard.


----------



## Fm86

It’s gone from brown to being pinkish now.

CatLadyTTC1.....I’m an avid Fitbit user too!! And I’m finding myself constantly updating to see my resting heart rate! My heart rate dropped slightly yesterday and again today (86 to 84) so im thinking it’s my AF. 

Told my DH spotting has started again and we both had a teary moment 😢 

On the other hand it’s so lovely to hear good news from you ladies....fingers crossed xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Just checked my Fitbit and we’ve gone down 2bpm. This is ridiculous. It wasn’t like this the last time. Plus being on a plane and travel and the lack of sleep I’ve had recently. I don’t know what to say or do now. The cramps are here they never go away.

I’m sorry FM glad you and DH are strong together. We will one day get our BFP and a great one at that. 

Looking forward to positive updates tomorrow.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Going to be the longest night ever. Hubby even got the cards out to pass an hour as I cant concentrate on the tele.  Dog has gone to the mother In laws so we can get up and go tomorrow so cant take the dog out and now its bouncing down and thunder so cant even go for a walk!
Looking forward to a sleepless night too 
Its torture this IVF lark!!! 

Aww FM big hugs. We've got this. Its just that little Embie letting you know it's still there. 

Om I'm loving the big boobies. I've wanted a boob job for years can save a fortune and just inject hormones every now and again!!  When do you fly to Vegas?

Catlady the moods are awful I had a hissy fit today cause my hubby asked me to hold the car keys whilst we went in a shop. He thought it was totally hilarious!
My clinic say the 2ww is actually 10days so glad I dont have to wait 2 weeks if all goes to plan. So it's a home test first then they send you for blood work.
Dont be so hard on yourself you have worked so hard and poor body is probably in shock. Your allowed to feel like this.

xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

lmcmillan28829 - Just checking in again to wish you all the best for tomorrow!  Hoping for good news tomorrow afternoon!  My clinic say to test at 11DP5DT, it seems all clinics are different.  Thank you too - yes it's good to see the faint line.  I'll test every day now until OTD to see if there is progression.  OTD is 27th.

CatLadyTTC1 - Thank you - hoping for progression tomorrow.  Changing heart rate can mean nothing at all.  It could be a sign of implantation.  My blood pressure drops when I'm pregnant, but some people say theirs increases.  I'd take no notice of that at all.  Cramping and backache is usually a good sign!  I wish my cramping or pulling / stretching would return and stay!  Great idea to take paracetamol and then there is nothing to analyse   This is really a rollercoaster.  One minute positive it's worked and next positive it hasn't.  It can help to remember that it's the nature of the 2WW and you know you will be feeling positive again in the morning.  Are you going to tell OH you will test?  Totally understand wanting to test alone but will you regret not testing together if you get a BFP?  You're doing so well holding on, you have so much more willpower than me.  It's so strange, I have so much willpower usually but not with HPTs.

Fm86 - Really sorry to hear the spotting has started again.  This journey is so cruel, regardless of the outcome.  I have everything crossed for you as you get closer to OTD.  Sending hugs xx

Omnomnom - Thank you.  Yes, a very faint line is a welcome alternative!  I hope so too that it darkens over the coming days.  So far it looks like it might be but tomorrow's test should tell me more.  I know exactly what you mean feeling exhausted with the IVF.  It's hard to remain optimistic.  I did it for so long and it's finally ground me down, and same as you say, mentally and physically.  Apparently having no symptoms can also be a good thing.  Honestly, the only thing I have had pretty much consistently is backache.  But expanding boobs is a good sign!  Good luck with the coordinator tomorrow, I hope this brings good news about an extra embryo.  

Sandersing20 - Thank you!  I've got fingers crossed too that it stays...I'm not great at feeling positive with IVF but perhaps this might be it!  I just wanted to check in and wish you and lmcmillan28829 all the best for your ECs tomorrow, and of course hope the TESE goes well too!  Looking forward to seeing updates.

missl73 - Thank you.  Yes, a good sign so far.  I'll see what tomorrow brings.  I bet you can't wait for Friday!

I hope everyone else is doing OK?

AFM - I haven't stopped all day.  I hope I haven't done too much.  Cleaning a house I've just moved out of, packing for holidays and I did some (not heavy) lifting too.  I literally have not sat down until about 30 minutes ago.  I did have some cramping earlier and a feeling that something was going on.  It stayed for about 40 minutes then went!  I still have lower backache.  I haven't been back and to to the toilet as often today.  Who knows...I'll just have to wait until tomorrow and see what the FRER says.  This is the strangest 2WW I've had!  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Ladies 

I hope everyone had a lovely week end ...Sunday already not looking forward to go to work. Update from me AF showed up on Saturday after gym so exciting for the first time. Emailed hospital for my scan and start bruselin 

Can’t wait to hear positive test and good news soon 

Good night everyone going to bed with my hot bottle water and paracetamol 😓


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good morning,

Thee worst night sleep every must have had about an hour.
Super nervous this morning. Just getting ready to leave. Clinic is only about 30 mins away but its Monday morning rush hour traffic to Liverpool so leaving ourselves plenty time.

Sand good luck today to you and your Hubby. Hope you managed to get some rest. 
xx


----------



## missl73

Shooting - good luck with this mornings test I hope you see the progression you’re looking for I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Choupi - yay AF is here so pleased you can get started that’s great! So funny isn’t it when we get to celebrate AF when usually we want her to stay far far away! 

FM - you are your DH are in this together, I’m glad you are supporting one another on this rocky road. Only a few more days of limbo hold on in there. 

CatLady - you do whatever you feel you need to! Having your OH with you means you have someone to celebrate or commiserate with and the only other person in the world who is going to feel it the same way you do. Just a thought. 

LMC and Sandersing - good luck this morning ladies, please keep us updated we’ll be waiting to hear how you both get on (and your DH too Sanders). This is a big milestone day!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all. 

Quick update then I’ll be back with you later. 

Wishing you the very best lmc 🦄 safe trip to Liverpool. 

Sand and sands husband- very best of luck both. 

Choupi woohoo for af for you. Let us know when the scans are etc and how you get on xx 

Afm crud sleep, cramps are back and back ache. I’m 100% that AF is coming and had a little cry. 

Got to dash xx hopefully catch up later


----------



## Choupi15

LMC and Sandersing Good luck to you girls this morning , thinking of you both. keep us updated and let us know how it went hugss 

Shooting : praying for you , fingers x hope all is well your side 

missl73 : Thanks yeah excited about AF just in few cramps and pain sucks , waiting to hear from the hospital for my scan,called them again in the morning 

CatLady : my sweets cant wait to hear the positive from you soon , rest and relax 

Big shouts out to our hubs , partner for being soo supportive towards us and going through our moods hehe 

Speak soon


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So I'm back what a beautiful sleep. All that worry for nothing.

So very interesting... They found my second ovary!!!! They are unsure why my clinic never scanned my abdomen.

I'm ecstatic to say they collected 14 eggs yes 14!!!! To think i was going to cancel my cycle. 

Spoken with the doctor who did my egg collection I've still got a Unicornuate Uterus but I have both ovaries.

Hubby sperm wasnt as good as the first check he had so they are doing ICSI

Will be back later after a nap to catch up with you all


----------



## missl73

OMG that’s amazing LMC I can’t believe it!!! Talk about meant to be, I’m so glad you went ahead and I’m so glad they found your other ovary. That’s truely wonderful news you must be delighted. Fingers crossed for your fertilisation update tomorrow. Take it easy this afternoon xxx


----------



## Choupi15

Wow Lmc this is amazing  very happy for you ...rest well. Xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc- incredible! The second ovary, just amazing. 

And I’m matching you - 14 for me too! Hubby is doing well, he’s beside me recovering. 

I’m still a bit out of it so I’ll catch up properly later. Thank you for all the well wishes. This support is just lovely x


----------



## missl73

Woo hoo Sandersing that’s a brilliant number you must be so happy!! Wishing you and hubby a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Choupi15

awesome Sandersing good numbers  rest well


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Omg lmc! Amazing. I did wonder with your bloat where that was coming from. I can’t believe they’d not found your ovary before. I’d be inclined to start asking questions as soon as you’re ready to. Right now though I’m pleased as punch you’ve got 14

Sand and hubs also amazing news! So pleased for you both. 

I’m looking forward to both your updates tomorrow. 

Hi eoe how are you all?

Afm cramps this morning and back ache now but who knows. I don’t even know cm situation due to the progesterone and cyclogest. Haven’t managed to get a test yet I might do later. 

FM I’ve taken my Fitbit off at night. I can’t handle not looking. At night is when it registers your rhb and I’m not ready for that 

Missl hope the hay fever is subsiding. 
Shooting hope you’re update is positive 

Xx


----------



## missl73

Thanks CatLady the clinic called today and said I can take meds for it up until Friday but then after transfer I have to go cold turkey 😫


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Sand amazing news we really are cycle buddies. Hope hubs is ok
Are you doing ICSI? 

Catlady I'm estatic and annoyed all at the same time. Will get things underway then I will be speaking to them. Liverpool where amazing though. Hope you are ok?

MissL the countdown is on now to Friday hope you are good?

Shootingstar any update?

FM how are you today??

Choupi keep us posted with your scans etc

xx


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies.

Amazing news with the 14...!!!

I did a test this morning and it said the dreaded words not pregnant....bleeding is still spotting but I think with the cyclogest and estradiol it’s just stopping it come out fully.

I think the next move will be to clip the tube with the hydrosalphinx (3/4month wait on the NHS and 2 month wait after) Then can go for round 2..... silver lining is that I have 4 Frosties waiting for me...!

Thanks for all your support, I really couldn’t have done it without your loving words. In a weird way your all part of my life now lol....little bit stalkerish lol 😜


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Fm86 how long are you , is it not too early to check 

What is "clip the tube with the hydrosalphinx" well good luck


----------



## Fm86

hydrosalphinx- it’s a blocked Fallopian tube. They saw it during egg collection but because it came and went was a gamble this cycle. They usually remove or clip the tube so the toxic fluid doent enter the womb area. 

Test is supposed to be tomorrow


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Fm. I really hope it’s too early for you xx  

Good luck lmc with the clinic. 

Afm I have caved. I am now the proud owner of 2 FRER tests.      OH has no clue that I have them. I have no idea wtf I’m going to do with them but I have them. I’m actually scared if them and what result could come up. Even thinking about it sends butterflies 🦋 and now I’m like got the aches/cramps again 

I’ve never had a 2ww like it.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

*Sensitive post* 

FM - I'm just so sorry this cycle didn't bring better news. I hope more than anything it's just not kicking up enough HCG yet. If this isn't the case however, then I wish you all the very best with your frosties, hun. I really do. Sending hugs & best wishes. 

CatLady - I love that you've stocked up! Heres to hoping they bring you a strong BFP. 

LMC & Sanders - fantastic news for you both! You must be so so pleased!! Bet you'll be resting easy with those results. LMC I can't believe they went & found the other ovary & then for it to go & make all those embies. O.M.G! Brilliant stuff. 

Missl - Not long to go now my lovely! Thinking of you. 

Emailed my coordinator & she confirmed we have 3 perfect frosties waiting for us  I'm delighted. Cramping set in from last night. Boobs still heavy & sore. I'm ashamed to say my pregnant sister came round today & eager to know about my IVF journey she told me she'd got her positive on 5dp5dt. We both giggled at how ridiculous she'd been but after she left it just played on my mind... 
Anyways I've tested with an amazon cheapy & it's a clear positive. No squinting but not strong by any means. Could it still be the trigger do you reckon? It was 12 days ago. I'm tempted to test in the morning & see if it's stronger. Can't believe I've done this to myself. Wth? I haven't said a word to anyone but you lovely lot.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Evening all

FM I was just reading another post about your fluid and the lady went on to have a successful pregnancy after tube removal xx I'll try and find the thread or the user. Found it. Her name is lanee and here's the diary xx https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=399337.msg7565783;topicseen#new does that work?

**sensitive post**

Well, me having the FRER lasted all of a few hours, I have just tested, we have 2 lines. It's quite faded but it's definitely there. I am s8888888 myself. OH is just 3 ft from me and I can't tell him. I sat there shaking. I keep going upstairs to check it's there. Omg this is weird!!


----------



## Choupi15

Omg cat lady this is amazing fingers x for you ....I am so excited for you and the hubs big hugs 🤗 

Omnomnom Just saw your post OMG I am
Excited I really hope it’s a positive ...are you going for a blood test. Fingers x for you 

Exciting news ladies.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

CatLady - I'm so bloody pleased for you! & I hate to say it but I'm so glad I get to share this moment of limbo with somebody, haha.   Ah, I really hope it lasts, I like being PUPO.

Aw, thank you Choupi! I'm still convinced I should wait until perhaps the day before the wedding to take a private FRER. If it's negative, I'll make out I never took one & break the news to DH after the wedding, we can have a little cry & get drunk - which was the original plan. If it's positive I'd love to give him the test as a wedding present, sometime in the evening. Hope it wouldn't overload him with excitement though, it could be a bit much for one day. I'll see how these cheapy tests behave over the next few days anyway.


----------



## missl73

Haha CatLady I knew you would cave!!! This is such exciting news this evening, whispering congratulations to both you and omnom and praying these are sticky ones for you both. Omnom I think your idea of giving the test to your hubby as a wedding present is absolutely gorgeous 🥰 

FM I’m so sorry my darling, I hope you are ok it’s so heartbreaking when you’ve put so much in to the process. It sounds like you have a good plan to move forward though and I feel very optimistic that your time will come. I will be keeping an eye out for you to check on your progress when you cycle again  xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

missl73 yup, such a bad person isn’t it!! I’m so weak. The mr has ordered some sticks from amazon and we’ve agreed to test on Friday 🤣🤣 shhh everyone. I’ll use my other test tomorrow morning. I’ll save some pee. Ha. Classy. 

Om im glad I have someone to go through the limbo as well. 

Anyone know where you go to get a private HCG and progesterone test? I think your clinics will do them as standard but I don’t want to fly all the way to Cyprus for one test 🤣

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I’m still in shock.


----------



## Fm86

Congrats ladies that’s amazing news!


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Apologies for not identifying my earlier posts as sensitive, I've seen some of you doing that so have marked my post sensitive below.

Fm86 - I'm so very sorry to read your update.  Sending hugs and wishing you luck for your next steps xx

Choupi15 - That's brilliant news your AF showed up so that you can get going!  Wishing you the very best of luck for your cycle.

lmcmillan28829 and Sandersing20 - This is fantastic news about your ECs and each getting 14 eggs, that's pretty much an ideal number isn't it?  Brilliant news...and hoping for good fertilisation news for tomorrow!  Everything crossed.

missl73 - I hope you're feeling a bit better, and glad to hear you can take some medication until Friday.  Only 4 sleeps to PUPO for you!

*** Sensitive Post***

CatLadyTTC1 - Haha this is brilliant news!  Whispering congratulations to you!  I also saw the signs of you caving! 🤣  I was just waiting for your post, and knew it would be a BFP.  You can get hCG tests at Babybond (I think £99).  They have a fair few clinics dotted around the country.  Eeeek this is so exciting...!

Omnomnom - Yes that sounds like a lovely idea to give your DH the test as a present!  What a lovely piece of news to share on or around the wedding.  Great news about your frosties too!  And whispering congratulations to you too on your positive test.  It's doubtful it's still the trigger but a word of caution, on my last FET I was testing positive until about 17 days past it...and I tested it out with FRER.  It's hard to know if I might have had a chemical on my last cycle and it was just masked by the trigger, so that may have made it last longer.  I think that everyone is different and the trigger would rarely last that long for everyone, especially not on an internet cheapie!  It's looking good so far for you!!  This is very exciting!

AFM - Sorry for not updating sooner - we are now on our holidays.  So this morning's test went well.  FRER line has progressed a lot since yesterday (6DT5DPT = practically invisible, 7DP5DT = just about photographable and 8DP5DT = viewable from a distance away).  I've done an internet cheapie tonight too using dilute urine, and there is even a faint line on that now (these tests are not very sensitive).  I'm still not getting excited as I will have to see progression up to OTD for that.  Happy with today's test though, and hoping for the same tomorrow.  A few pulling and stretching sensations today, and very mild (not painful) cramps.  Trying to visualise the embryo burying in and feeling welcome.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Woke up & Yesterday wasnt a dream. I still cant get my head around it....
So me & Hubby have been wide awake since 5am so we are sat in bed with a brew watching love island ( Yes we do watch this rubbish haha) 

Aww Catlady & Om this is amazing news I knew you would both test early. ai know i wont be able to wait when my time comes.Your secrets are safe with us.
Fab news about the frosties OM and what a lovely idea to give to hubby for wedding present. When is the big day?
Catlady I told you these twins are coming.... Such exciting news to wake up to.

Missl another day closer. 

Have a lovely time away shootingstar have you gone anywhere nice? 

FM it could still be early I've still got everything crossed for you.

Now to await the the phone call from the babysitter to see how my Embies are doing. It's never ending these anxious waits. I now have 2 weeks off not sure what I'm going to do with myself. 
🦄🦄


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi lmcmillan28829, I imagine it feels like a dream! 12 was my maximum number and I was successful on that cycle. 14 is brilliant.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for good fertilisation news for you! I’m having treatment in Liverpool too. My fertilisation call usually came about 10:30am each time. Yes, definitely two weeks of you trying to keep busy!!  I have come on holiday to the Hafan Y Mor site in Pwllheli. Lovely scenery here and a few days of rest is just what I need after a ridiculously busy few weeks. I’ve worried about the amount of physical work I’ve done with a house move in the past week, but who knows maybe it’s helped keep the blood flowing! 😀 Looking forward to your update later 😀🤞 xx


----------



## Fm86

Morning ladies, I’ve done the official test and I’m out. I’ve emailed the clinic and hoping the next appointment for pre op isn’t too far away. From then I can countdown 12weeks!

Hope everyone has more of a postive day x


----------



## lmcmillan28829

An amazing dream I've felt like a failure the last few weeks thinking my body isn't doing what it should do. So just super happy to have got this far with amazing numbers....
Aww shooting star are you at Liverpool womens?
Yes they have said they hope to call around 10ish. 
Are you local to Liverpool then?
Have an amazing break. Once we know what's happening think we will book a little break away somewhere too.

Just take it easy and rest now and just remember people drink/drugs/move house and dont even know they are pregnant and still carry successfully. 

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning all

FM I am so sorry to read your news. I’m genuinely upset for you. You’ve been such an amazing support person and I hate to see this cycle end this way. If you’re able to please keep in contact. I’ll be sure to hunt you down (in a non stalkerish way) and keep up to date on your progress. Do you have one tube or 2? I’ve seen acupuncture can help xx I hope there’s a cancellation and you’re seen ASAP. Is going private an option? 

Lmc I bet it feels like a dream. Thank goodness they went on the search for your ovary. As far as I’m aware ovaries are floating little organs and sometimes do like to tuck themselves away but a swollen one with lots of big follies on shouldn’t be that difficult to find. We went with icsi the first cycle back in the day because of a sub standard sample and last time we had icsi buy ultimately my eggs were too immature. This cycle we had ISMI Whixh is performed as standard in Cyprus. I’ve no idea if that made any difference. The Mr has always had good swimmers. Who knows if twins or quads 🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m happy with one beautiful baby that’s fit and healthy and doesn’t upset mumma too much along the way. 

Missl another day closer. Hope you’re getting some relief from the weather and/or any hay fever medication. Not long now, just the few days. How many are you having put back? 

Choupi I hope AF is easing for you. Do you have dates for everything booked now? 

Shooting nice to see your positive update today. I hope you’re having a fabulous holiday. Just the change of scenery can do you good and it certainly sounds like you have some amazing scenes to look at. I think that we might have a look at a weekend away when we’ve got the bloods sorted. If everything is going to plan this weekend I’ll be calling my parents to tell them the news. Advising them that we shall have a blood test on Monday which will tell us more. 

Sands I hope you’re recovering well from the EC. Looking forward to the update from you as well. 

Om I hope you’re not too in limbo like me! 

*sp*

AFM I’ve been up 6 times during the night having a wee. So can’t really say I’m getting a lot of rest. OH still has no clue and still talking to the embies every morning and wishing them a good night. I have cramps this morning which I think are stronger than before but I could be imagining them as well. Since the cetrotide injection incident I appear to have got better and no more huge bruises. I think taking it in the evening has helped. Due to the whole bathroom situation I am unable to test first think. I might do that tomorrow or I might test this afternoon. I’m going to Tesco later so might accidentally pick up a test in there haha. Still feeling surreal and still not sure what way this is going to go. Unsure if I am officially pregnant or not or something! 

Hi eoe I hope I haven’t missed anyone XX


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww FM. I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and sending lots of love. All here if you need us xx


----------



## missl73

FM - I’m so sorry, as CatLady says you’ve been such a support I wish you could have had a better outcome. You’ll get there xxx 

Shootingstar - great to see your progression is coming along nicely feeling very hopeful for you. This seems to be a lucky board 🤞🏼

CatLady - needing to wee a lot is a promising sign along with your test. I had that on my BFP and couldn’t stay awake past 7pm! I’m feeling ok, clinic said I can take Beconase as long as I stop after transfer so that’s a relief. I’ll only be having 1 put back as I’m only just turned 32 last month so I have a bit of time on my side. 

LMC - I’m so happy for you it’s such a wonderful turnaround it’s always so lovely to see stories like yours! Good luck for your call this morning I hope you’re managing to stay distracted as I know the wait is agonising. 

Sandersing - I hope you and DH are recovering well and everything crossed for your call this morning xxxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So just had the call. They managed to inject 10 and 5 have made it. Cant believe it. Still early days and all could change but I'm another step closer. They have pre booked trf for Sat at 10.30 xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo lmc. That’s brilliant. All it takes is just the one. Hope they continue to divide and conquer 

Missl Glad you’ve got some light relief. I’ve been going to the toilet every night about 2/3 times but last night was a record. 

Afm the mr has put the ***** up me. I’ve researched and maybe I took the test far too early? I had the trigger injection on Tuesday  2 weeks ago. 10,000 of chrominon. Maybe there’s HCG still in my system? I dont even know what to think anymore. Got the cramps and back ache.


----------



## Sandersing20

Morning everyone

FM, I am so sorry and I hope you are taking care of yourself. 

Catlady, I don't think the trigger will be in your system as it was this day two weeks ago. My clinic would have you test two weeks from EC which is probably Thursday for you so I am cautiously optimistic for you! 

Omnon, giving your DH the test on your wedding day is the sweetest thing I have ever heard. 

Lmc, I am delighted you have so many more eggs and not to mention the fertilisation. Excellent news! 

Missl, Not long to go now!

Choupi, since AF is here when do you think your EC will end up being?

AFM - I got the call this morning and out of 9 mature eggs 8 fertilised. I am thrilled. DH is tender but back at work today and recovering well. He has antibiotics to take and painkillers but he hasn't needed the painkillers so far. We also have enough sperm retrieved for another cycle. They sent off a small sample to be tested for dna fragmentation so that they can check the theory that testicular sperm has less. Next update will be Thursday. Transfer booked for Saturday 11am. Lmc - we are so the same. Lovely to have you and Missl to share the 2ww with!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning sand!! Woohoo excellent news that you have enough sperm for another round as a banker and excellent news about your eggs and fertilisation. Exciting for you both. 

EC was Thursday  2 weeks ago. I now have all AF symptoms. Cramps and stressed. I’m unsure wtf to do! I don’t know if we’re pregnant or not. I’ve no idea what is happening. In the morning I don’t need the bathroom as much as I do overnight. I might go and have a lay down to see if that makes any difference. Maybe  if it is a chemical it shows something? I thought after yesterday I wouldn’t worry as much but I think I am worse. Might go to the shop and buy more FRER or I might just lay down and cry. Why does it have to be so hard?


----------



## missl73

Yay LMC - wonderful news you have 5 beautiful embryos growing away. Next update on Thursday I assume? Hold tight, I have everything crossed. 

Sandersing - fab news too, glad DH is doing well and TESE sperm looks good. Great that you have more (should you need it hopefully not) and that they are testing it so you’ll know if is better quality. Fingers crossed for you! Can’t wait to share my 2ww with you. 

CatLady - stay strong you can do this. It is totally outside of your control now, your job is to be the number one cheerleader for your little embryos you have to believe in them. I can promise you having miscarried last time, preparing for the worst does not make it any less upsetting if it happens, so you might as well enjoy this time and be happy - it’s good for you and your embryos. You can do this!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl you’re right. I really want to enjoy this but I don’t know what I’m supposed to feel haha. I thought getting a positive would be better than a negative but a negative means that I know where I stand. Oh gawd why is it so impossible?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Sand amazing news re Hubbys sperm and wow I'm so happy so many fertilised for you. It's going to be a long week for us. But so glad i have you guys.

Catlady follow your gut do whatever your gut is telling you if that means going out buying 50 test then do it. 
We were picked to go through this for a reason and that reason is we a super strong and tough cookies. Stick whitney Houston I didnt know my own strength on then look it that mirror and tell yourself you've got this!!! 
We are with you every step of the way. 

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Bless you lmc. I’m trying to be strong but I think I’m going mad. I don’t know what I want. I think I’m going to have a bit of lunch and then have a little lay down. 

How is eoe atm? I’m hoping you’re all good xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I'm really sorry to hear that, FM. Thank you for your insight & support thus far, all the news both good & bad can feel invaluable to someone like me, who knows diddly about IVF. As the others have mentioned, I would love to still follow your progress in the future, if you feel ok enough to share of course. Till then, all the best my lovely. 

Excellent news Sanders & LMC  glad to hear you're both recovering nicely. Look forward to your updates! It's great you're sharing your transfer dates & so closely with missl too! I found that to be really reassuring. Fingers tightly crossed for you all. 

My first test was about 3pm yesterday. I've taken another test this morning & about 20 mins ago. Neither is any darker than the first, just kind of sitting there, obvious but faint. My crappy cheap tests don't fill me with confidence & my thoughts on it are all over the place. I really hope I haven't caught the end of the trigger. Though I say this & everything I've read so far has suggested that if you take Buserelin rather than an HCG trigger, it's because they didn't want you to get OHSS & I had quite a few follies. Does anyone know if Buserelin has HCG? Or is it a complete alternative. One thing I have noticed is FMU never ever works for me. It didn't all the time I used ovulation sticks & the stretch of time before my MC. Always stronger in the evenings. I'd nearly miss my surge every time because of this pressure to use FMU. Atm, still having mild cramps, sore boobs & feel like I'm wetting myself every now & then. Delightful! I won't test now until Thursday evening before we leave for Heathrow. I'll keep you updated.

Sounds like we're still in limbo CatLady. I'm sorry if I encouraged you, haha. Rest up lots & coo at the embies. Wouldn't mind making me lunch & posting it over, would you?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Afternoon. 

So I’ve just tested with some very diluted pee and I can see a faint line. But after I wiped there was a bit of
Spotting. I think I can’t do this on my own anymore so when the tests arrive from amazon I think I’m gonna test with the mr. Sod any plans I had in my head. I need him around with this. Gonna try and stock up on tinkle. I feel sick sigh how this is going. I’ve come to lay down on the bed and see what that beings.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Just remember spotting is normal for implantation. you also have 3 embryos so if 1 of them hasnt stuck you will also get the bleed from that. You've got this. Test with the Mr. Sending lots of love your way xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh lmc you’re such a little rainbow. I need to stop obsessing. I just don’t know how to do that. I was 100% convinced it was going to be negative I mean my Pee was practically water it was that clear. I’ve now started to pee which means the rest of today is spent on the loo. My pmt and cramps have nearly gone just the back aches. Feeling sick with worry. 

Update, amazon has delivered. We’ve tested and both agree there’s a second line. Unfortunately I have brown spotting. I’m not good now. We’re gonna wait until Friday to test again. That’s a long way off. I feel so sick.


----------



## Choupi15

CatLady hang in there the 2ww is defo a pain but on the bright side you got a positive 

i agree with LMC it can be implantation blood which is usually brownish color 

Be strong i know its easier said but i have a good feeling for you


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Not sure if you can see this?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I can see that second line straight away 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Choupi15

Omg I can see the second line ...woohooo


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Fm86 - I'm so sorry to read that things didn't turn around for OTD.  But it sounds like you are doing exactly the right thing in getting next steps sorted out and looking forward.  I've everything crossed for you for your next cycle xx

Choupi15 - I hope you are doing OK so far with your injections!  Hoping that this cycle goes well for you.

lmcmillan28829 - This is brilliant news about your embryos!  Congratulations!  This is definitely a step closer.  Wishing you luck for the coming days.  Yes, I'm at the Women's although not local to Liverpool, so I have an hour journey each way when I have to go.  I'm glad they were able to call you early with your news!  Thank you - we are really enjoying the rest at the moment.  It's been all go for the past few weeks.  And also thanks for the words of reassurance, you are right - and sometimes in this journey it just seems impossible that people can do all of that and still carry!!  I feel sometimes that sneezing will affect it, although I know how ridiculous it sounds 

missl73 - One day closer for you!  Three days to go! 

Sandersing20 - Brilliant news for you too with your embryos - congratulations!  Wishing you the best of luck for the coming days and update on Thursday!

** Sensitive Post **

CatLadyTTC1 - It sounds like you are really going through it at the moment.  I hope that this reassures you - my test looked exactly like that two days ago (if not, yours is a little darker)...and you are two days behind me.  You are doing absolutely the right thing by waiting until Friday to test again.  I'm glad you've got your Mr. in on this because there is no need for you to go through this alone.  But please rest assured that your line is absolutely a fine intensity for the stage you are at, and by Friday that could well be almost as dark as the control line.  It's very hard not to get obsessed by all of this and I have been here many times.  And another thing which happens - logic tends to go completely out of the window, so think of only the facts.  You have a positive test which looks good for 7DP5DT, you have been peeing a LOT (this is a super sign) and you are having occasional cramping.  All is looking good!  I imagine with three embryos implanting, there are going to be a few tiny blood vessels breaking.  I bet that is a sign of the implantation.  Sending lots of positive thoughts to you!  Thank you for your wishes too, we are having a great relaxing holiday - much needed!!

Omnomnom - I don't think that you are catching the end of your trigger.  I don't think that Buserelin is the same as hCG although I'm not sure if that would show up on a pregnancy test.  There has to be some similarity to hCG for it to work in the same way I imagine...  But I'd use FRER if I were you.  The cheap internet sticks are really rubbish!  Which ones are you using?  Avoid Casanovum as they do tend to give false positives.  One Step are better but they are not sensitive at all (regardless of what they claim!).  FMU doesn't work for me either.  I always use SMU for everything, and for OPKs too!  My 'theory' is that hCG breaks down while it is in the bladder all night but SMU is a much fresher sample!   Sore boobs is a great sign.  I hope your next test goes well!

AFM - So I had a bit of a wobble this morning.  As calm as I'm trying to remain about all of this, the rollercoaster got me again.  I tested this morning with SMU (same as Omnomnom, I always use SMU).  The line took what seemed like ages to come up and it looked so much fainter than yesterday's test.  Urine was slightly more dilute than yesterday, but obviously my 'non-logic 2WW early tester brain' dismissed this completely and I went into panic mode.  I spent an hour or more Googling 'FRER progression' amongst loads of other things before deciding to just do another test in case the FRER itself was just a dud.  The line on this test seemed to come up quicker and darken quicker.  It's definitely darker than yesterdays test.  I also left the three tests for a while to dry, and about an hour later, did a 'blind' experiment where I shuffled them up and tried to pick out the darkest test.  Luckily, the one I picked was the latest (third morning urine), and now they have all had time to dry properly, today's both look darker than yesterday's.  Strangely, all three internet tests I've done over the past two days are all pretty much negative!  So this just shows how rubbish they are.  I've included a picture of yesterday's test and the second test I did today.  Cramping on and off today, and still have some backache.  Nothing else to report.  Two days until OTD xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Wow Shooting & Catlady, both tests look positive for sure. Cautious congratulations. I am very excited! 

I am finding this wait horrendous... I am way more nervous this time and I just cannot concentrate. Roll on Saturday. Lmc are you coping better than me? Oh and to answer your question I am doing IMSI which is ICSI except magnified massively. 

Omnom, good luck to holding out until tomorrow x


----------



## Choupi15

shootingstar these tests look super promising omg excited  wow love these good luck and rest well 

As for me i am still waiting for NHS to get back tome for my scan i been told for Long protocol i need to down regs day  21 so i still have time but still very frustrated for them not getting back to me yet , only got an email. Argggg  i am just trying to remain calm hehe 

But looking at these positives making me wanna start tooooooo


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all. 

On bed rest and only woke up 30 minutes ago. Thanks everyone for your positive words. 

Choupi waiting is the hardest thing. I’m sure they’ll let you know ASAP.

Sand and lmc I hope you’re both well. Hope those little embies are developing nicely for you both. When do you get your next update? 

Missl how are you? Not long now at all for you xx enjoy your last hay fever free days xx 

Om hope you’re doing ok and getting set for your wedding xx 

Shooting you sound like where I am. I’m analysing everything. Apart from I can’t pee on a stick anymore. I’m over that. I think I’ll test on Friday and Saturday. Blood test Monday and then waiting around for those results. I’ve still no idea where the heck I can get the bloods done. I’ve contacted the local private hospital here and no answer yet. 

Afm 

I’m in bed rest, whether this does anything I do not know. I have almost black spotting still when I wipe (sorry the tmi there) other than that no fresh blood. I don’t know if I’m tired from all the worrying or what. I’ve still got back ache and some cramps. My elastic band belly feeling is back. Can I please sleep through the next 2 weeks?! I think once I know there’s a bubba or 3 in there or not then I’ll relax and can start planning. This not knowing but is the torture. Hope I’m not putting you gals off on this 2ww.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning everyone,

Shootingstar that's a strong second line. Wahoo. Fingers crossed it keeps on getting darker. They are lovely at Liverpool i was so happy with them on Monday after all the drama from the Wrightington clinic. How long are you away for?

MissL hope you are doing well. Its nearly Friday.

Sand I'm going insane here!!! Although I just keep thinking every day is a bonus as I didnt expect the results I got. I went in thinking I was going to get 0-1 eggs and my chances where slim to non. I'm just super grateful for everything else and every day I get closer. They told me I wouldn't get an update unless things changed dramatically so I assume unless I hear from them I just turn up on Sat. I'm actually dreading the phone ringing. My clinic signed me off for two week so it's even worse I cant keep busy. Mother in law has come round to do my cleaning 😂😂 and my Mum is calling round later with food and to keep me entertained. Spoilt.com.

Om how are you are you all packed?
Hope you are super excited for the wedding.

Aww choupi it's so annoying when they take forever to get back to you. 5 mins feels like 5 days!!

FM86 if you are checking in just a little note to say I am thinking of you lots and hope you are ok. 

Aww Catlady hope your Ok. I don't know how they expect anyone to be calm and stress free throughout any of this process it is pure torture and hits you hard. Stay in bed watch lots of movies (funny ones) Get some games on your phone to distract you. If only they could sedate us for two weeks they we wake up and know the answer!!! 

🦄🦄


----------



## missl73

CatLady & Shooting - I can definitely see those lines and good progression there Shooting. I hope you're not driving yourselves too crazy with worry. CatLady, take it easy and look after yourself, I know it's hard but you've given this everything you can so now it's now all down to the genetics of those little embryos and you just need to trust your body will do the right thing. Big hugs. 

Sandersing and LMC - only one more sleep until your next update call. Keeping everything crossed for your both, I hope you're managing to keep busy. Positive thoughts!! 

Choupi - do you need to wait until Day 21 before you can start your down regulation? I know it can feel on long protocol like the time is dragging but once you start it goes by pretty fast! 

Om - how long until your wedding it must be any day now? Can't wait to hear all about it! 

AFM - I've been working like a madwoman this week doing 12 hour days every day. I am off for dinner with a friend tonight where I will have (hopefully) my last glass of wine for a very long time. Only 2 sleeps to go xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! 

Still thinking of you, FM. Hope you're taking it easy my lovely  

*Sensitive* - Symptoms haven't changed at all, still cramping lightly, leaking occasionally & feeling sore up top. 7dp5dt & I couldn't resist using one more of these crap ones (one step) before I use a FRER tomorrow. Hope you can see it once I upload it... So far it seems to be getting stronger. I'm just so nervous what with it being quite early. I've got another FRER & CB in the suitcase ready for the 3rd. Please, please, please stick, I'd love to surprise hubby!   

Shootingstar & Catlady, they look like awesome lines!!  Clear as anything. I wonder if you're as nervous as me... it doesn't seem real. Hope you're both resting lots! I know being without answers can't be easy CatLady but I'm sure like the others have said, that the little brown/black bleed could be literally anything. Clearing out & making room for gorgeous babies, no doubt. How's DH feeling about it all? Star, like you, I did some mild research & I don't think Buserelin would give me a false positive either. Doesn't seem to be set up quite like the HCG triggers. Thanks for the reassurance  I really needed it! I think your cheapy tests are acting a little like mine. Confusing at times, but everyone on google seems to be convinced that line colour intensity simply fluctuates where they're a bit rubbish. Good to have someone who can't use FMU either. It got me so down in the past as I'd always question the results. Not long to OTD!! Sounding really good so far, hun. 

One more full day missl & then you'll be joining us as PUPO & then hopefully (fingers super, mega crossed) uploading your 'pee on a stick' for us all to admire, haha. Hope you have a lovely evening & enjoy the wine. Week till the wedding, aaaah! 

LMC/Sanders - Super excited for the wedding, thank you. Not packed in the slightest & I'm out with a friend tonight so, whoops. I've got to drop the boys to the cattery tomorrow & I'm dreading it. I wish I was brave, haha. Nails & hair are done at least, feeling very pampered. Ah, it's so lovely that your family all pitch in to help, that's really lovely. Those 5 days felt like the longest so I definitely feel for you & Sanders at the moment. I'm sure after such great EC results though that it's only going to get better! Eeeek. Exciting stuff for you both. Look forward to the updates over the weekend.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

To follow the last post


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

missl73 - Thank you for the reassurance!  It's so hard not to get bitten by the craziness that is early testing   I hope you manage to avoid it after you are PUPO on Friday - only two sleeps to go!  How are you feeling about it?  I imagine you are really excited?  I hope you enjoy your dinner and wine this evening!

lmcmillan28829 - Thank you - I really hope so too.  This is such a hard process.  Yes, they are all lovely at Liverpool.  I'm glad you find the same and are happy there.  I'm only away until Friday, and we think we might stop at the beach on the way home to make the holiday a little longer   I hope things go well for you over the next days, not too long now until ET!  If you have your time for ET on Saturday, it will be a case of just turning up   Everything crossed for you!  Your mother in law sounds ace!

CatLadyTTC1 - Glad to hear you are resting today and have stopped POAS.  My OTD is Thursday so your result on Saturday should be pretty official, and some clinics get you to test at 9DP5DT anyway, ours is 11DP5DT.  Try Babybond for bloods, they are usually very good and have lots of offices around the UK.  I hope you are feeling OK, I know how hard this is and we are both going through the same.  I just can't put my mind at rest either.

Choupi15 - Thank you!  I'm hoping the rest does me good.  I hope that they don't take too long to call you back, the waiting is horrendous with this process.  I'm sure you will hear back soon.  Not to long for you now 

Sandersing20 - Thank you.  It's nerve wracking and hard to not get excited, but important not to.  I hope that Saturday comes quickly for you - not too long now until you are PUPO!  I hope the coming days with updates go well!

Omnomnom - That's a really good line on a One Step.  How many embryos did you transfer - was one already hatching?  I'm sure you will get that OTD BFP to share with your new DH!   Wishing you all the very best for the coming days for you on all fronts! xx

** SP **

AFM - Another panic this morning.  I'm not going to write it all out because it was EXACTLY what happened yesterday.  Although the line today is not really noticeably darker than yesterday's even after drying (maybe just very slightly).  I'm obviously worried about this now that I've had time to get used to the BFP.  I hope that it lasts.  Tomorrow's (OTD) test will almost certainly be positive (I'm using a digital).  But what I'm worried about is whether it will last beyond OTD.  The internet cheapie tests are still showing an incredibly faint line (almost invisible).  I think the progression is too slow xx


----------



## Fm86

Congratulations ladies good news all round!!

I was wondering....what clinics did you all use abroad? Wanted to see if there was any place who might be able to clip my hydrosalphinx sooner...!

Lol I’m still here reading your wonderful postive stories...!!! Loving everyone’s journey and so glad it’s working out 😊


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

FM I think serum (want to say in Greece) does quite a few procedures especially the scratch so they might be able to help you? I’d post on the Greek board xx

I’ll be back later just going back to sleep 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Shootingstar - It's lovely to hear you think so. It can feel quite daunting when the tests fluctuate so I know what you mean. Day's 5 & 6's tests were identical, no progress which was upsetting. I haven't shown anyone yet so your second opinion was really appreciated. We had 1 expanding blastocyst transferred on day 5. Ah honestly, sharing that with him would be the best feeling ever & to finally have him on board & worrying along with me rather than looking at him like I wanna burst, ha. I feel exactly the same as you hun about whether it will stick. Trying so hard to keep positive! It's really hard sometimes. Got everything crossed for us. Your tests looked really good though so I'm confident. 

FM - So happy you're gonna stick around  - We went with Reprofit, Brno. I wish I knew if they would do that for you but I wouldn't have a scoob, sadly. They were brilliant for me though & I'd recommend them.

CatLady - Good to hear you're resting! All this sleep sounds promising...


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Omnomnom - No worries!  The line really does look good for 7DP5DT.  I'm at 10DP5DT and still don't have a photographable line on a One Step which is very worrying.  When is your OTD?  Mine is tomorrow and it feels very weird knowing it will be positive but unsure of whether it's "real" because of the progression worry.

CatLadyTTC1 - I hope you had a good rest today and are feeling a bit better now.  I hope that the spotting has eased off for you.

Fm86 - I have heard loads of good stories about Serum in Greece.  I can't recommend them because I have no personal experience but as CatLadyTTC1 says, it may be worth looking into them?

** SP **

AFM - Feeling a bit down tonight because almost every story I read online about FRER progression worries ends badly!  My fourth morning urine seems to be the best for me to use at the moment as SMU doesn't seem as strong.  I've posted a picture of my 8DP5DT, 9DP5DT and 10DP5DT tests from top to bottom (8DP was done using SMU and 9 / 10 DP were both done using fourth morning urine).  I've just looked at my One Step tests from the past two days which did seem to turn positive at first, and now none of them look like they even have a line after they have dried!  OTD is tomorrow.  I have one FRER left, a few One Step tests and a CB Digital xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

Hope everyone is well

Fm how lovely of you to pop in and wish us all well xx you’re a star. I hope you’re oknand definitely look forward to your updates regarding your surgery abroad. Is there any chance you could pay privately? I don’t know the cost but for my recent hysteroscopy I paid 1600 for the gynaecologist, 1500 for the consultant, nurses, bed and operating room plus recovery. I think we then paid about 300 lab fees for the polyp to be investigated?! 

Shooting you look like you are a testing diva. Try not to obsess as easy as that is to say! I googled so much on Tuesday when I had my complete meltdown that that really didn’t help me. Yesterday I was so much better as I let nature become nature without obsessing about the test results. I’m sure staying in bed yesterday helped ease my mind. Good luck with your otd today. I’m sure it will be positive. Looking forward to seeing all about it. I only have a blood otd not a hpt one. Today is now 9 days past 5 day transfer for me 

Om your test results look great. Have a safe trip over to Vegas and best of luck testing out there and of course have a wonderful wedding day! Hope leaving your boys at the cattery wasn’t to stressful 

Lmc our little unicorn, how are you? I’m hoping you don’t hear from the clinic but if you do it’s all positive news. 

Missl enjoy your last taste of freedom for the next year x I miss wine quite a bit tbh but not that I want to go back to having some at all. Rather stay pupo x

Sand I hope you have a positive update today

Choupi hope you’ve heard from the clinic 

Afm I stayed hidden in bed yesterday. Downloaded candy crush haha and the mr got me some magazines which I’ve now read. My plan is to stay in bed again today ready to face tomorrow whatever the hpt brings. Over night I haven’t had any spotting of any description which I can only presume is good. I still can’t lap on my belly for long without cramps flaring up so sleep is not that comfortable. We’ve decided to do the test tomorrow and call my gp for advice. They might refer me to the epu If positive or be able to offer some other advice. That’s only if it’s a clear positive. If not then I will test over the weekend to Monday and then get my beta hcg done either online or travel somewhere! Might be London at this rate. Can’t find anywhere near me. Nothing. 

Hi eoe or to those I’ve missed. 

Far too early to be awake so gonna try for more sleep xx looking forward to your updates during the day xx


----------



## missl73

LMC and Sandersing - good luck with your calls this morning, I hope you both get the news you are hoping for I will be checking the board all day to hear your updates! One step closer today! 

FM - I’m afraid I have only had treatment in the UK but I wish you the very best with this next step - you deserve it!! 

Omnom - safe travels and happy wedding day 🥰

Shooting - I can definitely see the progression on those FRER pictures, so much can influence how dark they are including how much you’ve had to eat or drink that day so I don’t think you should place to much emphasis on it - they are darker with each day which is the main thing. Are you planning on getting a blood beta? Taken 48 hours apart they are the only really reliable way to know what’s happening so are the logical next step as more POAS is probably not going to tell you much more. I think you have lots to feel hopeful for. 

CatLady - good luck with your next hpt. As I said above blood betas are the most reliable way to know what’s what. Your EPU very likely won’t see you until you are at least 6 weeks. Nothing will really show on a scan until then anyway. It sounds like you’ve managed to get yourself to a better place which is great because you have more weeks of waiting ahead, but I know you can do it - you’re a super strong lady! 

Choupi - I hope your clinic finally got back to you!! 

AFM - had a lovely night out with my bestie last night. One more 12-hour work day left for this week and I will take it easy tomorrow as I am exhausted. I’m very much looking forward to being PUPO again. I didn’t test early last time and I won’t be again this time I like the bubble - it’s funny it’s the only time during all of this that I’m not impatient which is not like me at all. Everyone told me a FET would be fast, it certainly hasn’t felt like it to me!! Happy Thursday everyone nearly through this roller coaster week xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

A quick update from me as I'm about to go out for the day and will catch up with everyone properly later.

The conundrum continues.  My SMU CB Digital (with weeks) from this morning says NOT PREGNANT.  However, my FRER shows a slightly darker line.  I have no idea what this means as to be honest, the lines on the FRER look too dark for a CB Digital to say not pregnant.  I've attached the FRER progression.  I know there isn't much difference between today and yesterday, but there is a definite difference between today and the other day.  Who knows.

Sending good luck wishes to everyone with stuff happening today, will catch up later xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey missl thank you. I think the EPU will see me if only to take bloods or the GP will because 20 years ago I had an ectopic and I’ve had 2 miscarriages in the past. I know they won’t scan me which is fine. Beta HCG and progesterone would be fabulous. Then I’ll get more tests for blood and that should reassure me a little bit. I know the next 3 weeks ish are going to be long and hard but I’ll try and keep positive. We have more brown smears this morning. This is all apparently normal but doesn’t stop you worrying eh. 

Shooting, good luck. I don’t know about the sensitivity of the digital tests I can see the FRER is progressing. Can you get a beta done somewhere or will your clinic? 

Hi eoe, good luck to those expecting news.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good morning everyone 

This waiting game is rubbish. I've tried to lie in as long as possible to make the day go quicker. This is as far as I've got!!!
Its glorious here so I'm going to go and have breckie in the garden and try and read a book one that isn't IVF related for once.

Haha Catlady I have candy crush on my phone for when I'm on my breaks on nights to keep me awake. I've completed about 200 levels in the last few days.
No phone call but it is still early.
Stay in bed and rest because when these twins come along your going to need all your energy 😁

Shooting star that line is defo a lot stronger today.
Did you receive another phone call from Liverpool on day 3? 
I've heard the digital ones aren't good at picking up first response are suppose to be fab.
Have a lovely day out.

Om safe Travels Enjoy Vegas and have the best wedding day xx

Sand any news yet? I'm impatient for you.

MissL tomorrow is the day. Glad you had a lovely night out with your friend.

xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Fm, so lovely to see you back. I hope you are doing well. I don't have any experience of abroad but it will be my next step if this doesn't work.

Lmc, your clinic won't call you if it is good news, right? God isn't this terrifying. 

Catlady, when I went to get Betas done I googled where to get it and it was a private clinic in the centre of London that was good. It also wasn't expensive. I know you are not here but I would expect there would be a few clinics around. And you always have the back up of EPU given your history. They take us pretty seriously there thankfully. 

Shooting, I would always go with FRER. I had a negative test a day before I was actually pregnant and then when AF still didn't arrive and I suspected I was preg I did another cheapy One Step and it had a barely recognisable line. I was 3 days past OTD at that stage. trust FRER above the others. They look like an obvious line to me.

AFM - I got a call and 7 out the 8 that were fertilised have made it to embryo stage and all bar one are of 'good quality'. They mentioned 6 cell, 9 cell and grades 1 and 2. I can't remember the details. I am not entering the risky stage where before they tend to drop off at this stage. I am visualising them dividing and multiplying. Anything to keep me sane. Next update will be at transfer stage at 11am Saturday. Unless there is bad news in which case they will call by 8.30am. 

Missl, this time tomorrow you will be en route! Omnom, you must be climbing the walls having the wedding and an announcement?? Ahh I am excited for you!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Just a very quick self-indulged update. I've attached the FRER from 5 minutes ago. 

Currently packing quite frantically. Picked the wedding dress up in its big, fancy box & hoping more than anything it's definitely mine   Can you imagine! Can't wait to get out there now. Eeeek!

Thank you, everyone, for all the good luck & well wishes you've sent. Means so much! I promise I'll keep reading all the messages in the background, I've just got to keep moving. 

Catch up with you lovely ladies soon 

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

That is brilliant news om. Looks like a lovely test. Now go get married! 

Lmc this waiting game is utterly pants. I’m soooo over it. If not waiting for scans it’s drugs or bloods or phone calls etc. So painful! 

Sand that’s brilliant news about your embies. I don’t know what the grading and cells etc are! It’s all so confusing for me. I’m just hopeful they pick the right ones to go back and they stick. There’s no where here that does bloods. I live near Cromer, if you can google and find a clinic then you’re a better person than me. I can’t even find an ultrasound direct that will do bloods. I’m going to stick with the GP plan. I think they’ll help me out. I think I can go to the EPU on my own, not sure if I need a referral but I’m sure my GP will. He’s generally been quite supportive. 

Shooting I hope you’re ok. I would speak to the clinic. 

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## missl73

Shooting - as others have said FRER is a lot more sensitive than the CB digital. You're 11dp today right? When is your OTD so you can speak to the clinic? Do they offer betas as standard?

CatLady - I'm sure with a history of MC your GP will be happy to do bloods that's a good idea. If you are only getting dark brown spotting that's old blood so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and your embryos are doing fine. 

LMC - all the waiting is torture! I hope you've found a good book to keep your mind off things. I recommend both of Sally Rooney's Normal People & Conversations with Friends if you're still looking for something. 

Sandersing - such wonderful news I'm so delighted. 1 & 2 grades are fab that's exactly what you want to see. Mine were all grade 1s and they all became blasts. It suggests great egg quality o all the things you've been doing are worth it. I'm sure you're going to see a better rate from day 3 - 5 than previous cycles with the TESE sperm. 

Omnom - that's a wonderful clear dark line!! Your hubby-to-be is going to be so excited when you tell him I bet you can't wait to break the news. 

The clinic still haven't called me to tell me what time my transfer will be. Story of my life sitting by the phone waiting for them to call!!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Om that is 1 strong 2nd line wahoooo!!! Happy packing.

So I've got up, sat in the garden, read two chapters of a book (couldnt tell you what it was about) I just stirred at the pages. Made breakfast. Had a shower, put some clothes on. Played candy crush, been to morrisons for a salad box and I've gave in and rang the clinic literally on edge here today. The lovely lady on the phone said they dont usually call on day 3 unless they want you to come in for a early transfer or if there is something wrong with your eggs. She said the next call would be early Sat morn for an update before our appt. TORTURE.
She sent a request through for a call back to put my mind at rest or before I combust!! 

Amazing news Sand you must be thrilled.
Saturday cant come quick enough. I've never wished my life away so much.

When will you go to your GP Catlady? Yep your right this wait us utter ****. 
How this helps anyone conceive a baby is beyond me it's just stress upon stress. 
With my condition if I am lucky enough to get to transfer and they stick I'm not going to rest at all. I'm classed as high risk the only saving grace is I will be monitored alot more. I'm high risk for ectopic, miscarriage, still birth and premature labour. Ill be grey and a nervous wreck before a baby finally arrives!

Hope everyone else is good and hope you've got this glorious sunshine x


----------



## missl73

I feel for you LMC I was climbing the walls waiting for my calls. It sounds like no news is good news so it looks very promising you will have at least one blast to transfer on Saturday. 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

I finally got my call from the clinic, transfer is at 2pm tomorrow. Had a lovely chat with the embryologist, we’re going to transfer my 5AA first (that’s the highest possible grade you can get as it’s already hatching). I told her I was a bit nervous because I miscarried a 5AA last time at 10 weeks but she said I would have to be very unlucky for that to happen again and said she even thinks we probably have a sibling amongst the 3 frosties we’ll have remaining so that’s made me feel loads better. Once transferred my clinics success rate is 65% for women my age with an embryo like this so I’m feeling cautiously optimistic. Eeek this time tomorrow I will be PUPO!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So lovely embryologyst has just called. That hospital is just amazing not sure why I didn't start my whole process there!
So out of the 5:
4 embryos have split to the 6-8 cells as they would expect
The 5th one is struggling behind, it could be being lazy and enjoying this sunshine (like me) or it could be the end of it.
2 are high quality and 2 are medium quality

They will check then again on Sat am if there are problems they will call us if not we need to just turn up at our appt.

Feeling slightly relieved but again it can all change by Sat.

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Woohoo lmc that’s great news from the embryologist. I love how you’ve tried to keep yourself occupied. It doesn’t really work that well does it? I’ve bored myself with everything now 🤣 trying to binge watch Netflix. Have made dinner which took some time away. I’m sure you’ll be very well looked after throughout your pregnancy my lovely. I’m going to test tomorrow and depending on the result I’ll call the GP. If it’s a clear positive then away we go, if it’s not then I’ll order a test online and then that will definitely confirm or whatever. I go from being positive to negative in literally 00000000000000.1 seconds. Not long to go until the embie goes home. 

Omg missl AMAZING. how exciting for you both. Good luck tomorrow looking forward to your update. 

Sands really hopeful for you both. Sounding so positive. 

Hi eoe, hope all ok with you.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Yey MissL me and & Sand will only be a few hours behind you.
How are you feeling? Oh I was climbing the walls today.


Catlady it's been the longest day. hubby has taken the day off tomorrow to keep me occupied as I feel its going to be a long day. Hope your feeling ok and have had a rested day.

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Aww that’s lovely of your hub to take time off. Make the most of the day and do something amazing. I’ve still got to debate when I am testing tomorrow. I guess when I wake up. Despite that i wake 2/3 times a night

No bleeding this evening. Sleeping to happen now mind. 

Have a great night everyone xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

lmcmillan28829 - This is brilliant news about your embryos!  Great that you got a day 3 update - I never did unless I asked!  Everything crossed for the coming days for you!

missl73 - Glad to hear you have your time for transfer tomorrow.  Wishing you all the best for it!  This all sounds very positive with the grading.  One more day to PUPO for you!!  I'm not confident about the CB Digital result because although I know they are not as sensitive, for me to have had a positive FRER for six days on the run to get a BFN on a digital means one of two things, either the digital is not working properly or my levels are not doubling as they should.  Even if they started out at 6 mIU on 6DP5DT, they would (if a normal pregnancy) be at least 12 on 8DP, 24 on 10DP and higher than 25 on 11DP, which is today (and I think they more like triple every 48 hours in the early days).  I just don't think this is progressing as it should but I would love to be proved wrong!  Thank you for your words of encouragement though!

Omnomnom - Congratulations on your lovely line!  Now to go and enjoy yourself.  Wishing you the very best for your wedding!   Go and enjoy! xx

Sandersing20 - Thank you for your encouragement too.  I may just pop and get a blood test done and know for sure then!  Fantastic news about your update on your embryos!  Everything crossed for you over the coming days!

AFM - Nothing much to report here.  The shops here are not well stocked with good brand pregnancy tests but I did get hold of another digital test (Clearblue with weeks) which I will do tomorrow.  I don't have any FRERs left.  I think I'm just going to have to wait.  OTD is today and I haven't get called the clinic.  i will ring them tomorrow and let them know what's going on.  I'm going to try and find somewhere to get a hCG test done to tell me once and for all.  All I know is that the CB Digital with weeks indicator has a sensitivity of 10 mIU, and I have seen a positive on a CB Digital with weeks with a line similar to that I had five days ago on a FRER, so I can't rely on the digital I did today.  But that doesn't mean that my lines are progressing well on the FRER either...time will tell xx


----------



## missl73

lmcmillan28829 - great news about your embryos, only one more day to go! looking forward to sharing the 2WW! 

catlady - good luck with your test today, I'm sure you'll see good progression. will be keeping an eye out for your update! 

shootingstar777 - it is possible that the CB was a faulty test, I agree you should be getting a positive by now if your HCG is rising as it should, but it is odd that your FRER's are getting darker if that's the case, so I think the only thing that will put you out of your misery now is bloods. Good luck with the CB test this morning, I hope it gives you a better result.  I must say, I do wonder sometimes, whether having too much information as we get used to with IVF is actually bad for us mentally. My last cycle I was exactly like you are, I literally obsessed over every last thing, I kept getting beta's done and had scans at every opportunity. I was so worried all the time and I still had a miscarriage and not until 10 weeks when I was finally starting to think I was nearly in the clear. I've learned my lesson and this time, I'm not planning to have blood betas (I'll be overseas on holiday so I can't be tempted), I'll be testing on OTD only with a FRER and that's it. This is because I know I can't control what happens and I nearly made myself sick with worry so I can't do it to myself again or my marriage. To manage my own anxiety, I actually think the less I know the better because then I can't obsess. Nature will take its course and I have just let it happen. 

I am very excited for my transfer today, I'm feeling really optimistic. As I just said to Shooting above, I'm trying a whole new approach this time, I'm going in with a positive mindset believing it's going to work so I can't wait to be PUPO again!! xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

I’ve tested and the line is still there. Not darker atm. It’s SMU. I don’t know what to say or think. I guess we will just have to wait until Monday. I’ve got a feeling this is all chemical tbh. 

Missl I love your attitude and I think that next time I will be like that. Do you have any idea what caused your miscarriage last time? I think you said it was septic or something but I don’t know what that means. Have an absolutely amazing day today bonding with hijf little embie wishing you the very best of luck xx looking forward to your update later XX

Shooting I don’t know about sensitivity with tests. I wish I had more words of advice.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Update. 

It’s definitely darker. DEFINITELY. The Mr is super excited I’m here with my wonky head on. I’ll try and upload a pic. What do you think girls?! OMG. WTF is happening??


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning everyone.

Good luck today MissL have you managed to sleep? 

Shooting I only got an update cause I rang them going out my mind Haha it slightly put my mind at rest.

Catlady that is definitely darker get booked in for your bloods asap!! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Hubby off with me today. Sitting in the garden with a cuppa with my book enjoying this lovely sunshine. Its going to be a long day. I'll probably drive him crazy!  xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady- my MC was chromosomal, Trisomy 16 which is the most common cause of miscarriage and the baby wouldn’t have survived. We will be offered the harmony test at 10 weeks this time as now we have a history of chromosomal abnormality we have a very small increased risk. I can definitely see the progression on those lines, how many days past transfer are you now? As I said to shooting, how concentrated your wee is can affect the line so the most reliable thing now is bloods. 

LMC - funnily enough I slept like a log. I’m really chilled out this time, knowing there is nothing I can do to affect the outcome helps me just to crack on as normal. I’m planning on sneaking in a gym session before transfer and last time I didn’t do anything different after, on the advice of my doctor I kept on exercising, having sex and living life so that’s the plan!! Only one more day until you are here too!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning. 

Hey missl that’s really interesting to read thank you. I hope she’s looking over you and your embie for a safe and happy transfer and snuggling down xx I’m so today I am 10 days past 5 day blasto transfer. I’m going to call the dr in a bit for advice. I don’t know whether to tell them it’s an IVF baby and definitely won’t be telling them it’s a tandem atm. 

Lmc have you got anything else planned today? I’m going to have my nails done and chill out back in bed. 

I’m slowly starting to believe I actually might be pregnant. This is one heck of a roller coaster isn’t it?! 

I’ll be back when bored getting my nails done 🤣🤣


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Catlady sound lovely I so miss having nails. I cant have them on for work. 
Im obsessed with Morrisons salad bar so will head there for lunch then a nice chilled day in the garden will put the BBq on for tea tonight and will probably take the dog for a walk late evening once its cool. Happy just chilling as long as the day goes quick.

Yeah just tell them you've got a positive pregnancy test can you come in for bloods asap.

Sounds like a plan Missl you sound very calm wish I could be. Stressful situations at work or with anyone else I can deal with but when it's about me I go to pot. 

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Lmc I love the falafels on the Morrison salad bar 🤣🤣 don’t forget to pick up an egg for extra protein. I’ve just decided to need to up mine for this little bean growing away. 

I’ve called for dr and they’re going to call me back. From my understanding they’re going to take my HPT as word and we go from there. Apparently the midwife won’t see me until the 8th week and as I’m barely 4 weeks I think they’ll just agree to bloods. I will book a scan for mid July around 6 weeks to see the bean or beans if I can. Just gotta hold out for that long. 

I’ve looked at the test again and yes it’s darker. M

Missl I was only told about sex and swimming because they ‘sweep’ you out to clear the pathway for the catheter to put then embie back and therefore your natural flora isn’t there to protect against infection for a few days. Other than that it’s should be all good. I won’t be having any sex atm. Too scared. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Catlady congratulationsss line are getting Dark wooohoooo , looks sooo promising. I am super happy for you and your hubs   .Rest well loads of protein and water 

LMC : Enjoy the Sunshine , work is soooo stressful at mine too , with all my projects kicking in  

MissL : Good Luck  

AFM : 

Hospital called me yesterday i was in the lift and missed the call , called back now am on the waiting list. Still Waiting ,,,,this is frustrating, but well at least the Sun Shining even though am sitting in the office inside


----------



## Sandersing20

This is my third attempt at posting! My last two that I did last night said error when I posted.

Missl, the very best of luck today! Super super exciting. Let us know how it goes.

Lmc, I am climbing the walls. I hope you're ok. You day today sounds pretty gorgeous. I just need to get through today, tonight and tomorrow morning. I am so nervous.

Catlady, that is a definite line. Good luck getting bloods done.

Choupi, the waiting is a killer. The most annoying thing is that it is at every step. I hope you start soon. 

Eoe, I hope you are all well and enjoying this sun x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Afternoon all

Quick update from me. I’ve spoken to the dr and as a precaution I’m going to see her at 5 o’clock this afternoon. This is due to having some brown spotting, my history and the cramps. She would definitely rather be safe than sorry. As I haven’t got any specific pain I guess that’s good. She didn’t ask how far gone I am so I presume she knows what she’s feeling for! This will be an internal exam I presume that’s safe?! 

Anyway, that’s it for now. Will update later.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So had a lovely morning in the garden with a croissant and cuppa.
We cleaned all the garden furniture & BBQ( I'm saying we I stood there and observed)
I've read a chapter or 2 of my book
Been to morrisons, ate dinner & now sat back in the garden. Why on earth is it not 10pm!!! 
My mum has just semi retired which couldnt of come at a better time so going to go and have a brew with her I think pass an hour. 

Hope everything went well Miss L been thinking of you all morning.


HAHA Sand everything is going to attempt to annoy or aggravate you today. I've tried to keep busy but the day just isn't moving, I actually think time has stood still today!! I am super nervous too but I just keep telling myself it's out of my hands and what will be will be. ( as I pace up and down like a looney)
Are you in work today?


Choupie the waiting has been the hardest part for me although the injections/appts/scans etc are very draining physically and mentally the waiting is by far the worst torture I have ever known.

Catlady Hope your enjoying the rest. Get an early scan booked in. More waiting!!!!! 
I've been eating eggs every day for breakfast I'm literally going to turn into one. Anyone else sick of the sight of certain foods?


Om hope you arrived safe

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sounds lovely and relaxing Lmc. 

Miss L hope all going well

Afm there’s more spotting and this time dark red. Don’t know what that means. Noting that I have moved about quite a bit today. I feel so sick with worry. Be good to move these 3 hours ok. Gonna have a long shower and hope that the bleeding calms down. Meh I’m not so confident as I was this morning. 

What an emotional day atm. Heading to bed for some rest before we go.


----------



## missl73

You’re being so brave CatLady. I think that sounds great by your GP, when you have a history I think it’s only right they take extra precautions. I’m sitting in the waiting room nervous and with a full bladder not a great combo and as always they are running late!!!


----------



## missl73

I am officially PUPO again!!!! Embryo thawed perfectly and I even got a picture as a souvenir this time. Hopefully this little ball of cells is my future baby!! Thanks ladies for all your support, I have all the warm and fuzzy feels today 🥰


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Yeeeaaahhhh!!! Amazing news missl 

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Ahhh Miss L this is amazing. Hope all went well x


----------



## missl73

Your turn next LMC and Sanders 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

DH has been cracking me up that it’s a boy with a huge willy because of the bit you can see hatching out 😂


----------



## Sandersing20

So that is what they mean by hatching! I can actually see that!

Oh how massively exciting. Enjoy this xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Ahhh miss L thank you. I think all of us ladies are incredibly brave. From the day we start TTC to the day we make a decision to stop or have our own family. No one is more brave than an IVF lady imo. The strongest women I know are on this board. From the initial fertility tests to the leap of faith in consultations and scans and drugs and everything in between. 

This is the hardest journey I have ever known. 

I’ll pop back with an update later. Just getting my foo foo ready to be explored in the drs surgery lol. Absolutely no dignity in my life I’m telling you.


----------



## missl73

Tell me about it, no joke the doctor just spent 10 minutes telling me all about the wedding he is going to tomorrow while my legs are in stirrups, the bright light is shining right up there and I’m bursting for the loo. Zero dignity left!! 

I hope all goes well at the docs let us know xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Niiiiiiice missl! 🤣🤣🤣 

My belly has just popped. It’s as solid as a blinking rock?! Update on the bleeding... no more redder. All brown smears. 

Can I just say I am so grateful for you gals here. I don’t know I could even tell my bestie about my blood smears and brown smears and my foo in the air and all of everything else!

Did you have to lay down for long after missl? In Cyprus they make you lay for an hour or so and pee in a bed pan. You see, more dignity gone! The only saving grace I have is that no one has seen my boobs yet but I’m sure that’ll come hahahahahaha. And yet people willingly for some reason actually go on that naked attraction programme. 

Strange folk about 🤣🤣🤣. 

Gotta laugh or ill cry atm.


----------



## missl73

Ha nope I went to the loo in the en suite to the room right after then we walked to the pub which is where I am now (while hubby is working on his laptop hence I’m on here). I’ve never rested after transfer, my clinic don’t think it’s necessary. I’m going to yoga tomorrow morning! 

I hear you on being able to say things you’d never say to anyone else!!! We’re all here for you and willing you on 😘


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh pub! Hahahahaha excellent. 

Just setting off now to the drs. My local drs is 10/15 minute drive away and what with the weather everyone is at the coast or heading here. I told you I live in the back end of nowhere haha. Hopefully no referral to hospital or anything. Of course that has crossed my mind. I’ve gone from have triplets to dying on a hospital ward in a matter of seconds 🤣🤣🤣🤣 the EPU is in norwich which is an hours drive from me. I think our local hospital might have a gynaecologist but I bet they’d only be on call for emergencies which means that would be a trip to norwich. See... mind dump haha

Choupi I hope you’re clinic gets back to you soon

Sand and lmc big hugs

Fm you’re also having a special cat lady hug 

Om good luck on your wedding day whatever day it is there xx 

I’ll update you all later xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hahaha MissL your Hubby is funny. Bless him. The pub sounds d like an excellent choice. This weather is beautiful. 

Catlady you make me giggle.
my belly looks 9 months pregnant & I no longer want a boob job. So uncomfortable. Hope everything has gone ok at the doctors. Ha I said this the other day dont know your names, What you look like or know any of you from Adam. But you all know more than what I would tell my Bessie! You are right this is the hardest journey ever.

But we've all got each other No matter what. x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Quick update. I’ll update more later. 

I am pregnant. The gp is happy that the beans are in the right place. No ectopic. Bloods Monday and wed ray to be sure they’re doubling.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I knew it ❤❤❤❤
Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## missl73

Yay CatLady that’s wonderful news what a relief xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fm86

Amazing news. Congratulations guys x


----------



## missl73

I thought things were going too smoothly! I’ve just had the call from the clinic to say my progesterone isn’t high enough so I’m going to have to do the intramuscular injections. Are you on these CatLady or did I imagine that??


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh Missl. Every day? xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi missl. Yup I’m on progesterone 25mg every day and cyclogest 400mg am and pm. I inject about 2 o’clock every day. Injection is easy. There’s also progesterone in oil proluton which is given weekly in the bum. Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## missl73

Yup every day, they’ve got to stock me up as well as I have to take them on holiday with us to Italy! Are they easy to administer CatLady?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Fabulous. Welcome to my world 🤣 yeah it’s really easy to do. Same as before, little bottles sucked up through a syringe and needle change then in the tummy. 

I will read everyone’s replies soon, just popping by atm lol. In between mouthfuls of sausage from the bbq xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone. Sorry for running off and not responding very well. I’ve been trying to get hold of family to tell them but I can’t blinking we’ll get hold of anyone. Plus I’m trying to calm down! 

Anyway, the GP did another test and blow me if it wasn’t positive. She wanted to be so sure that she did another test and that one was also positive. I can’t deny that there are several positive pregnancy tests done by me now! So you know, I am pregnant! Weird feeling lol. I’m already so protective of my little bean or beans. My tummy has now popped and it’s rock hard. GP has sent me off with 2 tests one for Monday to confirm the beta and then again on Wednesday to make sure the numbers are rising. I told her off the record about how this pregnancy has happened and she was amazing. She performed a light internal and pressed where an ectopic would be and no pain at all. She’s 99.9% that where the bean or beans are is in the uterine cavity. She was so positive it was lovely. She’s not at all concerned about the brown blood, the only thing she wants me to go to a and e if I have severe cramps or a dramatic amount of blood loss. 

Missl please do not worry about the progesterone it’s simple as. It’s absolutely nothing compared to other drugs we have administered. I would say it’s the easiest drug. No mixing just suck up the syringe and inject. It’s kept at room temp so no bruises etc. Italy btw sounds amazing. 

Lmc welcome to the bloat! I’m so proud of you to make it to this stage. You’re amazing and doing amazing. Don’t ever forget that. I hope today has gone quickly for you and you sleep well tonight xx 

Sand I hope the same for you as well lovely lady. I look forward to your update ASAP tomorrow. Fingers crossed so many embies have made it. Are you going to put back 1 or 2? Exciting. 

Tomorrow we’re going to have 2 new PUPOs with our gorgeous miss l making it today. Love this. 

Choupi I hope you heard from your clinic today

Shooting how are you? Miss L gave you some amazing advice and that’s exactly what I am saying as well. 

FM thank you so much for your kind words. 

Thanks everyone for your congratulations. It means so much. I hope to be congratulating you all as well. Wishing you all sticky beans xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

There are so many posts since my last one that I'm not going to be able to reply to all but I will have a good go!

lmcmillan28829 and Sandersing20 - Wishing you both all the very best for tomorrow!  Only one more sleep to PUPO for you, I imagine you are very excited!

missl73 - Great that your clinic checked your progesterone levels.  That is something my clinic has not done and I might ask why.  Good to find out now so that they can treat it.  Congratulations on being PUPO!  All the very best for your 2WW.  Thank you for your words of encouragement earlier - stick with what you have planned and don't be tempted to do anything else.  You sound as determined as I did before I reached 3DP5DT... 

Fm86 - I hope you are doing OK xx

CatLadyTTC1 - This is great news!  And good that you have been seen by the GP.  Congratulations on your positive tests!  Nothing at all to worry about   This process is so tough, but we got there!!

I hope everyone else is doing OK!

AFM - Very quick update.  Clearblue Digital from this morning showed 'Pregnant 1-2'.  So that's good enough for me.  The other few tests I had have now been packed away, hopefully never to be needed again.  Wishing everyone on this thread all the very best.  I will obviously keep popping in to see how everyone is doing, and hope to see you on the early pregnancy thread xxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Well I'm in bed waiting for Love island to start cant physically stay up any longer. Theres nothing else I can mess around with in the house to pass the time!
I'm super nervous but know that it is all out of my hands now and what will be will be.

Catlady thank you so much. We are all troopers on here. So happy for you. Get that early scan booked in too so I can see them twins 😁 How are you feeling now? Cloud 9! Not sure about the sleep tonight though nerves and warm weather aren't a good combination. 

Oh MissL I thought you was going to have to have the ones in the bum. 
Lovely when do you go to Italy?

Shootingstar thank you so much. Nervous, excited not sure how to feel.
I'm going to ask about my levels tomorrow whilst I'm there if they dont mention it. Congratulations on your positive test too. Amazing news today on here. 

Sand hope your day wasnt too bad.

xx


----------



## missl73

Shootingstar - phew I’m so relieved your latest CB was positive, congratulations!! Hopefully now you can relax a little and start to believe it. Fingers crossed for a sticky one. Haha I know all rational thought can go out of the window as the days tick by, however I didn’t test early last time either I’m just not an early tester (doesn’t mean I don’t worry though!!). 

CatLady - sounds like you have a lovely GP. I hope it’s starting to feel more real now! Take each day as it come and try to enjoy knowing that you really are pregnant! I don’t think I’m going to be on the same progesterone as you, mine isn’t into fat it’s into muscle so not the stomach. DH has to come and learn how to do them because they said I won’t be able to do them to myself which makes me suspect it will be in my backside. I think they are going to put me on prontogest. 

LMC and Sandersing - good luck for this morning!! What time are your transfers booked in for? Excited to be PUPO with you both!! Sandersing funny to think we are both going to be at the clinic this morning and may see each other but have no idea!! 

AFM - back to the clinic this morning, I did start to feel a bit anxious that my low progesterone levels would prevent implantation but I have to trust the clinic know what they’re doing and even if it does cause problems, there’s nothing I can do about it other than start these injections and hope that does the trick. I also managed to avoid obsessively googling last night because what difference is that going to make, I’m going to see the nurse in 3 hours so might as well just trust the clinic. Sticking with my positive mental attitude!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

Special morning wishes to our latest to be PUPO sand and lmc. Looking forward to your updates soon. 

Lmc you’re making me laugh with your days it’s lovely. I can’t believe that you like love island haha. Only joking. I’ve just never watched it myself. Hope you manage to have a lovely day to say. Enjoy this special time and think about the embie getting comfy. 

Sand I’m super excited for your update. I know you’ve had such difficulty in the past getting embies to day 5 and really hope you’ve got some perfect day 5 blasts and TESE was the answer you’ve been waiting for. 

Miss L I am on prolutex which is  Lubion in the UK. It’s injected in my tummy. I also have some proluton which is like gold dust it’s progesterone in oil and is injected in the bum woohoo. That one is weekly so not as bad. I’m just using up my prolutex first. Weird both you and sand will be within inches of each other later. In a good way. How are you feeling? The GP was amazing. She was running late and still gave me so much of her time. We had a good laugh about everything and the broken printer etc. I think I was her penultimate poorly person of the day which might’ve help. Lovely lady. 

Shooting so very pleased for you. I hope go see you in the early pregnancy thread and we share the next 9 months together 

Om hope your wedding day went smoothly and your DH has the gift of his life. Amazing. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

AFM tiny bit of spotting overnight brown again and a few cramps but my cramps are worse when I’m laying on my tummy or sitting down for a long period of time. Last night I got up 7 times yes SEVEN to go to the loo. Might explain why I get so tired haha. Haven’t managed to get hold of my family yet either. I’ll try again this morning. But not too early. Only going to tell my mum dad sister and auntie. Plus one of my closest friends. No one else to know right now. 

Hi to eoe hope all ok this morning xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Well I'm up & Ready and on our way. Didnt sleep well at all.
Keep looking at my phone everytime it buzzes thinking its ringing and it's the clinic! 


Good Luck today Sand thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is ok. Catch up later 

xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

1 baby embie onboard!!!!! 
xx


----------



## missl73

Woo hoo congrats on being PUPO LMC!! What are your plans for today? 

I’ve been back to the clinic my progesterone level was only 20 and they like it to be over 50! Anyway, they showed us how to inject and did the first one and so because it’s less than 24 hours since transfer it shouldn’t have affected my embryo. It’s the oil based progesterone that I’m taking daily in the bum - the size of the needle is terrifying so I’m glad DH is the one who has to do it! 

Sandersing I’m dying to hear how you got on. I tried to message you earlier but your inbox is full. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc, delighted you have an embie on board, great news! 

Omnom, have a fantastic wedding day. 

Sorry for the late update. It’s not good so hence the delay in posting. Missl, my inbox is full and I can’t delete messages from my phone, only laptop. Not sure why. 

We got the dreaded call this morning at 8am. They only call when it’s bad otherwise I was to go straight in. The 8 embryos haven’t progressed bar a cavitating morula and about 3 compacting morulas. They are going to leave it go until tomorrow to see if the cavitating turns into a blast. It did last time but the success rates should it turn into a blast is low. Really overwhelmingly disappointed as I was positive this cycle would be better. 

I’ll update you guys tomorrow when I either hear from the embryology team or I go in as planned for the transfer. 

Chat tomorrow and thanks for all the cheer leading so far. More needed tonight though please! You never know how this one will develop x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey everyone,

It's 5.30am in LV & I can't sleep. The view of the Bellagio Fountains are incredible though 👌. DH has done well. Wedding is not until Wednesday. It will already be nearly Thursday for you all by the time we say our vows. Feeling very excited to explore later today. 

Had a stressful moment on the plane & during customs where it felt like I'd wet myself without my knowledge. I couldn't get to a toilet for over an hour & I had a horrible sensation in my gut it was going to be blood. I was visibally shaking from the stress. I must have looked so guilty entering the border now I think about it. Of course I didn't even want to tell the fiance why I was overly panicking. Thankfully when I did manage to check, it all looked clear, though it had soaked through my jeans so I needed a cardi round my waist. The utrogestan when it leaks is vile too 🤢 like squeezy cottage cheese, just ew! Anyway, the dramas over for now. 

LMC & missl - Huge congratulations for being Pupo. I'm still reading along in the background. Everything sounds like it's gone brilliantly so far. I wonder if any of you will be early testers like me 🙈. Missl, hope the injections by DH goes smoothly for you! I found the mixing needles looked terrifying, really feel for you but at least you don't have to look if you don't want to. Hope the levels increase & its all worth it. You're totally right about what will happen will happen regardless of the research. So excited to hear your results in a few weeks time. 

Sanders - Sorry to hear about your update so far 😞. Everything crossed you get your beautiful blast tomorrow & everything goes ahead perfectly. Will be thinking of you. 

Shooting - You must be so pleased about the CB! How fantastic. If they're not as sensitive as well then that can only be good news. 

CatLady - Thanks for the well wishes. Wishing you the same of course! Sounds like all the professional opinions have been nothing but reassuring for you. Hope you can find some inner peace and patience now ✌😂. 

Sending lots of positive vibes and best wishes for the months to come ladies. Look forward to the updates on your bloods. I wouldn't have a clue how I even go about booking it, do I go through the NHS and not mention the IVF abroad? Can't see why they need to know...


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sand, the biggest hug to you. I hope your little embie has the strength of all us ladies and pulls through for you both. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious embie. We’re all here for you if you want to scream or shout or anything. 

*********************************

Miss l I’ve heard the progesterone in oil is a bit of a bum tinkler. There’s a reason I’m not using that one yet 🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m happy to stab my belly the bum I’m not ready for 🤣🤣🤣

Lmc congratulations on PUPO. do you have anything nice planned today? I’m sure you  do. 

I have told immediate family of which mum cried and my auntie I think passed out in the shops. The brown blood has practically disappeared and the cramps still come and go but nothing too much. Don’t need any meds or anything. 

Hugs everyone xx


----------



## missl73

Sandersing - I’m so so sorry to hear it’s not been a good morning for you. I was so hopeful that this cycle would be different and so I can’t even begin to imagine how you must be feelings. I really wish I could give you a big hug, you and your DH have given this your all, I hope you’re looking after each other. I am sending every last bit of positivity I have to your morula willing it to make it to blast - you deserve it so much. I feel very emotional on your behalf. We are all here for you and so as CatLady says if you need a place to cry or vent we are here waiting whenever you need us. 

Omnom - sounds like you are having a wonderful time, can’t wait to hear all about the wedding!! By the time you get back I wouldn’t bother with blood betas - bloods are only really helpful at the very beginning to check your levels are doubling - if you’ve had no bleeding and everything seems fine then you have no reason to believe it isn’t so I’d just wait for the 6/7 week viability scan if I were you. I’m telling you the needle for the prontogest I’m taking is practically the same size as the mixing needle for cetrotide it’s ridiculous!! 

CatLady - what a special moment it is to get to tell your family 🥰 Weirdly I preferred the injection bit itself for this rather than in the tummy but afterwards it’s pretty tender as oil doesn’t absorb as easily. It’s powerful stuff though apparently it’s just most women don’t like it which is why they don’t use it all the time. 

AFM - DH and I have drawn x marks the spot on each of my butt cheeks in marker pen as it’s a very small area which you’re supposed to inject in so this way we don’t have to work it out every day 😂


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Just taken this one and I'm so relieved it's progressing. It's so much stronger than the one I posted before. Saving the frer and digi for Tuesday evening to give it him the next day once we've said 'I Do' 🥰. Apologies for the photo BTW, they only let me upload dinky images. 

Missl - Oh my goodness, you are so brave! Ah I really hope they go well hun, got everything crossed for you. Thank you for the advice, I won't bother booking then. Last time I never got to hear a heartbeat so I think that would be literally the most amazing feeling ever. I hope more than anything we all get to experiance that wonderful moment.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi om, I must’ve cross posted.   I’ve got a dear friend out in Vegas atm I know she’ll be in every bar going and she’s larger than life. Wonderful lady. I know what you mean about the moistness lol. I had a bit of an issue today but I think I’m mastering it now. The cyclogest leave a nice mess! I’m so glad I went to primarni and purchased 5 pairs of shorts jammies. I knew I was gonna need to use them. I love tweety pie and might go back for more 🤣🤣 glad you’re having an amazing time. I’m looking forward to your wedding 😊😊😊 my clinic wants progesterone and HCG numbers. My gp wants doubling HCG numbers.  OM we’ve crossed posted again haha. Congrats that’s a great line xxx 

Omg the injection doesn’t sound nice missl, just when you thought you were free 🤣🤣 hope you’re doing ok in the 2ww so far. It’s so exciting. I had to get my mum to call my auntie because I was worried about her. I think she nearly collapsed in Tesco from the shock and tears. Her husband came running in (I could hear the commotion lol) shouting what’s wrong 🤣🤣🤣🤣 then she hung up. I’ve not spoken to her since but just a few text messages. She said she’s just too overwhelmed with it all. 

Sand, again, hug and prayers xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Aww Sand so sorry this morning didnt go as planned. I was a wreck this morning even till we got into the hospital I have got everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

Will catch up with you all later having a well deserved Nap as I didnt sleep well. xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Sandersing20, so sorry to read your last update.  Things can change very quickly with embryos in a matter of hours, which I'm sure you know.  Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow, and hope you get some more positive news.

lmcmillan28829 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Everything crossed for your 2WW.  Did you ask about progesterone?

Omnomnom - I hope you have a wonderful time and wedding!  Have you decided which day you will let your new DH in on the news?

missl73 - I hope you have a 2WW that is as worry free as possible!  Everything crossed for you   You have a great embryo on board by the sounds of things!!

CatLadyTTC1 - This is lovely news, your family sound like they are over the moon for you!!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

AFM - Thank you for all of your lovely support and encouragement over the past two weeks.  I have really appreciated all of your positive words.  However, unfortunately I was right with my gut feeling that this pregnancy is not continuing as it should be.  I have had cramping on and off for a day or so now and I've not had any more pulling and stretching sensations.  Symptoms which appeared briefly have all but gone and so I decided to test with a FRER this morning just to see that the line really had darkened following my positive CB Digital.  It hadn't - in fact it's only as dark now as it was three or more days ago.  I have a feeling my levels have fluctuated a bit which has made the tests a bit confusing.  This is such a difficult process and the easiest way I find to deal with these situations is to face them and work hard to think about next steps to keep my mind busy for the couple of days I feel the worst...then it's on to the next plan.  So, I'm going to head straight into my next FET where I'll be transferring both of my remaining embryos.  I'll ask for a progesterone check too next time just to be on the safe side.  Sending very positive wishes to you lovely ladies and I am keeping everything crossed that you all get great news over the coming days and weeks.  I'll keep popping in just to see how you are getting on! xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi guys

Hope all ok.

Thank you everyone for your lovely msgs. Today has been a crazy day! I feel absolutely exhausted after this rollercoaster of a few weeks. I just want to say a massive thank you to you all for your support so far.
I've had a bit of an emotional day tormenting myself with what if I didnt go ahead with my cycle and is something I need to address with the clinic soon.
I cant believe I'm actually PUPO have been seeing this word for the last 6ish months and thinking it was never gonna happen. So for now I'm going to sit and hopefully enjoy this bubble. 

So we managed to get 1 embryo to blast this morning & It had started to hatch. grade 4AB. The other 4 where still growing and this morning they where unable to freeze. They are going to re check them and update us soon if they have managed to freeze any.

Missl glad you managed to get your injections and sorry they aren't the nice ones but hey it will all be worth it. When is your OTD? Haha love the marker pen idea he will think your a dart board and start throwing them at you 😂

Om glad you are having a lovely time and DH picked a fab hotel for you. I bet you are so excited. Hurry up Wednesday for you. Enjoy the rest before the big day. These progesterone suppositories are awful the things we have to do!!

Catlady had a quiet day mother in law has phoned about 3 times so has my mum wanting all the info so that passed a lot of the day. I've tried to nap but my Brian cant switch off. Glad you managed to eventually get hold of your family I bet they are delighted.

Sand I really hope your ok. Hope those Embies are hatching as we speak....Sending lots of love to you and your DH. 

Shootingstar Yes I asked about the progesterone as I am under Wrightington clinic I need to speak with them as they cannot do anything with my meds/bloods etc so will speak with them on Monday. Think positive test can alter all throughout the day. I've got everything crossed for you. 

x


----------



## missl73

Omnom - thank you! It’s going to be such a lovely surprise for him I’m so excited for you both!! 

Shootingstar - I’m really sorry to hear you think it’s likely a chemical but sounds like you have a very rational take on it all and a plan to move forward so I hope that’s giving you some comfort. I wish it had been different for you. 

Sandersing - I thought about you all night I hope you are ok. I hope you get a good news call this morning to say the morula has turned into a blast. I have literally everything crossed. 

Lmcmillan - I’m glad you’re happy in the PUPO bubble, do you plan to test early? 4AB is a fab grade you should be delighted with that! Thank goodness they found your other ovary!!! My OTD is a week today on the 7th so not long really! 

CatLady - I love your families reaction that’s gorgeous! I look forward to hearing some nice positive blood results soon! 

AFM - 2dp5dt feeling good - no symptoms but I don’t remember having any last time so I’m not really looking out for them. DH and I managed to give me my injection this morning. I took a photo of the needle compared to a Menopur needle and it’s ridiculous - you’ll think it’s a mixing needle but it’s not that’s what went in my bum! (Obviously one on the left with the green end is Prontogest and one on the right is Menopur). CatLady I hope this doesn’t put you off doing yours 😂


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good morning everyone. 

Shooting I’m so very sorry to read your update. How are you feeling? Looks like you have an amazing plan going forward and I wish you the very best. I’ll keep an eye on you in a non stalker way as the month progresses xx 

Lmc congratulations again on PUPO! It’s a surreal experience and ya IVF ladies are privileged to go through it. I hope you get an update on your potential Frosties ASAP. I also hope that you get some answers from your clinic and they’re the correct answers. Don’t get fobbed off, I had this with the English clinic wnd it really really is one of the most frustrating things to deal with. 

Sand I am with the rest of the ladies wishing you all the very best and a positive update. 

Missl I do not want to know about that progesterone in oil needle 😱😱😱 Mine is weekly injections. 

I’m so nervous that the bloods tomorrow aren’t going to bring good news. My original test date would be today but it is a Sunday. I only have amazon cheap tests and I don’t want to use them. I’m worried it will all be negative and then we have to do this all over again. I also haven’t managed to get the NHS to pay for my progesterone test so got to work out where I can get that done. Will probably buy a test online. Overnight no new brown spotting and last night had very minimal like you would be studying to find it ha but of course I was studying. I still have cramps and stretching feelings and my belly doesn’t want anything on it. I dunno I’m just scared. I don’t think we will get the results until Tuesday. Again more waiting. I think once the bloods are done I will release until the 6/7 week scan. I do keep googling brown spotting and majority is positive. Must stop googling! 

Hi eoe, hope all ok xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning Guys,

Had the best night sleep just what I needed.
Not quite sure what to do today trying to be as normal as possible but without doing to much and its just soooo stuffy. Me and the dog are currently fighting who gets in front of the fan first. 

MissL No I'm not going to test early. Although I have different test dates. My clinic I started with said the 10th then the notes from yesterday state 2 weeks from Transfer which is 13th! 
Yes i was made up with the grading the embryologyst seemed really pleased too.
I see needles all day long with my line of work but that my friend is a beast of a needle!! I would cry ha.


Sand I hope you are ok. Havent been able to get you off my mind. xx


----------



## missl73

Stay positive CatLady you have plenty of reassuring signs so far so keep believing!! Last time the fear never left me so just take each day as it comes and hope for the best. You are so lucky you only have to do the oil one weekly, I honestly don’t know how I’m going to survive daily as each injection side (and I did alternate sides) are still sore now. 

LMC - that is one good looking little embryo you have there. Fingers crossed it’s making itself nice and comfy. I think it’s unlikely you’ll have problems with progesterone levels as all the follicles they drained will be releasing it - I never had problems on fresh cycles I think it’s much more of a problem for frozen because you don’t have the follicles. Funnily enough although the needle itself looks terrifying it actually doesn’t hurt, it’s the injecting of the oil that hurts because it doesn’t disperse as easily or quickly so you really feel it. The things we do for these little embryos!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks missl and lmc. Trying to keep positive. It’s hard when you’re inside a bit stuck with what to do you know? I feel every cramp and worry. The saga of spotting is on going it’s near enough finished now but I say that and then panic when I see a tiny amount. It’s always dark brown which I think is ok. I dunno, I’m making myself ill. I don’t know how to switch off. 

Glad you got a good sleep lmc. 

Sand I’m thinking of you xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi all, so sorry for the radio silence, it’s been a bit manic. 

Shooting, I’m so sorry if this is a possible chemical. I’m glad you have a plan and that you feel ready to go into it. The very best of luck and I still have everything crossed that it’s not a chemical. 

Missl, ooh that needle and the oil..... I feel for you. You brave thing. 

AFM, well you guys are the best and all your wishes turned the little cavitating morula into a 4AC blast!!! The rest arrested but I don’t care. I’m delighted one developed. I am remaining positive and enjoying this state. Earlier I was a mixture of relieved but disappointed that we didn’t have a better outcome in terms of blast numbers given that we did TESE. The prognosis of a day 6 blast is not as good but I still know of a friends baby that was a day 6 so just keeping positive! Thank you, thank you for all your well wishing. It meant a huge amount to me. I went to acupuncture before transfer and after transfer so I feel like I’m just relaxing now and getting around to telling the news. Thank you and delighted to join most of you in PUPO land xxx

Cat lady, I hope your bloods tomorrow show a lovely progression. The waiting game is just torture. I remember waiting for betas, nerve wracking. Nerve wrecking? I never know!!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Yaaaaaayyyyy sand!!!!!!! That’s all right now. Couldn’t not reply.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Ahh Catlady I totally feel for you. The days are long and your brain and body plays tricks with you....  Roll on tomorrow then your a step closer I dont think any of us are actually going to relax it's to hard this journey. I felt like I had cabin fever today and wanted to pass the time so been out for a little mooch.

ARGHHHHH Sand I'm so happy for you I think waiting for this reply was worse than waiting for my own appt yesterday havent stopped thinking of you. This is amazing news. I'm delighted for you. 

MissL I know I hope our little babies one day appreciate everything we went through to get them here. x


----------



## missl73

Sandersing I am so so happy to hear your news, you deserved some good luck and I’m so happy you got some. I’m delighted to be PUPO with you, sending you so many positive thoughts. This has made my weekend xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Hi, can I join this thread? 

We are same sex couple on our 4th fresh cycle, had 3 FET as well.  Using my wife's eggs transferred to me  had a positive on 3rd transfer but was a chemical sadly 😥.

Wife had severe OHSS at last fresh cycle in October 2018 and ended up in hospital and they also couldn't get to one of her ovaries to retrieve eggs due to this.  So, this time she has been booked in for retrieval under laparoscopy so we have had to wait 6 months for the theatre date 😣. 

So, we have finally got to the stage where she started stims yesterday and I started my progynova.  I have been on buserelin for 6 weeks and then norithesterone for a week as lining wasn't thin enough.  Literally been so difficult the past month as had severe endo pain with the norithesterone and then had a really bad throat infection last week that I've been on antibiotics for.  I just keep thinking that it will all be worth it though 🙏.

So, expected date of egg collection is 10th July.  Hoping everything works out for this date or wife going into theatre would be classed as an emergency and would also mess about with all our planned dates lol. 

Going to have a read through now at everyone else and see what stages you are all at xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hello lovely people.

Welcome to the thread, Tilly 👋. Not long till EC, best of luck to you and your wife. You both sound very brave to go through what you have. It really will be worth it in the end.

Shooting - Im so gutted, hun. Like the others have rightly said, you seem to have a structured plan in place and I hope it bring you some reassurance and hope during this difficult stage ❤. Such a hard journey we've all followed. Massive kudos to you for being so strong & I wish you every luck for the future.

Sanders - What fantastic news for you! Congratulations my lovely 👍🏻 Enjoy being PUPO. 

CatLady - Hope the bloods go well for you tomorrow! I'm so looking forward to hearing how many you've got on board, when would you get that confirmed? 

Missl - Honestly that needle 🙈 im so glad it doesn't hurt going in, just the bloody oil. Here's to hoping he masters the application and the pain is minimal for you. So brave honestly 🙌. How long must they be kept up for? 

LMC - Great that you've slept well. Hoping these few weeks go quickly for you. To think back on how this cycle started to where you are now... its just mind bogglingly fantastic. So pleased for you! I'm usually quite strict with myself and even I buckled so if you make the full 2 weeks not testing, then hats off to you, hun! 

I on the other hand have lost all self control. I pee on a cheap stick every day because that's my new norm. I began overheating and threw up for the majority of last night which put a dampener on our large family meal. Then I ended up tearfully letting DH know. Wasn't what I planned at all but he said he'd kind of guessed and to say he was thrilled is an understatement! Practically applauding while I got reacquainted with my dinner 🤢. He's bounced off to tell his parents while I get ready for the day. So glad he knows now and we can start ordering more meds. Had a very light nose bleed from both nostrils which was delightful too! 

Getting nerves for the wedding now. We're off to a pool party today so hopefully that distracts me. Hope you all have a had a lovely day so far! Thinking of you all xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good evening everyone. How are we all?! 

Sand I’m so excited for your little blast. How terribly exciting for you. Welcome to the PUPO world. I would not know about statistics but us ladies defy statistics every single day! Keep positive xx 

Lmc thank you for the kind words. The days are so long. Tomorrow after bloods I don’t know what we’re going to do. I phone them on Tuesday for the results. Not that I want that. I’m happy in my bubble and I’m scared it’s gonna burst. 

Om I wouldn’t get confirmation of how many are onboard until the scan. This is just numbers that I would get and to make sure they’re doubling. I love your little update on how you told your OH. I can just imagine through vomit breathe and the hugs. So special. 

Hey hey Tilly xx what an amazing journey between you and your wife. I wish you both the very best of luck. Together you will get through this. I look forward to seeing your updates going forward and looking at your journey. Everyone as you’ve seen is so unique in their journey. From our little unicorn to MFI to me with a donor  plus all manner in between. 

Shooting I hope you get some answers about the CP soon. Do they offer any medicine after the transfer? Maybe some more investigating is required or at least a question raised?! 

Howdy everyone else. Hope you’re all ok. 

Afm im still panicking about my spotting now let me explain the current spotting. It’s a brown smidge the size of a pin head when I wipe 🤣🤣 obsessive or what. The you see I keep feeling as if more blood has arrived and then I go to the loo and it’s the pinhead hahahahahaha. I think it’s called a mind fork 😆


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to catch up.

CatLadyTTC1 - Keeping everything crossed for a good hCG result.  Will you get to find out what your first reading is first or will they wait until they have both?  Your tests are getting darker from what you said in your last post so this is good, but I do very much understand that this is a scary time.  Good luck for the coming days.  I know it's hard, but try to stay positive.  The huge plus of being in the PUPO bubble is that you have no reason to think negatively, especially with a test which is getting darker.  For my cycle it's very certain a CP.  My clinic did not agree with luteal phase support for this FET so they didn't prescribe.  In fact, they advised to do medication free.  They did offer some tests to confirm I ovulated this time which I didn't do (I'm pretty sure I do ovulate as I can set my calendar by my AF), but I do wonder if my progesterone level is high enough as they have never suggested I get this tested.  I'll be pretty annoyed if it turns out to be something as basic as progesterone levels which is causing so many CPs and I could have paid £45 to get the level checked.  I've been told countless times there is no need for Cyclogest after a natural FET and I've asked lots of times...  Honestly, a brown discharge the size of a pin head is nothing to worry about, so try not to panic.

Omnomnom - Thank you for your kind words.  I'm hoping that having a plan in place helps a little this time as I'm struggling at the moment.  It gets harder each time it happens, but I do always remember just how lucky I am to have my DS.  Daily peeing on a cheap stick is the way forward.  I did this on my first pregnancy for the first six weeks.  I'd had a chemical a couple of months before my successful IVF which made me very nervous.  But if you can stick to that it's all good as you are not spending hundreds on the expensive brand tests.  Just get a blood test as soon as you can to put your mind at rest.  Seeing the numbers increasing does really give you a great peace of mind.  Wishing you all the very best for your wedding and beyond!  Really glad to hear you have let DH in on it now, I think you'll look back on it and be glad you got to share this precious time with him.

tillymint101 - Welcome to the thread!  I will catch up with you properly on the July / August thread.

Sandersing20 - Thank you for you words.  This is amazing news about your 4AC!  Congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope you have a stress free 2WW, and wishing you all the best! 

missl73 - Thank you   I hope you are doing OK and feeling good so far in the 2WW!

lmcmillan28829 - Glad to hear you had a good rest last night!  Hoping that you are feeling OK.


----------



## missl73

Tilly - welcome to the thread, it sounds like you’ve had a pretty bumpy journey so far here’s hoping that this is your cycle! 

Shootingstar - thanks for dropping back in to check on us, I think you’re so brave and doing so well. I hope to see good news from you in the future. 

Omnom - not quite the way you’d planned it but I’m so happy your hubby-to-be was so delighted. It must be lovely to be able to celebrate this news together. I hope you’re feeling better with no more sickness and nosebleeds sounds like a rough couple of days, take it easy xx 

CatLady - I know it’s hard but as I said before you are your embryos number one cheerleader so keep willing them on. I’m sure if your spotting is pinhead sized it’s really nothing to worry about. Good luck with your betas hope to see a nice high number and good doubling rate. 

Sandersing - yay for being 1DP5DT I hope you’re feeling good. Come on little embryo you can do this!!! 

LMC - hope you’re managing to keep sleeping a bit better and not going too crazy!! 

AFM - I’m finding this time around 100x easier than my first. I’m 3DP today so I’m already 1/3rd of the way through so time is whizzing by. I’m super relaxed and feeling pretty good as I don’t have the temptations to google every last little thing as I know what to expect. DH is doing so well with my injections today’s was a lot less painful than yesterday’s, we heated up the syringe with the oil just before injecting using hot towel and I think that did the trick (so a hot tip for you CatLady for when you do yours). Not sure how I’ll be feeling about these injections every day once I’m several weeks in (but that’s assuming I get my BFP that is).


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all

Tilly I hope you’ve caught up xx my signature explains me a bit, if that helps? Other than that I’m mainly a mind dump 🤣🤣🤣

Missl glad the 2ww is easier for you. I was ok the first few days then the madness set in 🤣🤣 I’m due to start the oil when my proluton has run out which will be beginning of next week BUT that all does depend on the bloods today which they want to know the progesterone level but my GP hasn’t ticked that box so to speak so I’ve got to investigate where I can get that done. 

Shooting, I think it would be good to have a chat. There’s so much complication about the 2ww and tests. There’s immune and steroids and blood thinners and so much. It’s a high CP rate imo 

Sand, hope you’re good XX 

Om I hope the pool party was fun x

Afm.... I have my bloods today and I should get the results tomorrow. If all good then we have bloods again on Wednesday. Nothing I can do now apart from hope my little embies snuggled in and everything is going ok. Hoping and praying here. Not a great sleep as per usual. I THINK spotting gate has finished. I reckon if I didn’t have the spotting last week I would’ve been a lot happier but now when I don’t have spotting I’m like WHATS GOING ON and when I don’t have a cramp I’m like WHERE ARE YOU. This is all a total mind fork. Everyone wants to get pregnant on this journey but literally no one tells you what to do or think or anything when you are pregnant. There’s a serious lack of support in the world for that inbetweenie bit isn’t there? 

hi eoe xx have a great Monday. I’ll update if I get any results, not expecting them though. Off to the hospital now.


----------



## Choupi15

Hi Ladies , 

i hope you all had a lovely week end , it was very hot here in london. Enjoyed some sunshine. 

I can see loads of updates, missl73 good luck on the 2WW i think that must be the hardest of the it all 

tillymint101 welcome on board , babydust over to you 

Catlady keep us updated about your blood results omg so excited for you 

shootingstar : how is it going your side  

Omnomnom : enjoy the wedding sweetie  have fun 

AFM : the hospital finally called me back i will be starting my bruselin on day 21 long protocol which is next friday. I sooooo hope it worked and all goes on smoothly  

@Catlady what is proluton  , do you take this and no progesterone or take both 

Just curious to know


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey choupi. It’s progesterone that I inject daily into my belly. The progesterone in oil is the one I’d be expected to inject weekly but as lovely miss l said, that one is painful so I’m going for daily injections before I have to stab myself in the bum 🤣🤣🤣🤣 albeit I do have a big enough butt to carry the pain hahahahahahahahahahaha. Woohooo on starting next Friday, excellent news 🙌🏻🙌🏻


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good Luck Catlady got everything crossed for you. 

I'm off out with my beautiful Mum this morning so will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## Sandersing20

What a whirlwind! I am back in the land of the living now. Delighted with my embie on board.

Tilly, welcome! The best of luck and hoping this cycle goes really well. 

Missl, the oil... the thought of that is tough! 

Catlady, hope spottinggate isn't wrecking your head today! 

Omnom, how funny - you know what they say about best laid plans  Enjoy the pool party.

Shooting, I hope it is not from low progesterone but that would be the first thing clinics would flag. The more it happens the harder it is. I hope you are ok. 

Choupi, a start date! On the road now. How lovely.

Lmc, we are already through part of this 2ww as Missl pointed out. Let this week fly please. 

Again, thank you for your support this weekend


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Heyyy oooop lovelies. 

Bloods all taken and now the wait for tomorrow. I’m going to drive up there to get the results I think. Won’t be happy hearing on the phone. Feel like I will need the envelope you know? Already over thinking it as always. Spotting gate is doing my head in. Wish I had some miracle answer right now you know?!

Lmc have a lovely day with your mum xx 

Gonna have a chilled afternoon. Trying not to have too man panic attacks.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Afternoon guys hope all well.

Lovely little morning with my mum now home and chilling.

Tilly welcome to the group. Best of Luck to you and your wife. Looking forward to seeing your updates.


Oh Om I hope you are feeling better now after overheating. You'll look back and laugh it's all about the memories. Hope you enjoyed the pool party. Fingers crossed I make the 2 weeks!! 

MissL I had another lovely sleep. But woke up a little dizzy and a dull headache maybe I'm not drinking enough. Glad you are feeling relaxed this time and the injections aren't too bad

Choupi weather has been beautiful here to the nurse doing my Trf on Sat asked had I been on holiday I wish....Glad you've finally got a date.


Sand 😁 I glad your back. We could write a bloody book about our eventful few weeks!!
Fingers crossed it does go quick. 


Catlady early night and then it will soon be the morning. I've wished my life away these last few weeks it's crazy. 


Shooting star I hope you are ok. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

lmcmillan28829 - Glad to hear you have had a nice morning with your Mum and have relaxed this afternoon.  I'm sure you will make the TWW without testing.  If you have any second thoughts about testing early, just read through the stressed out posts from some of us over the past week or so, and remind yourself how much nicer it is to remain in the PUPO bubble (regardless of whether the early test is positive or not!).  Keep drinking plenty - I remember I had a headache the first few days after transfer and I wonder if it was my very first sign that the embryo was implanting.  Fingers crossed.  I'm OK thank you, yesterday and today have been the worst days but I know it will feel better from tomorrow, it always does.

CatLadyTTC1 - What time will you be having your results tomorrow?  I know how nerve wracking this must be for you.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts as you go into tomorrow.  Yes, I think the same, my CP rate is pretty high!

Sandersing20 - I'm actually not sure whether I want my test to show low progesterone.  If it's low when they test, I will be annoyed that it wasn't picked up a couple of years ago, when I started trying again.  But if it's normal, I'm still left with an unanswered question about what is causing my CPs.  I just don't think they can possibly know that the progesterone level is normal without checking it.  They did offer the bloods on this last cycle but that was more to check ovulation had happened, and this is after many attempts, so picking it up on this most recent cycle would already have been way too late to find out it was something that basic.  We will see what happens.  I'm OK - or at least I will be tomorrow, today has been tough.  I hope that you are feeling good with your embryo on board!  The inner cell mass grade of yours is really excellent, and fully expanded too!  I have everything crossed for you for the coming weeks.

Choupi15 - Will catch up with you on our new thread!  I'm not sure how long protocol works - roughly when will you be having EC?

missl73 - Really glad you are finding the 2WW easier this time.  My CPs and early loss have made me super anxious and each TWW seems to be different for me, depending on what else I've got going on at the time.  Thank you for your kind words, I hope that we both have good news to share in the not too distant future 

AFM - AF showed up today.  This was both a sad and a positive day.  Sad because it signals the end of the cycle but positive because it means I can now move forwards.  I have booked my first set of bloods and scan for 12th July, and I'm due to transfer my two remaining embryos around 20th.  I've moved onto the next cycle buddies thread but will stick around until this thread closes, cheering you all on xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Aggghhh think the drs just called. Fork. 

Just calling them back. 

So no record of any dr trying to call me. But, now the receptionist thinks that one dr did try to! Who knows. I can only assume the gp has tried to call me with bad news instead of me finding out when I go in. So she can explain the result to me. 

Phone is on full alert and I’ve got the tissues at the ready. 

I feel so sick! 

I don’t know what to do. I’ll be back with personals when I’ve calmed down.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi CatLadyTTC1 - This could actually be the opposite and mean positive news    Thinking of you, hoping all is OK xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey shooting. Omg I haven’t calmed down since. It’s been nearly an hour. The mr is like, she’s calling you to say you need to go in for the bloods tomorrow. I’m like she’s calling me to tell me it’s all over and stuff. 

Although there’s no actual evidence she tried to call me, she’s not even at that surgery today 🤣🤣🤣 the only thing I have that she called is there was a withheld number that called me 🤣🤣 honestly this is absolutely ridiculous. The receptionist said no drs would call as they are in surgery. This is such a mind fark. The mr is off out for an hour or so now so I’m home alone having a panic. Gonna fun a bath. Not that I’m having a bath bath. A shower bath. 

I’m sorry to read your post shooting but happy you have a plan going forward. What about baby aspirin and such like? Are you allowed that? There are studies about progesterone and miscarriage when there have been multiple (think more than 2) miscarriages. I wonder if the fertility specialist is different to an early pregnancy specialist?! Is there such a thing? 

Plus on another note from my IRRATIONAL mind. The surgery won’t actually have the results back until after 11 at the earliest. 

Chris I need someone to shout at you know. Just had a cry on the bed. 

Lordie. Don’t ever test early girls. This is what you get! Mind fuzz.


----------



## missl73

Choupi - that’s great that you now have a date to start, it feels so slow at this stage but as soon as you start on the drugs it whizzes by. Not long now! 

Shootingstar - sorry to hear AF is here, you’re doing amazingly all things considered. Having had my little progesterone scare this cycle I think it’s always worth having your levels checked especially if you’re having a FET this time. I pray for you that you don’t have to do the IM injections! 

Sandersing & LMC - I hope the 2ww is treating you ok so far and you’re managing to stay sane. 

CatLady - Take a few long deep breaths, this is all outside of your control and I know that’s really hard but honestly, whether good news or bad there is absolutely nothing you can do to affect outcome and whatever happens you will survive because you’re a strong, brave lady. Your little beans need you feeling well so do whatever you can to try and keep your anxiety as low as you can - whether that’s going for a walk, taking a long shower, listening to some happy music. You can do it!!! 

AFM - I feel a bit sad today because today should have been my due date but instead of a little baby in my arms, I have an extremely sore backside and I’ve had a rough nights sleep because it actually hurts to lie on my side because of it. I am glad to be PUPO though and I hope that our rainbow is coming.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning Ladies

Aww Catlady your having it tough. Big hugs coming your way. As MissL said it's totally out of your control. You've done everything possible and you should be super proud of yourself. Your a tough mama. Stay positive those results will soon be in. 


Shootingstar, I know it's hard not to crumble but I dont think I can put myself through the added torture. Got a nice little week planned so hoping it goes quick for me. Enjoying the PUPO bubble and being waited on hand and foot 😂😂Got everything crossed for you for this next cycle. Sending you lots of love.

MissL bug hugs coming your way. Your angel baby will be watching over you every step of the way. hope the 2ww is going quick for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

x


----------



## Choupi15

Good afternoon beautiful ladies. 

I know it’s super hard for some in the 2tww and some waiting for the results. Big hugs to each one of you ....you got this 😘😘

Baby dust to you all


----------



## Sandersing20

Catlady, I have everything crossed that you are receiving good news.

Shooting, I have had two miscarriages and when I was researching this I came across a highly recommended doctor called Raj Rai in St Marys Paddington. There is also a woman who is supposed to be one of the best but I haven't been able to find her when I have googled it just now. 

Hi eoe, hope you are all well x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

We have the test result. It’s POSITIVE 38.6 hcg value. now they want that to double for Thursdays result. And breathe!!!


----------



## Sandersing20

Wonderful!!!!!!!! So so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Yipeee so happy for you. Xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady - with each day you get one step closer, keep going with the deep breaths, you’ve got this! Are they taking bloods again tomorrow? Fingers crossed for that good doubling rate 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Hello everyone,

I'm joining the club today as we have received a positive result. We had 2 blast transferred on June, 21. It was FET. The result came to be 288, but progesterone is 233. I don't know if this is normal. Also, my ths went high to 3.80, so I will have to get medications from tomorrow as it can cause early miscarriage. It should be up to 2. Did anyone face any of these issues?

Good luck to all!

Cosmo


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Right, sorry for being so awol and   

The dr was happy with the result, she just wants to see doubling after tomorrow’s result. She said the important thing is not to look at the numbers. The only thing the numbers need to do it double. I can’t get a copy as my surgery is shut. I don’t know if 38.6 is really 386 depending on measurements and how the lab do it. There’s no great point in googling HCG I’ve discovered 🤣🤣 I’m having bloods taken tomorrow and should get the results tomorrow afternoon or Thursday. I will try to stay positive. This is such a difficult time for me. 

I hope you’re ok shooting xx tough couple of days. 

Sand, missl and lmc how are you? Hope the 2ww is passing quickly.


----------



## missl73

Welcome cosmopolitan! Congratulations on your BFP, unfortunately, I can't help you on the thyroid side I haven't had that before. I assume that your first number (28 is your HCG is that right? Your progesterone is normal for the 1st trimester as it's pretty high during pregnancy. 

CatLady - no need to apologise to us, this is an incredibly stressful time and we are all here to support you. I think it's very sensible to stay away from google as the range for HCG is massive and as your doc says the doubling rate is going to be a better indicator of how things are progressing. You're doing so well, you are a very strong lady. 

AFM - thanks for all your kind words today ladies, it really helped while I've been feeling a bit fragile. It helps to have hope which I didn't have when I lost her back in December so I feel very lucky to be in this position and I just hope that that luck carries through with me to test day on Sunday xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah brilliant news CatLady 😘. Glad to hear everything is on track. Hopefully it puts your mind at ease a little now. Saying that though, who can honestly relax anytime in the first trimester? It's terrifying!! Ha. Still, I have every faith everything is going to work out beautifully for you, hun. 

Missl - Got my fingers crossed for your little rainbow 🌈🤞 MC's are so hard & you've been really brave. You should be so proud of yourself. 

Welcome Cosmo, great name. Congratulations!

Tomorrow is OTD (14dpt) CB was 2-3 weeks pregnant. Cheapy is a strong solid & FRER is so strong its pulled all the HCG away from the control line, which is apparently fantastic. I've promised myself that's it now. Unless I bleed, I honestly don't think it's healthy to keep peeing on these things so DH has hid the cheapy tests. Eventually I'll just fall out of the habit. Ivf coordinator was estatic & my remaining meds for the next 6 weeks have been ordered. I like to think they're in there now, all snuggled down 🥰 enjoying Vegas. 

Can't wait to hear some more positive news from the 2ww'ters. Its flying for you now!


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Omnomnom - Great news about your 2-3 weeks on CB digital and dye stealer on the FRER.  I had a 2-3 weeks before OTD too on my successful pregnancy, it sounds like things are very much progressing.  I totally understand you wanting to pee on cheap sticks.  I think I did this until a fair few weeks in then just stopped.  I'd definitely recommend getting bloods done because that was when I truly relaxed.  Wishing you all the best for the coming weeks!  Isn't your wedding tomorrow?  Wishing you every happiness, and I hope you have a wonderful day!

missl73 - I hope that you are feeling a bit better.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for OTD on Sunday.  Not too much longer to go now.

CatLadyTTC1 - This is great news that the beta was positive.  As the doctor and others have said the doubling rate is the important thing.  Have you had two blood tests now, or was that the result from blood you had taken yesterday?  My hCG results always had a decimal point in them.  Totally understand how difficult this is for you.  I have everything crossed for a good doubling rate on Thursday.

cosmopolitan4112008 - Congratulations on your positive result.  288 sounds like a great value.  I don't know what normal progesterone levels are in pregnancy, so I can't help with that.  Didn't your clinic give you any indication?  I'm sorry that I can't help with the thyroid test result either.  Definitely a question for the clinic to understand the risks, but they are already on it with the medication.

Sandersing20 - Sorry to hear that you have also suffered losses.  Were the doctors able to offer you any useful information about why it likely happened?  I hope that you are feeling happy and positive in your 2WW 

lmcmillan28829 - Great to hear you have lots planned for your 2WW so I'm sure it will go quickly for you!  I sometimes miss that I don't have a partner to wait on me hand and foot and support me through the 2WW.  Thank you for your words, I hope that the next cycle will bring some luck!  Everything crossed for the remainder of your wait!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Shooting what does always have a decimal point in them mean? Would it be 386 or 38.6? I’m confused?! 

Just had an hour crying.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi CatLadyTTC1, I had some hCG tests done a number of years back and the result always had a point in it, like 38.6.  Did they tell you the result over the phone or did you get an email? xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey over the phone. I collect tomorrow. Gp was happy. 

I’m trying to sleep but obsessing. I think I am going to put myself in hospital at this rate.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi CatLadyTTC1, if the GP was happy you should try to relax!  I know it's much easier said than done.  Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for the next result xx


----------



## missl73

Oh CatLady, my heart goes out to you, look after yourself  . Hope your DH is with you and helping you get through this difficult time. 

I recommend this because you are feeling so anxious, please consider asking if you can receive your next set of results in person from the doctor tomorrow (either way whether it's good or bad), so they can explain it to you properly - I think that might be better than over the phone so you have the opportunity to ask more questions and you have support should you need it. Early pregnancy is filled with this, as soon as you stop worrying about one thing you move on to worry about the next thing. Big hugs and praying for good news.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thank you miss l. I hope you’re ok xx 

Shooting you’re a love thanks. 

Afm the bloods should be with me this afternoon or tomorrow we’re off to the hospital shortly and I’m also picking up my blood result from yesterday. 

I’ve also googled what next and where to go, think it’ll be Cyprus again but maybe team miracle. We’ve always said we need to be away again in August so wouldn’t be a shock if we’re not in the uk. They’re also more likely to freeze embies so we keep ‘going back’ until sorted. Next time won’t seem to daunting either. I’ve read even if this is chemical then it’s a good sign that the beans did try to stick. Who knows. This wait is the biggest mind field. 

Trying to keep positive but it’s very hard. 

Om good luck for your wedding today. 

Lmc and sand I hope the 2 ww is passing quickly for you.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning everyone 

Hope all is good. Suns back out here today yipee. 

Welcome to the group Cosmo & Congrats of you BFP.

Happy Wedding Day Om. Hope you have the best day and wishing you a life time of happiness. Great news about your Digital test 😁

MissL How are you today? Another day closer 

Shootingstar your amazing for going through IVF as it is but doing it alone I take my hat off to you. I hope you have a good support network around. How are you feeling? 

Catlady good luck with your bloods we are all behind you with everything crossed. You've got this you might not feel it but your a tough cookie. 

AFM I am off to my mother & Father in laws today for a few hour pass the time as I feel like I've got cabin fever. 
Last night I felt soooo rubbish I had cramps and my tummy was off so not sure what that was but hey hoe all ok this morning. Although I have woke up starving today. The 2ww feels like it's going quick but then on the other hand I'm like OMG I've still got a week to go till I can test. So far so good and I havent crumbled....

Sand how are you doing?

FM86 if you are still reading I've been thinking of you. 

Choupi Hope you are well too.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

x


----------



## Choupi15

Congrats  on your wedding day OM , hope you having loads of fun .....wishing you loads of happiness 

Congrats Comsmo on your BFP , where did you cycle and what did you do different this time  (sorry i like to ask this questions to learn and maybe adapt a few steps)

Hi Catlady how are you sweetie , i hope you are well big hugs to you and waiting to hear from you. i hope its all good news soon  

Hi LMC amazing stuff that you are not testing, keep your mind busy. Loads of netflix and relax  2WW is the worst i think during this process 

ShootingStar : Cant wait for us to cycle together , baby dust to you , you are indeed a super strong lady  

Sand & MissL : how you doing , are you girls in your 2WW ? 

AFM : Well i start bruselin next friday  but yesterday i met my friend for lunch and she is moving to the US so we had prosecco , i am feeling bad as i had 4 glass  oh well i wont drink at all as from next week but i know its not good and i feel guilty now. Other than that i am so grateful for this forum and each one of you for your support and sharing your story. It really helps for not being Alone in this process


----------



## missl73

CatLady - just take it one day and one step at a time. How did you go at the doctors today? 

Omnom - happy wedding day I hope you have a magical day 🥰

LMC - glad to hear you’re staying strong and not testing! Only 5 days until test day for me and no temptation here I don’t want bad news - happy to stay in the bubble for as long as I possibly can. 

Choupi - honestly don’t worry about a few glasses, having the odd glass here and there won’t make a difference. Excited you get to start soon! 

Shootingstar - thinking of you and hope you’re doing ok. You’ve been an inspiration in terms how you’ve picked yourself up and dusted yourself off - you’re an incredibly strong woman! 

Sandersing - I hope you’re feeling ok and staying sane too! 

AFM - 5dp today nothing to report except that I’m hungry, I keep waking up at 5am and am having the craziest dreams! I’m sure all of this means absolutely nothing 😂 Only 2 more days at work and then I’m on holiday so I can’t wait!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

OMG you girls! You’re the best!!! 

Me centric post!!

Would anyone like an update? The blood test has come back at  SEVENTY NINE POINT SIX. we have more than doubled in 48 hours! GP is happy! I’m still at a loss! 
This is the biggest roller coaster in the world! 

Come on little bean! Stick your little heart out!!


----------



## Choupi15

CatLadyTTC1 wooohooooo am super excited for you ....Congratulations i am sooooo happy for you  

No more stress now , rest well and enjoy


----------



## missl73

Wow that’s great news CatLady what a relief! I’m so pleased for you, especially knowing how worrying these past few days have been. That’s a really promising sign. Have you been booked in for your viability scan now? You must be pretty much 5 weeks now so only a week or so before you should be able to see a heartbeat xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Wahoo Catlady. Amazing news super made up for you. Have they said what to do next?

Today is getting better I have also just received a letter from the clinic to say we have 1 Frozen embie Yipee xx


----------



## Choupi15

Awesome news Lmc xxx


----------



## Sandersing20

Ah great news all round!!!

Catlady, what a relief!!!! I have been on this rollercoaster with you. It was tough   Please stick. 

Lmc, wonderful! Always great to have one in the bank. How are you coping? Tempted to test?

Welcome Cosmo and congratulations  

I am with Missl here when I say I am holding out on testing as I prefer the unknown - ignorance is bliss etc so I really don't want to test. I say this now, but let's hope I keep my promise.

Omnom, I hope you are having a wonderful wedding day! 

AFM, absolutely zero symptoms. I am tired and hungry but what's new.. I was starting to worry as how much would I love sore boobs right now. I was this way on my first. My second I was very sore but I was on Lubion as I was doing an IUI. Anyway..... my new mantra is not to obsess so off to make myself tea to distract myself. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well and enjoying the sun x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

What a blinking relief! I’m not sure when we can book scans and everything I’m trying to just enjoy this moment of one little bean sticking or 2 or 3 or whatever! Haha. Now for me not to be so selfish. I’m sorry for all my random posts of late, not being there for everyone and everything. Even though I might not have posted about you gals individually I have had you all in my thoughts xx 

Back to the personals for you gals!

Lmc I hope you’re relaxing in the 2ww as hard as it is and absolutely AMAZING news about a frostie! I am chuffed for you our little unicorn xx 

Om STOP PEEING ON STICKS hahaha. Only joking. Congratulations on your marriage today I’m sure you’ve got far more exciting things going on than and hope the bean hasn’t made you feel too poorly! No more over heating. 

Sand my lovely how are you? Are you managing to rest as well? 

Miss l I hope you’re doing really well and I’ve been thinking about you and your rainbow xx I’m sorry I haven’t been around as much but you’ve constantly been in my thoughts. WOOOHOOO for holidays! You both sound like you need this what with your 12 hour shifts. I’ve got family out in Italy atm, lake como the views oook breathtaking! Hope you have a very happy and non delayed flight and your suitcase follows you! No drama like mine if you please! 

Cosmo welcome aboard! I don’t know about progesterone I am getting mine tested privately. Sorry I can’t help xx 

Choupi - thank you xx I’m excited to see your cycle progress. You feel like you wait forever and then bing everything moves quickly. Wishing you the very best. 

Dear shooting, you’re the strongest woman I know going through this without a partner. The amount of times I’ve broken down I front of the mr. I hope you have a great support network x good luck next cycle, bet you’re already ahead of the game there. 

FM86 if you’re lurking, as always thinking of you too xx 

I hope I’ve caught up with everyone xx 

PS don’t EVER google hcg numbers. EVER.


----------



## lori84

Can I join you all...I have posted on a couple of threads but no one is chatting but this one seems to very lively 

Anyway I am 12dp5dt a BA FET. I haven't tested yet, test date is Friday....not sure how I am feeling at the moment, a lot of mixed emotions! Anyway I have been feeling sick (I know very early but this happened last time with my bfp) but I don't want to look at symptoms too much as I don't want to get my hopes up.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi Lori. Welcome on board. DO NOT TEST EARLY. If you read through my posts you’ll see why. I’ve driven myself mad in fact I was going to section myself at one point. 

Good luck on Friday. Your story looks very interesting and my thoughts are with you re your sleeping baby xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Welcome to the group Lori.
Good luck for Friday. Yep defo dont test early some of these amazing ladies have had a tough few weeks driving them selves mad! 

Catlady I am so happy for you. Do you have to have bloods again? I am absolutely buzzing with my little frostie what a crazy little journey we have just been on.

Sand I am ok. Havent had any symptoms really just feeling really tired today and was starving this morning. When is your test date? 

Choupi I'm so jealous I could kill for a glass of prosecco especially in this gorgeous weather! Bet you cant wait to get started.

MissL is it Sunday your test date. Haha the dreams I've had some strange ones too! Will you be testing on holiday??

x


----------



## missl73

Welcome Lori!! Wow that is some good willpower you have not testing. My clinic has given me a 9dp5dt OTD for my FET I don't know I could hold out until 14!! Fingers crossed for your BFP! 

LMC - That's amazing news about your frostie!!! You must be over the moon, what a turnaround you've had. Yup Sunday is test day and I'll be doing it in Italy. I've just checked the weather forecast and it's going to be 38C which normally I would be fine with as I lived in Australia for years so I'm good with the heat but if I am pregnant I don't want to cook my little bean!! How are you feeling? are you finding the 2ww ok?


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

missl73 - That's a fairly early OTD in comparison to others.  I know some do 9DP5DT, mine is 11DP5DT and some do 14DP5DT.  But I still think even holding out until 9DP5DT is brilliant.  I've just got no willpower whatsoever when it comes to HPTs     Italy is a nice place to be doing your HPT.  It would be so lovely for you to celebrate a BFP in such a romantic setting!  Ah everything crossed for that.  Thank you so much for your kind words.  In a sad way, this journey gets both harder and easier every cycle.  Harder in the way that it's hard to remain positive, but easier in that coping with the chemical or BFN becomes easier to move on from as I've practiced facing it and moving to the next step.  I'm actually not sure what I will do when I run out of next steps...

lmcmillan28829 - Feeling hungry is a great sign, as is feeling tired and having vivid dreams.  Great news about your frozen embryo too!!  Thank you also for your lovely kind words.  I do have a great support network around me, and do feel lucky for that.  I'm feeling much better about things today, it usually takes me a couple of days to get over the hormone changes and the sad feelings that a cycle hasn't worked.

lori84 - Welcome to the thread!  I've moved onto the next cycle buddies thread as I unfortunately had a chemical pregnancy this time around.  Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming OTD!  Your OTD is fairly late, ours is 11DP5DT.  However, I did test on OTD and got a negative digital test, but tested the next day and it was positive, so perhaps our clinic ask us to test a little early.  It was a chemical though, so that was probably why.

CatLadyTTC1 - This is such a relief to read - brilliant news about your levels more than doubling.  That's exactly what the levels need to be doing now.  Everything crossed for the coming weeks for you.  I think you can book a scan anytime from 6 weeks onwards, and I'd recommend Babybond.  Thank you so much for your lovely kind words.  I do have a great support network, although sometimes I think it would be great to share this journey with a partner.

Sandersing20 - It sounds like you are doing great in your 2WW.  Well done for holding out on testing!  Everything crossed for you.  When is OTD?

Choupi15 - Not long now until we get to cycle again!   Catch up with you on our brand new board!  Don't worry about the Prosecco, a few glasses here and there will be relaxing 

Omnomnom - I hope you have had an amazing wedding day and are enjoying your evening!  Let us know how you got on! 

AFM - Feeling better today after a tough couple of days.  Ready to start again now


----------



## Fm86

Lol still lurking.....

My AF was very short and I’ve become bloated massively! Clinic said I have a long wait to be seen and then referred to have op done. Me and DH are booking to go away during the summer hols.

Hope your all good x


----------



## lori84

catlady I have been reading the post for several days before posting, I was following your story. I'm so glad you got the outcome you did 

missl I have nearly tested a couple of times but I didn't last time either and I haven't this time either, otd is tomorrow so can't be tempted any sooner than that now  Hope you are feeling ok, not long until your otd

shooting I was reading your posts and I really feel for you, your very brave. lots of luck for your next round.

ATM I am feeling ok, IBS is quite bad when eating dairy again this happened with my positive last time but I really don't want to think like that and get disappointed tomorrow. I have been on a course for the past 3 days and they kept going on about pregnancy and going through what we did in January and having a late loss and now been in the 2ww has brought a whole heap of emotions flooding through but my husband has been very supportive and he's my rock.

Hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Hello everyone,

I’m a bit lost with all the names, so forgive me if i don’t mention everyone personally.
Congratulations to the Catlady. My friend started very low with her betas, around 40 and 50, both times and both times she got a girl

Regarding my protocol, I repeated the same one that I used 5 years ago: prednisone, clexane, neupogen in addition to those regular things like progesterone and estrace. Obviously, I’m still not in a safe zone as I’m waiting for the 2nd beta and the ultrasound, but I hope for the best. My dr was dr. Braverman who, unfortunately, passed away 2 months ago. Now I’m with his team, but I’m consulting Serum for certain matters from time to time. 
I tested myself 10 days after the transfer, but I got my urine positive earlier, so to have a blood test even at 9 days is fine.

I wish you ladies All the luck and success!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hope everyone is ok.

Good luck with your test tomorrow Lori.

Dont know about anyone else bit I'm going to be the size of a house by the end of the 2ww I cannot stop eating all I have thought about for 2 days is pies & Pasties so today I went out and bought myself a pasty havent had one in years!! 

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Evening all,

Finally had a day of not obsessing about HCG numbers, doubling, brown spotting etc     actually enjoying this pregnancy bubble right now. Cyprus wants me to have another HCG test but what’s the point? I’m fed up of HCG ever second and panicking about it and the results. Just want to enjoy this little moment right now. We have FINALLY stopped all spotting. Not even a pinhead size I can obsess over. 🤣🤣🤣

Lmc how are you? I’m still eating for England ha. I also had some epic vivid dreams during the cycle. Some were out of this world. 

Miss l how you doing? Good luck on test day xx hope the hay fever isn’t getting to you. I think you’ve final,y finished work so you must be happy. Enjoy the break. 

Lori, good luck tomorrow, I’m sure you’ll be fine xx I wish I never tested tbh. The spotting I think threw me! 

Thanks for your positive words Cosmo. I’m sorry you lost your dr, that must’ve been a shock. You can get a private blood test for HCG but don’t google at all. Haha haha. I’ve learned my lesson. 

Hey fm   I feel so protective of you, no idea why! As part of my obsessive googling recently I did come across Czech and Greek clinics that do surgery and wow their prices! Anaesthetic was 100 euros! I just paid £400 for an anaesthetist here in the UK. is it something you could consider? They guarantee no wait so could be an option for you? You might literally only need to be there for 2 days or so. Even if it’s just an email to see x 

Shooting, also much love for you too. Thank you for your kind words. I’ll keep stalking you on the July August thread if that’s ok? Massive fingers crossed for you xx

Sand you lovely lady. Thank you also for your lovely words. how are you in the 2ww? Are you and lmc test’ng day buddies?

Om, hope everything went well yesterday mrs ☺☺☺

Choupi, not long now until all systems go!

Afm, I’ve finally finished brown spotting. I can’t even obsess over a pinhead size amount of brown smear lol that’s how we roll isn’t it. My tummy is still an elastic band and nothing is allowed near it. I managed to give myself a matching purple bruise from the clexane on the other side just as the last one had gone. I’ve stayed away from google and enjoying this bubble. 

Hope I haven’t missed anyone out xx


----------



## missl73

Shootingstar - I'm so glad you feel better, I really hope next cycle is the one for you (I have a feeling i'll be joining you so we can be buddies again)

Cosmopolitan - I hope your second beta gives you the result you were hoping for. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean. 

FM - good for you and hubby booking so time away, you deserve it I hope some good rest and relaxation gives you the energy for your next go. I hope you manage to find somewhere for the surgery to speed things along. 

Lori - you are so strong and brave, it all sounds very promising to me. I have everything crossed for you for your test. 

LMC - sounds like good symptoms to me! 

CatLady - it's so nice to hear you sounding more calm and relaxed. I think it's great you pushed back on the clinic about doing another beta, it's not going to change the outcome and so what's the point. I think if you're feeling in a good place you should embrace it just like you are. Enjoy your bubble and long may it continue. 

AFM - I can't explain why because it's not that I have any spotting or anything, but I just know that this one isn't going to be my time. I know how I felt last time when it was positive and I had a really strong intuition about it which turned out to be right and I'm just really sure this time that I'm not pregnant. I don't need a pick me up, I'm really fine, I had a little cry this morning and then I put my rational brain back on and I know that it was only ever really a 50/50 chance even when everything looks perfect and so it was equally likely to fail as it was to work. DH and I talked about it this morning and we would both prefer a BFN to another MMC at 10 weeks so if it hasn't worked as I suspect, then it's because there is something not right with this embryo in which case I'd much rather find out now. At least this time I have more frosties to put back so I will be able to go straight into another FET. I just need to talk to the clinic about keeping up my progesterone for long enough to delay my period so I can wait until I'm back in the UK to have my scan on 3rd day of my cycle which shouldn't be an issue I only need to hold it off until 5 days after OTD. Of course, I will test on Sunday but I think it's just a formality.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey miss l xx I’ve been pregnant 3 times in my life including this one and none of them have been the same. None. Don’t give up just yet. Do you have any nothesterone or anything you could take maybe? This whole process is the biggest rollercoaster of emotions no one warns you about. No one knows unless you’ve done it. I sometimes think that’s lost in the clinical world of hospital, clinics, nurses, clinicians, consultants etc. Big hug xx


----------



## missl73

Thanks CatLady you're so kind. Honestly, I'm ok. Last year I didn't cope well with IVF at all, I think because it was my first time for all of it and it was the first time in my life I'd ever seen 2 lines on a test so my anxiety levels were through the roof and I obsessively googled everything. Since losing my baby and then having a cancelled cycle I know that IVF is a long-game and I can't will it all to happen any faster. Now I know I can get pregnant I feel much more like it's just a case of getting the right embryo and I'm fortunate at 32 I do have time. I know that nothing I can do will change anything so I accept it for what it is, I told DH I was certain it didn't work and he has the same view, ok well if it hasn't the only thing to do is to try again and that's what we'll do. It is what it is. We'll see on Sunday but I wouldn't hold your breath, I'd be very surprised if I'm wrong - this isn't me trying to protect my feelings in case, I just feel it in my bones xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

You can have a special cat cuddle xx i hope we have an update with a bfp but if not I’m happy you both have such a strong relationship, each other and time xx 

I’ve definitely calmed down. The anxiety isn’t doing anyone any good. I was crazing myself. I’m just enjoying my bubble now. I’ll deal with the anxiety of a scan when that comes but for now I’m done worrying. On,y so much someone can take.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

CatLadyTTC1 - I'm really glad you've calmed down about everything and are starting to just enjoy being pregnant.  As long as the numbers are doubling - which they did - and you are not anxious, then all sounds good.  This is such a difficult process not to become a little obsessed about.  I reckon you've done brilliantly, and you have had a very stressful time.  So I don't blame you for skipping the hCG test and waiting for your scan.  Haha of course you can follow on the next thread!  I hope to have some better news next time 

missl73 - I love your grounded approach to this.  32 is so young, so even if this time is not meant to be, you are absolutely right that you have loads of time and it really is just about finding the right embryo.  I have everything crossed that this is the one and you will get your BFP this time, although I totally understand the feelings you are having because we all know our own bodies.  CatLadyTTC1 is quite right though that every pregnancy is different and you could have knocked me over with a feather the day I got my first positive on this latest cycle because I just didn't feel a thing after 3DP5DT.  I know that one wasn't meant to be but the pulling and stretching sensations didn't start until fairly close to OTD (my OTD is always 11DP5DT), so I think it was actually progressing as it should have until around then.  Everything crossed for your OTD on Sunday.

lmcmillan28829 - All is sounding good with you in your 2WW!  When do you test?  I hope you enjoyed your pasty!

cosmopolitan4112008 - Wishing you luck for your second beta.  When will you get your results?  

lori84 - Thank you for your good luck wishes!  Everything crossed for your OTD - when is it that you test?  I'm so sorry to read that you had a late loss.  Wishing you every success for this cycle xx

Fm86 - Hi there!  Hope you are doing OK.  Glad to hear you are planning some time away.  Do you have any health insurance with work that you might be able to use to get the op done quicker?  Just a thought.  Sending positive thoughts for your next steps.

AFM - Nothing to report from me, just waiting to start testing for LH surge on the 10th xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hello ladies 👋

The wedding was magical. I loved every moment. It honesty felt like a dream. It ended far too soon 😊 really glad we have a party back in the UK to look forward too. Thank you for all your well wishes! Means

Today, however, I've occasionally had short, sharp, shooting sensations directly up my foof They haven't filled me with joy & I'm rather stressed about them. Hoping it's normal but I'm suddenly not confident. There's no bleeding yet so I'm trying to remain calm. Grr. 

Everybody else seems to be doing much better than me. 2ww'ters just keeping yourselves busy I see 😊. Very much looking forward to some BFP's to join the stricken panickers, haha. 

FM, enjoy the break away with DH. Sorry to hear about the bloating. Hope you're taking good care of yourself. 

Good luck for whenever you test, Lori. 

CatLady, least you know everything is progressing nicely so far. I'd love a doctors reassurance but I understand your stresses still. The joys of the first trimester! Hoping those numbers keep doubling nicely for you. 

Missl, I can imagine how anxious you're probably feeling. I'm really hopeful for your rainbow though. As you've wisely told us, we literally have no control over these outcomes & I keep trying to remind myself of that because this journey just doesnt seem to give us a break. Hopefully by staying so level headed you'll have a lovely surprise shortly 🤞 Definitely agree you've got time on your side but I understand that doesn't make us any less impatient and rightfully so. When is OTD? 

Shooting, you're so lovely. Wishing you every success for the next round. Like the others I'm already hovering over the next thread to see how you get on. Keep us in the know when you can. Thanks for all the support you've offered so far. 

During that 2ww I didn't have a single symptom if it makes anyone feel better. Like zilch, not even a tiddy bit of bloating. My advice for people is to not test..  like EVER. Just wait until you suddenly give birth 😂.


----------



## lori84

Well it was a BFN for me, feeling a lot of emotions at the moment. Still need to speak with the clinic to find out what the next steps are.


----------



## missl73

I’m so sorry Lori, huge hugs it’s ok to feel all the emotions today, it’s a grief for what could have been. I hope you’re doing ok. I know how hard it is when you’re hoping for your rainbow (I’m hoping for one too). You’re one very brave lady and your time will come. In the meantime, if you need to vent or feel sad or whatever support you need from us we are here xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey Lori, big hug xx I’m sorry it didn’t work this cycle I wish I had the words. I hope your clinic look after you and have the right answers to your questions. I look forward to your update with next steps xx I totally agree with miss l we are all here for you xx 

Om welcome back Mrs. Glad you had a magical day and you’re now a Mrs! Teehee. I don’t have any sickness or anything. Just elastic belly! Oh actually I have a few waves of sickness but they don’t last. Can’t work out if hungry or sick or just looking into something. 

How’s everyone else? Hope all is going ok xx


----------



## Sandersing20

I'm so sorry Lori... It is a grief for what could have been, as Missl said. I hope you have support around you and know that we are all here for you to vent. I hope you and your DH are getting the support you need from your circles. 

Lmc, what date is your OTD? Mine is Monday and I just don't have the urge to test for fear of bad news. I am torn between not wanting to see another negative but not wanting to just wait for my AF in case it is delayed and I get my hopes up. 

On a happier note, Omnom! How great that you had the wedding and under such happy news too! I hope the pain has gone - that can't be fun. I haven't heard that it is anything to worry about. 

To everyone else, I hope all is well xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies, congratulations to those who have been lucky this time round. Please remember that pregnancy chat must be kept for the baby dust area.

Thanks

Sharry


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey.

I didn't realise 😕 my bad. Hope I didn't cause any offence. I'd be heartbroken. I'm not interested in joining any other chats so I'll quietly watch this one & focus on everyone else's progress if that's OK?

Lori - I'm so sorry my lovely. Take lots of time for yourself to process all your emotions. There's certainly no right or wrong way to feel, so feel it all. Wishing you every luck for your future cycles. Heart goes out to you. 

Sanders & LMC - I'm so excited to hear how you both get on. Its admirable that you're both waiting to test 🙌. No pain today so far but that's all I'll say about me. Have we got long till we both test? 

Missl - Hope you're feeling more positive today my lovely. Thinking of you. Come on little 🌈


----------



## JeffieH

Hello ladies, I hope it's ok to jump in here with a question. I've previously had two failed ivf cycles and just completed my third. The egg retrieval was on Wednesday. We're going for FET, assuming we end up with some embies which we didn't get previously. Long story but chances of success are slim to nil. (Please please dear Universe, make it happen).
One of the things I am doing differently this time is I am exercising more regularly and obviously cut back the last week of short protocol. Question is, how soon can I start exercising again? I know no hot baths or swimming or sexy time for 2 weeks. But how does cardio factor in? I want to be in best shape possible should this work. 
Thanks xxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Lori I'm so sorry you got a BFN and so sorry it didnt work this cycle for you I hope you are ok? 

Sand my test date is Wednesday??!! 


Om congratulations hope you had a wonderful day.

Well its been a crazy 24 hours. I have been having pains in my leg for over a week but was distracted with all the IVF ongoings. It got worse last night so my mum took me to the walk in centre as the symptoms I was displaying was of a blood clot. The walk in centre said as I was an IVF patient that would be reluctant to treat me and I should phone my clinic in the morning (worrying) but i did as i was told. Spoke with the IVF clinic this morning who said it was ridiculous and I should take myself to a&e. Me and Hubby have just spent 4 hours at a&e had blood tests and my levels should of been 500 mine where 2748 so I am now on blood thinners and have to go back on Sunday for an ultra sound on my leg. It's never ending this lark!!!

How is everyone else doing? 

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Lmc that’s horrible. I hope you feeling less pain ...take care of yourself. 

Lori am so sorry for your BFN big hugs to you. It sucks when this happen I know ...but hopefully it’s all preparing you for your positive in your next cycle. 

Hey Jeff welcome on board , my doctor told me no high intensity exercise , best thing is to walk on the treadmill but very mild strength. If you are in your 2ww maybe take it easy and go for long walks. 

AFM : I start bruselin next Wednesday, I wanted to check with you or any girls who did bruselin what did you took it ...was it morning or evenings ?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I’m so sorry! I hope I didn’t cause offence to anyone xx I see this little group as my friends and I want everyone to succeed so badly I’m sorry if I offended anyone. I’m cheering you all on here and if at any point I over step the mark shout at me. I just can’t seem to let you ladies go! You’re my little cheerleaders xx 

Lmc OMG what the hickory caused the blood levels?!? On the plus side aspirin is a blood thinner and lots of ladies have that after transfer and clexane so hopefully all is good x I wish you a very speedy recovery and you take it extra easy. Big hugs xx

Sand!!!! I’m excited for your test day. You’re doing so well not testing. Do you have a test? I’m never buying a pregnancy test again and fair play for you holding off. I would be doing the same forever more now. 

Miss l is our exercise queen Jeff I think they just say no high impact exercise. Nice walking and such like is ok. Welcome on board and fingers crossed xx 

Hi choupi sorry I didn’t take that drug. So exciting your nearly on your way xxx whoop!


----------



## Fm86

Not offended at all...I defo love hearing how you are all getting on! Gives me hope ☺ Online circle of fertility friends....!

Me and hubby have said we need time so maybe nhs wait would be perfect for us....(I would love to have it done tomorrow tho) we have booked to go towards the east of the world but there are cases of Zika virus so the wait is self needed.

Hope all is well with you all ladies x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh sounds lovely FM. Our clinic were ‘hot’ on zika in England but did say sperm can be frozen o stop the 6 month wait and a woman only needs to wait 3 months. Bizarrely in Cyprus there was no mention of zika. We went to Barbados last year and didn’t even know about the zika thing! Well I knew about it but didn’t know about the effect on the ivf cycle. Hope you have a lovely break xx I’ll be watching your posts as they come in


----------



## missl73

No offense taken here Omnom and CatLady we've become a very close little group over the past few weeks and we all just want to see each other get the baby we so desperately want. Omnom congrats on being a married lady now!!

Welcome Jeffie - so my clinic basically told me I could just carry on as normal and nothing I did was going to change the outcome. I need exercise to stay sane so I went to my normal power vinyassa yoga class the morning after transfer. I think if you're used to exercising it has less of a toll on your body and getting the blood flowing I think is a good thing. I just wouldn't lift really heavy weights (where you need to hold your breath) or do any big twists but I think otherwise you're probably fine. It's a very personal decision so you've got to do what feels right for you. I got a BFP last time just carrying on as normal. This time I think it's failed, I don't think exercise has anything to do with it. 

LMC - that all sounds a bit scary and crazy! I hope the blood thinners do their trick and all resolves itself and you're ok. What a drama! 

Choupi - I feel like time is flying by for you (I'm sure you probably don't haha!) I didn't take Bruselin so i'm afraid I cant help on that. 

CatLady - it's lovely that you're still here cheering us all on  

FM86 - I'm so glad you've stuck around, it sounds like you and hubby are taking care of yourselves at that's the most important thing. Where are you off to on your hols?

AFM - I've mentally moved on from this cycle. I'm extremely annoyed with the clinic because I feel that they've let me down. I spent some time doing my research in prep for my next go and I found scientific studies that show that if you have a progesterone level of less than 30 on transfer day it's highly predictive of a failed cycle. Mine was 20. I think it's ridiculous, they could have tested my levels the day before transfer because the injection works extremely quickly and we could have corrected it before I had the transfer but instead, they've risked it and I believe that's why it hasn't implanted as it was literally a perfect quality embryo and I've been pregnant before so we know my endometrium is usually receptive. Anyway, I will be insisting next time that we don't allow that to happen and I'm going to push them to change their FET protocol so other women don't have to have the same experience. It literally makes no difference to them to do the progesterone test a day or two earlier.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Miss L I’m gutted about your progesterone. I was given the proluton injection 30 minutes after transfer they didn’t even measure my progesterone it’s standard procedure and of course the cyclogest after EC. I don’t know how that would work on a FET but! I would be so frustrated. This is the exact reason we went to Cyprus. I actually felt they wanted us to get pregnant and not just be a cash cow for them. I felt in England they wanted to EC so that they could get their payment from access fertility. They get the full cycle amount whether there was anything to transfer or not. Disgusting behaviour which must change. I just feel that English clinics are so impersonal. I think I’m almost ready to send my letter off! 

I do hope you have an amazing break and who knows maybe a surprise BFP XX hope you’re packed and got yourself a lovely trip planned xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

missl73 - Well done you for carrying on exercising.  I'm no good at that even when not TTC   Have you done any HPTs yet or just have the feeling that is hasn't worked?  It's awful to have that feeling of being let down and I have to say that I have felt the same over the past months with my clinic.  I've had 8 embryos transferred since having DS and it was only after the 7th that they suggested hormone testing.  I'm having the tests on transferring these last embryos though so we will see what the levels are like.  I'm so sorry that you're going through wondering whether the progesterone has been a factor when it's such an easy thing to correct.

Fm86 - Good idea to get a break away for some rest time.  It will do you the world of good.  Any ideas where you will head off to?

CatLadyTTC1 - You didn't offend me!  I always find there's a big grey area between pregnancy chat and what comes after the 2WW as it's all still really early on and it's good to get support from those you have already connected with when feeling very anxious in the early days.  I do appreciate some might not feel the same way but for me, hearing about other successes gives hope 

Choupi15 - Roll on next Wednesday!!  Here comes our next cycle 

lmcmillan28829 - I'm sorry to hear about the issues with your leg and suspected blood clot.  I hope everything is OK on Sunday.  How are you feeling besides, are you feeling positive?

JeffieH - Welcome to the thread!  Wishing you the best of luck for your treatment.  Will you be transferring on your next cycle?  Choupi15 and I are on the next thread (July / August) if you'd like to join us!  I'm sorry that I can't help you with the exercise question but apparently very rigorous exercise is not the best thing to do.

Omnomnom - Same as what I said to CatLadyTTC1 above...you haven't offended me!  I'm very happy to hear your updates and completely understand wanting to chat with the people you have connected with, although i do appreciate that we are all different.  Pains as you have described are perfectly normal early on, and I think it's your pelvic floor starting to prepare...  I might be wrong!  Congratulations on your wedding!  I hope you are having a wonderful time! 

Sandersing20 - Great that you are waiting to test!  I hope you are feeling OK.

lori84 - So very sorry to read your update today.  Sending hugs to you, and wishing you well for your next steps xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Ah I'm really pleased, ladies. I'm genuinely sorry if anyones felt uncomfortable by my posts! It was never intentional. I love this thread & everyone on it. You've all been so supportive & I'd hate to say goodbye so soon. I completely understand everyone's at different stages, I'm just so eager for everyone to get their BFP's too. You're so right Shooting, we really bond with the lovely ladies we share forums with, no matter the outcomes. We've all been there. We know the devastating lows as well as the unbelievable highs. To share all of our different experiences is invaluable 😘 

Missl - Feeling quite eager for you to test, whether it brings the most wonderful surprise or a chance to collect all your thoughts & research and move on to your next cycle. You're such a strong person, it really shines through. The way they've proceeded with your treatment sounds appaling. If they knew those odds (which as professionals I should highly expect they do) then why on earth have they potentially wasted a perfect little embryo? I'm hoping with every fibre of my being, that your embie is ignoring any odds and nestling down regardless  Think its an excellent idea to have them change their protocol, literally makes no sense to me why they let people go ahead with those levels if they could work on improving it first. Can they not appreciate how much this means to those who are trying? We all want the very best odds, every cycle. Feels so half arsed 🙄. I'm stressing for you. 

Shooting - Clinging to the hope that everything you've said is the case for me. Thank you so much for the reassurance. Wedding was fabulous & I'm currently resting round the pool in the unbearable Vegas heat, getting my tan on & living my best life 👌 Even if these progesterone balls keep leaking & threatening to ruin it all (as well as all my bikinis in the process) yay! 😄. So is your next cycle a FET?

Choupi - Got my fingers tightly crossed for you hun! Look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## missl73

Thanks ShootingStar and Omnom no HPTs yet waiting until tomorrow to confirm what I already know. I think it’s why I’m feeling so angry, it’s such an easy thing to fix and with such a minor change to the way they do things I don’t get it. I was talking to another lady at the same clinic who had the exact same level as me but her transfer was in the morning, they made her rush back that very same day said it was really urgent she get the injection. For me my transfer was in the afternoon so by the time they results came in the clinic was closed and the on-call nurse rang me so it’s like oh well we’ll have to wait then because we’re not open. I just don’t think it’s good enough. I think the chances of me having two perfect graded embryos not be genetically normal at my age (my last 5AA ended in MMC)  is pretty slim so I really think it’s the progesterone that has been the problem. 

Oh well, I’m off on holiday today, I’m just going to take the time to relax, reconnect with DH and enjoy how good holidays are when you don’t have kids 😂 it’s ok. Maybe next time will be my time. I will update you all on the results of my test tomorrow!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning Ladies

No offence taken here. I love speaking yo you all and hearing how everyone is doing....Can we not make our own group up somewhere?


Miss L have a fab holiday and safe journey. Have a lovely and relaxing holiday as can be. Stay positive hun you've got this 🤞🤞You've been a massive support to all of us now this us your turn. I have everything crossed for you.

Hey Jeff welcome to the group. This has been the best support I could ever asked for.

Choupi good luck for next week.

FM86 enjoy your well deserved break your a trooper. 

**sensitive post **

So yesterday before I went to a&e the fertility clinic said oh they will probably do a pregnancy test on you if not ask them to treat you as being pregnant. 
This may sound strange but I already feel like everything has been taken out of my hands and done in a lab and I wanted to be able to do a test at home without someone else telling me or waiting for results. IM SICK OF WAITING! So I caved I really would of lasted till next week I was happy in my little bubble. To my delight there was a faint BFP, I've waited till today to post as I wanted to do another one this morning. Again BFP and darker than yesterday. I am not getting my hope's up just yet as the line needs to obv progress, we need to rule out ectopic and also the suspected blood clot has put the fear of God in me. Hubby doesn't know what to do with himself hes following me round like a little sheep. I'm in complete shock as I wasnt even expecting to get any eggs!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh lmc you and your little unicorn and your husband.   I’m wishing you the very best and doing some very small and quiet woohoo xx I know how difficult this part is. Here for you xx fingers crossed xx

Miss l have a fabulous holiday. I’ll keep an eye out for your post tomorrow whatever the outcome we’re here xx

Thanks everyone for your kind words xx 

I’ll bbl for more personals. Xx much love everyone


----------



## Omnomnom:)

*Whispering* - Aaaaah. Congratulations! How fantastic, LMC. So so happy for you. Is it possible for you to upload the tests? Aw, your DH sounds like he's doesn't know what to do with himself, so sweet! Can't wait to see your progress. To think how your cycle initially started, with such uncertainty & now you're quietly celebrating a Bfp!! Bet you were so shocked. Oh you must be so pleased! I can appreciate the nervousness wholeheartedly but I'm so sure you're gonna be just fine. What day past transfer are you on? Great idea about starting a new group somewhere. Hopefully it could be organised for us, eventually 👍🏻.

Missl - Holiday sounds like it's going to be an amazing break for you both, no matter the results. Lovely to hear you're taking some time for you! Much needed. Definitely doesn't make sense for those gradings to be the reason behind the MMC.. (still got my fingers tightly crossed for this cycle) 🤞.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Not sure if you can see these 🙈
I thought I was 7dp5dt but I think I'm 6 
Trigger was 2 weeks today and trf was a week today...


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

You sure can. Looks like my one there xx 

Good luck.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Its definitely there, it's just a little shy. Needs a bit of time to strengthen like you said. Eeeek! Buzzing for you. Digi result too 😍🙌.

Hope everyone else is OK. Feels a little quiet.


----------



## Choupi15

Lmc I can seee it ......exciting news babe xxx


----------



## missl73

Whispering congratulations LMC I hope we see that line continue to darken. 

AFM - As expected 9dp5dt stark white BFN. I’m certain my very low progesterone on transfer day is the cause - such a waste over something so easily fixed. What can you do?! We have 2 more in the freezer so we’ll try again. I’ll check in to see how you get on tomorrow Sandersing then I’m going to stay off the boards for the rest of my holiday while I regroup ready for the next try xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Miss L xxx I hope you’re ok. Totally understand your need to focus on the next steps and next round plus the frustration of this cycle. We will be here waiting for you when you return. I’m so sorry this cycle didn’t work for you. Have an amazing holiday with lots of fun and memories to be made. 

Much love again xx 

Hi om yes a little quiet atm but we are coming to the end of the cycling. I’d love a new board for us gals but not sure where that will be. Gone are the days of msn messenger 🤣🤣🤣

Lmc hope you’re ok and getting better now. Let us know how you get on if you’re going back to hospital or the drs 

Sand not long until test day I think? Good luck xx 

Hi eoe xx hope all ok.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh MissL I'm so sorry. Your gut feeling was right, Yes have some much needed time out with Hubby it's well deserved. I admire how positive you can be in such a crappy situation. Much love xx

Catlady just getting up and ready to go back to the hospital. No lie in for me this weekend I'm absolutely shattered.

Anyone any ideas, can we just create another group on here or is that not allowed dont know how it works?? 

Will update later 

Hope all ok x


----------



## missl73

Thanks ladies, I'm fine more angry than sad. I've put my two doctor parents to good use and I'm getting them to do all my research for me and read the scientific journals so I can make an informed decision on my next cycle because I certainly don't trust the clinic to have my best interests in mind and not just put me through the conveyor belt again! And, I don't want to think about it while I'm on holiday I just want to relax and enjoy myself.

I'll check back in from time to time to see how you're all doing. If you're interested in what's happening with me I plan to keep up my diary which I've kept through this whole cycle here's the link https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=401861.70. It's been so lovely having all you ladies for support, you're all amazing, strong and brave and will make wonderful mums xxx


----------



## Sandersing20

Missl, I’m furious at them. So furious. I hope you’re ok. Good idea to take time to regroup and please don’t stay on the board for me. If you really want to hear I will pm you. I’m so so sorry. I hope you get to enjoy your holiday and get to give the clinic what for. Thinking of you x

Lmc, wonderful wonderful news and to think you thought you might not have had any eggs... how fantastic. Enjoy your day and I hope the clot is ok. 

Hello to everyone else and hope you’re all well. Test day tomorrow and I will let you guys know. Thanks you, to this little group x


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Back from the hospital all ok. Scans have come back clear. They have said the tests are very sensitive and lots of things can make them rise, like a cold, medication or pregnancy. They are happy to stop the clexane but of any other symptoms appear I must go back.
I've come home and now I've got a little spotting I need a month on a beach please!!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh wow Lmc you do need a little rest after this. So glad they came back clear. Are you feeling pain in your leg still? Are. You telling your clinic tomorrow that you tested? 

I had spotting this afternoon, brown blood. I thought it was game over. Thankfully it hasn’t lasted the last time I checked. I don’t have period feeling just yet so I don’t know what to think. DH said to maybe test but if it comes back negative that still won’t put my mind at ease as it’s not OTD yet. I would prefer to test tomorrow morning. I don’t feel confident but I just don’t want bad news to be confirmed yet.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey Sand.

No I'm going to wait till Wed my OTD to call them.
I'm going to go to my GP tomorrow though I want a referral to a specialist who understands my weird and wonderful uterus. My clinic really doesn't know much about it if I'm honest.
Legs just achy on and off my mum said it could be the stirrups form EC and Transfer?! 

Ah mines been on and off. Do whatever feels comfortable for you.We are all here whatever your result is. Fingers crossed it's good news 

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey lmc glad you’ve been given the all clear. I’m guessing your GP will refer for bloods as doubling is the easiest way to tell regarding ectopic pregnancy and as you’re a risk much like I am I’m sure they’ll send you to the hospital. You’ll need a blood test 48 hours apart. I’m still on clexane and have been since transfer day. I will continue to be on it for as long as the bean is snuggled in. 

Sand good luck tomorrow, we’re all right behind you and here for you xx

Lmc and sand, please don’t worry about spotting.  As you’ve seen from me spotting is my middle name lol. Brown spotting is old blood. Can come from anything xx I guess they don’t know because the embryo is like the size of a poppy seed so very difficult to study. 

Miss L enjoy your holiday, wine, meats and Prosecco and all the other yummy things Italy has to offer, I LOVE lemoncello and theirs OMG. Woohooo. That on some ice. Oh that’s me done. You can I think have your embryos transferred to another clinic if you feel you’re not getting anywhere with your clinic, I’m pleased your parents are taking over the research, got to use everyones area of specialty. So lovely you have such a support network around you. 

Hope eoe is ok xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - Brilliant that the tests are all clear!! One less thing to worry about. Glad you're home and resting up. Sleep my lovely 😴. I'll be hoping on your behalf for a nice, dark line in a few days. Hurry up Wednesday!.. 

Sand - Thinking of you 🤞 Got everything crossed! 

Missl - I hope you have the most wonderful & relaxing time with DH. I look forward to catching up with your journey via the diary. Such a brilliant idea to have everything jotted down. Wishing you every luck for your future cycles. 

CatLady - You're quite the whiz with this forum stuff. I appreciate we're quickly coming to the end of this particular cycle but how do we start one where we can continue sharing all our info? Surely we can start our own thread?


----------



## Sandersing20

Test day and..... BFP! 
So so so thrilled! Thank you guys for all your support. You have been lovely. I know it’s not over yet as there are more hurdles to overcome but right now I’m enjoying every bit of this. Thank you all again. Who knew my little day 6 would make it this far. 

Omnom/Catlady, if there is a way of sharing a new thread that would be lovely x

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Yey Sand amazing news. How are you feeling? 

xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

OMG sand!!!!! Amazing. Got actual chills. That little embie sure was determined.


----------



## Sandersing20

Wasn't it? Such a little trooper. Let's just hope this will continue. If I let myself think about it too much I get really nervous. 
Spotting is not such a bad thing it turns out, isn't that true, Catlady. 

Lmc, I am feeling absolutely fine, no symptoms bar yesterday I felt I needed to go to the toilet often. Bar that absolutely zero. It was like that before when I really only started to get any at 5 weeks or so. Let's see! Any symptoms with you?

Choupi, I am not sure if you have moved on to the next board but hoping you are getting on ok with the buserelin and that AF behaves itself and turns up on time. 

I hope eoe is well.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Defo a little trooper Embryo all that blinking stress before it for you aswel. Keeping you on your toes already.

Erm I'm ok. I'm going to the GP at 2.40

So my tests are darker today and my digi says 2-3, Saturday it said 1-2. Still spotting and a little light pink  not sure what's happening. Had a little cramping, got back ache and a horrible taste in my mouth but cant help but feel it's either going to be ectopic or chemical. 

MissL fab news that your parents are doctors its lovely to have someone who will understand all the terms and background for you. Enjoy your break and we will catch up with you when your back and hopefully a little relaxed.

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck today Lmc xx here if you want to shout or anything.

I've continued my bit on the early pregnancy thread.

I'm not sure where we could all update?! Maybe a moderator could help?! We're all going to be at different times soon and would be a shame we lose this thread? I feel like I know you gals. Oohhhhh. How about here? Shall I start a thread here or someone? Not sure if a mod has to start it?

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Super quick message as they've got us up silly early for our helicopter trip to the Grand Canyon. So excited!

Aaah Sand, that's amazing news! So pleased for you. Glad you're enjoying every moment, hun. 

Unless a professional says otherwise, it sounds as if your progressing nicely LMC 👍🏻. I honestly think everyone feels like you do. Well, I know I do. Can't seem to get it out my head that they'll scan & find nothing. I'm not that lucky.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

So I've been to the GP and spoke to the Clinic Why do all areas work so differently? 
I have been booked in for a scan on 25th they dont do bloods for Pregnancy at the clinic or the GP soo confused. So now a 2 nd half week wait arghhh. I hate this waiting game. 

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey lmc. I think it’s strange as you are at risk of ectopic, the same as I am. It should be a preventative thing. The NICE guidelines say you should have a blood test. Anyway, if you’re really concerned you can get your bloods done via medicheck, will cost you about £100 for both tests.


----------



## Sharry

CatLadyTTC1 said:


> Good luck today Lmc xx here if you want to shout or anything.
> 
> I've continued my bit on the early pregnancy thread.
> 
> I'm not sure where we could all update?! Maybe a moderator could help?! We're all going to be at different times soon and would be a shame we lose this thread? I feel like I know you gals. Oohhhhh. How about here? Shall I start a thread here or someone? Not sure if a mod has to start it?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0


This thread will be moved there in a few month if you want.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Last post on here for me as I've moved now onto the next thread for FET.

Huge congratulations to all those with BFPs (Sandersing20 and lmcmillan28829 being the latest two!), and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Sending hugs to those like me who have not had success this time.  missl73, glad to hear you have your supportive parents helping you work through all of these studies.  I don't blame you taking a break from the thread.  Enjoy your holiday and have a big glass of wine.  And if you get the chance (and you like it of course), the proper Italian four cheese pasta is the absolute best!  Followed by some Tiramisu, of course and washed down with CatLadyTTC1's Limoncello!   Hope to see you on our new thread.

I will obviously look you all up to see how you are going along.  This has been a very positive thread with many BFPs!  Really enjoyed chatting to you very supportive ladies!  Wishing you all the very best for the future! xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sharry said:


> CatLadyTTC1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck today Lmc xx here if you want to shout or anything.
> 
> I've continued my bit on the early pregnancy thread.
> 
> I'm not sure where we could all update?! Maybe a moderator could help?! We're all going to be at different times soon and would be a shame we lose this thread? I feel like I know you gals. Oohhhhh. How about here? Shall I start a thread here or someone? Not sure if a mod has to start it?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will be moved there in a few month if you want.
Click to expand...

That would be great if possible. Thank you.

Shooting, I'm Still gonna be stalking you &#129315;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556; just like I will everyone else on here BFP or BFN ladies. I'm rooting for you all. You're very own personal cheer leader in the back end of nowhere in England &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Morning

How is everyone doing?

I have just been to the clinic to get some more pessaries.
Switched to cyclogest as (tmi) getting a little irratated in the front entrance. 

Hope all doing well or as well as can be 
x


----------



## Choupi15

Good Morning Everyone 

I have injected my first Bruselin today in the morning, my DH did it for me as i am scared to poke myself. Anyways it stings a little bit after wards. Other than that so good so far , i will see how i feel during the day. A Quick Question i have for you ladies, i love coffee in the mornign , and usually have a small skinny from Starbucks. Do you guys think i should stop ?   i just want some opinion please. 

Send me Baby dust and positive thoughts please


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey choupi, woohoo it’s starting !!! Huge congrats. I gave up caffeine months ago, I don’t have any not even chocolate now. I’d suggest moving to decaf even though decaf coffee still has caffeine in but not as much. It means you can have more. Word of advice if you’re going to give up caffeine be prepared for side effects. Oh they are painful. I suffered really badly, massive migraine and such like. Only lasted a few days and definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks CatLady so maybe i should stop and bear the consequences 

What do you have in the morning soemthing hot , i hate Tea  

Anyways let me ask another question which Brand of COQ10 did you guys have the one i have is damn expensive and its finishd


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi Choupi,

Sending you all the good luck and dust in the world. I think chai latte is a good alternative if you have been used to drinking a milk based coffee. I have to say, this time around I didn't give it up. I do only drink one cup a day. I used to drink decaf but then heard there are toxins in it and so I am a fan of good quality coffee now instead, just a small amount of it.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Sandersing i need to find some alternative and cut it off  snif snif


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey Choupi yey you have started. Got everything crossed for you. I dont drink Caffeine I'm sensitive to it.
I also stopped eating chocolate before Egg Collection ( this part has killed me Haha)

I used holland and Barratt coq10 so expensive for a tiny little pot. I did manage to find some in Tesco and where a hell of a lot cheaper.

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks LMC  

i will get check the COQ10 at Tesco. Yeah i think i need to stop the coffee for sure   , i will surely miss this  

Hows things your side , did you get your Blood Test


----------



## lmcmillan28829

My clinic dont do a blood test.

I've managed to booked a Private appointment with a specialist on Friday as I have my dodgy uterus so I want a second opinion seen as though my clinic have missed and messed about with so much of my treatment.

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey, thought I’d say COQ10 you can get 50mg dose from savers for £2.99 for 30. 

Choupi I don’t have a hot drink in the morning. I have water and fruit juice half half, usually a pint of. I can’t stand fruit teas so blurgh. Decaf tea is really nice, I prefer clipper it’s really strong. Twinnings one is a bit weak. I’ll have like a cup a week at home but when out have that. 

I’m not surprised you’ve gone private lmc, good for you


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks LMC , good luck with everything.. Ont he bright side first attempt and its a BFP thats awesome , must be so so thrilled  

Hi Catlady , many thanks for the information. 

Now that i am going crazy and asking loads of questions anyone has taken Melatonin * (the sleeping pills) for good eggs ? if so which one did you buy in UK


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Haha choupi that’s what we’re here for. I also took magnesium, calcium, vit d, b vitamins, zinc, selenium, iodine, Maca and Royal jelly, 5mg folic acid and omega 3,6,9. I think that’s it haha. I also took myo insotol or something like that in the spelling. I have melatonin from when we went to Barbados but never used it for egg quality. Happy to answer questions xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Catlady  you are a star i got everything my Royal jelly is over need to get another one and Myo-inositol

i look like a walking pharmacy with all my pills


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Cool. I got my myo thing from natures best. They also do Ubiquinol which is apparently a purer form of coq10 I didn’t go there though. I just took coq10. I don’t know if any of it made any difference but I figured it can’t hurt. I think at one point I was taking 50+ tablets a day 🤣 iodine is good for your thyroid. There’s been a lot of reports recently about the lack of iodine in our diets. The main source is fish and organic dairy but no one is apparently eating/drinking as much anymore. I have my pint of organic milk every evening which I’ve doke for about ) months now xx 

Sorry also forgot to add that I also take turmeric apparently it’s anti inflammatory I figured with the unceremonious way our eggs are harvested that might make everything a little upset so been taking that for months. I did have some bee propolis as well but that stuff was disgusting and something had to give before I went through the whole of Holland and Barrett 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Hello ladies,

Choupi:,take ubiquinol that is Solgar’s. It is expensive from Holland and B, but I believe it helps for the egg quality. Take 200mg daily. I used to use melatonin-3mg daily. Got it via Amazon. As for the folic acid ladies, it is not what you need. It is a synthetic form only. You need folate. Google a bit about it and you will see what I’m talking about. When it comes to coffee, a cup daily wouldn’t harm, especially because it’s not all black coffee.


----------



## Nimanthis

Hi Everyone

I am new to this thread and I am struggling to understand beta HCG level and viability of pregnancy.  
I checked beta HCG level yesterday (11DTP 5DT FET) and it was 57.9 and progesterone 151,  My clinic asked me to take ovitrelle as my  first beta HCG level is low  .
Does anyone know how ovitrelle can support pregnancy?

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hello,

I wouldn’t pay any attention to HCG numbers, it’s the doubling rate that matters xx trust me, I had a beta of 38 and then jumped to nearly 80.  My GP was happy. Try and think positive, stay away from google and wait for your second test result. Xx


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Catlady & cosmopolitan 

I will add iodine in my list (anything to help my thyroid) , when you girls are saying Tumeric is it the Curcimin from Holland and Bharatt 
I got the ubiniqol in Natures form damn expensive jeez , will check the Solar one . For the bee propolis  i will check if they have it in Pills form  

@Cosmo : can you kindly give me the name of the Melatonin you bought off Amazon please , there is so many am confused.com  

AFM : I am on day 2 of bruselin so far so good , just a bit moody in the evening. Today i had a small Decaf Cappucino , i will try to reduce  
So At the Moment i am taking : 
Ubiniqol
Viatmin D
B12 
Folate 
Zita West Pregnancy multi viatmins 
Kelp Pills (are they same as Iodine)
Omega 3 
Magenesuim&Zinc together i think 

So what I am missing other than Royal Jelly , Tumeric and Melatonin 

thank you for helping me out


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi choupi,

The turmeric is the one with black pepper as apparently they work well together. I went through drugs last night as I have a pill box or 2 which I replenish weekly much better than one pot. Got it from Poundland! 😂🤣 worth it though holds a lot of tablets and saves fishing out 20 tablets a day. Do you take selenium as well? I also take that. I think weigh magnesium you need to take b6 so make sure that’s with you. Obviously I’ve only taken all this based on my research I’m no pro xx I think the solor one is as expensive if not more. Nature’s best will send you vouchers and such like. 

Hi eoe hope you’re all well XX


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Catlady 

oooh i will go to poundland today and get one  , it defo will help my life with sorting all this pils 

I have selenium in the multi vitamins , maybe iw ill get one more Pot. 

Yes Tumeric and Pepper i read it too its good for inflamation, i will add that in my list too  

You are a star for sharing all , i hope you feeling well and enjoying the summer resting


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks choupi, I’m doing ok thank you. Definitely calmer than this time last week. 

I also took maca if you wanted to add that xx 

I’ll be watching your cycle with interest. With the myo thing I took half in the morning and half in the evening. It does dissolve well and you can’t taste it. Don’t mix with fizzy water though as it fizzes everywhere. Word from the wise there 🤣🤣🤣

One other thing. In marks and spencer they do a reed diffuser/room spray and candle in the aromatherapy range. One is called ‘calm’ and it has the essential oils in that are food for fertility especially clary sage. It’s the only one I could find that had good essential oils in and actually smells really nice. The Lavender isn’t granny lavender you know? No offence to that to anyone xx I have the whole range including hand cream which I use every night and the room spray which doubles up as linen spray.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks CatLady , i got my macca i just forget to take it , i will get it out again. Good shout 
Calm i will i will get that anything to be Calm  heheh 

big hugs and am so happy you are more relax this week.


----------



## Nimanthis

Many thanks  for your reply CatLadyTTC1...... helped to reduce my anxiety 

Unfortunately I will not be able to get accurate numbers for hcG  in 2 days as my clinic asked to take ovitrelle (choriogonadotropin alfa).
I still can't understand the reason for ovitrelle. Does it help for implantation? does it help to progress the pregnancy?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I guess it’s a fine line. Pop over to the early pregnancy thread. Someone there might’ve used ovitrelle with pregnancy. I haven’t so can’t help you. Good luck xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey guys hope all well? 

I've booked a Beta private blood test for Monday 🙈🙈

Been to see the specialist today he was amazing he has referred me to another specialist who will monitor me closely I feel soooo much better today.

Om are you back from Vegas yet? 

Miss chatting with you all we so need this other page setting up xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey LMC. We got back from Vegas yesterday & been sleeping since.

Can't bring myself to move onto the EP thread so I'm going to wait patiently for our new one 😁. I miss everyone too. Hope we're all doing OK...

I look forward to hearing how you get on Monday! It's lovely when you feel you're in good hands & being taken care of.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Blood results back 1086.... Says anything over 5.8 is pregnant is that correct? x


----------



## Choupi15

wow LMC....congratulationsssssss


----------



## Sandersing20

Wonderful Lmc! Lovely and high. 

Omnom, I can’t bring myself to join the EP group either. I want to wait until the early scan. 

I am currently debating when to do it - before or after my trip away, so either 6+2 or 7weeks..


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - I've never had a beta test done so I don't know anything about numbers. Sounds nice & high though. Fantastic! 👍🏻 When's the first scan? 

Sanders - Glad I'm not the only one! I feel like I'd jinx it. I think you should wait until 7 weeks, the further along the better. I'd enjoy the trip PUPO 😊 

I know I shouldn't really comment but.. 
I'm 6+3 weeks, and when I wiped earlier there was a large smear of EWCM tinged with diluted pink/red blood. Wiped again, nothing. Had nothing since. My heart sank. I've had a dull ache in my ovaries (particularly the left) when laying down for a few weeks. No pain. No blood until now. Wondering if it's ectopic. There wasn't enough blood to warrant sitting in A&E for hours. I'd feel like a complete time waster. I have a private scan booked for next Saturday. Wish I hadn't bothered booking it but at least if I haven't already miscarried by then, I might get some answers. Just can't believe I could be that unlucky twice 😔

I've come up with a few 'desperately clutching at straws' reasons:

1. The pills have caused an irritation 
2. Flying back and the time difference meant I missed taking my meds correctly. Perhaps missed doses of Utrogestan didn't help. 
3. We had (very gentle) sex but that was last Wednesday. Sorry! TMI
4. The dull ache in my ovary area last night has caused the blood (perhaps a cyst or something). 

Or its early signs of an ectopic/miscarriage. My morning sickness is still there with the sore boobs and strong positive tests & for the time being, the aching ovaries have gone. Just got to wait it all out I suppose. Sorry to be a downer... 

Theres been such positive news on this thread and I go and ruin it 😂


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey Om

It's the worst feeling in the world and I turned into a crazy lady going to the toilet every 5 mins.

I spotted from Sunday to Friday last week. It was the worst 5/6 days of my life. My clinic wasnt worried nor was my specialist I saw. They said it is very natural (not very natural to me)
So long as it's not full flow like a period they told me not to panic. 
Try telling an IVF woman not to panic are they mad!!!! 

Are you on blood thinners?

How are you taking your progesterone pessaries? 

I feel sick at the thought of ectopic and have a horrible feeling in my tummy that mine will be. This crazy journey has sent us all wild!!! I just want to nap at wake up at 40 weeks with a healthy baby in my arms its surely not to much to ask for is it?! 

My scan is Thursday 25th the day after my birthday and the day before our friends wedding!!!

Sand do it after your trip.Go and enjoy yourself. Are you going anywhere nice? 

Me & Hubby have just booked for this weekend in the lake district to chill out and to celebrate my birthday and our wedding anniversary. Hoping to try and take my mind off thong
x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I do keep checking every now & then, but still nothing. I'm not sure if I'm relieved or not which is ridiculous, but I feel like if it's going to be ectopic/miscarriage then can it just get on with it...

Ah really? You must have been so stressed 😔 yeah, it definitely doesn't feel natural to bleed when you're carrying life within a close vicinity. Nothing will put me at ease until I'm 24 weeks & the risk of miscarriage has all but gone. Then I'll still find something to stress about. Nope no blood thinners. I insert 4 Utrogestan ball things vaginally, twice a day. Go me! 🤢 Oh and I take Estrofem orally, three times a day. Folic acid tablets and that's it.

I honestly feel the same. Like it was inevitable that if there was a chance it could fail it would because statistics never seem to work in my favour. Someone pass me the pity me violin.. 🎻 

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan! Not too long to wait even though I know it won't feel that way for you. Patience is not an IVF'ers friend. Your trip sounds like it going to be wonderful though so enjoy every moment with DH.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I was taking utrogestan vaginally 3 times a day. When I went to the clinic to collect more pessaries we chatted about me spotting and so we switched to Cyclogest in the back passage 🙈 Since then I have stopped spotting so not sure if it was irritating me or not.

Aww I'm with you on the pity violin this week. Feel like I cannot get excited when this is such an amazing time. 

Ah looking forward to a nice little break away from these 4 walls... x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey gals xx 

Glad everything is going as it should with massive panic attacks and spotting and over thinking! This is exactly where I am. 

I’m on the EP thread who have been a great help with regards to my panicking and anxiety and everything else! 

I’m sure a mod will move this to the friends bit soon enough xx miss everyone xx still stalking everyone as well haha. 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Just checking in to say hi!

I feel I can’t join the early preg board yet as too anxious. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Can't sleep since we flew home 😳 body clock is so out of whack. Ergh.

Fingers crossed but since that day I wiped & there was the pinkish blood & mucus stuff, I've literally had nothing since. Dull ache near my ovary is still going for it but I'm hopeful its just a cyst 🤞. We'll see next Saturday.

For me personally, it just feels too soon for the EP thread. Maybe after my first scan if all goes well I'll head on over. Unless this new group is formed in the meantime 😁

Hope everyone's doing well! I keep checking into the July/Aug thread to see how the next cyclers are going. Got everything crossed for you guys! Miss chatting.


----------



## Fm86

How is everyone keeping?


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi!

FM, lovely to hear from you. Where did you decide to go on holidays? Do you have a date when you think you will cycle next? 

I’m well, if not for the large level of worry in my head. I have my scan on Monday.. quite terrified. Not many symptoms so that throws me. 

Omnom, is you scan this Saturday? Or last Saturday? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! 👋

Scan is this Saturday. Some part of me wants to stay oblivious but deep down I'm eager for a confirmation one way or another. On Monday how far will you be, Sand? At 4 weeks I had everything, then they all pretty much disappeared till week 6/7 where they started up again. I'd started to stress for a lack of symptoms too. I know how much they can bring a strange sort of relief. Hope yours kick in soon for peace of mind. Or you just sail through with none (that would be equally amazing). 

FM - Really glad to hear from you! I'll wait for you to answer Sands questions 😊

LMC - Your scan is tomorrow, right? Please let us know how it all goes. Routing for you, hun!

CatLady - Hope to hear from you soon. Do you have a first scan booked or have you already had it? How's your symptoms?


----------



## Npallas87

Hello every, I’ve just finished 6 days of progynova, scan today, ovaries responded well. Starting stims tonight SO SCARED!!! My dose seem high and I’m not being scanned for 6 days, is that normal? I’m SO worrried about over stimulating. Anyone else felt like this? HELP!!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Had scan defo a baby in there and were it should be but she couldnt detect the heart beat. Have to go back next week for a re scan! Any more hurdles for me?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Npallas87 Hi love. What does stimms are you on? Day 6 is usual for some clinics and for some they have you in earlier. Most egg collections happen around day 12-14 but don’t be surprised if yours happens a little earlier or later x day 6 will give a good idea on how you’re doing. 

Hi lmc, how far along are you now? I’m pleased they found a little one in there for you. This road is never easy and it’s a time of waiting and waiting and waiting xx 

Good luck for you scan on Saturday om xx 

FM lovely to hear from you xx
Sand good luck on Monday. 

Afm no scan booked yet, I will call the drs and get in with the midwife. The whole process scares me. I much prefer my bubble of pregnancy here. I am 8 weeks tomorrow and they want to see you between 8-10 weeks to do bloods and such like. I’m worried she’ll look at me and be like no love you’re not pregnant don’t be so silly! I hope to have a scan next week or the week after. I’ll be pooping myself whilst waiting. FairPlay to you gals that are having scans now. Just worried all could just be the progesterone and oestrogen I’m taking. 

Hi eoe xx I’m still stalking you all on different boards or reading your diaries. Totally supporting you all the way xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I'm 6 weeks 3 days.
Another week of waiting. 

Hopefully you get your scan booked soon.

Good luck Sat Om


Hi Napallas welcome to the group.

x


----------



## Fm86

I have an appointment booked on Tuesday at local hospital as where I’m getting treatment done refused to do a dye test - nhs for you!

They also said they won’t refer me until they see me, which is in September! 

But it’s the summer holidays and me and hubby have booked to go away to East Asia (Bali etc) and Australia - mid August till September. Thought might aswell go to places with Zika virus as nothing happening anytime soon. Do we have any place set up to continue talking? I’d love to know how you are all getting on and update you all in a few months...!

Lmc - it’s just a shy little bubba. Heartbeat will be there!

Om- congrats 

Cat - road map lol!

Sands - Enjoy the no symptoms.!!! They will probably hit soon!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

WOW FM amazing holiday! Zika for eggs is 3 months and sperm is 6 months I think. You can always have hubs sperm frozen before you go if that helps with the timeframe? They offered to do that for us as we were going to go to Barbados but that ended up not happening. Weirdly in Cyprus they didn’t even ask about zika and in Barbados they have a really good fertility clinic. Expensive but good!

I think the mods are going to move this to the buddies section. I’m not sure when though. When I looked I couldn’t start a new thread in that area or I might’ve been being blonde.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hello ladies 🙂 Quick indulgent post. 

Feeling ecstatic this morning. We just had our scan & we have one, perfect baby at 8+2, with a strong heartbeat. Everything looking perfect so far, sonographer was so pleased for us. Now to not stress obsessively.. ha!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Fab news Om. So happy for you. Feet up and take it easy.

x


----------



## Fm86

Amazing news...!!

Hope everyone’s doing well!


----------



## Choupi15

Congrats Omo fab news ..,.take it easy and rest and eat well xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Fab news xx I’m booking mine for next week.  Away atm. So scared but it’s got to be done.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Sand I have tried to message you but your inbox is full xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi everyone,

I lost my laptop so I can’t clean out my messages from my phone and I have been a messaging fiend. Lmc and Missl, I messaged you both yesterday but I had a feeling they didn’t send. 

Very sad news I’m afraid. We went for the scan yesterday afternoon and they said they expected 6mm. What was there, when they eventually found it, was only 3mm. We are devastated. And shocked. Just so disappointed. As much as you prepare for bad news the physical feeling in your stomach just winds you. 

They said the usual, like we have to scan you again in a week. I didn’t find them empathetic at all and despite me filling out the form detailing it was an IVF preg they kept asking me were my dates right. They spoke to us like we had never gone through this before, like they follow a formula. I just felt they didn’t help what was already a bad situation. 

We are most likely going abroad after this. Any advice on where is truly welcome xx


----------



## missl73

I got your message I just couldn’t reply. I am so so sorry, I had a little cry on your behalf when I saw your message so I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I’m heartbroken for you. You don’t deserve to have to go through this again it’s just so sad. I’m also sorry you didn’t have a good experience at the scan, it’s awful enough to go through as it is without it being made worse and to have it still hanging over you. I know you’re going to be processing all sorts of emotions right now but we are here for you for all of it whenever you need us. I really hope that going overseas will help you get your rainbow - you know how I feel about our clinic just now so I do think it’s a very good idea. I hope you and your DH are holding up ok xxx


----------



## Fm86

Sending you the biggest hug in the world sand x


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey Sand I got your message but I couldnt reply. Absolutely devastated for you. Was thinking of you all day waiting to message. Really gutted. Hope you and Hubs are doing ok.xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Sand big hugs to you this devastating news ...I hope you and DH are holding up...lost of words may God give you loads of courage xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Sand I’m so so sorry to read your news. I’m doubly sorry that you had such an awful scan. Some people really don’t understand what a little bit of caring can do for someone. 

As you know we went abroad and couldn’t recommend doing that highly enough. The most important part for me is that they genuinely wanted you to get pregnant and are there for you every step of the way. 

I would look at the boards and also research/ask which ones specialise in Male factor infertility. I think a lot of clinics abroad use ISMI and not just ICSI. The whole process abroad just feels more caring and definitely more compassionate. There are a lot of couples/singles that go abroad for various reasons. We will never use a uk clinic again and in fact if this bean makes it we are already making plans to travel to Cyprus again next summer. I’ve done my research of when we could go again after birth lol. There are various factors as to why people chose Cyprus/Spain/Czech nor just financial. What ever place you feel comfortable with. I think there’s a Male fertility factor board, maybe ask on there if anyone can recommend which clinic abroad is particularly good for this xx good luck, were all here for you xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Thank you everyone. I am overwhelmed at how caring people are. I feel that people are as gutted as us which is so touching. 

I also feel that I am a source of worry for my family but that is normal too. 

I just want to thank you for all the support this cycle. It was lovely to surround myself with people who know what you’re going through and who really care. Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

I’ll be keeping an eye on this board. Cat lady and Lmc, I know you have your scans soon so I will keep everything crossed. 

Cat lady, thanks for your advice about clinics abroad. Missl, I thought you would think it’s the right thing. Our clinic is just a bit rubbish at some parts.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hahaha sand and VERY true by Missl 🤣🤣🤣 I really have a distaste for UK clinics. I just don’t think they care and treat you like a generic. The follow up appointments are worse than rubbish and the nurses are awful. I only met one nurse that I liked. You don’t even get a personal nurse to discuss things with. You’re just booked in and away you go. 
Stacey10 is an excellent person to talk to she seems to know a lot about a lot of countries and boards and drugs she’s in Australia so you might not get a quick reply. Stacey helped me no end xx

Yes I do have my scan this week which I couldn’t be more nervous about. I’ve enjoyed being pregnant and on my bubble. Not sure I’m ready if that bubble has to burst xx so many people from the family have sussed I’m pregnant as well I don’t think it’s a secret anymore which I hope works well for us. We are nearly 9 weeks now and I’m hoping for a miracle xx I’ll update as soon as I have the scan. 

I think this thread is being moved to the buddies area if you’d like to add there. I’m happy to chat about treatment abroad x I wonder if there’s such a thing as a tandem cycle with 2 sperm donors? Like they could see if your husbands sperm fertilise and also a donor and then both are put back? That could be an option of of course you’re ready and able to discuss DS or anything like that. I’m not up on Male fertility factor so can’t help.


----------



## odashwood

Hi Sandersing20, 
I am very sorry for your lining(((( 
How are you? Are you really going abroad for your next cycles? I am having my treatment abroad now. Actually, I'm flying to Ukraine to switch the contracts. Where do you want to have your therapy?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Sand - Firstly apologies for not messaging sooner! I'm so so sorry hun. I really can't imagine how you're feeling. The scan experience too... how horrendous to be made to feel that way in an already painful situation. Devastated for you. There really aren't words. When you feel ready to start the next chapter, I'll be wishing you all the best. You truly deserve it. My experience at Reprofit in Brno was superb, though I have to say that they're not the most forthcoming with information which is not ideal if you need lots of reassurance throughout. I had to trust they knew what they were doing. 


LMC - Thinking of you! Really hope this next scan finds us that beautiful little heartbeat that was just a bit shy a week ago. 
Catlady - Wishing you all the best for your scan, m'lovely. I can appreciate the nerves 100%. I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## missl73

Sandersing - you've been an amazing support to me, honestly, I don't think I would have been able to cope the past few months if it weren't for our chats so thank you for all the strength you've given me. I know that your time will come, and in the meantime, I'm here every step of the way rooting for you. You're an incredibly brave and strong lady. 

CatLady & LMC - good luck with your scans this week ladies, I'll be keeping an eye out to see how you've got on I miss talking to you all! 

AFM - I've got my final scan tomorrow, my next transfer should be a week today all going well so hopefully in a couple of weeks time I might be joining you on the early pregnancy board (but I'm not holding my breath!)


----------



## lmcmillan28829

MissL got everything crossed for you. Keep us posted. x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck missl xx were all here cheering you on xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Ah Missl, thank you. That is a lovely message to get. Good luck for your scan today. This time next week... PUPO. 

Catlady, I know you have your scan this week. The best of luck. Nothing like a HB to keep the anxiety at bay. Thanks for the tips re abroad. I think quite highly re Cyprus from what you have said. Can I just search the username Stacy10? The tandem idea is a brilliant idea. I can't believe this didn't pop into my head as I remember hearing about this a while ago. I really like that idea and DH would too I imagine. Too early to broach that with him though. 

Lmc, I am thinking of you. I know the scan is tomorrow. I will be keeping an eye on here. The best of luck xx

Om, thanks for the message. I hear so many good things about Reprofit. You might be getting some pm's from me if that is ok! 

Odashwood, I am open to where to have trreatment. I have yet to broach the minefield. So much to research. 

AFM, I have a scan booked for Wednesday and if it goes like they expect then a D&C that afternoon. Since it is my 3rd mmc they are referring me to the recurrent mc clinic. But I have also booked in with Dr Lesley Regan's clinic for Monday week as I heard she is fantastic. It was between her, Raj Rai and Dr *******. I am sure the cause of the mmc is chromosomal but just need to rule out anything else so will do the full battery of tests. The result of the investigation of the remains will take 8 weeks to come back. So long. Quick one, does anyone know if clinics abroad do the recurrent mc investigations? If so, I could wait but thought that mc investigations are different to fertility investigations. I don't know why I think that though?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck xx I don’t know if the tandem with sperm can be done was just an idea. Apologies I think it’s stacey10 or stacey11. She’s on the Cyprus board which is a bit more active atm xx Cyprus Dogus board x if you feel like ‘doing something’ then pop off a few emails to the Cyprus clinics. There’s Dogus and team miracle. I know when I had my failed cycle I was a woman on a mission to get a resolution to the pain of the loss of cycle. I know yours will be harder I’m not comparing the 2 xx everyone deals with everything differently xx 

That’s great they’re referring you sand. That feels like something proactive x I think during your last cycle you got great eggs didn’t you? Sounds like your brain is ticking over to cope xx were all here for you. Good luck on Wednesday xx feel free to pm if you have any questions. Although abroad can seem quite scary it’s actually not. It’s fully professional and you’ll get far more communication that youvevwe would’ve from a uk clinic. 

Good luck missl xx looking forward to the lining update xx 

Hope everyone else is ok and we’re all still here for each other xx


----------



## missl73

Urgh I can’t catch a break. Scan no good my body isn’t responding properly this time, last time my lining was 7.5mm by now, today it was only 6.5mm which means it’s only grown 1.2mm in 5 days. They’re upping my dose of Progynova from 6mg to 8mg, and adding vaginal pessaries twice per day. I didn’t drink pom juice or sit with my legs up the wall to promote uterine blood flow this time so maybe there is something to the old wives tales but I highly doubt it. I go back next Tuesday for another scan, so transfer is delayed by at least a week depending on whether this fixes the issue or not. This all adds to my general feeling of hopelessness about this cycle. Right now my overwhelming feeling is “meh what’s the point”.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh Missl I feel for you.

Get to the shops, get milk, pom juice and Brazil nuts it cant help to try to give you a boost.

Stay positive hun x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Ahhh missl massive BOO! I was hoping for some really good news on your lining. 

Time to put on your big girl pants and fight what your body doesn’t want to do. Give yourself a good talking to and maybe try a fertility massage which apparently improves blood flow to your uterus. You can do it at home. I’m behind you with Pom poms cheering you on from there. Try and keep positive. I know that’s difficult and you’re talking to the person that’s put off going for a scan for WEEKS because she’s scared of the outcome. I’d be happy not to have a scan until the baby is here haha. Like they did in the old days. How good would that be? We’d all get pregnant, pee on a toad to confirm then just float around in a pregnancy bubble until the baby is here. Yes please!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

My cheeriness after the 8wk scan sadly didn't last long. I can't seem to get my head out of the 3.5year rut of continuing disappointment. Almost like denial & pessimism became a safety net over the years. Feel like I don't really belong on this thread with ladies still hoping for their BFP's (which makes me feel desperately ungrateful & guilty) and I don't feel comfortable acknowledging the pregnancy on the EP thread. Even my mum told me to cheer up today. I'll have a miserable baby otherwise, apparently. All my family discusses the pregnancy like it's a sure thing & they can't wait. It gets me so upset. Their optimism just frightens me. I just want them to be realistic. *Sigh* Sorry for venting. I never thought I'd feel like this, I'm quite a positive person usually. This journey doesn't seem to give anyone a break. 

Missl - My last sentence couldn't be more true with you. I'll still be here wishing for a nice thick lining for you despite my terrible attitude. I've loved having your support from day 1. Just wish good things came to those who deserve them & you truly deserve to be cut some slack. Sounds like your as optimistic as me at the minute. Sending hugs   & the best of luck for this next scan. 

Sand - By all means, message away. I'm not particularly clued up on any specialist stuff but I'll help where I can. These ladies know so much more than I ever hope to know. It's admirable really.

Catlady - Knowing my luck, I'd pee on the toad & it would turn into my prince charming, all dripping in urine. Mmm. 

LMC - Hope everything goes perfectly tomorrow & you're put at ease. 

All that keeps me motivated is reading all your updates. So please don't let this thread fizzle


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Must be something in the air today.
I've been having a downer all day.

Boobs havent felt heavy and sore today as they have the last few weeks. Feeling like a negative annie and cant snap out of it.

Om Hubby keeps talking to my belly and I just snap at him hes so positive and I'm like all this can be snatched from us at any time!! Horrible horrible feeling!!!

I just want to wake up and have a baby in my arms - if only!!!!

I went to the post office and a lady wasnt even taking her son on she was playing on her phone and them screaming at him for nothing. I cried all the way home just thinking all I want is one and I would give it my everything!!! 

This is just such a hard journey xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Om I have to agree. We have to keep believing and wow that’s hard isn’t it. 

Haha with turning into a wee stained prince 🤣🤣🤣

My mr is all over talking to my bloated belly and stroking it. I’m so scared and afraid. I think if this scan goes well then I’ll book a 10 and then wait for my NHS appointment. 

Just think how strong we are though. We face EVERY SINGLE thing that’s thrown our way and we just have to there’s no escaping it how many other people do that? Remember hat girls. 

Which I’ll try to do when I have my scan despite the fact I want the tv turned off and I don’t want to know.


----------



## missl73

What a sorry bunch we are!! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind words, I don't know what i'd do without you ladies i really don't! 

Sandersing - I'm really pleased to hear that you're going to be seen by the recurrent miscarriage clinic, I agree it is likely that it will be chromosomal but I think it's good they're going to look into it. Warning, if they're testing the tissue you will probably find out the gender - I found that really upsetting when we learnt it was a little girl that we lost as I was so sure I was having a girl, so just prepare yourself. I had a D&C with mine and I found it although very distressing, the procedure itself was fine and meant it was over quickly. I had no pain or bleeding after. 

CatLady - I totally get wanting to stay in the bubble of ignorance, it's a much nicer place. I do hope you get good news at your scan it sounds from all your symptoms that things are going well so I have a good feeling for you. I'm going to keep doing all my fertility yoga for blood flow but really I'm mostly just hoping that the vaginal estrogen is going to do the trick! 

Omnom - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down, I think it is very hard to stay optimistic on this journey when we have dealt with so many set-backs. My MIL bought baby clothes with my last one even though I expressly asked her not to and then I lost the baby and I was furious with her. Other people just don't understand if they haven't been through it themselves. All this said, you're 8 weeks, the chances get better every single day for you. There is an online miscarriage calculator I use to look at every day to watch the statistical likelihood of it happening come down each day - I found it helped me stay positive so let me know if you want the link. You've had a great scan so I really think things look good for you - with my MMC the baby measured behind from the very first scan so it was always looking shaky that's not the case for you.  It's your body and your pregnancy and you're allowed to feel whatever you need to feel - I'm sending you all the good vibes and positivity I can 

LMC - I know that feeling oh so well. I'm about to have my 4th close friend give birth any day now all in the last 6 weeks and what with my due date being earlier this month I have really struggled. Babies just seem to be everywhere! You are a hell of a lot closer than you were 2 months ago though, and you know there is a little bean in there growing away. I'll be thinking of you for your scan tomorrow, I hope you get to see a lovely strong heartbeat and that gives you some confidence and something to feel happy about - you deserve it! 

AFM - I'm so grateful for all your words of support and willing on my stubborn lining. I have given it a stern talking to this evening. I now get the joy of taking 11 different doses of mediations a day (can't wait for it to become 13 once I start on the progesterone too!). I feel fairly confident that some extra time and some extra estrogen will get it over the line as it only has to grow another 0.5mm to pass their cut-off. I've done my research and apparently, it makes no difference how long you have to take estrogen for to get the lining thick enough - up to 36 days is fine in terms of not impacting implantation and I've only been taking it for 14 so far so really the main annoyance is that it's set me back another 6 days. But in the grand scheme of the 2 years I've spent trying to have a baby it's not much really! Just another thing that's out of my control so I will try and be zen while I wait!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you ladies for sharing your worries too 🥰 I've felt quite alone recently.

LMC - My symptoms fluctuate too so I can really relate with how concerning that can feel! Can be so frustrating when others don't seem to openly share the same worries that we have. Being the one to carry the baby adds so much pressure, honestly. My DH is convinced everything will be wonderful. Wish he was carrying the baby and pumping it full of endorphins. He would make a fabulous seahorse. 

Missl - thank you for the support as always. Nice to hear you've felt the same in the past. It's a strange feeling of hopelessness when everyone is blindly optimistic around you. So frustrating at times. Lovely to hear you're feeling a bit better thought process wise. I know it's set you back a little but I'm confident it will thicken with a bit more time. You've got this. 

I hope your scan is like mine CatLady. I prepared for minutes of silence and feeling sick in anticipation but instead she found baby and its HB in seconds. I could have kissed her right then and there. I'd give anything to experience the same thing in a few weeks time. I'm waiting on my NHS appointment to come through the post. Another milestone riddled in anxiety that feels like 6 years away 😥 does it ever end!?!


----------



## missl73

FM - I just realised I accidentally missed you off. Yay for AF arriving, are you going straight into your next cycle? Are you making any changes to your protocol?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Awww I’ve missed our little chats of trying to keep ourselves sane which fails every time 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 but you know what I mean 😉🤣

Yay missl with your big girl pants on. I can’t believe the amount of drugs. That’s fun isn’t it! You’ll rattle soon 🤣🤣 I totally get about waiting. 6 days feels like nothing to many people but for us I think 6 days adds to the x amount of days before it. I totally understand. An hour feels like 10 a day a lifetime xx 

The online miscarriage calculator is a thing! Who knew. I was just obsessing over HCG numbers. That’s my main concern, if I had a high HCG I’d feel so much better. I know it’s about doubling but that doesn’t help me 🤣🤣 

Om so we’re going for a unicorn from lmc and a seahorse from your hubs 🤣🤣🤣 mine is just so bloody positive it does my head in. 

I’m so glad so many of you understand my pregnancy bubble. I agree with om, we’ve all been so open and sharing our paranoias and panics. 

Hope FM is having a fabulous holiday. 

Big hugs everyone.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I've so missed our conversations I feel cheered up already.
You all make me giggle. You've all played a massive part in my journey and I feel like I know you all inside out. I think we should open our own clinic it would be the best one ever with all our crazy journeys. 

They will be queuing out the door for unicorns & seahorses!!! 

I dont think I've ever been sane and certainly not anytime through this journey but you girls keep me going so thank you ❤


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc, I’ll be thinking if you tomorrow!! Keep us posted. 

Missl, so glad to hear you’re more upbeat. Go you for being optimistic during the tough times. You’re right about your lining, it’s only 0.5mm away. You will get there. 6 days feels like a month but it will arrive. 

Om, the anxiety. I’m totally with you. I couldn’t join the EP thread either. In hindsight how glad am I. But I think if I had a heartbeat I would be straight on over there. But, you never know until you’re in that position. I might still have not believed in a happy ending. 

Everyone, I’m cheering you on. Keep the thread posted!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Soooo. Still no heartbeat!!! 7 weeks and 3 days today. Gutted.

They want us to go back next week for another scan. The embryo has doubled in size since last week but she still cant detect the flicker. 

I just knew what she was going to say.
x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good luck this morning lmc xx   

Sand I’m sure we will keep this thread going xx I think this group has been fab. Not all cycle buddy groups ‘bond’ in such a way maybe? This one seems to. So much do I was stalking everyone still and shall always continue to do so. 

Missl as said 0.5 will make it then you’ll be PUPO before you know it xx shooting who had issues with progesterone just got her bfp, hopefully that’s all you’ll need. I know you’ve been cycling together on the next board. Hope you’ve both found comfort in that albeit very confusing emotionally I bet. 

Happy Thursday everyone. I’ll still panic about my scan. Don’t think I want to know. Aggghhh. Help!!! 

Bug hugs lmc xx I know you wanted answers today and now waiting another week xx are you getting scanned at your clinic? How are you?


----------



## missl73

LMC I’m so sorry this is so stressful, I can imagine how worried you must be feeling. The baby has still grown so you know something is happening, did they say whether it was measuring the right size for your dates? Was it a vaginal or abdominal scan? I know with abdominal it’s much harder to see things properly while it’s still so tiny. I wish you didn’t have to go through this it’s so hard to focus on anything else while you’re stuck in this dreadful limbo. 

CatLady - deep breaths and positive thoughts. We’ve had all the bad news for this week so we’re all out now so your news must be good. No matter what happens you’re going to be ok and we are all going to support each other. 

AFM - I have had the worst headache since taking the vaginal estrogen and I’m hoping it’s a coincidence because I don’t want to tell the clinic and them stop me taking it and end up with another abandoned cycle like I had to do earlier this year. I was quite dehydrated yesterday and the Synarel has been known to give me headaches so I’m going to take some paracetamol and take it easy today and hope it goes away.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi missl, thank you for your kind words. I’m in a fit of panic and anxiety at the moment. Off to have a bath and try to relax. I’ve obsessed over symptoms this morning. I’ve got it all worked out in my head that there’s no measuring correctly bean. I then have to break the news to my family. Whereas the mr is like we get a pic so I can send that to everyone, can’t wait too see him or her. 

Why does this have to be so hard? I’m 9 weeks tomorrow. Apparently. 

I’ll try and pop back with positive news missl xx please don’t count on me though xx 

Are you drinking enough missl? I’m sure you are but you know. Also the weather here doesn’t help.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I kind of already talked myself that it wasnt going to end well today I just had a gut feeling! 
Yes scan was at my clinic I have just rang an early pregnancy unit at a local hospital who have said they will scan me next Wed before my appt with my clinic on Thursday for a second opinion. 

Catlady I would say chill out and dont worry but that defo isn't possible. Have everything crossed for you.

Hope you are ok Missl drink plenty. 

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Girls, 

Just wanted to pop in to say hello, was reading the Thread. Good luck to each one of you going for SCAN today. 

@Catlady : I will be thinking of you and keep us updated  

@LMC : did you ask your consultant when you suppose to hear the heartbeat am sorry if its not the correct question to ask. But glad that the baby is growing , maybe next time you go He/She will surprise you with a lovely hearthbeat. 

@Omo Congrats and hope you are enjoying this lovely blessful journey 

AFM : i am on day 7/8 oF Stims , feeling a bit sore or big at the belly so i am hoping i get some lovely follicles.  Other than that trying to be positive , reading this board daily for inspirations from you ladies and hoping to join you girls in the pregnancy journey.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

That’s great of the EPU. You’re getting so well looked after. 

Meanwhile in Norfolk including the end of nowhere I am absolutely in full on panic mode. So much so it rained earlier and I convinced myself it’s the future for my tears. My scan is today. Not long to go actually. Now I’m confused if I still have nausea or it’s just my panicking. I keep poking my belly. I know this chat should be kept for the early pregnancy thread but I feel you gals get my panicking a bit more. I’ve no idea why. 

Trying to go to my happy place..... 

Heeeyyy choupi 🙌🏻🙌🏻 I’ve been stalking you as well esp after my blonde moment haha. When do you have your scan? How exciting day 7/8 of stims! Feels like yesterday you were counting down the days to start your ‘switch off’. So excited for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I’ll pop back later.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - Just an illusive heartbeat I'm sure. It's still early days. Sounds like little one is growing strong, hun. I'm keeping everything crossed that your next scan will be OK. 

I've had a migraine every Sunday recently & it's one of the days I'm too busy working and I don't get round to drinking a lot. I wonder if dehydration affects you in a similar way, missl. They might settle with plenty of fluids.

CatLady - I've never felt more confident about a scan, I really think you're gonna be just fine! For some reason my LO has pushed my dates forward so I'm 9 weeks today. Get the impression that the same will happen to you as you had your period/treatment before me so I can't be ahead, right? 

Brother rang me today to say he's sorry for not being quite as over the moon as everyone else. Though of course he's stoked for us deep down. He said even with his own children he struggles to feel that excitement until he's holding them in his arms. Our conversation came as such a relief that someone else in the family feels like I do. I think he was taken aback by my response but I'm genuinely so happy to share that dose of realism with him. With the help of you ladies & my brother, I'm feeling much calmer today.

Choupi - I'm desperately trying to enjoy it but it's not particularly magical like I naively thought it would be. Still, I won't be ungrateful! So thank you, and I really hope you'll be joining us shortly. Fingers crossed you get lots of perfect embies and have a good transfer! Not too long for you now.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Catlady  you are a gem  

I have another scan tomorrow , i will ask them how many Follicles i have so far , i think maybe next week by the end must be EC. i will keep you updated  

Was a bit down yesterday mainly DH , like my close friend just announced they are pregnant having baby , we were very happy for them but just sad its not yet happening for us. But i have to be positive and dont let these get to me..oh well  send me some baby dust  

Can i kindly ask you ladies have anyone of you taken Predisonlone tablets 25 mg ? how were you on it , have you put on a lot of weights


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Good luck Catlady I knew it was today. I have every inch crossed for you ( I have a lot of inches) xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I’m back, in the rain. OM I wish I had your positive attitude for my scan. I’ve told the Mr that if the bean is ok then we’re going for another scan 2 weeks today 🤣 i think I’m gonna become scan obsessed 🤣🤣🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻🤣🤣🤣🙌🏻🤣🤣🤣

Om my sister won’t even talk to me about the pregnancy. I think she’s secretly jealous. If the bean makes it it means she won’t be the child with the grandchildren who can bribe my parents to always go down to see her. Which is quite sad really. My period was 01/06, transfer was 18/06. 

The Mr is annoying me. He was sending me links for private schools yesterday. I mean seriously. 

Thanks lmc xx here’s to some unicorn wishes xx 

All my poking and prodding has resulting in aches 🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m now convinced they’re gonna find an ectopic pregnancy. 

Choupi pred is steroids I think? I had them, 3 a day for a month then down to 2 then down to 1 for a week. Yes they made me hungry and I’ve put on about 2 stone during the past 6 months with the ivf. 

Pregnancy announcements are always hard. Only one of my friends knows we did ivf in the uk and no one really knows our ttc struggles. Parents didn’t even know I had an operation back in March. I don’t even know why infertility is so taboo to talk about. Like early pregnancy no one talks about that. 

Mind dump reply again haha. We’re nearky at the scan place. I don’t even need a wee yet 🙌🏻🤣🙌🏻


----------



## missl73

Good luck CatLady I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Not good news. Baby only measured 6 weeks 6 days. Didn’t make it

Not sure what to say or think.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh Catlady I'm so sorry. I really wished you was going to come back with good news. Thinking of you and Hubs. xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks lmc. I’m a bit numb at the moment. 

You can see on the scan all 3 tried to do something but one went stronger and then sadly didn’t make it. 

Lesson learned no matter how scary it is next time I will be in for the 6 week scan and then see where we go. Not sure if I can take any positives right now. Just have to take tablets and abort the bean.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh CatLady 😣 I'm so so sorry. I was just so convinced of good news, I hope I didn't make it worse. I feel sick for you. Your head must be everywhere. Take all the time in the world to collect your thoughts and feelings. They'll be no right or wrong emotions for you and hubs. Just so sorry. This journey is the hardest. My heart goes out to you. Lots and lots of hugs xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Of course you didn’t Om. The journey home is quiet. 

I don’t know how to tell the family. I think we need time to mourn on our own right now.


----------



## missl73

😢 oh CatLady I am so so sorry and utterly heartbroken for you. This is such a cruel process and the grief you will be feeling right now is just awful. I wish there were something I could say that might make it better. You and DH look after each other and know that if you need to cry, rant or anything else then we are here for you. I’m so so sorry xxx


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh Catlady, my heart is breaking for you. I’m so very sorry. The shock is horrendous. As much as we talk about getting bad news nothing prepares for being told it. It’s a physical pain. I’m so sorry. Sending you all the comfort to get you through this hard time. 

Lmc, I wanted you so badly to get a definitive positive. The fact the baby doubled is a good sign. 

I don’t know what to say except this is such a rough time. Om, I’m not surprised you’re anxious. What each of us have been through is just...


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

There’s no need to be sorry. We now need to work out the next steps. I can opt for surgery or tablets. Not sure what is best. I’m a bit numb. I’m trying to think level at the moment. Get home call the drs refer to EPU and go from there. 

I’m out tonight so will try and stay calm for that. 

Sand, it’s just bloody ****. That’s exactly what it is. Trying to work out why. No one knows. 

This car journey is awful. Don’t know what to do.


----------



## missl73

You are all amazing, strong women and you will get through this but nobody deserves to have to go through what we’ve been through. Just know you are not alone xx 

CatLady only you can decide what’s right for your body. Personally, I chose surgical and for me that was the right choice. I couldn’t face things dragging on any longer I had my operation 48 hours after the fateful scan, it was very quick and painless. It was a horrible wet winters day, but on my way home from the hospital as we turned into our street there was a huge rainbow - I’m not really a believer in fate but when I saw it I just broke down and sobbed. We will all get our rainbows one day.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh miss L that’s beautiful. I have broke. Down now and the tears. 

I’m a practical person and I want this out of me now. I don’t wanna hang around for drugs for this and drugs for that. I don’t want to have this blob inside me anymore. I want it done dusted and gone and then onwards to work out next phase. I know that sounds horrid but it’s how I’ll cope. Put it in a box and move on. 

My friend got me a little teddy and I’ll take that teddy, these pics and the positive tests put them in a special place and light a candle at the local church. 

The physical and mental pain now is intense.


----------



## missl73

I think that sounds like a beautiful idea and a lovely way to remember your little bean. Today is going to be an awful day, and probably the next one and the one after that too. I promise you eventually you will start to feel better and the pain will lessen but for now, just let it all out and do whatever you need to do to get yourself through this. 

I totally understand about wanting it done and to be able to move on. It's exactly how I felt. In fact, I flew back to Australia 4 days after my ERPC (a trip that was already booked before I found out I'd miscarried) and for me, it was the best possible thing I could have done. I went back to my old life where I hadn't even tried to have a baby, I drank A LOT of wine and had a nice time with my friends and allowed myself to feel like me again - and I mean the old me the one from way before IVF. I had a second round of grieving when I came back to the UK but by then I was stronger and I could cope better. 

You'll get through this I know you will because you are amazing. As are you Sandersing. You all are. What a crappy week this has been, goodbye and good riddance to July I say.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - I'm the least spiritual person but my goodness, what a beautifully, heartwarming photo. Hard to ignore how meaningful it was to you in that moment. You will most certainly get your rainbows 🥰🌈.

CatLady - I hope you can find some comfort in lighting the candle and saying goodbye. If you find keeping your mind set on the next round feels right then follow that wholeheartedly, I just hope you will allow yourself plenty of time to grieve and find closure. Your heart will thank you for it. I know after my loss @6wks that I didn't feel OK for months and although others around me were concerned and I felt guilty for it taking so long, I now realise I had every right to process the grief on a time scale that suited me. Please don't let anyone decide that time scale for you. It may surprise you how long it takes. Embrace every emotion hun, you'll be stronger for it. We're all here for you in the meantime xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thank you both for your fabulous words. 

I’m currently waiting on the gp to call me back for my next steps. Can’t believe all 3 tried to make it. 

Wish we didn’t have the wait now to go again. Not sure what clinic to go to. Torn between dogus and miracle. As we’re done with my eggs will see what happens. Annoyed we didn’t freeze any last cycle but part of me doesn’t want those embies back. I dunno. 

Brain dump again.


----------



## Choupi15

CatLady am so sorry for you babes. Am feeling very upset. God is so unfair sometimes , this breaks my heart    

Good idea for the Teddy and Pictures , i will light a candle for you and your baby too.  

i say dont give up and maybe try Miracle i read loads of positive news from there Dr Fridevs and yes do a fresh cycle. Put it all behind you, i know its easier said than done.  i seriously want to give you a big hugs


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks choupi. 

I have an appointment with the EPU this afternoon. 

We’re waiting that outcome and then will book a big old holiday and just go away! We’ve cancelled all plans for the next 2 weeks so it’ll just be us. Not going anywhere or doing anything. 

The hardest time xx


----------



## Choupi15

Good idea you need each other more than anything. Big Hugs to you Hun ....this journey defo not easy. 

Being strong and hopeful is our only way to get through this xx


----------



## missl73

Checking in with you all to see how you're doing today after the awful day that was yesterday. I hope you're all feeling a tiny bit better. My thoughts are with you all. 

CatLady - I think getting away is a really brilliant idea, spend some time the two of you just looking after yourselves. I hope your EPU appointment goes ok this afternoon - my advice is make sure you can't see the screen when they have to scan you again to confirm - I found having to go through all that again very traumatic. 

LMC - I hope you're holding up ok, and managing to distract yourself while you wait for your next scan, it can't be easy. Thinking of you. 

Sandersing - I hope you're doing ok too. Are you going to be having a follow up with the clinic? 

Omnom - you're our ray of hope here, I don't think you have any reason to worry you've had a great scan and everything look good long may that continue.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Thanks MissL. When is your next scan?

I am also at the EPU this afternoon I managed to get in with another clinic ( where I had EC & trf) as I just dont trust my clinic if it is bad news I want closure and a lovely holiday too. I'll be sitting on a beach with Catlady getting ****** 😂 

Hope you are all ok? 
x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone. 

Off to hospital later. The mere thought sends me to tears. Just heading in the bath. We’re looking at Greece as our next holiday destination. A week of flip all. Just us 2. Drink, laughs, cuddles and walks. What I wouldn’t give to have this s888 over and fly tomorrow. 

Missl thank you x 

Sand, I hope you’re ok, do you have a date for your next scan?

Lmc, thoughts and prayers, wishing you the very best

Om, I’m sure you’ll be absolutely fine. Try not to worry

Hi eoe


----------



## missl73

CatLady - sorry to be so practical at a time like this but I just wanted to say, if you do decide to go down the surgical route then even if they don't offer to do it on the NHS you can still choose to pay yourself to have the fetal tissue tested so if you want to make sure you ask for it. The benefit of this is you will be able to find out if it was a chromosomal thing which is helpful information going in to your next cycle as if it isn't chromosomal they may want to do further tests on you. It cost me £216 and personally I'm glad I did it as I think in this IVF game any extra information is helpful. 

LMC - I really hope you get some good news but at the very least some answers that you can trust. Let us know how you get on, sending you all the positivity and strength I can. My next scan is on Tuesday I'm feeling so negative about it all.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Oh I’m all for being practical missl so will discuss. The Mr has said we will pay privately to remove the bean(s) so no problem there. Don’t want the nhs protocol BS tbh. I know nice guidelines and all that whizz but seriously. I’m done. Wondering if there’s a point on chromosomal issue as we had done part donor eggs? Or worth finding out in case there might be something wrong with me?

Looking forward to your update lmc xx


----------



## missl73

I think because they were donor eggs I’d say it’s even more worthwhile to check whether it is anything on your side. Most miscarriages are chromosomal and even if your donor is young it can happen. But if it’s not, it might mean you have immune issues or something else they can investigate. Hopefully all it will tell you is yes it was chromosomal and therefore your body actually did what it should but IMO better to know if you have that option to find out?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

True. You can see all 3 beans tried to make it in fact they’re quite visible. One went further than the other 2 which makes me think maybe hers were ‘faulty’ and mine might’ve been the strongest one. We will never know who made it but ruling things like that our are worth it

In other news, jumped on the scales, have put on exactly 2 stone. Dieting now. Woohoo.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

All back. We are going back in a week for a final scan and then decide on next steps. Bean is there and looks like a tiny wee baby but sadly without any heartbeat. Protocol does determine that we wait a week. I have access to gynaecologist 24/7. Will depends if nature takes its course or we have to push things along. 

I have a beautiful little picture of her. We will perform a little service when all this is over xx home and to bed and sleep and tears.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Yesterday feels like a blur. With all the sad news on the forum & then I get yanked from work to say goodbye to my Nanna in hospital. Thankfully they've stabilised her for now but her passing should be days/weeks. Crazy how precious and fragile life is, from the very beginning to the very end. She was in a delirious state but was happily waffling about the heartbeat that we'd shown her nethertheless. So heartwarming. We've decided if we have bad news now, that we'll spare her. If she was to go believing all was well, it would be far more of a comfort to everyone. 

Sensitive*
Nothing out of the ordinary symptom wise for me. The sharp twinges in my groin area are fleeting but still going strong since week 5. They've become an unsettling norm. Thankfully since not pushing the pessaries quite so far in, I've had zero spotting. Feels like my cervix is still sore though. My Utrogestan and Estrofem quantities are reducing now so maybe I'll feel less discomfort down there. I'm of a mindset now where I just want to get through these weeks, embracing every symptom and not torturing myself with worst cases. It's not healthy & doesn't achieve anything. Sorry for my meltdown the other day. Felt quite overwhelmed. You were all very lovely and supportive as always so thank you.

Yesterday was incredibly tough. Hope we're finding some peace with our thoughts today. Not easy. Such a brave group of ladies. 

LMC - Holding out every hope that this little one of yours has just got us all worrying needlessly. Please, please, please! 🙏 What date is the scan? 

Missl - Thank you. When do we next find out about your lining? I'm sure you'll boss the 0.5mm requirement. 

CatLady -  What a tough day, ergh! You must be exhausted with it all. Lovely idea for a send off though! I was thinking last night (in my pajamas on the sofa, hot chocolate in hand) that there's some comfort in knowing they all took and were beginning to grow. I mean all 3 of them! Quite wonderful really. I appreciate that doesn't take from what happened by any means and please, please don't think I'm being insensitive, but there is hope in that knowledge that the conditions were good for quite some time and they all took. Do you see what I'm saying? I was desperate to find that positive & it's quite a remarkable one. Wish we could know more to help future cycles. Perhaps the testing is a potential step?


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Soooo what a whirlwind of a day. We got a heartbeat. In so much shock. They where amazing at the clinic. They have now trf  us over to them as not going back to that awful clinic.

They also want to rule out twins as she could she another area that could be another baby.

Booked in for another scan next week.

Will check back in for personals when I have come down from off the ceiling xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Aaaaaaaaah 🤩 LMC! How absolutely fantastic! I could cry. Such good news.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Thanks om. Really kind words. 

Woohoo congratulations lmc xx

Afm I might take some time out now so I can grieve for my little one. I’m not in the best place atm. I wish you all the best of luck now. I will be back when I’m stronger, right now I need to be with my bean and my husband xx 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Choupi15

Congrats LMC superb news happy for you  

@Catlady defo you should take some time out, take good care of yourself


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc that is just the best news! Please keep us posted. Twins..... how wonderful would that be. Such lovely news after a horrid week. 

Catlady, please feel free to pm me if you ever need to vent or need advise on tablets v d&c. I’m with missl as regards getting it tested. I wish I did on my last two. The EPU won’t offer this yet so you would have to go private. See how you feel about it. If you decide to do the tablet route, my experiences were ok. Everyone reacts differently. Take care and thinking of you. Counselling got me through it but it was a long time before I knew I needed it. Only wish I did it sooner. Take care of you and DH xxx


----------



## Fm86

Sorry ladies just been busy with the school holidays not had a chance to catch up with how you all are....

Catlady....Biggest hugs in the world. There are no words I can muster together except our time will come, it’s not just here yet xx lots of hugs. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well x


----------



## missl73

LMC I’m so glad to hear you found a heartbeat. I have everything crossed for you that your bean has caught up some by your scan next week. When it happened to me there was another lady in my cycle buddies group where her baby caught up fine by the next scan so it can happen. I hope that’s the case for you xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry that I hadn't kept up with this thread as I'd assumed everyone had stopped posting, but then realised there were more posts.

missl73 and Choupi15 - Obviously keeping up with you both on the July / August threads.  Hope you are doing OK xx

FM86 - How are things going with you?

CatLadyTTC1 - I know I've seen your updates on other thread and just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.  Good idea to take some time out so that you can process everything and grieve.  I can't add anything to what these lovely thoughtful ladies have already said but you know we are all here for you if you need to vent, chat or whatever you feel like.  Sending hugs to you xx

Omnomnom - I hope you are getting on OK.  I can completely understand the concerns and worry.  PM me if you need a chat.  I'm also sorry to read about your Nanna, and it sounds like she was very happy to have received your news xx

lmcmillan28829 - I've seen your updates too on other threads and so relieved that things are looking more positive for you now.  I know the waiting is dreadful in between scans.  Sending you lots of positive wishes for next week's scan.

Sandersing20 - I'm so very sorry to read your news about your scan.  Do you have a follow up one this coming week?  Sending hugs to you xx

I hope that I haven't missed anyone xx


----------



## missl73

More bad news from me ladies. Instead of thickening my lining the vaginal estrogen has done the exact opposite and it’s got thinner by whole 1.2mm (I only needed it to thicken by 0.5mm) so now it’s back to where it was more than 2 weeks ago. The scan nurse warned me this could happen and she didn’t want me to take the vagifem she just wanted to increase my Progynova but the doctor overruled her and now look where we are. It looks highly likely I’m going to have to abandon this cycle. Waiting for a call from the doctor to tell me what’s next. Story of my life.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

How ridiculous and frustrating missl 😣. Why would they prescribe meds that could be detrimental to the lining? I thought the 0.5mm was the ultimate goal? Was there a more impending issue or have they just took a chance that they won't interfere with one another? Offering you huge hugs. Can't imagine how exhausted you must feel putting all your efforts into each cycle, for them to keep pushing you back. You were so close this cycle, how can this keep happening?!

Shooting - Getting on reasonably well thank you. The nerves are still there. Until this next scan, there will always be a shadow of doubt. Still no NHS appointment letter. I'll be 10 weeks on Thursday if all is well 🤞 Hope everything is going smoothly with you. I was estatic to read that you were expecting again. Got everything crossed my lovely. When's the next scan and how far along will you be? Oh and Nanna is being prepped for end of life care as her body can't cope, though mentally she's in a positive place. All we can ask for really. 

Catlady - Hope you're finding yourself a little stronger mentally everyday. Thinking of you. I imagine you've got lots to consider for your next treatment and the holiday with DH will be the perfect opportunity to share your thoughts and ideas. We'll miss you in the meantime. 

LMC - Scan today I believe? Let us know how you get on hun! 😘

Choupi - Please keep us informed how the cycle goes. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh MissL so sorry I really thought you was going to message and say EC is this week. Thinking of you. When will the doctors be calling you back today? x


----------



## missl73

Thanks ladies. Apparently some women just don't respond well to Vagifem sometimes it works a dream, in my case not so much. 

So I spoke to the doctor, as I expected we have to abandon this attempt. I'll take cyclogest for a week and then stopping them should bring on a bleed. It should mean AF turns up within a week of stopping the progesterone. It took 3 days last time on my failed cycle. Instead of a medicated FET we're going to try a "natural" FET to see if my lining thickens up better with my natural hormones and ovulation. However, because my AF is very sensitive and my cycles take a while to regulate after any treatment, I will be taking Letrozole to encourage ovulation. I'm also going to insist on the checking my progesterone levels even though I have no reason to worry about them being low I just don't want to risk it. I'm happy with this plan although it does mean a lot more monitoring because they can't risk missing ovulation so they'll be taking bloods and scans a lot more frequently than with a medicated FET. 

This just sets me back about another 5 weeks. What can you do?!!! I just have to keep on going and hoping that one day it will work. What other choice is there?! 

LMC thinking of you for your scan tomorrow and praying for good news xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh Missl, isn't this frustrating as... Ugh 5 weeks. Serious patience is needed with this ivf game. I am glad you have a plan. I often thinks that makes all the difference. Well done as you sound like you are handling it well. My acupuncturist equates periods with how your lining develops in a natural cycle. As in, if you have heavy ones then you likely build up a good lining in a natural cycle. The opposite is true for me for example. 

Lmc, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and have everything crossed. Do let us know.

Omnom, I read that the chances of anything bad happening drop dramatically after 7/8 weeks. I have everything crossed for you. 

Shooting, wonderful wonderful news. I hope you are feeling good/bad, whichever is better! 

Choupi, hope all is well with your new cycle and that you are coping ok on the meds. 

Catlady, thinking of you.. What more is there to say except I know how you feel if that is of any comfort. 

AFM, I have my D&C tomorrow and feeling ok for it. I do like the effect that a general has.. I am having the bean tested and it will take almost 8 weeks to come back. As Missl says, I am not sure how I will react to the news of it being a boy or a girl. That kind of messes with my head. Off to pick my dog up from the groomers and bury my head in her lovely clean fluffy fur  Animals are the best comfort.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - Let us know how you get on, my lovely. Will be thinking of you! 

Sand - Thank you for the reassurance, always appreciated. Hope everything goes as well as it possibly can today. Sending lots of positivity for the future. I'd like to think bean's testing will bring you that step closer towards your successful cycle 🥰. Definitely agree about the animals! 

Missl - I'm still feeling frustrated on your behalf. 5 more weeks ⏳. Couldn't come quick enough! 

*My appointment has finally come through for our next scan. September 3rd. I'd be nearly 14 weeks. Another 4 to go. Maybe when I have my chat with my midwife, Friday, she can confirm whether its a suitable date. I thought going through IVF treatment meant you were scanned more regularly?
DH is estatic, he's figuring that everything wonderful seems to be happening on the 3rd of each month, i.e. wedding, celebration party, scan...  such a sweetheart 😂 just hope he's right. 

So happy to be finishing the last of the progesterone 👏 will not be missing you...


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Thinking of you Sand.

Will catch up with personals later. 

x


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh Om, that is lovely re the 3rd

Lmc, thank you. In the EPU now. Hate this place! Glad to have it over and being able to see the recurrent MC unit. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## missl73

Good luck today sandersing - thinking of you on this sad day. Take care of yourself xxx 

Good luck LMC for your scan I hope it’s more good news xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Not good news for us I'm afraid.
Baby not grown and cannot find heartbeat. Going back Tuesday to discuss options.
x


----------



## missl73

Oh darling I’m so so sorry. Big hugs this is so hard and I can only imagine how sad you must be feeling. We are all here for you xxxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh LMC, I'm devastated for you 😔. This has been such a rollercoaster cycle. I'd so desperately hoped for better news, as we all did. Gutted isn't the word xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Girls, 

Wanted to give you a quick update  i had my EC today , just back home. So we had 8 eggs , i am very grateful for them. I was looking forward for more but trying to be happy for what we got. I hope they get fertilized and turned to some beautiful embryos. 

Going to rest still feeling light headed. Catch up soon once i know how many fertilized. 

@LMC : Am so sorry for the news , sending you big hugs


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Choupi15 - I have replied on the other thread, brilliant news about your EC!

lmcmillan28829 - I am so so very sorry to read your update, this must have been such a horrible emotional rollercoaster for you.  Thinking of you xx

Sandersing20 - Thinking of you too with what you are going through.  But glad to hear you can see the recurrent MC unit which will hopefully give you some information that can help you.  Thank you so much for your words too xx

Omnomnom - Thank you so much!  Everything going OK so far (I think and I hope!!)  My first scan will be on 20th and I'll (hopefully) be 7+2 weeks).  I would definitely ask about the timing of the scan.  I know that one test they do (if you are going to have it), they have to do it before a certain time.  I'm sure they wouldn't have booked the scan too late for this to happen but worth asking even if it's just to put your mind at rest.  The other option is to have an extra scan privately.  BabyBond (which has locations all around the UK) are very good.

missl73 - I'm so very sorry to read about your scan.  I wonder whether that might just be the way to go with natural.  I know that my lining has been thinner during IVF cycles and with natural FETs, it's been thicker.  So the medication doesn't seem to help me.  This must be so frustrating for you but keeping everything crossed that your natural cycle gives you the thicker lining.  I will be keeping an eye open for your updates.

AFM - Nothing much to report, just waiting for my first scan and it's going to be a long wait! xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc, I am so so sad to read your update. I am gutted for you. Thinking of you and pm me any questions you might have next week when you have a chance to get your head around what happened. You must be in a bit of shock at the moment. I am so sorry.

Choupi, delighted you got 8 eggs, that is a really good number. Here's hoping for good news on Friday and Monday  

Shooting, the wait is a killer... I hope it passes as quick as it can. I went away for the weekend before it and found that helped speed things up. I was able to obsessively google stuff. 

AFM, all went well yesterday apart from the fact that cramping and bleeding started before the D&C while I was in the waiting room. They gaev the pessaries to take which opens the cervix and I think my body recognised them and straight away reacted obediently! I was given a bed to lie down in before the procedure. I feel good today, no discomfort and mentally ok. 

I hope everyone else is well. What a rollercoaster.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Sandersing20, glad to hear things went as well as could be expected yesterday and that physically and mentally you are doing OK.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi. 

I haven’t read everything but wanted to say a few quick things

Choupi I am so sorry at how **** this cycle has been for you. Was your last cycle long protocol or short ?

Miss l well another pile of **** for your lining. Why do doctors overrule nurses? In my experience when it comes to a specialised area in any clinical field it shouldn’t be who is the most qualified it should be every thing taken into account. 

Lmc, massive hugs. I’m sorry for the outcome of your scan. What an absolute roller coaster for you and your husband these past few months have been. 

Sand, many hugs to you. That hardest time for you both xx

Shooting good luck for your scan

Om congrats on your scans to date. Exciting. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Tomorrow I have my appointment with the epu. We have to decide what we are doing with the bean. I’m still debating and will discuss more with the clinicians tomorrow. For the past 48 hours I’ve had brown spotting so wondering about the progesterone keeping everything normal. The Mr is struggling to discuss next steps. I am not. We’re booking a holiday once we know about the bleeding and pain. No one needs to go on holiday and wear a sanitary towel lets be honest. I’ve got a few possible places where we might go next, my eggs are done and dusted now. Maybe in a few months I might feel different. On a diet now, 2 stone added since all the drugs. The swelling has gone down. No pregnancy symptoms at all now and it’s all so strange. Thank you all for the support XX 

Big hugs xx


----------



## odashwood

lmcmillan28829 It is so devastating and heartbreaking, dear(( Maybe there is still a chance for good outcome... Did your doctor told you what kind of options you have? When I was pregnant there was no heartbeat too and my hcg didn't want to grow(( An embryo was probably were weak that is why it hasn't been developing. And frankly speaking, I still can't understand why as it was made from a donor egg and I was told that we have good chances. Best of luck to you dear!


----------



## missl73

CatLady it's so nice to hear from you, I hope you've found the break and going offline for a few days helpful. How was your appointment at the EPU today? How have you decided to proceed? 

Sandersing - glad you're recovering well and taking care of yourself. 

Shootingstar - good to know you found your lining was better on a natural, I hope I find it's the same for me too. I think I'll lose my mind if I go through another cycle that gets cancelled it's so frustrating!! Hope your scan brings good news soon.

Choupi - I saw your update on the other thread, I'm so so sorry. Have you got a follow up booked with the clinic to understand what might have happened?


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey up xx 

Epu was as expected. Bean has indeed passed away. They’ve agreed to surgery on Saturday next week which is as and when unless I have a huge bleed or severe pains. I had an open invite to the gynaecology ward. Don’t have to go to a and e. Straight to the ward. Had a few more tears but now I have wine! They’ve agreed to testing the bean and I don’t have to pay for that whoop! I’ve told them I am not prepared to have a miscarriage go on for weeks! Surgery will be suction to specifically say no to dnc. 

The hard part will come to tell the family but I am not ready to do that today. 

Hope everyone is ok xx 

Thank you everyone for your kind words you’ve all been such stars. Now for more wine, chocolate and tacos 🙌🏻


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

CatLadyTTC1 - So sorry to read that this has now been confirmed.  I hope that there are gentler times ahead for you.  Thinking of you.  Thank you also for your wishes xx

missl73 - I really hope that the same happens for you for the natural cycle with the lining.  You just never know.  I hope your cycle plays ball too and that you don't have to face another cancellation.  Thank you for your wishes.  Will be following you on your next FET and wishing for a positive outcome for you! xx

I hope everyone else is doing OK xx


----------



## missl73

Huge double rainbow 🌈 🌈 today ladies because we all need double the luck. Or perhaps that means next time it’ll be twins! 

CatLady - you don’t have to tell anyone until you feel ready. I’m glad to hear you have a plan now I hope you’re feeling even slightly better than last week.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hope everyone is doing ok?

In plodding on and wishing it was Tuesday so we can plan and move forward.

looking at holidays every hour of the day to distract me.

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey all xx

Hope we’re all ok. Missl your words are lovely. 

Today has been really flipping hard. I’ve not moved from the sofa and just cried and cried. OH went to the football so I’ve been alone and just cried. I don’t even know why. I’m just in bits. I’ve got more brown ergh and some fed now. Not sure we will wait until Saturday for passing this precious little bean xx my OH asked me this morning if they’re going to hurt me on Saturday, I said well yes, he said he’s sorry. Can’t stop crying. 

Lmc xx I hope you have the answers on Tuesday, are you to discuss next steps?

Oh boo. It’s not supposed to be like this. Xxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Oh Catlady it's just **** isn't it. I've been feeling really emotional today. Havent done much either apart from a quick food shop which was all of about 10 mins in and out could not be bothered.

Yes scan and decide how to pass on Tuesday. 
Did they give you timescales on when you could cycle again? That's going to be the worst part for me waiting again to start again x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

I think I’m just scared that’s all. Didn’t want to be alone today, but today I feel so lonely. The clinic said 2 months but another clinic has said 3 months. 

It’s limbo. Stuck waiting to do what’s next. Haven’t had the bottle to tell the family yet. I’ll do that when I’m ready. They’re expecting the 3 month scan soon. Joke that is xxx

Crap day. I’m now having a beer 🤣 told the OH to get more.


----------



## shootingstar777

Thinking of you ladies CatLadyTTC1, lmcmillan28829 and Sandersing20 as you are going through these incredibly difficult times xx

missl73, wishing you all the best for your next steps xx

Choupi15, thinking of you and hoping you manage to get some more information about what happened with the IVF xx

Omnomnom Hope you are doing OK, and hope to catch you on EP thread xx


----------



## Fm86

Big hugs.....! I can’t even imagine what your going thru. So just lots of hugs.

Had a normal period after 40 days. Appointment with barts in September to discuss having tube removed or clipped. Another long waiting list after it...... 

Hope your all doing well. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Choupi15

Hi Girls, 

I hope you are all well. i was down for a few days and trying to move on from our failed cycle . 

I went to meet the fertility nutriotionist and she wants me to take DHEA , anyone of you taken these or bought from UK please, if you can suggest 

Thanks 
venita


----------



## missl73

This waiting is awful isn’t it. I’m terrified of having another canceled cycle and we got a bill shock yesterday because this is the second time we’ve had to abandon our Access fertility package won’t cover any of the scans we had so we have to pay for them because I didn’t have a transfer. 

Choupi sorry I can’t help with DHEA I don’t take it. Do they think egg quality is the issue? Did you have ICSI or straight IVF? 

FM sorry you have such a long wait ahead. 

CatLady I hope you’re doing ok. How is your body coping physically?

I finish taking my meds today so my period should arrive in the next few days. Waiting for AF has been a real theme for me this year!!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey Ladies,

Just a quick drop in... 

I finally plucked up the courage to move on to the EP group. Really hope to see you all there in the upcoming months. Thoughts are with you all as you navigate through these difficult times. I'll keep everything crossed for you & keep an eye out for updates. In the meantime, I wish you all the very best! You deserve it. Thank you for all your support so far. You've been truly amazing. 

xxx


----------



## odashwood

Thank you hun, for your kind words and good wishes. How are you? I didn't quite understand what is the EP group((  
How do you feel now? Is there any news?


----------



## Choupi15

@missl73 i am still waiting to get an appointment with them which is a pain.  I had IVF , when spoken to them i was told the eggs n sperm binded well , the ph was level was good not sure am making sense here but they just mention it was unlucky, which DH is so not happy as an answer 


@Shooting/OMO : Congrats in joining the Early Pregnancy thread , i hope it all goes well for you girls

@odashwood last i read you signed your contract , i hope it all going smoothly for you. So do you transfer your eggs into the surrogate right ? 

@Catlady/LMC : I am thinking of you girls. This journey is sooo hard 

AFM : I am still trying to come into terms with my fail cycle. Feeling down and picking myself up. Went to meet Mel Brown she suggested i take DHEA , so hencei wanted to check if any of you were on it.

Babydust to you all


----------



## odashwood

Choupi15 - I have just signed a contract. My amh won't allow me to use my own eggs so I will use donor's ones. In 2-3 months they will find a surrogate for me and I should choose the doner till that time. After they are found they will start stimulation and only after that the transfer will be conducted. When I have an IVF with my own eggs 6 years ago they retrieved only 3 follicles and only one egg was mature. So I had to proceed with the donation program.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks for Sharing @odashwood 

Getting close 2-3 months ,,so this year fingers x you will be pregnant and your baby next year. I hope you find a lovely surrogate


----------



## odashwood

Yes, 2-3 months is not so long a period compared to 6 years of waiting and trying. I have been waiting for my baby for so many years that I can wait a bit more)).


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi everyone xx

Good luck today lmc x

Odashwood so exciting you’re so nearly there xx 

Miss l thank you for your thoughts. I hope you’re not waiting for AF for too long. Absolutely gutting that you’re paying for all scans what a   . Hopefully not too much. Are you all ready to go as soon as AF arrived? What are ou doing differently this time?

Om congrats on your progression. I’m sure you’ll be joined by us as soon as we can get there. 

Choupi I hope you get an appointment ASAP. Do you think you did anything differently this cycle with regards to their protocol? IVF is such a mind field. 

Afm I’m doing A LOT better psychologically. We told the family yesterday which was hard but they were fab. Told them the hospital have been great and that I have a lot of appointments coming up etc and surgery on Saturday. My physically could be better. I’ve been brown heavier spotting for days now and then occasionally some red and this morning it was like red and I was oh sugar here we go, Niagara Falls incoming and now we have gone back to brown discharge. Constant wait for something. Yesterday I had cramps and was like here we go... then nothing. I have the feeling we will be in hospital having surgery before Saturday. Had my telephone pre op consultation this morning and bloods tomorrow. 

Hope eoe is ok xx


----------



## missl73

Omnom - Good for you, it sounds like things are going well. Wishing you a very happy & healthy 7 months ahead. 

Choupi - it's such a hard thing to get your head around. Have you spoken to your clinic, what are they suggesting you try next in terms of protocol? Are you hoping to go again right away? 

CatLady - I am so happy to hear that you're doing better psychologically and that you now have the support of your family so you're not going through this alone. It's amazing isn't it how our bodies can not recognise that the pregnancy has failed and hold on for so long. You're being so brave. I'm going straight into the next one as soon as AF arrives. I'm doing a natural cycle FET this time so no synthetic oestrogen just using my own hormones to try and thicken my lining to see if that works better for me as some women don't absorb synthetic oestrogen as well as others. I'm hopeful it will be a bit better - it will certainly be nicer to have to take fewer drugs but it will mean more appointments as the will have less control so need to monitor me more often. I'm also going to try acupuncture this time to see if that helps with my lining. 

I stopped all my progesterone yesterday so anyone who wants to help me by doing the AF dance it would be much appreciated - it should arrive by Friday I'm hoping. Isn't it funny it's my 3rd time just on this board! All I seem to do this year is wait for my period to show up!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi guys so miscarriage confirmed today. There was a bit of a wait for d&c and I want this over with asap so we have opted for tablets we have stopped progesterone and I go on Thursday as an inpatient for tablets no quite sure why but will find out Thursday morn. 

Came home and booked a holiday.....

Bit of a faff trying to transfer us from our old clinic to this clinic as I am mid cycle as we have one frozen Embie. Something to do with NHS funding I've left that in there hands to sort.

MissL I will do the dance for you fingers crossed this is your round.

Choupi I hope you are well.

Catlady I'm glad you are feeling ok.

Om I hope you are doing well

odashwood i hope you find a lovely surrogate

FM86 let's hope September flys by so you can be a step closer.

Shootingstar hope you are feeling ok

x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Morning all

Been up since 0230 here as woke up with a lot of blood everywhere and passing clots. Been in hospital since 4am with various consultants and such like. One of my bleeds with cramps passed the sack which I brought in with me they confirmed it was the pregnancy. Weird I got to see my baby and instinctively knew to bring with me. She’s gone off for testing to confirm it was pregnancy matter 😢 also have had my cervix scraped of some pregnancy items that’s had for stuck. Sorry if this is all tmi. I don’t think they’ll send the pregnancy for chromosome testing now as it was all dealt with so differently. I have been given a blood test for karyotyping which I can get done at any time. 

Just waiting to go home now hopefully with some stronger painkillers. They don’t want to perform the surgery on Saturday now. Scan has revealed that all matter has passed but the womb lining is too thick to tell if there’s anything left

Want to go home now and be on my sofa you know?

Hope eoe is ok xx sorry for the me centric post. Will catch up soon x


----------



## Choupi15

oh dear catlady i hope you are ok , good things you dont need an operation and its going by itself. 

Big hugs to you hun   Rest well 

AFM : i am still waiting from the hospital and to get a report for what went wrong , other than unlucky


----------



## odashwood

CatLadyTTC1 Oh God, dear! I am very sorry to hear that((((((( How do you feel now? It is good that no surgery is needed but it is really awful to wake up in blood... I can only imagine how scared you were. I hope those who were near helped you and you weren't alone! Hold on, hun! We are here if needed.


----------



## odashwood

Choupi15 said:


> oh dear catlady i hope you are ok , good things you dont need an operation and its going by itself.
> 
> Big hugs to you hun  Rest well
> 
> AFM : i am still waiting from the hospital and to get a report for what went wrong , other than unlucky


How long have you been waiting there? Is there any news from doctors? How do you feel now? Do you want to take a break between cycles or start another one as soon as possible?


----------



## Choupi15

i am chasing the hospital again 

i am so confused dont know what to do or what to do next.


----------



## missl73

CatLady - I hope you're ok. I don't blame you for just wanting to go home. You are so brave, I couldn't imagine having to pass the pregnancy myself so I think you're doing so, so well. That must have been so hard to see it. I'm not sure what the process is when you pass it naturally but I assume they will have scanned you to make sure there is nothing left to pass. I'm sure this will have brought on a fresh wave of grief so know you are in all of our thoughts xx 

Choupi - I'm sorry you're having trouble getting answers from the hospital. Do you have an appointment booked in with the consultant? 

AFM - you ladies are not going to believe this with my track record but AF has already arrived today which is earlier than I was expecting and has never, ever happened to me before. I go into the clinic for my scan on Friday.


----------



## Choupi15

@missl73 no appointment yet , can you imagine i am still waiting and chasing 

this is so frustrating. i am still waiting for AF , not here yet


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi all and thank you 

Missl yes a whole new wave of grief. She’s definitely gone now hasn’t she you know. I can say the whole matter was the size of half a thumb. The gyne ward was fab, private room and such like. Had to wait for the epu to open to get an ultrasound which confirmed the lining is too thick but that definitely there’s no sack anymore. It was so dark downstairs but I just knew to collect her and get her to the hospital. I’d seen so many gynes and nurses today. Now I’m home and all alone. Plus so tired. The first gyne said what you’re experiencing is  very mild and minor contractions then in the nurse pops with morphine so you know, hardly mild and minor eh. 

Choupi I’m so sorry for your waiting. These people just don’t get it do they? Unlucky is not an answer! 

Odashwood as we have passed naturally I think we can get going quicker but we have to wait E weeks as we have a follow up appointment at the epu to confirm the entire pregnancy has passed x 

Missl, woohoo on AF. Hope she didn’t catch you out too much sly little devil that she is. I hope you are keeping ok xx

Lmc good luck tomorrow xx 

Gonna try and get some sleep I think. Feels like 9pm not 3!


----------



## missl73

Choupi - I had to take Provera to bring on a bleed when my fresh cycle was cancelled because my body didn’t seem to be able to work it out on its own. It might be worth asking if it’s still not here in a few days.  

CatLady - it is so hard that feeling of it all really being over. I’m so sorry, sending you big hugs. It’s a very traumatic thing to have to go through. 

AFM - I don’t quite believe I’m starting all over again so soon. I’m so worried my lining is going to do the same again but nothing I can do about it


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi Everyone, sorry for my radio silence. 

Catlady, that is so tough. I hope you are feeling physically well today. That is good that they did the karyotyping. The same happened me the first time, as in passing the sac. Very tough. Thinking of you x

Choupi, did you manage to get any answers yesterday? I am changing clinics so would be interested to hear where you decide. 

Missl, well well! Good old AF behaved herself! Can we take it as a good sign for this ET?

Hope everyone is well. AFM, I am off to Germany for a wedding this weekend and then to Lake Como next weekend so trying to get loads of work done before. It is the single best thing to make sure I keep busy. I have been feeling ok actually which is great. I had a mini cry last night but apart from that my spirits have been up. Such a different experience to the last two. I don't quite know why but I will run with it.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Just leaving the hospital now. Had my first tablet they did bloods etc. Really lovely and very caring.
We are booked back in Sat 9am whether we have passed or not. 
just found out our frozen 1 is a 5AB wahoo
Off home now for a nap I didnt sleep a wink last night.

Hope everyone is ok will catch up properly later. x


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Sandersing20 , i am so confused where to go next. Which clinic to decide. Due to my hubs work i dont think we will going abroad so it will be in london itself. Are you looking , if you have any advice please share. 

@LMC : beautiful Embryo , rest well Hun 

@missl73/Catlady : Thanks girls am still waiting for GUYS to give me an appointment , reason its getting delayed is because they change their booking system and only ADMIN person can do this and hence taking longer : WHAT a JOKE for one week am chasing them for an appointment and my report.  Once i meet the consultant i can ask about the medication , i am still not on Period. When is it supposed to come do you have an idea. 

I am feeling so frustrated and upset with all these things, my stress level is going so high . i dont know what to do next or which clinic to chose i feel a bit at a lost.  Will it ever happen, jeez this process is so hard


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc, thinking of you today. PM me if any questions as I have had experience of the tablets. Hope you're ok and it is just wonderful about the 5AB!

Hi Choupi, it is hard finding a clinic. When I was researching the first time I had it narrowed to Lister, ARGC and Boston Place. My friends raved about Boston Place, they really liked the consultants there and both had successful cycles. ARGC was just too harsh for what I wanted at the time. If I didn't have any male factor I would go there now. Lister, good for male factor but communication is appalling, they are so busy, I got the wrong prescription, I don't feel like my consultant knows me and every meeting is like the first time. Our Urologist is still trying to find out if they have frozen DH's sperm and no answer. You do have to trust the clinic and I don't anymore. The nurses and scanners (can't remember the proper word?) are great. The setting for EC is nice and you are well taken care of. They are the ones that picked up on sperm fragmentation but I am confused as the sperm they used last time was testicular and came back as almost free of frag and we still didn't have any improvement in number of blasts. It leads me back to thinking it is all about egg quality. 

I am about to start my research for abroad and I aim for DH to only have to do a day visit because his work is crazy too. I would plan on being there for the week/10 days that is needed. I am going to start looking at Serum and Reprofit just for a place to begin.


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks Sandersing20 i never heard of Boston palace , i will check with them 

Where did you cycle last. DH is ok my side its only me with my immunes and Endo  

Share your research when you find anything , it will be very helpful 

Thank you


----------



## missl73

LMC - I'm so glad the hospital took such good care of you. Wonderful news about your other embryo - this time I'm putting back a 5AB too so fingers crossed it's lucky for both of us! 

Choupi - that's ridiculous it shouldn't be this hard just to get an appointment! As you had egg collection this is proxy for ovulation so I would expect your period to arrive around 10 - 14 days after. How many days as it been so far? I think it might be a bit too soon to expect it still. 

Sandersing - have you had the DNA frag results back yet for the TESE sperm? It is insane that you can't get an answer on whether they have any frozen - can you call the embryology team directly to ask? That might be a quicker route?


----------



## Choupi15

@missl73 : I had EC on the 7th , maybe wait for a few more days.  
Where are you cycling by the way. As you know am trying to get info about clinics


----------



## missl73

Hey Choupi, in that case it’s a bit early still based on a normal luteal phase I would expect it to arrive around Monday. I’m at the Lister in Chelsea. There are good and bad things about it as Sandersing said - I think they do know their stuff but they are so busy they don’t provide particularly personal service but I think it can depend on which consultant you see. I’m planning to switch consultants if I have to do another fresh cycle. I think the embryology team there are excellent though I trust my snow babies are in good hands.


----------



## odashwood

Choupi15 Unfortunately, sometimes we had to sacrifice something and it is hard to choose what exactly we should put on a backstage, you know. In your case, it is hard because if you want to go abroad to a good clinic you may lose a job. Of course, you need to find the best place in London for your treatment and I wish you good luck with that! Warmest vibes to you!  

missl73 I have noticed that in Britain this treatment is rather complicated or does it just seem? I can compare now as I had my treatment there and abroad. Here, everything is easy in spite of it is not my home and everything is strange for me. I thought that the language barrier will be the biggest problem but everybody speaks English here and we understand each other perfectly. It is an interesting experience for me.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey bootiful ladies x 

Lmc good luck x I’m glad the hospital are being fab. I did find the gyne ward and the consultants really good. The worse part for me is when the gyne was ‘picking’ things off and ‘scraping’ my cervix. Without drugs I might just add. I did take some paracetamol at home but let’s face it that wasn’t going to touch it now was it 🤣 

Choupi your hubs can always travel abroad for just 1 day to the clinic to leave a sample and then fly back they can freeze said sample. I was offered that when I contacted new life clinic. You go as a couple for the appointment with the consultant and arrange the treatment plan and he can leave a sample to be frozen xx just a thought for you. If you’re doing an ivf cycle with your eggs you can go for EC and transfer which means 6/7 days away if that is something you can manage? 

Miss l I hope everything works out for you this cycle. Going to be interesting to see if you reach differently with nature leading the way x

Odashwood I much prefer clinics abroad. 100000% 

Sand I’m researching clinics at the moment. We’re moving on to donor eggs now and I don’t think we ever want our child to find that out or look so that narrows down our countries with their laws. Im not sure what the. blood test is going to show tbh and if we’re doing donor eggs if there’s any point. I don’t know who will ‘look’ after us in the UK under the NHS with another early pregnancy and if more testing is required etc. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx I’m off to have a big old dinner. Winter is creeping in so it’s all about jacket potatoes and comfort!


----------



## odashwood

CatLadyTTC1  You wrote about the donors and I'd like to mention that I didn't expect the donor database will be so huge. At the clinic where I am having my treatment, the base contains more than 500 girls. Can you imagine? And you know, after I took a look at it I understood that it will be pretty hard to choose as there are many good variants).


----------



## missl73

Odashwood - I can't comment on the difference between cycling in the UK or overseas but I think either way IVF is not a perfect science. If things were more easily predictable it would be easier for all of us but sadly there are no guarantees. 

CatLady - You needed a last roll of the dice with your eggs, it sounds like you feel ready to close that door now and move on to donor only which is great. How come you're thinking about changing clinics? Were there things you weren't happy about with the process at the clinic you used for your tandem?

AFM - I had my first go at acupuncture today and if nothing else I did find it very relaxing. They've encouraged me to start drinking beetroot juice for my lining which oddly I find better than pomegranate juice but it's still not the best! The clinic said my TSH bloods were out of date so they re-did them today. They should come back normal as I've never had problems before but knowing my luck they'll be off for the first time ever! Otherwise lining looks good, I've started the letrozole today just to make sure I do ovulate this month. Go back for my next scan which is on Friday which I suspect will be a little early as on a natural cycle I don't usually ovulate until around day 16/17. They've asked me to do ovulation tests just in case but the plan is to trigger with ovitrelle. Can we now do the opposite of the AF dance - perhaps we'll call it the lining wiggle


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Miss l that’s also part of the grieving process if that it was my last throw. There was nothing wrong with dogus they just don’t specialise in recurrent miscarriage xx they’re very good and very professional. It’s about finding the right clinic who specialise in various things x 

So excited to see how your cycle goes naturally x

Afm heavy bleeding again overnight took drugs and went back to sleep. And 2 nights of 12 hour sleeping. Got my discharge letter from the hospital today “products of conception” so scientific, my baby! Horrid. Had another day of tears. A friend of mine complained about putting on 3llbs and I was like try 2 stone and all you’ve got is a scan photo of your perfect angel. 

Hi eoe, big hugs.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

CatLadyTTC1 - So very sorry you are having to go through all of this.  Thinking of you.

missl73 - Hoping the lining wiggle and beetroot juice, along with the reduced drugs does the trick for you this time!  Everything crossed for this transfer.

odashwood - Hope all is going well so far for you with the process.

Choupi15 - I hope you managed to get a report of some kind from the hospital which can tell you clearly whether something went wrong or not.  I think this is important for you.  I realise this can happen of course, but I'd be wanting to rule out lab error just in case.  Wishing you luck for your next steps.

Sandersing20 - Wishing you luck for your next steps too as you look into clinics abroad.  I have heard lots of good things about Serum in Greece, although I have no personal experience with them.

lmcmillan28829 - Thinking of you tomorrow xx  Great news about your frozen 5AB!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Home and in bed from nearly 12 hours in hospital from my medical management treatment.
The worst day ever.

I was up every half hour in the night passing huge clots. Was booked in for 9am this morning for more meds. We passed the tissue within 2 hours but i was heavily bleeding and passing ridiculous amount of clots so they made me stay to monitor.. It looked like a murder scene. I now feel like I've been murdered.

Clots have stopped and flow has calmed down.
Tired, tender and bloated.

Just inhaled a dirty McDonalds and ready and hoping for a good nights sleep.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

xx


----------



## missl73

CatLady - totally understandable, IVF is just waves of grief for lost babies, failed cycles and for a future you thought you’d have and now are not so sure any more. It’s brutal. I also hate that term products of conception it’s so clinical. I find though that often that’s how we are treated, I remember the EPU I went to was right next to a children’s ward and I found that incredibly difficult as most people at the EPU are not there for positive reasons. There are so many ways these experiences could be more sensitive to those of us going through them. 

LMC - what an awful night it sounds like you had. You’re so brave and you’ve done so well. I hope that’s the worst of it over for you now. Take care of yourself and take it easy today. 

I’m finding I’m getting pretty bad headaches since stopping all the meds, it actually just makes me really glad I’ve done it this way this time as it’s been months since I last wasn’t taking anything having done so many back-to-back cycles.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone

Hope all is well x

Shooting I’m anxiously waiting your update, good luck xx

Missl yep, from the gyne ward we had to walk past maternity, antenatal clinic, children’s ward and signs for delivery and scbu. That was delightful. Going to have my bloods taken soon for cytogenetic or something testing xx 

Missing you all. Hoping you all have positive updates soon. 

Big hugs on this emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## odashwood

Hi girls. How are you all? I have met a girl in the clinic and we started to communicate. We have been chatting for already more than half a year and became a sort of pen-friends. She doesn't like such forums that is why you won't find her here but she allowed me to tell you about her and share her story without using a name. So I decided to tell that 4 days ago she gave birth to a wonderful girl and named her Sage. I am so happy for her!!! Her story inspires me))


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

odashwood - That's a lovey story.  So good that you have met people to stay in contact with through the clinic.

CatLadyTTC1 - Thank you for thinking of me.  I have put an update below following today's scan.  I'm so sorry you had to go through that at the hospital.  I have found that these places don't tend to think too much about the actual experience for the people when going through something like that.  Sending hugs.  I won't ask how you are as I know this is a very difficult time but I hope you are as feeling good as you can be.

missl73 - I also hate the term POC, it's way too clinical for what they are describing.  You are right that EPU is not a place you go usually for a positive reason.  I hope you are doing OK and looking forward to the next transfer?  I hope the natural route is more successful in making your lining thicker.

lmcmillan28829 - I am so sorry to hear about what you have gone through in the hospital.  I have only ever experienced a ERPC (again, a clinical term I hate).  But I did find it was less traumatic physically than what a lot of people describe for medical management.  So sorry.  I hope that at least physically you heal soon.

Thinking of everyone xx

***Sensitive Update***

AFM - I wanted to give a quick update.  Thanks for thinking of me CatLadyTTC1, I think you might have seen my update on EP.  I had a scan on Sunday at a local scanning place just for reassurance before the clinic scan.  However, the scan was very grainy and showed one baby with a HB, measuring one week behind.  My clinic scan was today.  They saw one baby too with HB and measuring 6+2 instead of 7+2.  They weren't concerned at all with the size discrepancy, everything else looks normal so they have signed me off from the clinic, but have agreed to do another scan next Wednesday because I'm so worried about the size.  I've been in a similar situation before measuring behind and it ended in a MC.  Obviously 2 days of growth in 2 days is reassuring, but I'll see what next week brings xx


----------



## missl73

I have everything crossed for you shootingstar I really hope your little bean continues to grow. I think it’s a good idea to have another scan next week to check on the growth, if for no other reason than to put your mind at rest a bit. I’m sorry you’re having to go through this stress. Sending you all the positive vibes I possibly can xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks so much missl73, and sending you loads of positive vibes too for the upcoming weeks, will be following how you get on! xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Shooting star - glad U feeling more reassured now - wishing U a very happy and healthy 9 months! Xx


----------



## Stacey10

🤞shootingstar that bean catches up over this next wk and your next scan is also positive!


----------



## odashwood

shootingstar777 Yes, I am happy that I have met her there. By the way, she gave birth to a child after that new mitochondrial donation method. She is the first girl, I know who has a good outcome after this program. It means that it really helps and women in their 40s have a chance to have babies of their own. If I could only have a chance to try it((. Unfortunately, I don't fit it because of my age. It's not fair


----------



## Choupi15

Hey Shootingstar this is fabulous news ..big hugs to you   . I am so happy for you keep us updated for the progress 

I hope everyone is keeping well. Apologies for being so quiet lately , was trying to get through this failed cycle 

I got my Appointment with GUYS second week of September , will let you know what i find and what our next step will be 

Good luck to you all and baby dust to you all


----------



## missl73

So I'm still having a crappy time ladies. I went in for my first scan on this FET today and taking letrozole to encourage my body to ovulate has done absolutely nothing. No follicles growing, no lining growing, sweet F all. I can't say it's surprising because as we all know, my body does not like fertility drugs one bit but I'm feeling so sad and miserable. I have to go back in on Tuesday but I know the situation won't have changed. If that's the case, they'll most likely try me on very low dose stims to get a follicle to grow and hope that with that and my body producing estrogen then my lining will thicken up. I'm so sick and tired of all of it and really struggling to have any positivity. I hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi everyone. 

Missl I’m so sorry your body is not behaving at all. The hardest time for you and your husband. I wish there was some miracle way that everyone responded and got pregnant and had a healthy baby xx so hard for you 

Shooting i am so so sorry for your loss. It’s so hard for you xx we’re all here if you need us. I wanted to go the ERPC route but unfortunately passed before they could operate

Choupi have you had your appointment yet? 

Afm were waiting on our scan next week to confirm the pregnancy has passed in its entirety. Once that happens we’re going to book our holiday and go away somewhere hot. Not sure when to expect AF so that might make going away difficult to predict. 

Hi eoe xx hope you’re all well xx


----------



## missl73

Thanks CatLady I’ve just been in for my scan, I’m starting on Gonal F tonight to try and nudge things along (although we had more follicles at today’s scan so things are looking up sightly). Can’t believe I’m having to inject stims just to grow my bloomin’ lining!! Back again on Saturday to see what’s what. 

I hope your scan shows everything has passed as it should so you can book a much needed break xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

missl73 - Thank you so much for your message and have replied.  Wishing you all the very best for your cycle!!  I hope that your lining grows as needed this time.  Keeping everything crossed, and will keep popping on to see how you are doing.  Good luck for your next scan on Saturday.

CatLadyTTC1 - Thank you for your kind words.  How are you feeling now?  I hope too that your next scan shows that everything has gone so that you can move forwards and plan your break and next steps.  I'm actually thinking the same, a holiday may be just what is needed.  I know you didn't have an ERPC but my period returned about exactly 5 weeks and 4 days after ERPC last time.  My hCG levels were around 56,000 at the time of ERPC so it mainly depends on how quickly the levels drop.  You will likely start your period soon after a home pregnancy test is negative.  I bought some cheap sticks to test with but I have to say that testing pregnant in those circumstances wasn't pleasant.  But it did help me to plan when to expect AF.  AF when it arrived was normal.

Choupi15 - I hope you are doing OK.  The wait for your appointment in September must seem like a long time.  But do have a list of questions ready to ask them when you go in.  Thinking of you xx

odashwood - I'm so sorry that you aren't able to have the mitochondrial donation.  I find that with fertility treatments, there isn't a lot that is fair   Wishing you all the best for your next steps.  I hope everything is going well.

Stacey10 - Thank you for your kind words and for your post on EP thread x  How are you doing, and where in your treatment are you now?  I think you were waiting for AF last time?

Inaaya - Thank you for your support.  I hope you are doing OK?

AFM - Not good news from me.  I went for a reassurance scan yesterday to check the baby was growing.  The baby had grown by the expected amount since the last scan but did not have a heartbeat any longer.  I have been referred to local EPU but there is a wait for an appointment, so I'm trying the private healthcare route (covered by work).  Waiting to hear if they can find me an appointment close by today or tomorrow.  I want to opt for an ERPC.  Taking progesterone still until everything is confirmed because that way it might help to hold off the actual loss from happening naturally before I get to go in.  Taking a break for a couple of months while I get over this and have made some enquiries about going through a new local fertility clinic for a last cycle of IVF.  Having lots of cramping today so I don't think that I'm going to last too much longer, so hoping I can get an appointment soon for ERPC xx


----------



## Fm86

Really sorry to hear  lots of hugs

The holiday is the best thing ever....currently on holiday and returning in a few days. Don’t want to come back to reality!

Got an appointment with barts second week of sepetember so can be referred for surgery. 

Hope your all well x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Quick update.  EPU scan confirmed no HB.  Booked in for ERPC Friday.  Spoke with a sister who runs MC clinic and she's advised to get investigations done, so will be going to see GP for a referral ASAP as next step as there is a short wait (which will be needed anyway as tests can't be too soon after MC).  Appointment in process of being organised with new clinic too but may wait for GP referral before doing this.

Thank you for all of your kind words, and wishing everyone all the very best xx


----------



## Blodyn76

Oh shooting star, I am so so sorry. What an absolute punch in the gut. I honestly have no words. x


----------



## shootingstar777

Blodyn76, thank you and yes, feels so very unfair xx  Hope you are doing OK xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey shooting , i just saw your post. This is devastating , i have no words. I give you a big hug and take care of yourself. 

This sucks when i see all of you girls our friends going through this heartache. please take care of yourself. I wish you loads of strength and dont give up it will surely happens for us


----------



## odashwood

shootingstar777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick update. EPU scan confirmed no HB. Booked in for ERPC Friday. Spoke with a sister who runs MC clinic and she's advised to get investigations done, so will be going to see GP for a referral ASAP as next step as there is a short wait (which will be needed anyway as tests can't be too soon after MC). Appointment in process of being organised with new clinic too but may wait for GP referral before doing this.
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words, and wishing everyone all the very best xx


Oh dear... I am speechless. So sorry for you. You know, While I've been here I always think about each of you and any bad news are really heartbreaking for me. I had so much hope that this time will be lucky for us((. Don't stop if you can and move forward. We are here always ready to help and listen!


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks so much ladies, this has honestly been one of the most supportive threads I’ve been a member of. Thinking of you all also xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hi gals. 

I hope we’re all ok. 

Just a quick update, off for my scan now and bloods for the miscarriage. Not sure what to expect. Had some light spotting over the past 2 days and yesterday had some heavy cramps that I was convinced AF was arriving ASAP. I thought I was in for one heck of a ride with pain but took high dose painkillers and all went away. We still so desperately want to go away but stuck with this whole experience still. 

I’ll pop back after and will update you all. I’ll also do the personals xx

Xxx


----------



## missl73

Good luck today CatLady. Miscarriage is so hard on your body, it took me 11 long weeks for my periods to come back after mine. Go easy on yourself, you’ve been through so much. 

For once, I have good news to share. The latest protocol we have tried has worked and my stubborn lining is finally thick enough so I’m booked in for my transfer a week today. And yet, I spent my whole appointment talking about what we’re going to do for my next fresh cycle despite the fact I still have 3 frosties remaining so you can see how optimistic I feel about my chances of success. Weirdly I’m just relieved that we’ve found a way to make my body respond and now we know I actually respond better to Gonal F than Menopur which would have been handy to know on my fresh cycles!!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone xx

Missl brilliant news xx I do hear that we do react differently to different drugs. Same as with many drugs isn’t it xx wishing you all the luck 

Choupi, have you had your appointment? 

Shooting, I hope you’re ok and the operation went as well as it could do xx

Hi everyone else. Hope you’re all ok

Afm didn’t have a scan instead tested negative so that’s it, all over. Raising a glass to the precious angel and hoping she doesn’t spread her wings too far and comes back soon XX had quite a few tears again as now it’s all over. All a distant memory now. 

Working out what to do next now. 
Xxxx


----------



## Sandersing20

This app! I wrote a post but got a sending error message! I have learned to copy before sending  
Here it is again:
I have been MIA on holidays so slowing catching up. 

Shooting, I’m gutted.  there are no words but just to say I’m devastated for you. I’m so very sorry this has happened to you. 

Missl, good news, I’m so happy. Keep positive. I’ll have everything crossed. 

AFM, I have an appointment with Lesley Regan (miscarriage specialist) on Monday. I read her book so I’m ready to go with my questions. Shooting, maybe we can share recurrent m/c info when you’re ready. 

Thinking of you all xxxx

Catlady, just saw your post and hope you’re doing as best you can x


----------



## missl73

CatLady, a sad day yesterday. I hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Sandersing, it feels like this appointment has rolled around quite quickly, I hope that it’s helpful and gives you some answers for you to take forward to your next attempt. 

I did my trigger last night so this time next week I’ll be PUPO. Hard to believe really after the last few months. I hope this is the one but as always I have no expectation that it will be.


----------



## Choupi15

missl73 so happy for you , amazing news about your lining 

Sending you loads of baby dust


----------



## lmcmillan28829

HEY guys.

Hope all well. Currently in cyprus Sat on a sun lounger with a cocktail in hand. Last full day today had a lovely week and just what we needed.

Shootingstar so sorry to hear it your sad news. 

MissL fab news about your lining this one has to have your name on it.

Catlady I hope you are ok. I'm suppose to do my test tomorrow but we dont get back till early hours Sunday morning so going to do it then. 

Sandersing hope you are well and enjoyed your holidays. Will have to get that book another one to add to the collection.

Odashwood hope you are well.


Om Hope un and bump are doing well and the morning sickness isn't too bad for you.

Fm86 hope you had a relaxing holiday.

Choupi hows things?

Afm last full day of holidays. We have decided to go private for our frozen embie so we dont have to go to that awful clinic. We have an appt on 30th Sept and he is also a recurrent miscarriage specialist so fingers crossed he can work some magic. 
Still deciding whether we book another holiday for Oct. Hopefully AF will of made an appearance by then and then we can crack on again. Back to work next week for the first time in 3 months its gonna be a killer 12 and half hour first shift! 

x


----------



## Choupi15

Hey LMC 

Looks like you are chilling , i  love it and its much deserve. Where will you be cycling this time ,reason am asking is because am style deciding where to cycle. 

Me too just got back from Spain , much needed break was required. Back to work now.  We got our consultant appointment Next week , to give us some info of what went wrong . From there we will deciding which clinic to go.  

lets see what goes on


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone. 

Good luck next week choupi hope it’s a really productive meeting. 

Missl woohoo PUPO soon xx

Lmc yay to holidays. We couldn’t go due to the scan but now I don’t want to go as I don’t know when AF will show up. Waiting game. I’m so pleased you’re going private and away from the awful clinic. 

Afm were just debating what to do next and where to go. I think once AF arrived we can talk about next steps more. Joining slimming world again as shoved on the weight. I honestly don’t think I’ve ever been this large. I find gaining and losing weight easy but it’s all in the mind. I need the mr to commit to going forward but he’s a not ready to talk about it. Shuts down really quickly. This was a very hard week for both of us so thinking next week will be easier. 

Hope everyone else is ok XX


----------



## Choupi15

Hey CatLadyTTC 

So lovely to hear from you , i hope your AF comes soon. 

i am thinking to join in Slimming world too  , maybe in two weeks after my friends birthday haha


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 choupi. I’m rejoining Tuesday. I lost 3 stone last time then I got bored. I’ve put on 4 stone since I left. Oh well. Take the first step and then it’ll all be ok xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

I still read this thread quite often 🥰 miss all you lovely ladies.

Currently got everything crossed for you missl, hoping more than anything that this is the month 🤞. 

LMC - Ah lovely to hear you've had a well needed holiday. Hoping this specialist can give you the very best treatment and a sticky BFP! It's nice to feel like you're in good hands and veering away from awful experiences like that last clinic. Thank you for checking in btw, everything going well for us so far. 

FM - Like LMC, I hope you've had a throughly relaxing time away!

CatLady and Choupi - Best of luck with the weight loss and deciding on your next steps!

Sanders - That sounds like a really great idea. I hope you gets lots of constructive answers and maybe some guidance for the future. 

Be wonderful to see you all on the EPthread before long! xx


----------



## odashwood

Hello girls. Haven't been here for a few days and seems like I've missed too much news. 
CatLady - everything crossed for you AF to come very soon. How are you?
Missl, how are things going on? When is your PUPO? Much looking forward to the news! 
Hi LMC! Glad that you have had a good holiday! What kind of test did you have to do? How did it go?

AFM - no news(((( Still waiting... It will probably take me a month more


----------



## missl73

Odashwood, sorry to hear you're still waiting such a lesson in patience this is! 

Omnom, so lovely to hear from you - you are the one ray of sunshine from this thread so it's lovely to hear things are going well for you. I hope you're managing to enjoy being pregnant and worrying less now you're further along. 

CatLady - good luck on the weight loss, I currently feel revolting all these drugs pay havoc with our bodies! Are you still waiting on AF? I hope you manage to have a conversation with your OH, I think sometimes we don't realise the emotional toll it takes on them too. 

Choupi - have you had your follow up appointment yet? It feels like it's been such a long time coming.

LMC - Sounds like you've had a well deserved break and lovely holiday. I totally understand your choice to want to change clinics. I hope you get some answers and a path forward soon. 

Sandersing - I hope you're doing well and absorbing all the info you got from the recurrent miscarriage appointment yesterday and are starting to think about what you want to do next. 

AFM, I had my progesterone tested early this time and my levels are fine which is a relief. I don't know the exact number because I missed the call so she left me a voicemail but it means it must be over 50 mol/L which is what I needed it to be. Transfer is booked for 2pm tomorrow. I wish I could say that I'm excited but to be honest it just feels like another step in a very long process. I'm totally prepared for another BFN. Only 10 days and we'll know. I miss all you ladies, I think about you all the time.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hello gorgeous girlies

Hope everyone is ok xx so pleased about your progesterone missl hows PUPO coming along?

I miss everyone too but totally understand when you have to take a step back xx

Afm I’ve got cramps and very light spotting. I’m dreading AF. I don’t know what to expect after a MC but worried it’s going to be heavy with mad bad cramps xx still looking abroad. Definitely either Greece or Czech now. First weigh in at chub club on Tuesday I’ll let you know how I get on. I’ve walked over 50 miles this week. I’m well and truly done now xx 

Happy hugs xx


----------



## missl73

Hey CatLady so nice to hear from you!! I am finding this 2ww pretty tough and I’m only 2dp5dt!! I’m fine as long as I’m busy and distracted. I just really want it to work but I’m struggling to be optimistic after what happened the last two times.

My first AF after my MC was normal so fingers crossed it’s the same for you and not too heavy. When do you think you’ll be cycling again? Has your OH come around to it now? Xx


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies....

Had a HSG test done and it showed a mild hydrosalphinx on the left tube but it’s still patent and dye flowed to ovary. 

Unsure what to do....if I should have laparoscopy or go with second cycle of IVF..!


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Yay miss l congrats on PUPO xx I hope the days are passing quickly for you. Hubs is coming round. Admitted that last week he finally said out loud that we lost our baby. That’s huge progress. I think we will be cycling in the new year or just before Xmas. Depends on AF. MOst clinics saying 2/3 month wait before cycling again. We will be having donor eggs now so I’m not so fussy over my lifestyle just dieting now - every lottlenhelos!

Hiya FM. I’ve no idea whether to go ahead or not. I always say to go with your gut so whatever that is telling you xx 

Afm im STILL waiting for AF. Spotting is now day 3 and same with the cramps. We’re away this afternoon and dreading AF coming on full flow and pain. It’s now 4 and a half weeks since we passed our little bean. They said period should return in about 4-6 weeks after passing


----------



## missl73

It does seem to be different between clinics, mine didn’t make me wait we just got straight back into it but in hindsight I wish we had waited at least one period because the cycle straight after my MMC got cancelled due to no response so I think it was too soon. That’s a big moment for your OH. The end of the year will be here before you know it. It sounds like AF is getting ready to make an appearance I hope it’s not a bad one for you. 

AFM, 4dp5dt as of midday I’m half way and I feel like things are going so slowly! I’ve had a lot of cramps yesterday which I hope is a good thing but I’m not reading into it. My DH left for America yesterday so I have to do the rest of the 2ww and OTD alone 😢


----------



## Sandersing20

Missl, I feel for you waiting this out without DH. However you are not alone, as we are all here cheering for you 

Catlady, I think I am getting my AF. Mine have been normal after m/c so I hope you are ok too. My friend had a crazy long AF after her m/c - two weeks. But not especially heavy. 

Lmc, have you had yours?

Am, I am sorry not be able to give advice on this. I believed ivf circumvents tube blockages but could be wrong. 

I hope everyone is well x


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Day 613 in the waiting for AF house. Spotting more today. No full on atm. I’m over it all now. Just come and go or you know. 5 weeks Wednesday. Thanks for your help with when to expect AF. 

Nice to see you back sand xx hope you’re ok xx how’s thongs?

MissL how are you? Is time passing slowly? Will your DH be around for test day? 

How’s everyone else? I’ll have more to say soon 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## missl73

CatLady - waiting is our thing!! My AF took 11 weeks to come - yup that’s right 11 (!) - after my MMC but it doesn’t sound like you’re going to have to wait that long. I’m doing the dance for you 😂

Sands - nice to have you back and thanks it’s always good to know I have you ladies here to pick me up if I need it!! 

I’m in a weird mix between feeling impatient but actually not wanting to test. I just do not want to see another BFN. I feel so different than my last cycle but I also don’t want to get my hopes up too much. I know it’s way too early for any of these “symptoms” to mean anything.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - Feeling so hopeful for you 🤞🤞. Sad to hear your DH won't be around for a little while but hoping you find lots of support in family, friends and us girls. 

CatLady - I can completely understand your frustrations with waiting for AF to turn up. Mine took exactly 7 weeks after a natural MC at 6wks. I was so desperate to try again which made it worse. The only thing I was relieved about was how painless and reasonably short it was (4 days). A very small consolation but after the MC I was dreading it to be fair. I shouldn't have been as everything was fine and returned to normal after that. I never had spotting which sounds like a good sign yours might be round the corner. Sending lots of hugs in the meantime.


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Good evening everyone. 

I think we’re now on day 671 waiting for AF. 5 weeks today. SO OVER WAITING. spotting still around, cramps come and go. Blah blah blah bllaaahhh. 

Thanks OM for your words xx how are you? 

MissL hows everything? Got everything crossed for you xx 

How is everyone else? All ok??


----------



## Fm86

Hey,

Fingers crossed Missl xxx

Just feeling tired and really crappy. Have an appointment with gynaecologist on Tuesday and need to decide if want an operation or go for next round......waiting to see what they say on Tuesday and go from there. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Sandersing20

FM, I iPod today’s a better day for you. That’s good that the appointment is on Tuesday. Not long to wait. 

Missl, best of luck this morning. I have everything crossed x


----------



## missl73

Ladies I can’t believe it’s happened. I got my BFP this morning, the line is darker than the control so there is no mistaking it. Now I just have to pray that it’s a sticky one this time. Thank you all for all your support this past few months I don’t know what I’d have done without you. So much love to you all xxx


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Whoop whoop Congratulations Miss L xx good luck xxx 

Good luck Tuesday FM xx I’m sure whatever you decide will be the best decision xx it’s so hard isn’t it?

Sand I hope you’re doing ok xx

Afm I THINK we finally have AF. BUT I’ve said that for many days and then nothing. This morning I have more cramps so I’m hoping. It’s always about waiting around and all that. Now out for a walk. We’re trying walking to clear our minds atm. Really helping.


----------



## Choupi15

Hi missl73 this is Fantastic NEws sooo happy for you. Congratulations   . i couldn't be happier for you. 

I hope everyone is well, and enjoying life.  Is any one cycling currently ? 

@Catlady > Glad your AF turned up , are you still looking to go abroad if so where you planning. And hows Slimming world treating you , I am joining my class the coming Tuesday. Jeez i am always hungry and craves carbs heh

AFM : Wanted to give a quick update , i met with the consultants at GUYS reason of failure for fertilisation was simply put as Unlucky , in the 5 % of the couples that this happens. I requested if i need to do any test or my husband but he checked and said NO.  So i dont know what to do next.  SO we are looking at few clinics and will be going to an appointment and see from there. If any of you have any advice kindly share with me. 

Also lately i feel i am losing a lot of hair , maybe its a drawback from my last Cycle in August. did you girls face this or anything else you to help.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - This is absolutely fantastic news!! Your message was so early this morning 😂 I bet you could hardly wait to test. You'd said you felt a bit different this time and now we know why! Eeeeek. Hopefully you have a very sticky BFP on board and I'll catch your messages on the EP thread. I couldn't be happier, it's made my morning 🙌.

We have a gender scan tomorrow which I'll update the EP thread with but then I won't be messaging there anymore. Any updates from me can be found on the Due March/April 2020 thread in case anyone would like to know the latest. Still wishing you all the very best and missing you tonnes. Baby dust to all! 💫 xx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Yey MissL this is the best news. congratulations. I am so made up for you.

AFM I have rejoined slimming world and AF has arrived wahooo. 
We are at the consultant on 30th to decide on a plan going forward 

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey LMC, 

Great stuff you planning the next step . Where you planning to Cycle 

OMG am planning to start slimming world Tuesday too , Catlady already on it  

i hope you are eating well


----------



## lmcmillan28829

I literally missed a whole page of messages I just saw MissL post! 

I'm going to  e under Liverpool womans hospital.

I lost 4 and half pound last week.  Although I feel crappy today with AF so currently eating chocolate and drinking prosecco!!!

OMG my hair has been falling out too!!

Om cant wait to hear if it's a boy or Girl good luck

Sand How are you doing?

FM86 good luck with your appt

Catlady hope AF shows up.

I've missed you guys but I needed the much needed time out.
x


----------



## Sandersing20

Woo hoo Missl!!!!!! You must be on top of the world still. I’m thrilled!!! 

Lmc, glad to see AF showed up. Mine did too 

Onmom, gender scan! How exciting. I’ll check out the EP thread for the update. 

Missl, bask in this good news. I am. We needed a good news story xxxx


----------



## missl73

Thanks so much for all your lovely words ladies, we have a long way to go yet but it does feel like a big step forward to be pregnant again. After 5 back-to-back attempts (3 abandoned cycles and 1 BFN) this year I was going to take a break if this one hadn't worked. It's almost exactly a year on from the last time I was in this position so I have my fingers and toes crossed this is our rainbow and that the outcome is different this time. 

Sandersing I hope you get your test results very soon so you can make your plan for how you want to move forward. 

LMC I don't blame you for needing to take the break, it's good to regroup and take some time for yourself. After my MMC last year we went to Australia for 3 weeks and it did wonders for my mental state. Glad AF has shown up though and good for you on losing 4.5 pounds!! 

Choupi I'm never sure whether it's easier or harder when the answer is essentially you were just one of the unlucky ones. If you're looking for new clinics I would consider the Lister, while I haven't had a 100% good experience there (some consultants I have preferred to others) I think their embryology team is outstanding and they have managed to get me pregnant from 2/3 transfers which I figure is pretty good. If you use their satellite clinics at the Shard or Old Broad St for your scans and stuff it makes it very easy as those ones always run on time I'm usually in and out in 10 minutes.

Omnom I can't wait to hear the result of your gender scan. I'm not quite ready to venture over to the EP thread yet but I will make my way over there soon.  

FM, I'm sorry I can't advise but I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one. 

CatLady, did AF properly arrive? I hope so. It's been a long wait for you. I hope you're holding up ok xx


----------



## odashwood

Hi ladies! Had been stuck at work so didn't have even a possibility to write here(( It seems that I have missed everything. 

MissL, dear! Amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so HAPPY for you, hun!!!!! I wish you all the best!!!!!!

Om, how was your scan? I can't help waiting to hears the results! 

Choupi15, why don't you consider clinics abroad? There are so many options! My clinic, for example, is having free consultations in Manchester in a month and I know that a lot of people are always visiting such kind of events.


----------



## Choupi15

hi odashwood 

AM not too sure about abroad only reason is work and taking time off.  how did you manage and whats your clinic name ? 

thanks


----------



## CatLadyTTC1

Hey everyone. Quick update from me, no AF yet and heading into week 6. Upset today. But I guess we’re all allowed good days and bad days. 

I’ll report more when I’m feeling stronger xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey catlady have some papaya they say it makes period come some old wife tale, 

P.s I joined slimming world today  wish me luck


----------



## Fm86

Catlady- lots of hugs x hang in there.
Om - how did scan go?

So my appointment with my gynaecologist went well she said I should most definitely have my tube removed. She’s even offered to do it for me so I’m going with her rather then the fertility clinc - who seem to be taking the biscuit and haven’t even sent me an appointment after 2 weeks! Operation should be in 3-4 months (fingers crossed)

I feel relieved to know what direction I’m going in but sad that it’s finally been confirmed that my silly tube has been the issue....weird feeling.

Hope you lovely ladies have an amazing day.


----------



## missl73

FM - I'm so pleased you had a good appointment with your gynaecologist and that you now have a plan to move forward with that you feel good about. You've been so patient but I'm very hopeful that getting this tube sorted will be the answer. 

Choupi - good luck with slimming world! 

CatLady - I'm sorry it's still not here. I got so fed up waiting for mine after my MC I went and had a scan to see what was going on and due to sod's law it turned up the very next day. I think if it's still not here by next week I'd talk to your GP see if they'll agree to get you one to make sure that it's not because there are "retained products" (sorry I hate that term!). Are you getting BFNs on tests now to show your HCG has completely dropped as AF won't turn up until that has happened. If scan shows things look normal and your HCG is back down <5 then you could ask for provera to help bring on a bleed? 

odashwood thanks so much for your lovely words, still a very long way to go but trying to keep positive! 

AFM I temporarily turned insane earlier this week convinced I was having a chemical and it was all over... turns out my beta results were fine and so I'm now not doing any more tests or things that might make me anxious until my scan in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Choupi15

missl73 am super happy for you , rest well and keep happy and relax a bit. Try not to think a lot , i know its easier said than done but try to plan things. I am super happy for you 

@FM happy your appointment went well , good luck in your operation and hope it all goes well 

@Catlady we are  all hoping AF turns quick , have you decided where you will be cycling next. 

I am still chosing where to go , if anyone of you have any advice please do share. Until then am looking forward to lose some weight


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Choupi - Best of luck with the weight loss! I only have experience with the Reprofit clinic abroad and to be honest our success there is likely influenced by my age and our male factor infertility which was overrode by the ICSI. So although I can recommend it because of our positive experience, I couldn't go into much detail with how specialised their treatment is. We had a 10 day holiday which I appreciate isn't the easiest to organise with work but for us we found our employers were really understanding considering the circumstances behind the trip. I've got everything crossed for your future success 🤞🤞. 

FM - It's wonderful to hear you have steps in place now for moving forward with your gyno. I really hope this surgery will be the answer for you. 

CatLady - Time to do the dance 💃. Hoping she arrives soon! Like Choupi, I'm interested to know if you have any thoughts for your future treatment? Or are you just going to take it easy for now do you think? 

Missl - I'm so hopeful for you. I'm positive that these 3 weeks will bring only wonderful news of a sticky embie and you'll be well on your way to meeting your rainbow. Eeek, exciting times. Hoping this is just the beginning for this threads success. 

Odashwood, LMC, Sand - Thank you for asking. So our gender scan revealed we're having a little boy 💙. Beside ourselves with joy. Counting down to the 20wk scan now. Nervous but hopeful. How are we all doing?! Do we all have plans for our future cycles? I take it we were just waiting for AF's before the next decisions. Feeling super hopeful for you all xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hi Omnomnom congrats on your little baby boy , excellent news  
Thank you so much for your input on Reprofit . I been told they do only Donor Eggs , i wanted to check with my OE. Is that true plz 

Have anyone here ever done a full cycle with Dr Gorgy , i see loads of ladies who goes for immune but if anyone can tell me their experience please 

Thanks


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Thank you! We used our own eggs and sperm with Reprofit in Brno, CZ.

I've attached the price list which should break down what they offer and what you should expect to pay. Simply pop the link in Google and it will ask you to download the PDF.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.reprofit.cz/reprofit_en/images/pricelist-assisted-reproduction_en.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjJ2-S4pezkAhUTu3EKHVq4ANMQFjABegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw30gmXpPSzA29TXh3kMpNfI

There was no additional extras for us besides STD checks which we didn't question. Obviously medication we paid for, which we found quite cheap when using their in-house pharmacy or pharmacy2u/fertility2u websites etc. We needed a few scans to check the follicles/lining before collection and we used our local ultrasound-direct which were £135 each. They were thorough and convenient. Our coordinator Eva was superb. Overall we had a really positive experience with them. I felt very cared for despite the language barrier at times.

I hope that whoever you decide to use will bring you closer to your dream &#128522;.


----------



## Choupi15

Thank you Omo very kind of you 

I will check with my husband , thanks a lot


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi Guys

Just got back from our appt.

We can start our frozen cycle as soon as we are ready opted for natural cycle. He also thinks we can go as an NHS patient but under him so we dont have to pay which is fantastic.

Need to decide now when we want to try again now.

How everyone doing? 

Fm86 fab news about your appy. another step closer 

x


----------



## Blodyn76

hey Choupie, 

I cycle abroad, any questions just drop me a message. There is also a group on ******** IVF abroad if you're on social media. It is private so people won't see what you're posting. 

If you're in the Manchester area Scanassure are the most reasonably priced I've found and I travel across from North Wales!


----------



## Sandersing20

Om, a boy! How wonderful! I hope you are feeling well. 

Missl, I am so excited for you and have everything crossed. 

Blodyn, thanks for the tip, I might have a look at that if we are going to cycle again. 

Lmc, delighted you got to go on NHS. It takes the pressure off. I did my first cycle on NHS and not paying for the drugs felt so weird. I thought the clinic were so lovely. The NHS is a total blessing. 

I hope everyone else is well. 

AFM, I had my recurrent miscarriage appointments went fine, in that it is all down to what the results say. They are due the end of October. 
Also, DH let with his urologist and he thinks the problem might be double strand helix breaks in his DNA. If it is, it means that there will be no point cycling again and it will not work with as the helix breaks cannot be overcome with iVF. A lot to think about but again, his results are not in so let's see what they say.


----------



## Choupi15

HI Blodyn76 many thanks for this , i will drop you a message. 

@LMC good luck with your nhs cycle , this is fantastic. 

@Sandersing20 : i hope you get clarity from your test and you can cycle again 

AFM : i have joined slimming world last week , and lost 1 pound only  i am having a feeling that maybe my metabolism have slowed down with the Thyroid  or immune medication. Recently my hair been falling a lot , anyone else experiencing this and what did you do.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Choupi, reasons could be different, including medications and stress, but also, your iron might be low. You can check it, so that you can take supplements if needed. Also, try to find nettle shampoo or nettle as a herb and wash your hair with it/if you get it as tea, rinse your hair with it.


----------



## Choupi15

~thanks cosmopolitan4112008 i will look for the shampoo  

Yeah maybe am a bit stressed , i dont feel it but deep inside maybe i am


----------



## missl73

Our board has a new home! I hope you’re all doing ok. 

CatLady has AF shown up for you yet or are you still having to exercise the patience of a saint? 

LMC have you started your FET cycle now? 

Omnom such wonderful news you’re having a boy 💙 

Choupi how’s the search for a new clinic going? Have you been to any open evenings? 

Sandersing I hope when these results come at the end of the month they give you useful insight into what’s been going on so you can make your next plan. 

AFM, 6+1, 11 days until scan day and I fly to Morocco on holiday for a week today. Have not so much as peed on a stick since I was 4+3 as I am terrified of getting bad news again so just sticking my head in the sand.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Choupi my hair is falling out still. How are you getting on at Slimming world?

MissL have the best holiday. Try and relax (Easy said than done)
We start around 13th October We have to phone on the first day of cycle.

Sand hope the month goes quick for you then you can get some answer

Om Hope you and bump are doing well

Catlady any sign of AF?

xx


----------



## Choupi15

Hey ladies i think I will cycle with Dr Gorgy I like his clinic very hands on and yoh get to meet the same person each time and don’t feel like a factory. 

Slimming world is hard jeez I really want to go out for dinners and finding losing weight very hard to be honest ..I lost only one pound week 1 another lady lost 8 pound ...how you doing @LMC. And where are you cycling 

@missl enjoy your hols hun ...relax and enjoy you the moment ....this is your moment everything is growing fine inside you xx 

I hope you all ladies enjoying and getting ready for winter....what’s the new thread for this group


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Choupi I am also struggling the last few weeks with slimming world although trying hard to stay on track as much as I can.
I had a Vitamin D blood test last as my levels keep coming back low it is still low and the have said this can cause you hair loss worth checking yours? I am on a high dose of Vit d tablets now to try to get my levels back up.
I am cycling in the UK at Liverpool Womans hospital 

x


----------



## Choupi15

Thanks LMC , i will get my Vitamin D checked 

i will be cycling with FGA clinic london  

Wishing you all the best


----------



## missl73

How's everybody getting on? CatLady did AF finally arrive yet? 

I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm totally terrified that it's going to be another miscarriage because that's all I've known before. I would quite happily bury my head in the sand if I could but I know I have to face my fears and get it over with because I can't change the outcome it will be what it will be.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Please let us know how you got on Missl? 🤞 I'm anxious to know.


----------



## missl73

Thanks Omnom! Im so happy to say it was good news for us today, our little bean measured exactly to my dates and had a lovely strong heartbeat. I’m starting to actually believe that this might be the one 🤞🌈


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Ahhh Miss L this is fab news so happy for you. made my day xxxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Aaaaaaah! 👏 Missl, this is absolutely fantastic news! I believe this is going to be your rainbow 🌈  eeeeek xx


----------



## Choupi15

Congratulations missl73 superb news ...Enjoy the pregnancy now relax and big hugs


----------



## missl73

Thanks my lovelies 🥰 

I know so many of us on the board have had to deal with so much heartbreak and disappointment the past few months so I hope it encourages you that if you keep trying your turn will come - this was my 5th attempt this year what with 1 BFN and 3 cancelled cycles. Couldn’t have done it without all your support I feel very lucky that I was in this cycle buddies group.


----------



## Choupi15

Hi MissL73 , 

Thanks for sharing your story is giving me loads of motivation and definitely not GIVING UP 

I am over the moon for you and hope to join you on this journey soon


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi guys

Hope everyone is well.

So AF has arrived on time which means we can now start our FET. I absolutely papping myself. Going to phone the clinic in the morning to get started xx


----------



## missl73

Good luck LMC a FET goes so fast in comparison to a fresh I find! I really hope this is the one for you. I found FET a much gentler and nicer process xx


----------



## Sandersing20

Good luck Lmc! 
And Missl, I’m delighted for you!!


----------



## Fm86

Congratulations missl73 x


----------



## Fm86

Hi, everyone has gone very quiet....hope all is well


----------



## missl73

It has, how is everyone? How are you FM to what’s been happening with you? 

I’m doing well, I had a scan a couple of days ago at 10+4 and the Harmony test so just waiting for the results but the scan went well - I’ve never reached this stage before so it was very special for us to see our little one kicking and wriggling around. 

I still think of you all often and hope that you’re all doing ok xxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi FM86 How are you doing.

We've had a crappy month we was supposed to trf our frosty on Monday but it didnt make it.

Sound back to IVF round 2 in the new year.


How is everyone else? x


----------



## Fm86

lmcmillan28829.....I’m sure the new year will bring you joy xxx 

Congrats misl....fingers crossed! Must have been an amazing moment.

I’ve got my op to clip/remove one side of the tube on the 21st 😬 have to email hospital once it’s done and then in the new year go for round 2....! Feel relieved that they finally are going to deal with the problem....hopefully this fixes things!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

hey my lovelies 💋

Such a quiet thread now. Hope we're all keeping well and planning for the next treatments if they're not already underway. Eeek. Miss you all! 

Missl - Don't know where best to catch you so I'm hoping you'll still check here every now and then. Just wanted to say how wonderful it is reading your diary and seeing your updates. Sounds like everything is progressing perfectly. I've got everything crossed for you. I'm sure you're experiencing every emotion at the moment and trying to keep a level head but just couldn't help my excitement. Very pleased for you! Look forward to hearing how you get on. Please let yourself enjoy it, I know it isn't easy. 

FM - Hope everything went well with the op! 

We'll blink and it will be the new year 😊 and all these treatments begin! Wishing you all the baby dust possible!


----------



## Sandersing20

I hope everyone is well! It’s weird to think that it’s the new year until we start again. The Christmas break really does interfere. I’m off to the ARGC for my consultation on the 12th as long as my Lister notes come back in time. I started taking DHEA - anyone else on it?

Lmc I’m sorry your little one didn’t make it. So very disappointing. 

Missl, thoroughly pleased for you! It’s a rollercoaster but hopefully more settling now and you get to enjoy it all xxx


----------



## missl73

Such a pleasant surprise to see messages on here when I got up this morning! 

Omnom how are you getting on? How many weeks are you now? I wish I could stop worrying as I know it’s not rational but I don’t seem to be able to. I’ve got a private psychology referral so I can get some help managing my anxiety and rewriting my brain to stop expecting the worst! I have my 17 week midwife appointment in a couple of weeks so I’m hoping hearing the heartbeat again will help. We’re off back to Australia to see DH’s family on Boxing Day for a couple of weeks, my 20 week scan is the day after we get back and I’m feeling a little nervous about how uncomfortable I’ll be on such a long flight. Getting past the half way point I hope I’ll be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy more. On the plus side my nausea is finally starting to subside so I feel better than I was! 

Sandersing seems crazy it would take time to get your notes, I guess it doesn’t affect them if they are slow but still! I feel really good about your decision to change clinic I think it’s a good choice. I’ve never taken DHEA but I’ve heard great things so I have my fingers crossed it makes a big difference for your next cycle. January will be here before we know it! Will your DH continue to be under the care of Dr Ramsay once you’ve changed to ARGC?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to try and focus solely on the positives of this pregnancy considering your previous experiences and loss 😔. I think it would be absurd to ask anything of you but perhaps acceptance that your mindset has understandably created a coping mechanism in which you offer yourself protection by prempting and almost preparing for any worst case scenarios. Bit of self preservation. I truly hope your psychologist can work with you to help encourage a fresh, more positive outlook for this pregnancy. This wonderful little life of yours will love you for all those happy, new vibes, I'm sure! 🙌 I know you're a very logical person so I'm sure I don't even need to mention how well the odds are stacked in your favour. I don't want you for one minute to believe that I intended for this to sound like a preach BTW. Especially as I've felt reasonably anxious throughout. I simply cling to the midwives words everytime they refer to my LO as 'healthy or happy'. It doesn't stop the flutters of panic when I knock my belly or just feel he's a bit quiet for some time. Not sure those thoughts ever leave. Hope everything goes well at your appointment in a few weeks and that HB helps to ease your worries! Jealous of the trip to Aus, I'm sure you'll have a lovely time there. From 18+wks I didn't have any real symptoms, sickness had gone etc. Fingers crossed you can just crack on with the flight with no issues. 

Sand - Wishing you the best of luck in the New Year with your treatment. Sadly I know nothing about DHEA, but seeing as missl has only heard positive things then I really hope its just what you need for that bfp. 



**

26+3wks today. He's veered off the natural curve of the growth chart. If he was to continue growing as he is, he's expected to be 10 [email protected] They'll keep monitoring this just to ensure a safe delivery. She said there are options like inducing early and c-sections etc that we can discuss nearer the time if necessary. It could have just been an awkward angle he was at. They'll check again in a few weeks time 👍.


----------



## Sandersing20

Omnom - that sounds like my friend and she ended up having a scheduled c section and a very positive experience by all accounts. Wonderful that that are feeling well!

Missl - I’m on DHEA for only a week and I’m a spotty mess... it’s awful! I can cope with it though  I am just not bothered about my next cycle. I don’t have the energy or the interest to care like I used to. I check in to FF only once every 10 days which couldn’t be further from the old me where I couldn’t keep away. I have an appointment with the ARGC next week. I’ll let you know what they say. Yes, DH will still be under the care of Ramsey. We still have four vials of TESE sperm left. 

I really hope your anxiety eases. I had no idea you were suffering like this until i I read for diary this evening. I’m so sorry. It’s terrible how this leaves such a scar on us. I’m glad your sickness has subsided. 

LMC - thinking of you. When do you cycle again? 

Here’s to a wonderful Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey everyone so lovely to hear from you all. Hope you are all getting into the Christmas spirirt. It's my fav time of year although I'm feeling like an emotional wreck this week
Should of been 25 weeks pregnant and on the countdown to bubba arriving, instead I am trying to get organised for xmas and just have massive waves of sadness.

Me & Hubby went through an awful patch of literally biting each others heads off for no reason whatsoever, think everything caught up on us. Hopefully we are through that awful rough patch. We are trying to be as relaxed as possible this time round I think it was the unknown last time and it was so much pressure.

I have reduced my work days, changed over to the nice clinic TRYING to eat healthy ( I say as I wait for my chinese takeaway) Exercising and taking a bucket load of supplements.

We are hoping to cycle again Jan/Feb?

When is everyone else looking to cycle again?


MissL I do hope your ok, You have had a rough journey and it's only natural that you are going to feel anxious. I hope you find some comfort in speaking with a specialist. 

Om so lovely to hear from you. Glad you are doing well it's gone so fast and blink and you little boy will be here. How have you been feeling?
xx


----------



## Fm86

It’s so nice to hear from you all!!!

Had my laparoscopy surgery.....there was a very clear and big hydrosalphinx. They removed the part of the tube that was damaged. Touch wood the other one was fine. Just healing away at the moment.

Got in touch with barts and waiting for one of their doctors to review notes and fingers crossed should be going for an appointment in January/February for round 2!!!

Hope you ladies are relaxing and looking forward to this Xmas break!


----------



## odashwood

Hi girls!
Finally, I'm here)) with a short update. A surrogate has been found for us! 4 months have passed since we signed the contract. I ought to have a surrogacy program with donor eggs but suddenly, my coordinator emailed me and told that there is a chance to use my own eggs with MRT. it is probably the best news for the last 6 months. I have very low AMH thus no chances to have my own baby. But my DR told that after the more appropriate stimulation, maybe bigger dosages and some additional medicine he will be able to retrieve some follicles and make them more powerful with the help of mitochondria.  I have already lost my hope to have my tiny and such great news!!! I am so excited!!! 
What about you, girls?
Omnomnom, how do you feel? 27th week, if I am not mistaken. Is your boy kicking)?
Missl73, what about your scan?
Choupi15, How are you doing? Do you like the clinic you're cycling?


----------



## missl73

My amazing IVF warriors I just wanted to wish you all a very happy Christmas I know this time of year can be tough. Thank you all for being in my life this year, the support you’ve all given has been nothing short of amazing. I know a few of you are cycling again in the new year and I will be rooting for you all the way - I have my fingers and toes crossed that 2020 will be your year xxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey guys, Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas & New Year.

How are we all doing? 

We are almost ready for round 2 and we are so ready for it.

We are just awaiting Vitamin D results to come back of these are high enough we can start again when we are ready. Just need to phone up on first day of AF and we can get going. 

Xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hello Ladies!

Hope we're all keeping well. Missing you all as usual. 

8 weeks left now & everything on track so although I'm a little anxious, I'm also confident that everything is as it should be. So yeah, feeling good  

odashwood - Some days I wonder if he's hoping to be the next MMA champion. He certainly has potential! What brilliant news regarding the surrogacy programme. I'm really excited for you. How soon does all this start? 

missl - Still wishing you all the best in your pregnancy! I keep reading your diary from time to time & it sounds as if it's all progressing perfectly. Shame about the in-law though. Definitely think it's wise to nip that in the bud as early as possible. 

FM - Hope the healing has gone well. Look forward to hearing how the next appointment goes & fingers crossed we'll get more info on when #Cycle2 starts.

Sand - Relieved to report he's no longer too big or in a breech position so fingers crossed we can just continue with a straightforward, natural birth. Thank you for the reassurance though! Hope you had a lovely Christmas.

LMC - Everything is crossed that you can start this next cycle ASAP  Too exciting!

Choupi & CatLady - Hope you're both doing well on your journeys. Hopefully hear from you in the near future.


----------



## missl73

LMC - I hope those vitamin D results come back ready to go! I have a good feeling for you for this year, 2020 is going to be the one. 

Omnom - wow only 8 weeks to go not long at all! How are you feeling now? I must say I am a big fan of the 2nd trimester I feel amazing right now! Thank goodness I live thousands of miles away from the in-laws as they would drive me insane.

Sandersing - I look forward to hearing all your news, this is going to be a better year I’m sure of it. 

FM & odashwood I hope things are going well with you both. Please keep us updated. 

AFM - 20 week scan on Monday (I’ll be 21+1) feeling a bit nervous but lots of kicks now so much more optimistic than I have been up to this point. We’re flying back from Australia today, it’s been terrible with the bush fires we’ve had to stay indoors out of the smoke a couple of days but fortunately in Melbourne it’s not been so bad. Happy New Year to you all, it’s going to be a good year.


----------



## Sandersing20

Hey guys,

Omnom, it’s getting real!!! You must be 6 weeks away?

Odash, such great news about your surrogate and even better about using your own eggs. Have you started stimms?

Missl, I hope you’re still feeling well.

Lmc, looking forward to hearing about the start of your next cycle. 

Everyone else, hi and hope everyone has had a good start to the new year. 

AFM, shock news. I got a natural BFP would you believe. I have a terrible history of mmc so really cautious. I just thought my cycle was long as since the last mmc it had been a little irregular. Then took a test as I felt 
my boobs were sore and it was positive. I booked into the ARGC immediately to take advantage of their pregnancy monitoring (I was supposed to be starting my ivf monitoring cycle with them that month). The same week I had my final appointment with the recurrent Mc clinic and they found I had (high or low?) level of protein S meaning my blood clots. So I am on blood thinners and being monitored with ARGC - meaning hcg, progesterone, thyroid, immunes being tested a lot. Right now I am 7 weeks 2 days and have had three scans already. Next one is Monday. They have seen a strong heartbeat and it is measuring correctly which in my last three pregnancies never ever happened. I really hope Monday is just as good and then I feel my risk drops. DH and I can’t even talk about it nor have we told our parents. It is like I am not pregnant. Except for the fact I can’t fly so I am cancelling a family trip next week. Last week we had a holiday booked and I got the train instead of flying. I don’t think this applies to a normal person, I am just high risk. 40 next month. So it’s all a bit scary!!!


----------



## missl73

Sandersing I am over the moon for your news, I have a good feeling this one is a sticky little bean! I knew 2020 had to be a better year! 

Omnom that little bubba of yours must be just about cooked. How are you feeling about the labour part or are you still in denial about that bit like I am?! 

LMC you must be starting or just about ready to start your new cycle, how are you feeling? 

Odashwood I hope all is going well on your surrogacy journey. 

AFM, almost 24 weeks now and baby is practicing for the Olympic gymnastics team I can only assume! I’ve been building up the courage to buy my first thing for the baby and I think this will be the weekend...


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Sand - I can't get over how fantastic that news is! You must be feeling quite overwhelmed and for it to happen naturally too is just wonderful. Very pleased for you and wishing you a perfect, healthy, textbook pregnancy. Less than 5 weeks for me now  Baby still breech so potentially looking at an elective. He has until a week on Tuesday to swivel round otherwise I'll be picking his birthday! Haha.

Missl - Definitely starting to get my head around it all. We went to visit my gorgeous 3-month-old nephew today and all I could think about was how much I wanted to meet our LO. I'm not holding my birthing plan too close to my chest as I know they can quickly get blown out the water, but equally, I keep imagining my ideal birth & that brings me a lot of comfort. I may as well stay as positive as I can in these final weeks. Oo you'll have to let us know what it was that you bought! I can't believe you're that far along already, honestly how quick does the time go. I hope you're keeping well and enjoying every second of those active movements.  


How is everybody doing? Hope we've had a good start with our IVF journeys so far  Please keep us updated!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Yey Sand you've posted on the wall. Congratulations again it's the best news ever.

Miss L and Om glad you are both doing well cant believe how quickly it's going for you both. Keeps us updated miss chatting to you all.

AFM we are at the clinic on Wednesday for pre scan and to collect meds hopefully AF arrives on time if she does my cycle date is 24th Feb. I'm ready to get started again.

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## missl73

Omnom I think that’s a very wise plan, I am trying to go into labour and breastfeeding with no expectations because I know it can easily not go the way you hope but positive visualisation helps you stay optimistic! We start antenatal classes soon which I’m looking forward to. 

LMC that’s really not long now, I fe this is going to be a lucky year and we are going to be here cheering you along with every step so be sure to keep us updated. 

AFM, I did it. I went shopping. I have made a decision on a pram (I just need DH to check it’s height as he’s 6ft3) and I bought some clothes and sleeping bags and things so I’ve started. Buying a car seat seems to require a degree there is so much to think about and research!! I don’t even own a car but we have to have it for getting home from the hospital and at my parents! I have a midwife appointment next week where they’ll start measuring the bump but mum did it on the weekend and looks like I’m basically bang on average.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi Guys, here we go again. Egg collection booked for Friday at 10am. Hoping Friday 13th is lucky for me!! 

How is everyone?

Om do we have teeny tiny feet here yet? 

xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! No teeny tiny feet just yet. I'm 40+5 😅. He's got himself a bit too comfy. Induction next Wednesday if we've made no progress. 

Fantastic news about your egg collection, LMC! Very excited to follow along with this cycle and of course wishing you all the best. Will be rooting for you all the way. Are you feeling confident? 

Sand - Haven't seen an update from you recently. Hope everything is going well my lovely! Still can't believe you fell naturally. Makes me hopeful that the same could happen to me one day. 

Missl - You must be in to the third trimester, right? Eeeeeeek! Hope you're enjoying every moment. What's the DD? Super excited for you.

Odashwood - Have you begun treatment yet with your own eggs? 

FM - Is round 2 underway? 😊


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Just a quick update before I head off for a snooze. Egg collection this morning and we got 17 Eggs xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - that's a superb number. Thrilled for you xx


----------



## Fm86

Hey guys!!! Hope your all well....went to appointment today at barts and this COVID-19 has taken over so they not doing anymore rounds of IVF until June/July but even that is a provisional date!! So nice to read so many positive messages!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Egg trf cancelled for tomorrow will be a freeze all. Happy to stay safe until all this has blown over x


----------



## missl73

FM and LMC so sorry to hear this craziness is affecting your cycles. I’m glad to hear you had some to freeze LMC at least, my little one was a frostie this time so fingers crossed when the time comes this brings you your baby. 

Omnom did I see on the birth board your little man has arrived?!!! Congratulations 🥳 he sounds perfect! 

Sanders I hope you’re taking care of yourself and have ways to keep yourself busy while we are locked down for the foreseeable future. 

AFM not going to lie not loving the fact that my baby is due right when this is meant to peak but what can you do? I am due to see my midwife on Tuesday so we’ll see what they have to say about what they think this might mean for me and my little (actually massive) bump.


----------



## Sandersing20

Lmc, sorry to hear it has been interrupted. They do say the ones that survive a frost are the goodies. Here is hoping. Also, probably not a bad idea to be in the first trimester while all this is happening. 

Omnom, congratulations! Do you have a name for your little boy?

Missl, what did the midwife say yesterday? 

AFM, I am getting on ok but at 14 weeks with no proper bump I do wonder if it is all going as it should. Don't get me wrong, I can't fit into jeans but just no bump as such. Mainly wider which takes a lot of getting used to. 

How crazy is this at the moment. I need to know what the peak will look like. Fast forward a month or two. Very scared for my elderly parents.


----------



## Fm86

Omnom congratulations!!! 

Hope everyone else is taking it easy!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Very sad to hear how this virus is affecting those trying to cycle. As if it isn't a long-winded enough journey as it is! Just hope you're all keeping safe 😘 that's the most important thing. Thank you for the congratulations. 

Beaux was born on 14 March 2020. Over the course of the weekend, it felt like the whole world changed for us. Bringing home a newborn and then to find we're in lockdown. Wasn't able to visit many relatives though we facetime lots.  Keeping us all healthy is our main concern. I'm thankful I breastfeed so I didn't have to deal with selfish panic buyers clearing the shelves of formula!! Crazy.


----------



## Sandersing20

Omnom, what a gorgeous name! Love it. I am so pleased that you are getting on well and that breastfeeding is working for you. Your family must be dying to see him in person. 

Lmc - I really hope you are getting on ok as I know you are a frontline worker so well done and stay safe and THANK YOU xxxx

Missl - I hope you are well. I remember your scan is tomorrow?

Everyone else - hope everyone is well and coping with the lockdown. Coping with the postponement of another cycle is a different story.. 

Love to all x


----------



## missl73

Omnom I hope you’re loving life with Beaux, I suppose there are worse times to be locked down than with your precious newborn. Still it is sad your family can’t visit, I’m feeling sad about that part too. My husbands family may not even get to meet baby this year. 

LMC I hope you’re doing ok and staying positive. My heart really goes out to those whose cycles have been interrupted by all this. As if there weren’t enough unknowns and uncertainties with IVF! As sanders said thank you for all this you’re doing for us at this time. 

Sandersing - I hope you’re getting into the second trimester glow, it was my favourite time I felt so well. You’ll be at the half way point before you know it! 

AFM - had my 34 week scan the good news baby continues to be head down and my placenta has moved up like it should so I get to at least try a normal delivery. Slightly disconcerting news is baby continues to be a chunky one nearly on the 90th percentile so I am a little bit scared for my vagina 😂 Back again in 2 weeks. Finally have packed most of my hospital bag just in case!


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh Missl, that is very exciting! Re the hospital bag and the placenta. The size is another matter 
Great to hear that he/she is doing well. It is nice that you can try for a natural delivery. Hopefully it gets to be as positive as Omnom's. 

I am feeling great in the second trimester like you did, and the isolation is suiting me right now x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - Huge huge huge congratulations my lovely!! How wonderful to hear your little rainbow, Harry, has arrived safe and sound. Enjoy every precious moment and try not to blink, haha. 

Sand - Hope everything's going well for you, hun. Please don't forget to update us when the little one arrives. 

Beaux is 10wks today and thriving. He gave us his first laugh yesterday and got us cracking up. Just wish it didn't go so fast. We're hoping to start cycling again next January if this pandemic allows. If we manage to fall with a sibling then we'll count ourselves extremely lucky and call it a day. We don't want to get our hopes pinned on our FETs working but equally I'm trying to remain positive. Any excuse to pop over to Brno again for a mini break ☺🙌.

Hope everyone's keeping safe and well! I know fertility treatment was set to resume not too long ago. Everything crossed that this means we'll see some more gorgeous babies in the near future. Miss hearing from you all 😘


----------



## missl73

Thanks omnom I can’t believe I’m finally here with my perfect baby!! Worth every bit of heartache and pain along the way. These early days are flying by in a haze. Health visitor comes tomorrow. 

Sanders it’s so speedy now you’re beyond half way I hope you’re enjoying watching your beautiful bump grow and feeling those kicks!! 

Omnom beaux sounds a delight, he must be so big already! I can totally understand why you’re already thinking about your frosties. We weren’t planning to wait too long to use ours but doctors said because of my EMCS I mustn’t get pregnant again for a minimum of 12 preferably 18 months so we just have to accept that. I was really wanting to do any further cycles before I was 35 (just turned 33 a couple of weeks ago) so I may get one or two in if needed but hopefully our sibling is already waiting for us on ice!  

LMC I hope with the clinics reopening you now have a plan and path forward!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hello Everyone. 
I hope everyone is doing well. Gosh I havent been on here in like forever.
I have just popped onto to let you know some good news. Our 2nd round of IVF has worked and I am currently 14 weeks pregnant. Never thought I would see him the day.....

Hope you are all safe and well xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

LMC - This is fantastic news!! Huuuge congratulations 🙌. Wishing you a very happy and healthy remainder of your pregnancy! Please keep us informed as to what you're having and how it all goes. I love hearing all the details. I knew this group had good vibes! 

Missl - I've missed reading your diary and hearing how you're getting on. I hope you continue it when you try for number 2. I completely understand how life gets pretty hectic and you're lucky if you find the time. Hope your little family is keeping well! 

I've very recently started my own diary now as I've brought my FETs forward to November. Wish I was cycling with you all again, I'll miss the daily chatter. Just hoping we don't suddenly find we can't fly to Brno, I'm so impatient to get started! xx


----------



## Fm86

I just went back on here by chance and read all the lovely news!!!

Congratulations all.

I had my second round of IVF and have frozen 5 on day 1. I had OHSS so we had to stop. Last month they tried to do a Natural FET but my hormones are not having any of it. Just had my period and booked in for a scan on day 21 (11th September) to down regulate with prostap.

It’s so nice to hear all the good news....gives me hope!!!


----------



## missl73

LMC Congratulations this news has made my day!!! I’m so delighted for you. How’s the first trimester treated you?? What’s your due date some time in Feb? 

Omnom - I know I’ve been useless with the diary amid the newborn hecticness. I read yours yesterday, so exciting you’re gearing up for number 2! Because of my emergency section we aren’t allowed to try for at least 12 months, my little man isn’t a great sleeper though so I’m ok with that!! How are you feeling about it? 

FM - fingers crossed for you lovely sending you lots of positive vibes!! 

Sandersing - I know you’re due very soon wishing you a smooth and drama free birth! 

AFM - Harry is 14 weeks tomorrow which is nuts! He’s growing up far too quickly but I am loving every day with him and feel so lucky. He’s so much fun at this age, it’s so easy to get caught up in wanting him to hit the next milestone I’m really trying to appreciate every phase as it is as they don’t last long!


----------



## Sandersing20

LMC I am thrilled for you!!!!!!!! That is such wonderful news. I hope you’re feeling well and that you are getting to enjoy it. It’s beyond exciting. Congratulations. 

Omnom, well done you for doing round 2. I went looking for your positive birth story would you believe! That’s when I saw LMC’s good news. I’m following my hypno birthing but I still have waves of doubt that I can do it. It has to come out somehow though 

fM, the best of luck with your next cycle. OHSS must have been scary? I hope you weren’t sick. 

Missl, how has 14 weeks passed already? It feels like months since we were cycling together.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Fm - Fingers crossed for you my lovely 🤞. I'll be keeping an eye out for any updates. 

Missl - I completely understand what you mean about the milestones! Its wonderful when they accomplish something and you're so proud but equally it's like they take another step away from that tiny, totally dependant, newborn phase. *sigh*
Do think your Harry might be on the verge of the 4month regression? Sadly, it wrecked havoc on Beaux's sleeping pattern. If so, I'm sending you big hugs and lots of patience! Ah, at least you can be confident that your body had all that time it needed to heal between pregnancies. As you said, with Harry to focus on, that time will undoubtedly fly too! 

Sand - They certainly do have to make an appearance somehow 😄. Ah, you definitely can do it and I have every confidence you'll do brilliantly. Loved the hypnobirthing during early labour. I remember wanting to be reassured before giving birth and I'm really pleased people are taking comfort from my story. It's such an out of body experience and impossible to describe. I'd prefer to be honest and say it gets intense but nothing you can't handle at any point! I look forward to any future births and that's saying something as I'm a wimp 😂. 

Super excited to be starting treatment again in the upcoming months. I have my scan and bloods in 2 weeks. I remember how nerve-wracking it can all be but I'm feeling oddly ready for it. 

Anyway, it's so lovely hearing from you ladies!! Hope everyone else is well?!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

argh I didnt expect any of you to still be on here.
Thank you all so much still a long scary journey ahead. Hoping to see the high risk specialist from week 16 so just over a week to go.

Miss l and omm cant believe how fast the time has past for your two little ones it must be the best feeling in the world. 


FM wishing you all the luck I will be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Ommmm wishing you all the luck in the world for round 2 you brave lady. Keep us posted. 

Sand when are you due? xx


----------



## missl73

Of course, I always like to check back and see how you're all doing! You're doing so well LMC, what are the reasons for your categorisation as high risk besides IVF (which isn't in itself a risk)? Fingers crossed all looks ok and I'm sure they will take good care of you. I found once I got past the 20 week scan I was able to start really believing it was going to happen. You're not too far off being able to feel movements either which is also wonderful because it's that constant reassurance. 

Honestly, it's been so crazy how quickly he's growing up and how fast he changes. Every week is different it's quite amazing really. I know all mother's love their children, but I must say I feel grateful every single day that I was able to have him. I find myself tearing up during silly moments like giving him a bath where I'd imagined and hoped one day I'd get to do it and here I am living out that dream. 

Sandersing I can't wait to hear your news that LO has arrived!! 

FM I will be keeping my eye out for your updates too xx


----------



## Fm86

I have to say I love hearing each and every message from you guys!!! Gives me hope ☺

Counting down the days to the 11th September - fingers crossed they okay the scan and I can restart my treatment!

Back to work tomorrow - not looking forward to it all 🙈. 

Hope you lovely ladies are good x


----------



## Sandersing20

FM, this is very exciting. The best of luck!

Missl, I find myself tearing up too as I began to wonder if I would ever be pregnant. I adore pregnancy. The movements are great, you have a lot to look forward to Lmc. 

I’m due the 13th sept, so a week and a half which is crazy to think. Omnom, I hope you’re right!!!!! I will let you guys know how it all goes. Bringing home a healthy baby is all I care about at the end of the day. I’m just dying to know when it will kick off.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Miss L im high risk because of my dodgy uterus so I will have my cervix checked from 16 weeks to 24 weeks as shortening is one of the risk, pre term labour and pre eclampsia. 

I can't wait to get movement i keep feeling twinges and I'm like is this movement or wind 🤣

They grow up far to quickly blink and its gone. 

not long to go now FM....

Sand I cant believe your due date is almost here. Do you know what you are having? Can't wait to hear all about it.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies,

Forgot to update ...Appointment went well. 

Cysts have cleared up themselves but lots happening in ovaries. They are small follicles (20) and lining is thin. They saw a structure near left ovary but they think it’s the end of the tube they cut. 

They’ve given me Prostap which should stop all my hormones and mimic menopause and then bring on a bleed.

Hoping it starts soon so I can start building up that lining again!!

Sand....any news?? 

Hope you all had a restful weekend x


----------



## Sandersing20

Hey guys!

So I had a beautiful little angel of a baby boy! We named him Alasdair and he’s perfect. I’m super emotional and cry when I think of the journey To get him and everyone who is currently on their journey. I never thought it would happen and feel like he’s a little miracle. He sleeps and eats so well and is a pure pleasure. 

I had a crazy birth and a 7 night hospital stay which was rough. I went in to be induced at 40+3 (my choice as I didn’t want to risk anything with the baby) and I was already 2cm dilated. So they skipped the first part and instead broke my waters at 8.30am. I went home for two hours and tightenings started. Went back into hospital after two hours so that they could keep an eye on me and the contractions slowed. They put me on a drip at about lunchtime. Was in established labour at 2/3pm. Did my hypno birthing and it helped hugely. Gas and air too. 

I developed an infection and therefore a fever that evening. They were really concerned as the baby’s heart rate was dropping with each surge. Got an epidural at 7pm. It didn’t work on my left side. The heart rate was not improving so at 11pm they decided on a c section. They couldn’t top up the epidural since it wasn’t working so they did a spinal tap. I got emotional on the table but apart from that it was fine. Baby born at 1am (Thursday)  They treated him straight away with antibiotics since I had an infection. I didn’t hold him for 45 mins as they were dealing with him. Then all great, fed him, held him, all perfect. 

The next day (Friday) the neo natal doctor came in to say that his infection markers were high. They wanted to do a lumbar puncture on him to check for meningitis. Fear set in and worry and all sorts of possible worst case scenarios which was horrific. They didn’t get a good enough sample so repeated the procedure the next day. 

Saturday night Alisdair was sent to intensive care. Awful. 

Sunday I woke up with what I thought was a migraine. Turns out I got a dural puncture (rare side effect of epidural/spinal tap) that causes severe headache, nausea and tinnitus. Was also in a heap from the c section. Awful day visiting him in intensive care and dealing with that. At this stage no one knew what my illness was and thought I was just tired. Met a woman on the ward who mentioned what it might be. An anaesethist came to see me 5.30am Monday morning and diagnosed me. Finally I got the right pain relief. 

Meanwhile Alasdair got the initial all clear on Sunday evening and was discharged back to my room which was wonderful, if daunting, as I felt I couldn’t look after him. Felt fully better by Tuesday and he got the official all clear that day too so that was fantastic. By this stage with everything that happened my milk dried up. The midwives were phenomenal bad helped me to restore it by pumping every three hours and doing tonnes of skin to skin. 

We had to stay in until Alasdair and I were finished our antibiotics and so we went home on Wednesday night and it felt incredible!!! 

Since then it has been a dream. He is so easy. We have had family over and we have gone out for lunches and dinners loads as he is so easy to bring out. It has been so wonderful. Please may it continue!

The care we received was exceptional. I’m so so impressed with the nhs and feel so lucky. I saw the nhs symbol on a cake in Bake Off and started crying!!! Can’t thank them all enough.


----------



## Fm86

Awww sands!!!! 

A real emotional rollercoaster sounds like you were really tested! But you have your beautiful baby boy!! Give him a cuddle and kiss from me.

I was worried when no one replied and kept you in prayers hoping all was well.

I had my transfer on Thursday - running a fever at the moment. Done a covid test and waiting for results.

Really hoping for my BFP x I think I’m the last of the initial gang waiting! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## missl73

Sandersing - reading your story brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful miracle Alisdair is and I’m so happy for you and your perfect family! It’s wonderful you are able to enjoy him so much now after that rocky start - you are a superwoman!! We are so blessed. 

FM86 - I am sending positive wishes your way every day that you get your BFP. When is OTD? 

Omnom - Ive been reading your diary, I cant believe how quickly it’s all moving! Fingers crossed for your little frostie xx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh Sand, that was such a beautiful story to read! Huge, huge, huge congratulations my love 👏. You did so incredibly well considering what you came up against and its always more worth it than you could ever imagine, as I'm sure you know! ☺ He sounds truly perfect. Enjoy every precious moment. 

Fm - Everything crossed for your BFP! I keep checking your updates on your other forum, it would just be the best news. In the meantime, I'm wishing you a super speedy recovery. 

Missl - Ah thank you! Won't be too long and I'll be following yours again, it comes round so quick 😄  Look forward to hearing how your Harry is getting on.


----------



## missl73

Omnom we are in the middle of the hideous 4 month sleep regression - I’m up every 90 minutes with him at the moment 😴😴😴 I am a zombie!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - Ah no! I genuinely feel for you both! For us, it improved once he turned 6 months and went into his own room. First week was tough but then it got a lot easier and became one feed/wake a night. 

Now we're teething 🤪 xx


----------



## Fm86

Hi ladies,


I am so so glad to post this message!

I got my first ever BFP today!!! ☺ I made it this time.

Not celebrating until I have the dreaded viable scan but thought I’d share the good news. 

How are you all??


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Fm86 - What fabulous news! 🤩. I completely understand the hesitation to celebrate so I'm going to have a drink on your behalf 😂. Will have everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you. You truly deserve it xxx


----------



## missl73

FM this is wonderful news!!!!! ✨🎉 I’m so so happy for you. I know it’s always an anxious wait until the viability scan but all I can say is right now YOU ARE PREGNANT!! Stay positive and believe we are all cheering this little one of yours along. I have a very good feeling for you xxxx


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Amazing FM86. So so happy for you. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Fm86

Hey....update!

Ive been constantly throwing up and lost a lot of weight and to add to it I had a bit of a scare with lots of pain and a few bloody streaks so called 111 and went into a&e. Waited for over 5 hours. And was put on a drip with anti sickness and told to come in the next day for a scan.

The scan showed there were two sacs with two heartbeats 💗 both were at 6weeks+4/5 days. In the right place!!

My feet still firmly on the ground until the clinic give me the same news this Thursday but I think it’s finally happened for us.

I just can’t believe my body has got me this far!!

How are you all


----------



## missl73

OMG FM twins 😍😍😍 

Sorry to hear you’ve been feeling so unwell, morning sickness is the worst but in a weird way also very reassuring so you’re glad for it! I’m so happy the scan showed everything looking on track that’s wonderful news. 

Omnom what’s happening with your FET now we are locking down again? 😢 I hope it doesn’t interfere with your plans too much. 

Sanders I hope you’re still enjoying your newborn bubble. How’s little Alisdair doing?? And you of course! 

AFM Harry turns 6 months in a couple of weeks (I can’t believe it!) so we’ll be starting solids very soon. We’ve bubbled with my parents as one household for this lockdown which will make it a lot better for me. DH is being a trooper agreeing to that much time with his inlaws!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

FM86 this is amazing news congratulations. So so happy for you.

Hope everyone is well and ready for lockdown number 2!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh FM! 2! That's just the best news! So pleased for you. Keeping everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy with your little ones 😍. Make sure to update as often as you can. 

Missl - Erm, it's really hard to say at the moment. With the uncertainty of everything, it looks as if we may be better off postponing to January perhaps. Just can't be sure that lockdown will definitely be lifted from the 2nd December. It wouldn't be the end of the world. Little bit disheartening when you really want something but we're trying to stay upbeat. Lovely to hear that Harry's coming along nicely. The weaning is so much fun! Ah, that's quite impressive for your husband. I couldn't do it with my in-laws, as lovely as they are 😂.

Hope everyone's keeping well! 

LMC - How's the pregnancy going hun? Did you find out what you were having? How far along are you now? 

Sand - How's the little one?! 😄 Bet you're just in complete infatuation mode still! Haha.


----------



## Sandersing20

FM!!!! TWINS!!!!! That’s amazing news! I am so so so thrilled for you! When is your due date? Two sacs so non identical? 

Delighted I checked this board and saw so much good news!

How is Harry 6 months already? Wow. Weaning will be incredibly cute. Do you find the milestones hard in one way as it’s the end of something? I’m finding that now. 

Little Alasdair is getting on so so well. He is a great little sleeper and I know how lucky I am. He’s a total dream... he’s 8 weeks on Thursday. He’s truly a chilled happy little baby and I adore him. 

This turned out to be a lucky board and it’s restored my faith in ivf/fertility.


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey

I'll be 25 weeks on Thursday. I was signed off last Thursday from cervical checks as my cervix has been consistent since 16 weeks with no change. Im still classed as high risk and the risk of pre term labour is still there but they are happy I am past viability. I am booked in for growth scans from 30 weeks to keep an eye on things due to my small uterus. 

I'd love to say its been a breeze but my gosh I never suffered with anxiety till i started IVF and it has been through the roof this pregnancy.

I worked only about 3 weeks till I got signed off due to working in a hospital and the covid figures rising so I'm happy im safe and tucked up at home and will be off now till I go back from mat leave.

How are you getting on FM86?

Sand cant believe he is 8 weeks?? Where has that gone

Miss L hope you are OK.

Om sorry your treatment may be delayed covid sucks 

xxx


----------



## Fm86

No one tells you that once you get to the point of pregnant it doesn’t get any easier!!

I’m just in-between being sick, hormonal migraines and teeth ache- which have all been progressing over the last week.

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow - no idea what to except at one of these. But I have been told it’s a long conversation and form filling.

Three month scan is on 11th December, I just hope everything is okay with both of them and they are healthy and growing well. Does the worrying ever stop??

This has defo been a very lucky thread...! I’m so glad to finally join on the bandwagon.

How are you all with your little ones?


----------



## missl73

FM I feel very positive for you! It is a nerve-wracking time but I promise as time goes on it does get easier and you start to believe it's really happening. The 12-week scan is a huge milestone, as is the 20-week scan - I found from about 24 weeks onwards I was able to finally relax and enjoy being pregnant. We're all here to support you but just remember the overwhelming likelihood is that everything is fine with your little one growing away inside you. 

LMC I can't believe you're well past the halfway point it's going so quickly! It sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you but all is going well. Glad to hear you're signed off so can take the time to look after yourself from here on in. You're so nearly in the 3rd trimester and then time flies by. 

Sanders - how lucky you are to have a good sleeper (says someone who most definitely does not!!) It's wonderful to hear that you're enjoying him and totally agree this board gives me all the warm and fuzzies it's so nice to see all these rainbow babies!

Omnom - it's a shame if you have to delay but I guess it's not for too long and at least you have beautiful Beaux and his first Christmas to keep you busy and distracted in the meantime. 

I am grateful every day for Harry but right now he is going through another major sleep regression so I can't lie it isn't too easy right now as I would say I've probably had about 10 hours of sleep in 4 days. He's up every hour all through the night which is brutal. This too shall pass, this too shall pass, this too shall pass - say on repeat until things get better again! Fortunately he's still a delight in the day and a very chilled happy little man it's just not letting me get any sleep at night!


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hey guys.

Hope everyone is doing well and all ready for a very strange Christmas. 

Just trying to get organised. Could I ask what nappies you have been using? I know its trial and error and all about the fit etc 
Aldi and pampers seem to be the top ones so far so thought I would check with you guys?

xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey LMC 👋 

Lovely to hear from you. How you getting on now? 

Due to lockdown, my DH kept bringing home whatever brand he could get for the first 6 weeks. Ones with the colour changing line ideally. The F&F brand, pampers and even the little angels from Asda were fine for those early weeks. We found lupilu or whatever they're called from Lidl to be prone to leakage. 

After 6 weeks, we came across the Beaming Baby range. Eco, biodegradable and all that. Got to say they're expensive in comparison as you would expect. My conscience feels better though and the nappies are fantastic and fit well. We've never had a leak and between them and the Burts Bees nappy cream, we've never had nappy rash or anything like that. 

Before Burts Bees and the Beaming Baby nappies, on the super rare occasion that he got mild nappy rash we used Metanium ointment. I've got to say, that stuff doesn't mess about. It was recommended to us and we can see why. So yeah, just our experience 🙂. 

Missl - Hope Harry is coping better now and you've managed to catch up on some sleep. The regressions can be really testing. Its wonderful that he's a good boy during the day for you, that definitely helps! Think Beaux is going through a regression now. He sleeps with us and for the last few weeks his sleep has improved. We love the cuddles too which is a perk. 

😂 After all that deliberation our treatment is going ahead so fingers crossed for us!


----------



## missl73

Hi LMC! How’s it all going lovely? 

We use reusable cloth nappies, much easier than you might imagine and I’ve never had a poo explosion escape one - only in disposables!! 

Omnom ive been following your diary I hope this cycle works for you!! Fingers crossed on your behalf. Harry’s sleep is still horrendous but 2 teeth and lots of stuff going on with his development so it is what it is! He sleeps with us too, it’s easiest all round while I’m up 6+ times a night... 😅


----------



## Sandersing20

Hey, re nappies, my conscience got the better of me too and I am using Kit and Kin. I am obsessed with the little animals on the bums of them 
I also use Neals Yard barrier cream and I like it. 

What a lovely, lovely board. It seems like everyone is getting on well. Bar sleep but still!

I haven't bought Alasdair a Christmas present - am I wrong? My days are so busy and I just missed the boat!


----------



## Fm86

Hey ladies...

How are you all and babies?

Been meaning to message but just haven’t got around to doing so.

Don’t know how but managed to get to 29 weeks! Hopefully not too long to go.

Hope your all well x


----------



## lmcmillan28829

Hi guys been meaning to post for forever.

We had a little Girl on 12th Feb called Willow.
She is actually 8 weeks today and I have no idea where the time has gone.

How is everyone xx


----------



## missl73

Congratulations!!!! What a beautiful name. How are you settling into life with Willow? Those early weeks  disappear so quickly! Xx 

FM 29 weeks, eek not long to go now at all!! 

Harry is doing well, he’s become very opinionated lately and he is constantly on the move but it’s all good fun! I only have 8 weeks left of my maternity leave, I feel a bit robbed that it’s basically all been in lockdown but what can you do?! We’re starting to think about our next FET but a little way away I think still...


----------



## Fm86

Hey…I don’t know if anyone past of the original crew still reads this!
After the long journey….I had 2 twin boys a few months ago.

I hope everyone is well and enjoying their little bubba’s xxx


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh Fm86, this is amazing to read! Huge congratulations on the birth of your boys. Twins! I can't believe it. You must be super busy 😊. Lovely to hear so many positive outcomes from this group. Well, well worth the waits!

LMC - Can't believe I didn't reply sooner. What a beautiful name! She must be 9ish months now. Crazy how quick it goes. You must be really starting to see that little character coming through! 🤩. 

Hope everyone is doing well! xxx


----------



## missl73

How is everybody doing? I hope you are all enjoying your little ones. I can’t believe H is about to turn 2 in a couple of weeks! This was the most supportive group and I’m so happy everyone got their baby in the end. I’m actually 8 weeks pregnant with #2 now so hoping this little one sticks and completes our family. Is anyone else thinking about siblings? I know Omnom you must be due any minute?


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Missl - Just read your diary. Fantastic news to hear your little one has caught up and everything's looking on track! The first trimester can be so bloomin' nerve-wracking, alongside the exhaustion & nausea. Make sure you take time for you and rest as much as Harry will allow. I found life with a toddler meant this pregnancy went ridiculously quick! Can't believe we have 2 year olds! What happened?

Yes, 39wks tomorrow. Very ready to meet this little one now. Though slightly nervous. Get so absorbed in the IVF side of things that this last bit gets put off. Now it's like, yikes! Oh yeah! 😂 I can't even pretend I don't know exactly how this is gonna go down. Just can't wait for snuggles as this will be our last.

Be really lovely to hear from you all. Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Fm86

It’s so amazing to hear from you all!!!

congratulations ladies…not long omnom - do you know what your having?

missl- how have you been keeping this pregnancy?

I've literally got my hands full with the twins. Boys are 1 in June - time is going slow 😂.

How is everyone else?


----------



## missl73

Eek any day now Omnom that’s so exciting! I feel quite daunted by the thought of having another one although obviously excited too. I’m glad H will be another 7 months older hopefully that will help make it a little easier 🤷🏻‍♀️ I will be keeping an eye out for your birth announcement! I hope you get the home birth you have planned. 

FM I literally take my hat off to you, I cannot even imagine having twins! They asked if I wanted to put 2 back this time and I was like hell no I could not handle 2 plus a toddler 😂 I’m sure the boys are amazing though! I’ve found the first trimester with a toddler really rough, not helped by catching covid at 7 weeks! I’ll be glad when the nausea subsides.


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Fm - So lovely to hear from you! I can't even imagine how busy you're kept . Enjoy every moment! We didn't find out this time round so I'll be sure to let you all know. Something tells me it's a boy but that's just a mummy hunch. I dare to ask, do you think you'll try for a sibling (or 2?) 😅. 

Missl - Thank you! Certainly daunting the thought of having 2. Though I agree with you, your age gap is quite a lovely one! The older the first, I think communication wise, it'll make it much easier for you. I can't wait to see Beaux and Baby's relationship. I'm naively optimistic, haha! Hope your nausea hurries up and sods off. Looking forward to hearing about your 12wk scan.


----------

